# Beautiful Girl's Name (Game - Keep it going!)



## RubyRainbows

Ok... so... 

1.) State the most beautiful girl's name you have ever heard (or have used/plan to use, etc...)! It can be just a 1st name... or 1st & middle/s

2.) The next person will rate that name on a scale of 1 - 10 (10 being the highest, ie. you LOVE it too!) & then state their most beautiful girl's name of choice...

3. The next person will rate *that* name & then state their name of choice...

And so on.......


----------



## RubyRainbows

I will start...

*Kiara Sophia Lily*​


----------



## threebirds

RubyRainbows said:


> I will start...
> 
> *Kiara Sophia Lily*​

8/10

Skye Aine Rosaleen
(Aine - On-ya)


----------



## WendyG

7/10

*Nova Jade *


----------



## eviestar

7/10

India Scarlett


----------



## fairy_gem

9/10

Florence Ophelia


:flower:


----------



## AFatKindaThin

7/10


Linnea Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Phoebe Rose :kiss:


----------



## xvmomovx

MUMOF5 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Phoebe Rose :kiss:

5/10

Arabella


----------



## LunaRose

5/10 

Eva Amelie


----------



## xSarahM

9/10
We considered using Amelia/Amelie/Emelia for a middle name :thumbup:

Aoife (Ee-fa) Marya Noelle :cloud9:


----------



## ThatGirl

7

Amelie Sophia Winter or

Amelie Winter Rose Sophia


----------



## Pingu

7
*
Eloise *


----------



## BradysMum

7

*Evangeline Arabella Rose *


----------



## birdiex

8/10

Aiyana


----------



## TLM2011

8

Clara Joy


----------



## Lucy22

9/10 :thumbup:

How about..

Clara Violet?


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10

Emersyn Rose


----------



## sarah1989

5/10

*Elizabeth Lillian*


----------



## Lucy22

8/10

Violet


----------



## TheNewMrs

9/10



Maggie Rose​


----------



## ThatGirl

6/10

Sophia Lilly


----------



## stacie-leigh

8-10

Keira Isla Grace


----------



## ThatGirl

8/10

isabelle sky


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Mia Scarlett


----------



## xSarahM

8/10

Aria Noelle


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Evie Grace :flower:


----------



## Lilly123

8

Lily Grace


----------



## ThatGirl

8

Maley (may-leigh) grace


----------



## Dizzy321

8/10

Hollie Grace


----------



## Lilly123

Madeline (Maddie) Grace :winkwink:


----------



## birdiex

7/10

Amora


----------



## BradysMum

5/10


*Lila Florence*


----------



## Josie

6/10

Summer Elodie 

xxx


----------



## LunaRose

6/10

Amelie Scarlett


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10 (10/10 if it was Elodie Summer :))

Bethany Eloise


----------



## fairy_gem

LunaRose said:


> 6/10
> 
> Amelie Scarlett



Whoops we must have posted at the same time.


So, I'll do yours....


8/10


Bethany Eloise


:flower:


----------



## mum2beagain

7/10

keira dawn


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG I really do post invisable posts :cry: :dohh: trying not to take it personally but :dohh:


----------



## mum2beagain

paula85 said:


> OMG I really do post invisable posts :cry: :dohh: trying not to take it personally but :dohh:

didnt see yours back there lovely name tho 9/10

keira dawn


----------



## pixydust

8/10

Freya Jasmine


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Eloise Matilda


----------



## Lucy22

10 :cloud9:

Esme Violet


----------



## BridieChild

9

Charlotte Mary


----------



## Soul_Alchemis

7

Elizabeth Crystal


----------



## BridieChild

6

Stella Nina


----------



## stacie-leigh

5

Evelyn Isabella Jade


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10

Bethan Lily


----------



## Ashali

6/10
Kalani Jade


----------



## Terrilea

5/10

Ruby Belle


----------



## ThatGirl

6

Kenya Emily Isabelle
(is starting to run our of names she likes)


----------



## AFatKindaThin

6


Francesca Nicole


----------



## Ashali

6
Jacen


----------



## eviestar

5

Jessica Maisie


----------



## Dizzy321

8/10

Ruby Grace


----------



## ThatGirl

7

chloe ashley may


----------



## lola

7

Dulcie Primrose


----------



## fairy_gem

4/10


Seraphina Willow


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10

Ava Violet


----------



## Lucy22

9/10


Amélie Fleur


----------



## ThatGirl

8

Saffron Willow


----------



## sarah1989

4/10

*Myla Eileen *


----------



## ThatGirl

Amelie Sophia Willow


----------



## Glowbug

7/10

*Haddasah Faith*


----------



## ThatGirl

3/10

isabelle eve


----------



## discoclare

7/10

Arianna Isla Rose


----------



## teenmommy7803

8/10 

*Aribella Lynn *


----------



## elephant29

teenmommy7803 said:


> 8/10
> 
> *Aribella Lynn *

7/10

Aria Mai


----------



## RubyRainbows

sarah1989 said:


> 4/10
> 
> *Myla Eileen *

5/10

And...

Aria Mai

6/10 for the combo... 9/10 for Aria!



*Molly Angelina​*


----------



## sara1786

heard the name *AIRISTON*. he was an 8 month old baby.
i am not a fan.


----------



## ThatGirl

Sophia Harlow


----------



## stacie-leigh

6/10

Evelyn Isabella Faith


----------



## MrsPoodle

5/10, not my bag

I would have to say Calista! :)


----------



## ThatGirl

Emily Isabella


----------



## Virginiagrl6

6/10


Georgia Marie


----------



## RubyRainbows

*NOTE: Posters... please remember to rate the name before you... before posting a new name!* TY :flower:

Calista...... 7/10

Georgia Marie....... 3/10

Molly Angelina


----------



## TwoMummies

3/10 Not a fan of either of those

Abigail Summer Ray (Ray being the genuine surname)


----------



## Virginiagrl6

4/10 


Savannah Grace


----------



## BridieChild

4/10

Andrea Dawn


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Marnie Rose


----------



## BridieChild

4/10

Clare Elizabeth


----------



## ThatGirl

Amelia Winter Rose


----------



## fairy_gem

Clare Elizabeth....4/10

Amelia Winter Rose....6/10


Arabella Dawn


:flower:


----------



## ThatGirl

next name ?


----------



## fairy_gem

Edited.

:flower:


----------



## ThatGirl

6/10 arrabella is cute

Lola Mae


----------



## BridieChild

7/10

Megan Victoria


----------



## ThatGirl

6/10

Annabelle Sophia


----------



## fairy_gem

ThatGirl said:


> 6/10
> 
> Annabelle Sophia


10/10!!!! :cloud9:


Agatha Beth

:flower:


----------



## BridieChild

Ooh, Agatha is a really great name! 9/10!

Andrea Ruth


----------



## fairy_gem

BridieChild said:


> Ooh, Agatha is a really great name! 9/10!
> 
> Andrea Ruth


As a whole name 4/10...but I love Ruth so for Ruth alone 8/10.


Jemima Edith


:flower:


----------



## Ashali

8/10

Ysabella


----------



## TwoMummies

5/10

Alexis Rose


----------



## fairy_gem

9/10

Elodie Fleur.

:flower:


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10


Kiabella Sophia


----------



## sarah1989

3/10

Bayleigh Marissa


----------



## ThatGirl

4/10 prefer Bailey on a boy

Keira Leigh


----------



## brownlieB

5/10 (only because people mis pronounce my LO name as Keira and it gets my goat lol)

Kaiya Rose

(Pronounced Kai-yah)


----------



## ThatGirl

8/10 love the name Kaiya/Kya

Taya Rose


----------



## BridieChild

3/10

Ivy Lorraine


----------



## rockabillymom

8/10

Lillith Mae


----------



## Button#

6/10

Elizabeth Susan


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Bryony Rose


----------



## BridieChild

3/10

Pamela Faye


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Phoebe Lily


----------



## RubyRainbows

3/10


Elaini Gabriella


----------



## ThatGirl

2/10

Lucy Mae


----------



## Lexilove

6/10 

Roslinde Josephine


----------



## bump_wanted

3/10

Amelie Elizabeth


----------



## Virginiagrl6

3/10

Lorelei


----------



## Terrilea

Ruby Belle


----------



## NawlinsMama

Terrilea said:


> Ruby Belle

8/10 I love the name Belle! :thumbup:

Eire (Air-uh) Celeste


----------



## tinkerbelle93

7/10 


Scarlette Annabelle


----------



## BradysMum

7/10

*Madeleine Arabella Rose*


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10 - Just for Arabella Rose


Norah Belle


----------



## ThatGirl

2/10

Sophia Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

ThatGirl said:


> 2/10
> 
> Sophia Grace

9/10

Elouise-Joy​


----------



## nicb26

7/10

Maia Poppy

(pronounced may-a not my-a)


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Pippa Rose


----------



## ThatGirl

4/10 

Lauren Sophia Isabelle


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Willow Scarlett


----------



## ThatGirl

8/10

Harlow Isabelle


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

7/10. 

Jessica Emanuelle


----------



## buttons1

6

Megan Kate


----------



## Sosa91

8/10
Amberlynn Love.


----------



## Kaisma

6/10

Alisha Emilia


----------



## Sapphire909

5/10

Sophia Jade


----------



## Lucy22

7/10

Luna Juliet


----------



## BridieChild

6/10

Alison Lorna


----------



## PAgal

Just came across a lovely name---Brielle. "Bree" or "Elle" for short.


----------



## Glowbug

6/10

Abigail Joy


----------



## tinkerbelle93

9/10 

Jasmine Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10


Kenadee Sophia


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10 (I only like Sophia)

Isla Noelle


----------



## RubyRainbows

9/10 (very pretty!)


Gianna Elizabeth


----------



## kcnyx

7/10

Teagan LaJeana


----------



## beebee17

8/10

Olivia Lauryn

Daniel Robert


----------



## Terrilea

6/10

Ruby Belle


----------



## mummy3

8/10

I have 3 daughters so have 3 names I love:haha: Will put youngest dd name though

EILIDH FELICITY WYNAFRED:cloud9:


----------



## BridieChild

6/10

Emily Jean


----------



## Cowgirlranda

8/10

Madilyn kay Roe (full name)


----------



## wannebmom

7/10

Elrize


----------



## BridieChild

4/10

Vanessa Lee


----------



## wannebmom

4/10 , nice but too popular...

Autumn Rose


----------



## wannebmom

4/10 , nice but too popular...

Autumn Rose


----------



## 20102001

6/10 I really like both names but not together.

Ida Mae

:flower:


----------



## BridieChild

7/10

Hannah Dawn


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Mariela Rose


----------



## PAgal

8/10

Caralena Elizabeth


----------



## LunaRose

4/10 

Maisie Imogen


----------



## natcat86

Glowbug said:


> 7/10
> 
> *Haddasah Faith*

 Inspired by Francine rivers? :winkwink::flower:


----------



## natcat86

LunaRose said:


> Maisie Imogen

7/10

Piper Catherine


----------



## Kaisma

7/10

Sofia Mia Noelle


----------



## ThatGirl

7/10 prefer Sophia spelling

erm thinks....

Kyla Grace


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Scarlett Sophia


----------



## Kaisma

ThatGirl said:


> 7/10 prefer Sophia spelling
> 
> erm thinks....
> 
> Kyla Grace

I dont know which one I prefer! But here in Scandinavia we spell it usually Sofia! :)


----------



## Button#

Scarlett Sophia 8/10

Felicity Susan


----------



## waula

Button# said:


> Scarlett Sophia 8/10
> 
> Felicity Susan

7/10

Evelyn Mae


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Lacey Isabella


----------



## DodgerLove

6/10

Vida (means "life" in spanish) Marie <3


----------



## unapologetik

6/10


*Taryn Sophia Marie*
[ Tare - in (rhymes with Karen) ]


----------



## BridieChild

I know a Taryn - great name, pity she's such a cow!

8/10

Bronwyn Anne


----------



## fairy_gem

07/10 - Love love love Bronwyn!

Delilah Lily


----------



## unapologetik

7/10
*
Peyton Elizabeth*


----------



## PAgal

7/10

Cathleen Elizabeth


----------



## 5_Year_Plan

5/10 

Thea Jane 

~x~


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Amelie Fleur


----------



## bagpuss5

7/10

Ivy Grace


----------



## sarah1989

6/10

Norah Elizabeth


----------



## birdiex

8/10

Elena-Mrie


----------



## sparklebunny

4/10

Kyra Marie


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10

Harlow Sophia


----------



## unapologetik

5/10

Harlow makes me think of the vampire in Salem's Lot (at least I think his name was Harlowe) so, not a pretty mental image.. but, I adore Sophia! It's my aunt's middle name and I intend to use it if my LO is a girl. :)

*Leona Margaret Marie*


----------



## JoyFul87

6/10
Ozara Grace


----------



## BridieChild

4/10

Carla Renee


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

5/10

Isabella Hope


----------



## unapologetik

8/10

*Lyanna Kennedy*


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10


Emma-Louise ​


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10 Like Louise but not keen on Emma.

Megan Elise


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10 LOVE Elise, not so much Megan, I know a girl called Megan thats prob why!!! lol 


Anna-Joy


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10 - Love Anna!, but not Anna-Joy or Joy.


Elsie Florence


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10 - Dont like , but im not a fan of old traditional names.

Romy Grace


----------



## LaurenDC

5/10 Although I don't know how Romy is pronounced.

Simone Elizabeth (Elizabeth is my middle name and would be our baby girl's middle name)


----------



## PAgal

8/10

(Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)

McKenna Skye


----------



## TheNewMrs

PAgal said:


> 8/10
> 
> (Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)
> 
> McKenna Skye

1/10 :flower:

Surnames as firstnames is a pet peeve of mine.. Apologies, Im a bit traditional with firstnames..


Sunnieva [sun-eeva] ​


----------



## LaurenDC

TheNewMrs said:


> PAgal said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> (Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)
> 
> McKenna Skye
> 
> 1/10 :flower:
> 
> Surnames as firstnames is a pet peeve of mine.. Apologies, Im a bit traditional with firstnames..
> 
> 
> Sunnieva [sun-eeva] ​Click to expand...

It's not a surname!! That's most certainly a first name - never even heard of it as a last name lol.

PS: Thanks, PAgal!!!!


----------



## KiansMummy

LaurenDC said:


> TheNewMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAgal said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> (Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)
> 
> McKenna Skye
> 
> 1/10 :flower:
> 
> Surnames as firstnames is a pet peeve of mine.. Apologies, Im a bit traditional with firstnames..
> 
> 
> Sunnieva [sun-eeva] ​Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a surname!! That's most certainly a first name - never even heard of it as a last name lol.
> 
> PS: Thanks, PAgal!!!!Click to expand...

My cousins surname is McKenna lol xx


----------



## fairy_gem

TheNewMrs said:


> Sunnieva [sun-eeva]

1/10

Noeli Rose


----------



## PAgal

TheNewMrs said:


> PAgal said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> (Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)
> 
> McKenna Skye
> 
> 1/10 :flower:
> 
> Surnames as firstnames is a pet peeve of mine.. Apologies, Im a bit traditional with firstnames..
> 
> 
> Sunnieva [sun-eeva] ​Click to expand...

Yea that's why it got crossed off my list early by OH!! I never knew it was a surname until he pointed that out. But I still like it


----------



## Jemma0717

fairy_gem said:


> TheNewMrs said:
> 
> 
> Sunnieva [sun-eeva]
> 
> 1/10
> 
> Noeli RoseClick to expand...

8/10

Lilyana Mae (ana NOT pronounced Anna)


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10 (Is Ana pronounced ahn-a?)

April Emilia


----------



## Jemma0717

fairy_gem said:


> 8/10 (Is Ana pronounced ahn-a?)
> 
> April Emilia

Yes- Ana is pronounced ahn-a


----------



## fairy_gem

Jemma0717 said:


> fairy_gem said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 (Is Ana pronounced ahn-a?)
> 
> April Emilia
> 
> Yes- Ana is pronounced ahn-aClick to expand...


I really like it.


:flower:


----------



## KiansMummy

Lucia Mae


----------



## Terrilea

5/10

Ruby Belle


----------



## LaurenDC

Terrilea said:


> 5/10
> 
> Ruby Belle

6/10

Abigail Marie


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

April Emilia


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Maisy Rose


----------



## fairy_gem

9/10

Cora Belle


----------



## Jemma0717

8/10

Bella Rose


----------



## BridieChild

3/10 - Bella is too "Twilighty" for my taste

Adrienne Judith


----------



## 08marchbean

5/10

Paige


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10

Quinn


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Scarlett Grace


----------



## PAgal

7/10

Jacqueline Faye


----------



## sarah1989

6/10

Maple Quinn


----------



## sparklebunny

7/10

Amerie Lily


----------



## Wantabean

sparklebunny said:


> 7/10
> 
> Amerie Lily

8/10
ilike it :) its different :)

loads of nice names here. 
emma louise was my 2 nd angels name. i love it <3
mckenna is a very popular surname where im from but its still pretty :)

Maisie​


----------



## BridieChild

Maisie - 8/10, DD goes to school with a Maisie

Samantha Helen


----------



## sweetpeaxo

7/10 - I love the name Samantha, not too crazy about Helen though.

Bethanie Autumn


----------



## tummymummy

7/10

Eliana grace


----------



## xSarahM

6/10

Evelyn Florence


----------



## 08marchbean

4/10
Azora Skye


----------



## Jemma0717

6/10

Alexandra Marie


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Rainie


----------



## RubyRainbows

9/10 (never heard it... love it!)

Lucia Violet


----------



## BridieChild

7/10 - not fond of Lucia, but LOVE Violet!

Madison Ruth


----------



## PAgal

6/10 Love Madison, not big on Ruth!

Madalena Kaye ("madalayna")


----------



## Jemma0717

10/10 love it! I have never heard it :)

Mikayla Marie


----------



## BridieChild

4/10 - not a great fan of Mikayla, but the names sound good together.

Holly Joy


----------



## unapologetik

3/10

*Ophelia Liliana*


----------



## TwilightAgain

1/10 (I'm sorry, its just not my taste at all)

Juliette


----------



## rwhite

6/10

Acacia Noelle


----------



## Mazzy

Acacia Noelle - 4/10 (I like the "idea" of it, but Acacia just makes me think of a type of wood)



MrsPoodle said:


> I would have to say Calista! :)

I'd say 10/10 for Calista...lucky girl!

Evangeline Sol


----------



## fairy_gem

Ophelia Liliana 10/10 - I know this one has already been voted on but I had to vote too as I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!


Evangeline Sol - 2/10


Ariella Renee


----------



## TheNewMrs

fairy_gem said:


> Ophelia Liliana 10/10 - I know this one has already been voted on but I had to vote too as I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!!
> 
> 
> Evangeline Sol - 2/10
> 
> 
> *Ariella Renee*


2/10, I really really dislike Renee, 

Elise-Rose


----------



## Jemma0717

7/10-- pretty 

Alexis Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

Jemma0717 said:


> 7/10-- pretty
> 
> Alexis Rose



11/10 :haha:

I love ALEXIS, and Rose was my Daughters name so +points for you! 


Kelli-Rose


----------



## TwilightAgain

7/10 I like both names separate but not together.

Hmmm......

Isabella Rose :cloud9:


----------



## fairy_gem

10/10 LOVE!

Erin Elizabeth


----------



## BridieChild

9/10 - LOVE!

Sylvie Jacqueline


----------



## sarah1989

6/10

Harriet Claire


----------



## babycareindo

Linnea Rose


----------



## BridieChild

Harriet Claire - 8/10 - my name is Clare!

Linnea Rose - 4/10 - sorry, not my style!

*Elsie Victoria*


----------



## bumpcrazy

Elsie Victoria-- 7/10 I like Elsie but not Victoria as much

Belle Diana


----------



## bagpuss5

6/10

Iola Grace (Iola pronounced eye-ola)


----------



## Mz.Richardson

Natazia Erryce


----------



## xxxjessxxx

9/10 Iola Grace (reminded me of name i love)
6/10 Natazia Erryce (sorry not my kind of name hunny :) )

Enolah - Renae (ee-no-ler - ren-ay)
Enolah - Grace


----------



## Jemma0717

Very pretty and different. I like!

9/10

Ok so you ladies may not like this but I was thinking after my OH's grandma that he was very very close to.

Her name was Margaret Mary so i thought we could do Margaret Mae and call her Maggie Mae or Rose for a middle name since that was her FAV flower


----------



## BridieChild

I like Maggie Mae - 8/10!

Veronica Belle


----------



## LunaRose

2/10

Layla Paige


----------



## shortybear

6

Ava Marie


----------



## abi17

Glowbug said:


> 6/10
> 
> Abigail Joy

Abigail joy is my name, how strange, the meaning of it is lovely too x


----------



## AshleighR

6/10

Piper Renae


----------



## BridieChild

5/10

Wendy Kathryn


----------



## rwhite

1/10

Amira Violet


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Eva Lily


----------



## sopho

8/10

Isabella Elizabeth


----------



## BridieChild

4/10 - Isabella is soooo popular here...


Katrina Anne


----------



## unapologetik

8/10 - love Katrina

*Saraed Harper*


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

2/10

Amelia Leanne


----------



## birdiex

6/10

Aurora-Elise


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Coralie Sky


----------



## ShannyLou929

8/10

Carigan Louise


----------



## sam#3

6/10

Anais Jane (an-ay)


----------



## BridieChild

3/10

Alice Louise


----------



## fairy_gem

4/10

Bessie Rose


----------



## LunaRose

1/10

Lily Sophia


----------



## blouseybrown

8/10
Daisy Bloom


----------



## sparklebunny

6/10

Honey Blue


----------



## birdiex

1/10

Avia Jaide


----------



## sam#3

1/10

Darcy Blue


----------



## BridieChild

2/10

Cara Eileen


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Chloe Jade


----------



## Dizzy321

3/10

Hollie Ava


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Sophia Kate


----------



## TwilightAgain

10/10 Good choice :D 

Hmmmm Scarlett Marie


----------



## TwilightAgain

Oops double post :dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10

Ivy Amelia


----------



## LaineB

7/10

Caroline Layne


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Lauren Louise


----------



## sam#3

1/10

Aloura


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

2/10
Not sure how to say that but it looks strange.

Tabitha Jane

(im just throwing random names, dont even like all of them)


----------



## DippyTink

8/10 - very cute !


Jemima Esme


----------



## fifideluxe

jemima=dislike
esme=like

so.....5/10! 

miren sophia


----------



## Pandasnax

6/10

Poppy Olivia


----------



## HarmonysMum

9/10

Evangeline Priya (pronounced pree-uh)


----------



## ilvmylbug

8/10 - love Evangeline and Priya is nice too

Anisa Rose (ah-nee-sa)


----------



## LaineB

4/10 (mostly bc it's hard to know how to pronounce)

Kate Emmadel


----------



## BridieChild

3/10

Saskia Mary


----------



## sparklebunny

7/10

Candice Marissa


----------



## littleprinces

8/10
Madeleine Lily


----------



## Lucy22

9/10

Esmé Luna


----------



## snowangel187

7/10

Sienna Presley


----------



## AprilShowers1

8/10

Keira Skye


----------



## BridieChild

7/10

Audrey Jane


----------



## rwhite

9/10

Leila Madeline


----------



## LaineB

Lanie Elizabeth


----------



## lisam1

7/10

Sam-Kate (My 1st born. I LOVE her name)


----------



## SamanthaYC

7/10

Emma Rose


----------



## sam#3

8/10

Krystyna


----------



## rwhite

4/10 - I prefer the original spelling, but still a pretty name :)

I'm going to put my one again because some of you lot are forgetting to rate :rofl:

Leila Madeline


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Mia Daisy


----------



## Mrs.B.

8/10

Ellie Mae


----------



## LaineB

7/10. I love Ellie or Elle. (needs a longer more sophisticated mn tho)

Caroline Rose
(Any suggestions on a middle name for Caroline?)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Melanie Louise


----------



## h32kmr

5/10

Cora Jane


----------



## rwhite

8/10 - how pretty!

Aurelia Celeste


----------



## h32kmr

8/10 Love it!

Romi Lillian


----------



## unapologetik

9/10

Lenore Sophia


----------



## girlnboots

8/10

Harper Clementine


----------



## rwhite

8/10

Ophelia Margaret


----------



## aggiepup05

rwhite said:


> 8/10
> 
> Ophelia Margaret
> 
> Keira Willow Elizabeth :happydance:


----------



## eviestar

7/10

Lola Ruby


----------



## sealady

ELi Azeila


----------



## PugLuvAh

7/10

Isla Elizabeth


----------



## LaineB

7/10

Ramsey Elizabeth


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

2/10

Lorenna Quinn


----------



## sparklebunny

7/10

Silver May


----------



## h32kmr

3/10

Kori Quinn Marie


----------



## FreeSpirit

5/10

Freya June


----------



## LaineB

2/10

Addison Blaire


----------



## BabyDoodles

5/10

Delilah Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10 

Love ROSE not a fan on Delilah




Andrea Hope


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Carlotta Juliette


----------



## sarah1989

2/10

Kelly Eileen


----------



## smiler123

2/10

Evangeline May


----------



## DizziSkittle

8/10

Leah Amy


----------



## MrsBop

6/10

Esmée Sophia


----------



## flutterbaby

MrsBop said:


> 6/10
> 
> Esmée Sophia

8/10 Anya rena


----------



## Feronia

6/10

Audra Eve


----------



## BabyDoodles

4/10

Erynn Grace


----------



## flutterbaby

BabyDoodles said:


> 4/10
> 
> Erynn Grace

9/10 ellie jada or erin ava


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10, 2/10


What about Jaydah Rose?


----------



## LaraJJ

Oooh - that is so pretty, 9/10 :)

Tessa Liana Rose :)


----------



## hunnybump

9/10 I love it

I heard this name from a movie called Country Strong and thought it was interesting for a girl. What do you think?

Chiles ( pronounced like Miles just change the M for "Ch" sound)


----------



## TheNewMrs

7/10 for the cuteness and uniqueness.... docked 3 becuase it'd probably get the "ooooohhhhh" reaction....



Elarose


----------



## h32kmr

8/10 - Very Pretty

Willow Ava


----------



## BridieChild

5/10

Veronica Leigh


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

1/10

Dont really like Veronica

Sarah Rose


----------



## berry26

7/10

Lauren Alaina


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10

Larissa Ivy


----------



## ysh13

7/10

Yesca Sofia Yzabelle


----------



## smiler123

6/10
Savannah Rose


----------



## h32kmr

Love Savannah, don't like rose 5/10

Anya Lillian


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Pippa Eloise


----------



## c.m.c

9/10 love love love pippa and eloise but not together. i was gonna say Pippa ha ha- so il go with my nieces name.....


Aoife Rose (irish pronounced E-fa)


----------



## sarah1989

7/10

Anna Marisol


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10



Shayley


----------



## mazee71

5/10

Lucianna grace


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Leoni Grace


----------



## Lara310809

Leoni - 1/10
Grace - 10/10

- - - 

GRACE (OH vetoed it though :()


----------



## mazee71

I have 2 give grace 10/10 cos thats my name - tho I hated it when I was younger


Lara Bo


----------



## fairy_gem

1/10 sorry


Kari Grace


----------



## Faffalina

7/10

Lilia May


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Amaya Rose


----------



## EllaAndLyla

7/10

Lyla Rose 

(I'm using my own daughters name, I am curious to see what it gets)


----------



## smiler123

9/10 (lovely name!)

Allegra Marie


----------



## girlnboots

7/10

Allegra is an allergy medicine in the states, though I think it's pretty otherwise! Not a big fan of Marie

Abigail Jane


----------



## Lara310809

4/10 - only because of name associations

Catalina ("cat-uh-lee-nah")


----------



## pixydust

8/10

Freya Olivia


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Amelie Grace


----------



## fairy_gem

10/10!!!...love!!!

Ariella Noelle


----------



## angieloo

8/10 - adore the name noelle

Sophia Christine


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Ivy Louise


----------



## MiissMuffet

6/10

Ella Jayne (my daughters name :) )


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Emmeline Paige


----------



## hellywelly

fairy_gem said:


> 6/10
> 
> Emmeline Paige

7/10

Connie Jane


----------



## lissaw

6/10

Isla Catherine


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10

Tilia Rose


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Amelie Eve


----------



## h32kmr

7/10 - sweet

Payton Luna


----------



## fairy_gem

3/10

Martha Lily


----------



## Natalia 88

4/10

Ava Sophia


----------



## rwhite

3/10 - It's pretty, but very common.

Trelise Evangeline


----------



## Antsynewlywed

6/10 - unique. :)

Adelynn Dawn


----------



## fairy_gem

5/10 - Toughie, Adelynn isn't my cup of tea but I LOVE Dawn!

Bethan Rose


----------



## pingu89

8/10 - beautiful name

Aliannah Jo
xxx


----------



## Avalanche

pingu89 said:


> 8/10 - beautiful name
> 
> Aliannah Jo
> xxx

3/10

Florence Elizabeth


----------



## LunaRose

8/10

Ruby Olivia


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10

Florence Lily-Ann Catherine


----------



## chloesnowie10

7/10

holly faye


----------



## MiissMuffet

6/10- LOVE Holly but not so much Faye.

Andrea Elizabeth


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> 6/10- LOVE Holly but not so much Faye.
> 
> Andrea Elizabeth

5/10 :)

Aubrey Genevieve


----------



## Jaylina

7/10

*Serena*


----------



## ella242xx

Amber Rose Ramsden is what im calling my little girl i think it has a lovley little ring to it, yuu no think ? x


----------



## Louise12

Jaylina said:


> 7/10
> 
> *Serena*

7/10



ella242xx said:


> Amber Rose Ramsden is what im calling my little girl i think it has a lovley little ring to it, yuu no think ? x

8/10


Amelia Fae (at the moment anyway!!)


----------



## lucyb

7/10 love Amelia, but not sold on Fae

Evelyn Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10 - Love it

Nancy


----------



## fairy_gem

10/10!!! I love Nancy!!


Elodie Lily-Ann Catherine


----------



## Kittique

7/10 
Elodie is very pretty


Daphne Elizabeth


----------



## _Lexi_

3/10 - not keen in Daphne, love Elizabeth 

Jessica Lily


----------



## LunaRose

7/10 - Very pretty!

Rosalie Paige


----------



## Jaylina

7/10 - Love Rosalie

*Arianna Cherie*


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Florence Janette


----------



## girlnboots

1/10. sounds too old

Shaylie Elizabeth


----------



## MiissMuffet

6/10

Lucy Rose


----------



## fairy_gem

Shaylie Elizabeth = 1/10 Sounds made up and a little "chavvy". Elizabeth is ok as a middle.

Summer Eloise


----------



## fairy_gem

Whoops, must have posted at the same time...


Lucy Rose = 4/10


----------



## mindgames77

5/10


Aria Danielle Trelenberg


----------



## MiissMuffet

3/10- just dont like Trelenberg as a girls name sorry.

Belinda Amy


----------



## _Lexi_

4/10

Alicia Lea


----------



## darcyandsarah

_Lexi_ said:


> 4/10
> 
> Alicia Lea

7/10

Lucy


----------



## MiissMuffet

8/10

Marlee


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Danielle Marie


----------



## LunaRose

3/10

Ella Rosalie


----------



## Jaylina

Ella Rosalie - 8/10

Mila


----------



## rwhite

8/10

Lacey Aurelia


----------



## MiissMuffet

4/10- love lacey, but the other name i dont even know how to say it LOL

rebecca wendy


----------



## rwhite

MiissMuffet said:


> 4/10- love lacey, but the other name i dont even know how to say it LOL
> 
> rebecca wendy

Lol hun  You pronounce it Or-ey-lia (or Or-ee-lia) - it means golden; that's partially why I think it's so pretty.

Rebecca Wendy - 5/10, I like Rebecca but not a fan of Wendy x


----------



## rwhite

Oh I'm silly, I forgot to add another name :dohh:

Addison Hazel


----------



## MiissMuffet

5/10- points to Addison but 0 to hazel sorry

jessemae


----------



## Pinkpanzer

6/10

Lilian Francis


----------



## MaisieJune

8/10

Anabelle Grace


----------



## jennifer28

3/3

AnaMarie Nevaeh


----------



## Animaniacs

5/10 - Not a fan of Nevaeh (Heaven spelled backwards?)

Cora Anne


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10....also like Coralie Anne


Pippa Beth


----------



## katree

9/10 pippa is so cute

Elena Isobel


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/5 I love them separately, just not together... 

Jasmine Grace


----------



## h32kmr

fairy_gem said:


> 10/10!!! I love Nancy!!
> 
> 
> Elodie Lily-Ann Catherine

Love 8/10

Lauren Amelia - Current Girl's Name!


----------



## h32kmr

TheNewMrs said:


> 5/5 I love them separately, just not together...
> 
> Jasmine Grace


7/10 Love Grace and Jasmine is okay 

Lauren Amelia - Current Girl's Name!


----------



## gemalems

6/10


Estella Monet


----------



## rwhite

8/10, that's really pretty :cloud9:

Francesca Ruby


----------



## h32kmr

10/10 

Angelica Ruby


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Florence Wren


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Ella Grace


----------



## Jaylina

7/10 - LOVE Ella, but not too fond of Grace

Lily Rhoswen


----------



## Animaniacs

MUMOF5 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Ella Grace

My daughter is Ella Grace. Love it!


----------



## missnomie

Lilia Mae 

<3


----------



## TheNewMrs

Jaylina said:


> 7/10 - LOVE Ella, but not too fond of Grace
> 
> Lily Rhoswen


2/10

Violet Maggie


----------



## mizress

I'm trying to convince my sister on *Zoë Madalyn Sofia*. lol


----------



## Dimples81

7/10

Tayce Autumn


----------



## katejo

Dimples81 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Tayce Autumn

6/10. I love the name Autumn!

Aubrey Lynn


----------



## Sweetiebug1

8/10

Adriauna Noel


----------



## fairy_gem

1/10

Heidi


----------



## joojook

Lila Avery


----------



## freddie

4/10

Eva Rose


----------



## Dimples81

3/10 I used to love Rose names but now it seems like there is no other middle name or second name, with the exception of may or Grace.


Paige Summer


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Juliette


----------



## Kaisma

7/10

Kiana


----------



## AlyAmie94

8/10

Isabelle Paige


----------



## mummyfin

8/10

Aoife Bella

x o x o


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Mairin


----------



## lekha

7/10
tiya


----------



## SpiderLady

5/10

Alyssa Marie

x


----------



## mummyfin

7/10

Sephy Rose

x o x o


----------



## Lila_in_Love

8/10

Layla-Rose


----------



## matildasmummy

7/10


Ida Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10 :nope:


Orlaith (OR-Leth) Maggie


----------



## Nyelle

2/10

Iris


----------



## LunaRose

4/10

Eva Scarlett


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 

both very pretty but way too popular in my local town.

Laila Esme :flow:


----------



## sunshineray7

7/10

Lily Rose :flower:


----------



## MummyKK

9/10

Isabella Hollie


----------



## rosie_mama

8/10

Ella Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10

I know 8 girls called that, so for overuse I say no, 


Katie Eden


----------



## Mazzy

6/10

Soleil Madeline


----------



## tummymummy

7/10 

ivy grace


----------



## x__amour

7/10 :flower:

Victoria Noëlle :D


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10

Amelie Elise


----------



## Lynzey

7/10

Millie-Anne Lilly


----------



## lucyb

7/10

I love Millie, and I love Lily, but perhaps a bit of a mouthful all together?

Imogen Molly


----------



## Animaniacs

7/10

I live in the US, and Imogen isn't too common here, but I like it.

Lila Ann
or
Lyla Anne
(not sure on the spelling of either name yet)


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10 I dont much like either name.


Loreen Sofia


----------



## linadee25

TheNewMrs said:


> 2/10 I dont much like either name.
> 
> 
> Loreen Sofia

4/10

Jessica Maria


----------



## LunaRose

2/10

Eloise Amelia


----------



## starry_eyes

8/10

Amilee Sophia


----------



## lucyb

8/10

Love both names but prefer the spelling Amelie. (Not sure if that's the same pronunciation, sorry.)

Heidi Arabella


----------



## LittlePeanut

5/10 dont like the name heidi much but arabelle is pretty. 



Makenna Tru


----------



## Abbys mommy

7/10

Genevieve Brynn


----------



## ashleypauline

6/10

Aubree Luella


----------



## rhdr9193..x

7/10

Amelie Isabella 
xx


----------



## LittlePeanut

4/10

Hannah Grace


----------



## JessicaMarie

6/10

Juliet Josephine


----------



## MrsLL

3/10

Evie Louise


----------



## Emleexx

10/10 - Evie Louise is on my list!!!!

Sadie Louise


----------



## LittlePeanut

5/10 

Sorelle Hope


----------



## and1makes3

6/10

Sterling Shea


----------



## Babyvoisey

5/10 

Ruby arabella


----------



## LittlePeanut

5\10

Cedar Rose


----------



## Jennifer01

5/10

Lainie


----------



## MrsLL

5/10

Lily Rose


----------



## Jennifer01

7/10
Charlie Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10

Lydia Joy


----------



## Baby_cakes19

4/10
Aubree Brooke


----------



## Jennifer01

8/10
Jasmine Janelle


----------



## MrsLL

2/10

Faith


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Rebekah


----------



## mrsirish

9/10

i love this name but my cousin had a baby andcelled her rebekah 

robyn :)


----------



## Emleexx

3/10 - sorry, not my cup of tea!

Pippa Louise


----------



## Shaunagh

6/10 - I'd go with Phillipa and then nn Pippa.

Genevieve Millicent


----------



## Drazic<3

3/10 - Sorry, just not for me! 

Morgan Taylor


----------



## cooch

Nor me 3/10

Calista


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Jessica Rose


----------



## Floralaura

5/10

Seren Haf (Summer star in Welsh said ser-ren haa-f)


----------



## MrsLL

6/10 - love the meaning!

Ellie May


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

8/10

Adrienne Star


----------



## Jennifer01

5/10

Lelani (le-LAW-nee)


----------



## LittlePeanut

2/10

Fancy


----------



## lucyb

1/10

Apologies, just really not for me!

Genevieve Rose


----------



## Bartness

5/10 

Alyssa Marie


----------



## Angellick

6/10
Angelique (we have two boys and girls names are all we can agree on lol)


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10 
Sorry I really dislike it.... 


Juliette Sara


----------



## hubblybubbly

6/10

Willow Rose


----------



## Randianne

7/10

Quinn Anya


----------



## iHeartbaby#1

3/10 - Although Anya ain't so bad i'm not really a fan of either sorry

Sophia Brielle


----------



## lhancock90

6/10

Evelyn Abigail


----------



## LunaRose

8/10

Mia Isabelle


----------



## jogami

Mia Giovanna


----------



## sarah0108

6/10 love mia.

Emmie Rose


----------



## LittlePeanut

6/10

Cheyenne


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10

Danessa


----------



## trixie1973

1/10

Cecily


----------



## mavsprtynpink

1/10

Kensi


----------



## LittlePeanut

2/10

Marley Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

4/10

Isabella Noelle


----------



## MrsLL

5/10
Love the first name but middle not for me!

Hannah Louise


----------



## LunaRose

3/10

Lily Sophia


----------



## Animaniacs

8/10

Very pretty!

Malory Anne


----------



## LittlePeanut

7/10

Briar


----------



## lucyb

3/10

Greer Edwina


----------



## Animaniacs

3/10

Kathryn Ann
(would call her Kate)


----------



## Cassie.

6/10
Amelie Grace


----------



## bluecascade

7/10 

Amber Sky (always as beautifull as a sunset / sunrise)


----------



## RonnieKayla

6/10

Eloise Harriet


----------



## Cassie.

8/10
Asha Elise


----------



## peaches1978

7/10

Indigo Rosalie


----------



## lucyb

4/10

Heidi Fleur


----------



## sarah1989

3/10

Elliott Aurore


----------



## LittlePeanut

9/10

Ooo I love the name Elliott

Kassidy Grace


----------



## starryeye31

Whisper Star


----------



## Cassie.

2/10

Chloe Rayelle


----------



## MrsDani

8/10
Bliss Madison

Sorry just remembered!


----------



## Cassie.

^^^ you forgot to rate :)

3/10
Eloise Helen


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

5/10
Mariella


----------



## keepthefaithx

7/10

Liliana Faith :baby:


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Madeline Emma


----------



## crystalnjimmy

Cassie. said:


> 8/10
> 
> Madeline Emma

7/10 


Makaylyn Elizabeth


----------



## keepthefaithx

3/10

Haven Isabelle


----------



## Emma1804

4/10

Mia Grace


----------



## MarissaBelle

2/10

Lyra Renée


----------



## crystalnjimmy

MarissaBelle said:


> 2/10
> 
> Lyra Renée


6/10


Lillith Arianna 
or
Lillian Faith


----------



## keepthefaithx

7/10

Harper Lily


----------



## Animaniacs

7/10

Lily Mae


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10 just for effort.

Where I live every second babygirl has been called either lilly may ella may ellie may sophie may or some other ----E may (Sorry!)



Rebekah Sara


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Liliah Eloise?


----------



## keepthefaithx

8/10
Eden Lily


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10 Love Eden, not so keen on Lily

Eva Kate


----------



## lucyb

8/10 - have looked at a similar option for our baby girl

Genevieve (Evie) Victoria


----------



## keepthefaithx

3/10 

Like the names seperate but dont like how it sounds together.

Amber Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

5/10 not keen on Amber, I love Elizabeth though

Leila Elizabeth


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10


Shalome Kate


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Aibhne (Ev-nee) Elise


----------



## TheNewMrs

9/10 :thumbup:

Elva Sorcha


----------



## dt1234565

Darcie Belle


----------



## dt1234565

TheNewMrs said:


> 9/10 :thumbup:
> 
> Elva Sorcha

For got vote sorry!

4/10


Darcie Belle


----------



## nikkinoo36

5/10
Amber Sophia


----------



## princess_1991

5/10 

Ryleigh Ella


----------



## sarah1989

6/10

*Philippa Jean*


----------



## AmberDW

2/10

Kinley Harper


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10



Charlie Emma


----------



## Elizax

3/10

Elsa-Rose


----------



## x_Carly_x

8/10

Anabelle - Paige


----------



## bubblebath

6/10

Shereen Dawn


----------



## TheNewMrs

9/10

Shayley ann


----------



## cooch

4/10

Kitty Margaret


----------



## Tonieolive

1/10

Imogen Ruby


----------



## bubblebath

5/10

kendra marie


----------



## Wantingbbbump

8/10
Airyonna Elise


----------



## bubblebath

8/10

Devy Monique


----------



## Tonieolive

4/10

Maya willow


----------



## Jennifaerie

7/10

Alice Laura


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Ameira Louise


----------



## Tonieolive

5/10

Lola Ruby


----------



## Mummy2Asher

7/10

Elayna Quinn


----------



## bes_

6/10 

Emmalin Madisyn


----------



## Babyfairy1984

6/10

Allana


----------



## bubblebath

4/10

Assunta Claire


----------



## NewMama2012

3/10

Emily Anne


----------



## bubblebath

4/10

Maria Pamela Martha


----------



## LunaRose

2/10

Ella Sophia


----------



## Babyfairy1984

8/10

Lola Rose


----------



## Mommy2BeSoon

6/10

Fiona Marie


----------



## lovely_lady

7/10

Charleigh Elle


----------



## dt1234565

lovely_lady said:


> 7/10
> 
> Charleigh Elle

5/10

Not keen on Charleigh like Elle

Elodie Rose


----------



## Mrs.Craig

dt1234565 said:


> lovely_lady said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> 
> Elodie Rose
> 
> 7/10
> Devyn AliseClick to expand...


----------



## Mrs.Craig

Did I do something wrong. Haha.


----------



## keepthefaithx

6/10

Liliana Faith


----------



## capegirl7

Gianna call her Gia. Also like Ayla.


----------



## OliveLove

Love Ayla - 10/10

Avia Antoinette


----------



## TwoMummies

5/10

Lilith


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Harley May


----------



## xxchloexx

5/10 

Kara Nicole


----------



## Loui1001

8/10

Beth Marie


----------



## wanaBmummy

4/10

Sophia May


----------



## Steph_anie

wanaBmummy said:


> 4/10
> 
> Sophia May

9/10

Amelia Elise


----------



## TheNewMrs

8/10

Aleeah Nicole


----------



## Cassie.

7/10 I love Aleeah but not Nicole.

Victoria Rose?


----------



## Coco14

5/10

October


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10.... Not my cuppa tea Sorry! 

Shine


----------



## Cassie.

1/10.. sorry!

Rebecca Sofia?


----------



## Lisa83

7/10 

Ava Grace :) x


----------



## dannibou

6/10 Mylee May


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10 

Love Mylee loathe May/Mae/Mai


Gracie


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Atiyah (Ah-tee-ah) Farah?
I have a friend with this name :)


----------



## impatientmumm

6/10

Esmee Lola


----------



## MaxF

7/10 (personally don't like the sound as much, but gave it points for being unique)

Zoey


----------



## Cassie.

5/10
I always think of my friend's twin cousins, Zoe and Chloe :dohh: when I hear that name.

Alicia Rae?


----------



## sly8190

6/10

Bentley Lauren


----------



## RM_Wife

6/10 

Kayleigh Anne


----------



## LunaRose

3/10

Gabriella Sophia


----------



## impatientmumm

MaxF said:


> 7/10 (personally don't like the sound as much, but gave it points for being unique)
> 
> Zoey

I agree with you lol as I've thought about it more and said it out loud a few times he he!

So I think it will be Esmee Ann (following my middle name down)

Unfortunately though for a unique first name she'll end up with a very generic surname - Jones!! lol

xxxx


----------



## Leopard

Esmee Ann 8/10

Keziah-May


----------



## pixydust

7/10

Elodie Skye


----------



## SMFirst

Well I went through this entire thread because I am on the hunt for some good girls names that we might not have thought of yet. I found some so thanks! 

I didn't notice one Olivia in the list, and for that I am eternally grateful - it's not a bad name, but it has caught on like wildfire here in BC, Canada, so every new baby is named Olivia, and I'm sick of it..

To the two girls who listed Imogen - thank you! I adore that name but DH would never go for it ;) Another awesome name I saw was Anais.. I might try to twist his arm on that one...

Lastly - I think it's great that people are actually being honest in their ratings (that's the worst when you hear a bad name and have to say oh that's nice.. when you really dislike it!)


So back to the game:

I give a 7/10 to Elodie Skye - Skye isn't too popular here so I'm not sure I like it.

My name suggestion is *Adele * - I liked it before the singer became popular ;)


----------



## Antsynewlywed

9/10-love love love
Delayne Rose


----------



## Cassie.

4/10.. Delayne is not my cup of tea I'm afraid.. but I LOVE Rose :)

Ellen Marie?


----------



## MrsDani

8/10
Bliss madison :)


----------



## Cassie.

7/10
Not too sure on Bliss, it's okay though, it'd probably grow on me. 
I love Madison :)

Adalyn Elise?


----------



## christinas06

10/8 

Caylah Rayleigh (Dad's name and my middle name combined)


----------



## LauraLu

christinas06 said:


> 10/8
> 
> Caylah Rayleigh (Dad's name and my middle name combined)

6/10 - LOVE both the names, but it's a kind of a mouth full together. (I'm sorry!!!) 

Madeline Claire - ok, I'm biased. :winkwink:


----------



## SMFirst

Madeline Claire - 6/10 - I love Claire but whenever I hear Madeline I think of the cartoon where she sings "I'm Madeline, I'm Madeline!"

How about this one:

Kaitlynn Elise


----------



## Cassie.

10/10 
I love both names and I love Kaitlynn spelt that way :)

Lily Brooke?


----------



## Lilyfire

10/10 (my dog I'd called Lily and we are considering the name Brooke!)

Evie Saphire


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10 Love Evie, not keen on Saphire...

Abbie Faith


----------



## Lilicat

> Abbie Faith

7/10 very pretty, I prefer Abigail in full though.

Eve Sofia


----------



## Bex84

Lilicat said:


> Abbie Faith
> 
> 7/10 very pretty, I prefer Abigail in full though.
> 
> Eve SofiaClick to expand...

I love this name 10/10

my LOs name

Josephine Charlotte


----------



## Jessicab22

6/10

Isabella 

OR

Maisie

OR 

Niamh :haha:


----------



## kimberley3

maisie- 8/10
isabella- 5/10
niamh- 5/10

and for me Esmé Ruby :)


----------



## Cassie.

Isabella- 7/10, it's pretty but a bit too girly for my liking.
Maisie- 3/10, it just reminds me of the mouse.
Niamh- 4/10, I love Irish names, just not Niamh.

Alanna Faye


----------



## Antsynewlywed

Esmé Ruby=4/10 I see that Esme is increasingly popular but I just think of the twilight saga. The name is beautiful... just the assosciation is a problem for me.
Alannah Faye= 6/10 I like Alannah but im not to keen on Faye. :)

Raelyn Jean- (Rae-my moms mid name. Lynn-MIL mid name. Jean my late great grandmothers name)


----------



## Mya_Mummy

Cassie. said:


> Isabella- 7/10, it's pretty but a bit too girly for my liking.
> Maisie- 3/10, it just reminds me of the mouse.
> Niamh- 4/10, I love Irish names, just not Niamh.
> 
> Alanna Faye

Alanna Faye - 6/10

Love Faye , not too keen on Alanna


Mya Sarah (1st DD)
& 
Maisie Sarah (if 2nd is DD)


----------



## xMissLpx

Mya_Mummy said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> Isabella- 7/10, it's pretty but a bit too girly for my liking.
> Maisie- 3/10, it just reminds me of the mouse.
> Niamh- 4/10, I love Irish names, just not Niamh.
> 
> Alanna Faye
> 
> Alanna Faye - 6/10
> 
> Love Faye , not too keen on Alanna
> 
> 
> Mya Sarah (1st DD)
> &
> Maisie Sarah (if 2nd is DD)Click to expand...



8/10

Ruby-Maci

Ruby-Sophia 

xx


----------



## LoolaBear

xMissLpx said:


> Mya_Mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> Isabella- 7/10, it's pretty but a bit too girly for my liking.
> Maisie- 3/10, it just reminds me of the mouse.
> Niamh- 4/10, I love Irish names, just not Niamh.
> 
> Alanna Faye
> 
> Alanna Faye - 6/10
> 
> Love Faye , not too keen on Alanna
> 
> 
> Mya Sarah (1st DD)
> &
> Maisie Sarah (if 2nd is DD)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Ruby-Maci
> 
> Ruby-Sophia
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ruby-maci 5/10 
Ruby-sophia 8/10


My name is -

Georgia Lily


----------



## LunaRose

9/10 .. So pretty! I love it!


Evelyn Isabelle


----------



## Cassie.

8/10, I love Evelyn and Isabelle is okay :)

Rebecca Elizabeth


----------



## charleosgirl

Love elizabeth as a middle name and rebecca is pretty as well 7/10


I think we're going with April Ann


----------



## xMissLpx

charleosgirl said:


> Love elizabeth as a middle name and rebecca is pretty as well 7/10
> 
> 
> I think we're going with April Ann



9/10 very old fashioned but lovely names!


My favourites are 
FOR A GIRL:

Ruby-Sophia
Sienna-Ruby
Ava 

FOR A BOY:
Oliver James
Frankie-James
Oscar James (james was my grandads name who passed away recently)


----------



## Cassie.

xMissLpx said:


> charleosgirl said:
> 
> 
> Love elizabeth as a middle name and rebecca is pretty as well 7/10
> 
> 
> I think we're going with April Ann
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10 very old fashioned but lovely names!
> 
> 
> My favourites are
> FOR A GIRL:
> 
> Ruby-Sophia
> Sienna-Ruby
> Ava
> 
> FOR A BOY:
> Oliver James
> Frankie-James
> Oscar James (james was my grandads name who passed away recently)Click to expand...

Ruby-Sophia- 7/10
Sienna-Ruby- 3/10 
Ava- 10/10
Oliver James- 4/10
Frankie-James- 3/10
Oscar James- 6/10

Adalyn Marie


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lilia Pearl


----------



## tashastutus

keepthefaithx said:


> Lilia Pearl

7/10

Taylor


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Adalyn Marie


----------



## Antsynewlywed

LOVE ADALYN ITS ONE OF MY OPTIONS!!! 9/10 (marie is a little over done in my opinion-sorry) 

Raelyn Jean (moms mid name, mil mid name and late great grandmas name)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Raelyn Jean - 4/10 I don't feel that it flows, sorry, but I like the family references. 

Our favourite name at the moment:

Anabelle (Annie) Rosemary

(OH's gran was Annie, my Aunt is Rosemary)


----------



## babyblonde19

heidi rose


----------



## Cassie.

Antsynewlywed said:


> LOVE ADALYN ITS ONE OF MY OPTIONS!!! 9/10 (marie is a little over done in my opinion-sorry)
> 
> Raelyn Jean (moms mid name, mil mid name and late great grandmas name)

It's my niece's name :D

Heidi Rose- 6/10. I love Rose but not keen on Heidi.

Amelia Felicity


----------



## LoolaBear

Amelia Felicity

7/10 love both names but not too sure if they go together :wacko:


Seraphina Elizabeth


----------



## carla92

5/10

lola-grace


----------



## mummy_ellie09

8/10

Beatrice Lily


----------



## BabyDoodles

6/10

Elsie Francis


----------



## AngelofTroy

6/10 

Nobody rated mine so I'll try again! 

Anabelle Rosemary


----------



## natcat86

7/10 lovely

Georgia Kate


----------



## AimeeP

5/10
Coco Esmee


----------



## Cassie.

5/10. I love Esmee but not Coco

Lacey Mai


----------



## AimeeP

Lacey Mai
Mia is ok 6/10
But lacey reminds me of a stripper sorry :( 0/10

Melody Grace


----------



## Cassie.

AimeeP said:


> Lacey Mai
> Mia is ok 6/10
> But lacey reminds me of a stripper sorry :( 0/10

8/10 :) Lovely.
Omg it does now you say it :o

Victoria Danielle?


----------



## AimeeP

Cassie. said:


> AimeeP said:
> 
> 
> Lacey Mai
> Mia is ok 6/10
> But lacey reminds me of a stripper sorry :( 0/10
> 
> 8/10 :) Lovely.
> Omg it does now you say it :o
> 
> Victoria Danielle?Click to expand...

9/10
Love the names Victoria, maybe spelt with a k instead of a c though :) and danielle is classically beautiful :flower:

Saskia Violet


----------



## Antsynewlywed

I love the uniquness! 
8/10
Desirae Dawn


----------



## AimeeP

Antsynewlywed said:


> I love the uniquness!
> 8/10
> Desirae Dawn

Sorry im doing them all! 9/10 BEAUTIFUL!

River Sophia


----------



## Cassie.

10/10, I love it :)

Aimee Lucia


----------



## babyblonde19

Heidi rose :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

7/10

Jenni Maggie


----------



## Cassie.

6/10
I like Jenni or Jennifer but not keen on Maggie.

Natasha Elise?


----------



## Antsynewlywed

3/10 - I have bad associations with both names! sorry! 

Sarrah Mackenzie


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10 :( 

Sorry!  Sarrah as in S-ar-aah Or as in Sarah? 
Then surnames used as first names is a pet peeve of mine... 



Adalyn Meabhe[May-v]


----------



## MYBABY4

RM_Wife said:


> 6/10
> 
> Kayleigh Anne

10/10 I just adore these names together

also I saw someone put Adalyn (I think this was the spelling) and LOVE LOVE LOVE this name so 10/10 :thumbup:


----------



## lola

Tallulah Primrose :flower:


----------



## MYBABY4

well duh...it was the last post...but actually i was a few pages back and saw it a couple times. Awesome name!! :)


----------



## simoneandbump

lola said:


> Tallulah Primrose :flower:

8/10

Willow Grace.


----------



## MYBABY4

6/10

I like Willow but I love Grace!!

Amia Grace


----------



## DaisyM

7/10

Takara Leigh


----------



## TheNewMrs

1/10 Sorry not for me at all.... 


Kimberly (Kim) Faith


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Lily Rose


----------



## DaisyM

10/10 So flowery, love it!

Annalise Rebecca


----------



## Cassie.

Oooh I LOVE it, 10/10.
Annalise is so beautiful and I love Rebecca.

Eliah May


----------



## bethaturner

i dont know if it is already mentioned in previous replies but my personal favourite would be Lin Harmony because its soooooooooooo full of positive energy and is supposed to bring prosperity and happiness !!please rate,please...


----------



## Cassie.

7/10. Lin is okay but not for me really. Harmony is beautiful.

Eliah May


----------



## lucyb

4/10

Not for me, sorry, but it does have a pretty ring to it. May is nice.

Francesca Lynn


----------



## Hopeforlove

5/10
sorry

Maci Grace


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Amelie Grace


----------



## Cassie.

10/10 love it :)

Liliah Elise


----------



## bethaturner

Lin Harmony?


----------



## TheNewMrs

Cassie. said:


> 10/10 love it :)
> 
> Liliah Elise



6/10


----------



## TheNewMrs

bethaturner said:


> Lin Harmony?



4/10



Olivia Jane


----------



## Cassie.

8/10 :) I love Olivia and like Jane 

Rebecca May


----------



## smiler123

9/10

Ella Rose


----------



## mischa9

7/10 

I love reading all these!!

Kara Rae


----------



## xxleannexx

7/10

Summer Rose


----------



## and1makes3

xxleannexx said:


> 7/10
> 
> Summer Rose

8/10 pretty name 

Shea Addison


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Kaitlin Ruby


----------



## OliviaRae

Cassie. said:


> 7/10
> 
> Kaitlin Ruby

6/10 


Gwendolyn Sophia


----------



## lola

5/10 for gwendolyn
10/10 for sophia :)

Florence Poppy x


----------



## Isabellaa.

7/10

Madison Rose


----------



## lucyb

6-7/10

Pretty, but Madison has become super popular in Australia.

Molly Olivia


----------



## smiler123

7/10 

Evie Mae


----------



## mummy2bm

9/10

Bronagh Mae


----------



## Cassie.

10/10
Lovely

Ffion Elisa


----------



## nguyenvu

angelina


----------



## terces

8

Lilyanna Rae (Rae is my middle name and my moms middle name I would prefer Grace, but want to keep the middle name going)


----------



## OliviaRae

8/10 love Rae, that's my middle name too!

Ophelia Sage


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Aliana May


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Freya Rose


----------



## LockandKey

7/10

Miria (m-ear-ee-uh) Grace


----------



## Antsynewlywed

10/10 
when its pronouced like that... i just think that people will call her mah-ry-uh all of her life...


Jessa Rae


----------



## mummy2bm

10/10 love rae want that for my nxt princess

Lainey Rae


----------



## Sunshine12

5/10 (sorry. I like Rae but my friend is called Elaine and we all call her Lainey as a nickname)

Daisy Jean


----------



## Cassie.

4/10. Not too keen on either but they're okay.

Sophie Rebecca


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Eloise Hope


----------



## Dk1234

Greta Rose


----------



## Dk1234

Whoops 8/10
Greta Rose


----------



## louise1302

5/10

heaven leigh

Oh said no way and after 5 boys its unused lol


----------



## Projectlover

2/10 (Sorry, Think I agree with your OH!!)

Anna Pearl


----------



## Almost Mama

6/10

Scarlet Jane


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Sienna Faith


----------



## The Alchemist

5/10

Ellie Sophia


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10 Mainly coz Ellie is over-used where I live

Cara Hope


----------



## Lillerina

5/10

Isadora Alexandria


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, just a bit long :)

Elissa Sofia?


----------



## can2012

8/10

Jade Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

8/10
Jade is okay and I love Elizabeth

Fayth Marie


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10, I like Faith, but Im one of those really annoying people who'd say "oh honey the name is spelled F-A-I-T-H" :haha:

Carrie Angela


----------



## Cassie.

8/10. Carrie is lovely and Angela is okay.

Lily Eloise


----------



## OliviaRae

7/10 Lily (like it but it's become too popular lately)
10/10 for Eloise!

Priscilla Jane


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, not too keen on either, sorry :(

Natalie Louise


----------



## LunaRose

5/10 .. I know a few girls my age with this name and I was born in the 80's!

Amelie Florence


----------



## irmastar

LunaRose said:


> 5/10 .. I know a few girls my age with this name and I was born in the 80's!
> 
> Amelie Florence

8/10
sophia nicolle


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Kennedy May


----------



## irmastar

Cassie. said:


> 6/10
> 
> Kennedy May

7/10
francexca nicolle


----------



## irmastar

Cassie. said:


> 6/10
> 
> Kennedy May

7/10
francesca nicolle sorry didn't mean to write with an x:dohh:


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Rosalie Jane


----------



## LilSnowflake

6/10 - Rosalie is quite pretty, but a little traditional for me, and i dont like Jane at all - too common/plain for my tastes.

Tallulah Belle :D


----------



## Cassie.

10/10, lovely!

Alianna


----------



## pumpkin007

7/10

Maya Grace


----------



## Cassie.

9/10 :)

Dani's little doll is called Maya Grace, she loves this name :)


----------



## bubbleslj

Willow Elisabeth


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10

Carrie Loiuse :flower:


----------



## mysteriouseye

7/10

Esmeralda Sophia 

Sophia Rosa 

Bella Sophia 

Rio (for a boy) 

Family are from Tenerife so I wanted Spanish names :) xx


----------



## TheNewMrs

mysteriouseye said:


> 7/10
> 
> Esmeralda Sophia
> 
> Sophia Rosa
> 
> Bella Sophia
> 
> Rio (for a boy)
> 
> Family are from Tenerife so I wanted Spanish names :) xx


Esmeralda Sophia 2/10

Sophia Rosa 10/10

Bella Sophia 5/10



Avaria Justina:flower:


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Lily Rae


----------



## smiler123

6/10

Georgia Hope


----------



## TerriLynn

10/10


Molly Lorelei


----------



## BunNtheOven

8/10 I like both the names but not together.

Lavin Leigh


----------



## Praying4alil1

BunNtheOven said:


> 8/10 I like both the names but not together.
> 
> Lavin Leigh

7/10

Ryleigh Shabre pronounced (Sha-bray)


----------



## mysteriouseye

Praying4alil1 said:


> BunNtheOven said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 I like both the names but not together.
> 
> Lavin Leigh
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Ryleigh Shabre pronounced (Sha-bray)Click to expand...

Beautiful :) 8/10

Luna Sophia

Or Bella Luna


----------



## PrincessJ_x

mysteriouseye said:


> Praying4alil1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BunNtheOven said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 I like both the names but not together.
> 
> Lavin Leigh
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Ryleigh Shabre pronounced (Sha-bray)Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful :) 8/10
> 
> Luna Sophia
> 
> Or Bella LunaClick to expand...

Luna Sophia 7/10
Bella Luna 8/10 Love Bella :thumbup:

'Adelina Lily' First and second name.


----------



## Cassie.

8/10 :)

Asha Eloise


----------



## BunNtheOven

7/10

Kacey Leigh


----------



## Ittybittyx

7/10 

Lacey Izabela


----------



## smiler123

6/10

Gabriella Joy


----------



## mysteriouseye

smiler123 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Gabriella Joy

9/10 very sweet :)

Amelia Sophia


----------



## irmastar

10/10
vivian olivia


----------



## OliviaRae

8/10

Giselle Fiona


----------



## Jezzabelle

Grace-Lily


----------



## Cassie.

Giselle Fiona- 2/10
Grace-Lily- 6/10

Rebecca Faye?


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10
I knew a really nasty girl called rebecca! lol

Sharn Orla


----------



## Mummyjohnson

Thats very lovely.

Lois-Skye -my little angels name :)


----------



## JessicaMarie

9/10

Virginia Miele


----------



## imprfcttense

5/10

Kenleigh Burgan


----------



## dt1234565

KaylaAndBump said:


> 5/10
> 
> Kenleigh Burgan


3/10 sounds a bit masculine?



Darsy Rose
Darsy Belle


----------



## lola

dt1234565 said:


> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Kenleigh Burgan
> 
> 
> 3/10 sounds a bit masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> Darsy Rose
> Darsy BelleClick to expand...

8/10 but I prefer the spelling Darcy/Darcie, its on our list :thumbup:

Coco Primrose x


----------



## dt1234565

lola said:


> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Kenleigh Burgan
> 
> 
> 3/10 sounds a bit masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> Darsy Rose
> Darsy BelleClick to expand...
> 
> 8/10 but I prefer the spelling Darcy/Darcie, its on our list :thumbup:
> 
> Coco Primrose xClick to expand...

Darcy is good! All our kids names have a y in them (by coincidence, but we thought, keep it going!

Coco is lovely!

8/10

Talliyah Faye


----------



## Anais

dt1234565 said:


> lola said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dt1234565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KaylaAndBump said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Kenleigh Burgan
> 
> 
> 3/10 sounds a bit masculine?
> 
> 
> 
> Darsy Rose
> Darsy BelleClick to expand...
> 
> 8/10 but I prefer the spelling Darcy/Darcie, its on our list :thumbup:
> 
> Coco Primrose xClick to expand...
> 
> Darcy is good! All our kids names have a y in them (by coincidence, but we thought, keep it going!
> 
> Coco is lovely!
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Talliyah FayeClick to expand...

4/10 - not my cup of tea, sorry :)

Anneliese Fleur


----------



## pinkerbelle

Not too keen on That name buts it's all personnel opinions isn't it?

I would give it a 6/10

I love Texas Mae.


----------



## TheNewMrs

:dohh: 0/10 Sorry! 
I could never name a child after Texas as much as I love the place!! And Mae is far too over used for my liking.... 

Louisa Annie


----------



## sarah986

Aoibhe Meabh


----------



## mazmummyoftwo

2/10 

shannon emily

freya rose

kai scott


----------



## Cassie.

sarah986 said:


> Aoibhe Meabh

Very similar to my niece's name, only hers is spelt without the 'o' :)


----------



## Cassie.

mazmummyoftwo said:


> 2/10
> 
> shannon emily
> 
> freya rose
> 
> kai scott

Shannon Emily- 6/10
Freya Rose- 7/10
Kai Scott- 2/10

Victoria Elise?


----------



## smiler123

8/10

India Skye


----------



## dt1234565

smiler123 said:


> 8/10
> 
> India Skye

7/10. I like it but not as unique as it used to be x


Rye


----------



## CandyBaby

7/10

Raya Elizabeth (pronounced Ray-ah)


----------



## Anais

7/10

Saffron Amelie


----------



## MrsDani

7/10

Bliss Madison


----------



## Avalanche

4/10

Read this name today on a website...

Elspeth Isla Guinevere


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Ruby Bleu


----------



## Melanya7

8/10

I had a friend who named a girl Ruby...very cute.

Irena Veronica


----------



## natcat86

6/10

Genevieve Hope


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10

Ciardagh(Keer-da) Annie


----------



## Carrie&Char

6/10

Lyra Jean 

(My name for our next little angel when she decides to come)


----------



## LunaRose

7/10

Amelie Isabelle


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10

Esmee Dianna


----------



## LizzieM83

8/10

Alessandra Lilly


----------



## dt1234565

LizzieM83 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Alessandra Lilly


7/10

Zayna


----------



## leahjones

8/10

alianna


----------



## vinteenage

4/10

Edith Gabrielle


----------



## Peony

vinteenage said:


> 4/10
> 
> Edith Gabrielle

8/10

Emmeline Clara


----------



## vinteenage

8/10

Sylvia Persephone


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 - Like them seperately

Aurora Quinn


----------



## indigoblue12

8/10

Avalon Sunday :)


----------



## geekymama

8/10 :)
Leah Nicole


----------



## Smithsmith

lissaw said:


> 6/10
> 
> Isla Catherine

delayed I know, but Isla is my daughters name and Catherine is my middle name...so I give it 10/10 :thumbup:

Leah Nicole - 7/10 - I love Leah but know quite a few nicole's...

I'll have to go with my LO - Isla Harriet
x


----------



## mrsbw

8/10

Abigail Grace


----------



## Cassie.

10/10
Lovely :) x

Asha Eloise


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Ava Gabrielle


----------



## KittyVentura

6/10

Jovie Noelle


----------



## TaraxSophia

8/10 :) Nice

Maisie Summer


----------



## lyndsay49

8/10 :thumbup:


Amelia Grace


I love the name Maisie and Evie and I have a dog called Dexter!


----------



## meltanton

8/10

esmee lily or amelia lily


----------



## rebecca_mom2b

Hannah Rebecca


----------



## TaraxSophia

lyndsay49 said:


> 8/10 :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Amelia Grace
> 
> 
> I love the name Maisie and Evie and I have a dog called Dexter!

Ahaha!! wow! Love my doggy :) If i hadnt have got him, i would have called my baby dexter..if she was a boy :) ahaha! Love your name choice btw its beautiful! :flower:


----------



## dt1234565

Hannah Rebecca 5/10

Dolcey Rose
Darsey Rose
Aleyna Rose


----------



## Cassie.

Dolcey Rose- 4/10
Darsey Rose- 8/10, I prefer it spelt Darcey though
Aleyna Rose- 6/10

Shannon May?


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Cassie. said:


> Dolcey Rose- 4/10
> Darsey Rose- 8/10, I prefer it spelt Darcey though
> Aleyna Rose- 6/10
> 
> Shannon May?

8/10 for Shannon - Its beautiful, I'm not keen on the May as a middle name - I know so many people who have daughters called sophie may, lalya may, Ruby May.

Ava Florence 

Emily Florence

I love Daisy Boo - (like jamie olivers little girl) but my hubby is having none of it, he won't even allow Daisy :hissy:


----------



## dt1234565

7/10 Ava Florence 
4/10 Emily Florence (not a fan of Emily)

8/10 I like it!

Marcey Rose
Marcey Belle
Marcey Dee


----------



## TaraxSophia

Marcey Rose - 6/10
Marcey Belle - 7/10
Marcey Dee - 3/10

Don't really like Marcey sorry, but i graded on the second names :) I really dont like Dee tho sorry :(

Viola Arial :)


----------



## dt1234565

TaraxSophia said:


> Marcey Rose - 6/10
> Marcey Belle - 7/10
> Marcey Dee - 3/10
> 
> Don't really like Marcey sorry, but i graded on the second names :) I really dont like Dee tho sorry :(
> 
> Viola Arial :)

No need to apologise! Luckily we all have different tastes or we would all be called Tracey!

6/10 not keen on Viola really like Arial x


Maisey


----------



## smiler123

9/10

Allegra Faith


----------



## natcat86

9/10- I love it!

Evangeline Kate


----------



## hawalkden

8/10

Matilda Frances
Jessica Grace
Scarlett Elizabeth


----------



## Courtcourt

hawalkden said:


> 8/10
> 
> Matilda Frances
> Jessica Grace
> Scarlett Elizabeth

Matilda 9/10- love it, not toooo crazy about the Frances part goin with it.

The others 6/10. I love Jessica, maybe a bit too common, Grace is ok. I am not very fond of the name Scarlett, but love Elizabeth!

I have to use the name my husband chose for our little girl, I love it. 

Cadence


----------



## Arlee

Courtcourt said:


> hawalkden said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> I have to use the name my husband chose for our little girl, I love it.
> 
> Cadence
> 
> 10/10
> 
> AlexisClick to expand...


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Amelie Lucille


----------



## keepthefaithx

5/10

liliana victoria


----------



## TaraxSophia

8/10 Love it! 

Tabitha Amelia


----------



## Arlee

4/10

Annaliese


----------



## Racheldigger

6/10

Aeshna

(we used it as a middle name for our LO: it's Latin for 'dragonfly' and as far as I know it's unique)


----------



## SugarBeth

Racheldigger said:


> 6/10
> 
> Aeshna
> 
> (we used it as a middle name for our LO: it's Latin for 'dragonfly' and as far as I know it's unique)

3/10 (may be pronouncing it wrong though!)

Kalliope (kah-lie-ah-pee) Rose; nn Kallie Rose


----------



## dare2defyy

1/10
I think 'cantaloupe'. 

Aven Reese


----------



## Arlee

dare2defyy said:


> 1/10
> I think 'cantaloupe'.
> 
> Aven Reese

9/10

Marcheline Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Mila Quinn - (pronounced Meela not Myla)


----------



## SugarBeth

Wishing_well said:


> 4/10
> 
> Mila Quinn - (pronounced Meela not Myla)

6/10

Elizabeth (Libby) Rose


----------



## Cassie.

SugarBeth said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Mila Quinn - (pronounced Meela not Myla)
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Elizabeth (Libby) RoseClick to expand...

8/10
Jessica Noelle


----------



## Arlee

Cassie. said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Mila Quinn - (pronounced Meela not Myla)
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Elizabeth (Libby) RoseClick to expand...
> 
> 8/10
> Jessica NoelleClick to expand...

*Jaida Renee'*


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

annalee victoria


----------



## Arlee

keepthefaithx said:


> 6
> 
> annalee victoria

9/10

*Mia Joy*


----------



## keepthefaithx

8
Aria caroline


----------



## Arlee

keepthefaithx said:


> 8
> Aria caroline

*Kaila Tiana*


----------



## missZOEEx

Arlee said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> 8
> Aria caroline
> 
> *Kaila Tiana*Click to expand...

8/10

Grace-Louise.


----------



## Arlee

2/10

Aaliyah Rose


----------



## jade1991

Arlee said:


> 2/10
> 
> Aaliyah Rose

7/10

Millie-Jade


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Maya Violet


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

rihanna charlotte


----------



## TaraxSophia

2/10 I dont like it sorry

Aimee Lola


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10
I like Lola but not Aimee.

Evelyn Willow


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10 Evelyn makes me think of a old lady sorry

Coco Grace


----------



## keepthefaithx

3

savannah rae


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Erin Annabelle


----------



## keepthefaithx

4 

alexandria sophia


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 too much of a mouthful

Ramona Skye


----------



## bluestarlight

very pretty, 8

Elora Rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

4 alot of "r" sounds.

liliana victoria


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10
mouthful

Lyla Scarlett


----------



## TaraxSophia

9/10 I really do like it!

Hallie Rae


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10
Like them separately.

Matilda Willow


----------



## Arlee

2/10 (Matilda is my dog's name so I like it but can't see it as a human name anymore lol and I'm tired of Willow as that seems to be a celebrity favourite)

*Isla Eden*


----------



## keepthefaithx

Pretty 
8

Adria danielle


----------



## keepthefaithx

Some ppl on here rate everything so low wowwww


----------



## Joeyzgirl

Brooklyn Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

Joeyzgirl said:


> Brooklyn Grace



6/10

Jayde Maggie


----------



## TaraxSophia

3/10
Really don't like Jayde sorry don't even like it when its spelt Jade, and Maggie just reminds me of that baby off the simpsons so i could never call a baby Maggie.. sorry :L

Molly Isla


----------



## keepthefaithx

cute names but not together

6

Sienna Katherine


----------



## Arlee

keepthefaithx said:


> cute names but not together
> 
> 6
> 
> Sienna Katherine

9/10

*Lacey Mae*


----------



## Joeyzgirl

8/10
Berklee Danielle
( like the college in California)


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10
Sorry Berklee is just not a name to me.

Violet Matilda


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 1/10
> Sorry Berklee is just not a name to me.
> 
> Violet Matilda

Seperately 10/10 for each name, 
Together 4/10, quite a mouthfull! 

Rosalie Sara


----------



## bonjo808

Rosalie - 10/10...sara 3/10

Allegra Rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

6/10

Maci Elizabeth


----------



## Arlee

keepthefaithx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Maci Elizabeth

10/10

*Jala*


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10 cute

Sophia Evie (My LO's name so go easy)


----------



## vicky_w

9/10 Love it!

Daisy Amelia?


----------



## TaraxSophia

10/10 i love love love it! daisy and maisy are adorable! And Amelia/Emelia :) 

Freya Beatrix


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 sorry just dont like

Mia Caroline


----------



## Leopard

6, not a huge fan of Mia.

Talora Marie


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Evie Danielle


----------



## SparklePop

5/10

Sophia


----------



## Arlee

[QUOTE
Layla :)[/QUOTE]

10/10

*Cedah* (see-dah)


----------



## keepthefaithx

not crazy bout it, but its kinda cute!

6

Victoria Isabelle


----------



## Arlee

Victoria Isabelle[/QUOTE]

Victoria (4/10 sorry, makes me think of V. Beckham. Just my lowly opinion, don't want to hurt anyone's feelings.)

Isabelle (10/10 Beautiful)

*Jandi*


----------



## westfall

4/10 
Imogen Victoria


----------



## TaraxSophia

Imogen - 0/10 i knew this girl when i was younger called imogen and was a right bitch, its scarred me for life sorry :shrug:
Victoria - 9/10 classy and beautiful!

Isla Darcey


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love them both seperate not crazy bout them together

i like Isla Katherine & Darcey Nicole 

:)

6/10

Ayla Madison


----------



## whiby

6/10 - not sure about Ayla but love Madison :)


----------



## whiby

Oops forgot to post:

Harriet Rae


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 dont like it at all sorry

Rae is cute tho-

Leah Skye


----------



## Cassie.

10/10, very pretty.

Isla Marie


----------



## Arlee

Cassie. said:


> 10/10, very pretty.
> 
> Isla Marie

8/10

*Eden Monique*


----------



## kitcatbaby

Love Eden!
Monique... not for me!

How about Phoebe Lyra
Dillan Leigh


----------



## Arlee

kitcatbaby said:


> Love Eden!
> Monique... not for me!
> How about Phoebe Lyra
> Dillan Leigh

That's alright. The names I put on here aren't particularly names that I like they're just names that I am curious what other people think about them.

Phoebe (6/10 sorry, only my opinion)
Lyra (7/10)
Dillon (1/10 sorry again, to me it's a boy name)
Leigh (9/10)

*Arianna Julietta*


----------



## kitcatbaby

Arlee said:


> kitcatbaby said:
> 
> 
> Love Eden!
> Monique... not for me!
> How about Phoebe Lyra
> Dillan Leigh
> 
> That's alright. The names I put on here aren't particularly names that I like they're just names that I am curious what other people think about them.
> 
> Phoebe (6/10 sorry, only my opinion)
> Lyra (7/10)
> Dillon (1/10 sorry again, to me it's a boy name)
> Leigh (9/10)
> 
> *Arianna Julietta*Click to expand...

:) thanks for the feedback :) 

LOVE arianna!


----------



## New_Wife

Amelia Ryann


----------



## EMSchick22

9/10-- Love it!!!

Morgan Reese


----------



## TaraxSophia

0/10 sorry to me they are boys names! HATE morgan aswell sorry.

Olive Hatty


----------



## Cassie.

2/10
There was this creepy old woman that used to live near us called Olive.
Not keen on Hatty either, sorry

Saisha Marie


----------



## LunaRose

5/10 - Marie seems too predictable.

Scarlett Amelie


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10
Both on my list of names.

Maia (Maya) Quinn


----------



## Arlee

Wishing_well said:


> 7/10
> Both on my list of names.
> 
> Maia (Maya) Quinn

9/10

Annabelle


----------



## OliviaRae

Arlee said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> Both on my list of names.
> 
> Maia (Maya) Quinn
> 
> 9/10
> 
> AnnabelleClick to expand...

8/10 Very sweet


Gwendolyn Sophia


----------



## New_Wife

7/10 Like the names, they just don't seem to flow together

Audrina Caroline


----------



## Arlee

New_Wife said:


> 7/10 Like the names, they just don't seem to flow together
> 
> Audrina Caroline

8/10

*Zale*


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10
Seems more of a boys name

Erin Violet


----------



## Arlee

Wishing_well said:


> 4/10
> Seems more of a boys name
> 
> Erin Violet

9/10

Vanda


----------



## Stormynights

5/10 

Gracelynn


----------



## Arlee

Stormynights said:


> 5/10
> 
> Gracelynn

9/10 Haven't heard that before, love it.

*Julie-Grace*


----------



## Stormynights

Arlee said:


> Stormynights said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Gracelynn
> 
> 9/10 Haven't heard that before, love it.
> 
> *Julie-Grace*Click to expand...

It's going to be my daughters name :cloud9:


----------



## lola

7/10 - love Grace!


Elodie Primrose


----------



## bonjo808

5/10

Annabella Holly


----------



## dt1234565

bonjo808 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Annabella Holly

5/10


Aleyna


----------



## pixydust

10/10

Elodie Sophia


----------



## Arlee

I love Primrose and Annabella!


----------



## Arlee

pixydust said:


> 10/10
> 
> Elodie Sophia

9/10

*Arleigh*


----------



## JadeyB

6/10 - not heard of it before.

Amelia Evie (first little girl's name). Have no idea what to call this baby if it's a little girl. Looking for inspiration.


----------



## Arlee

JadeyB said:


> 6/10 - not heard of it before.
> 
> Amelia Evie (first little girl's name). Have no idea what to call this baby if it's a little girl. Looking for inspiration.

 Luv it!

*Jacinta Analiese*


----------



## TaraxSophia

2/10 dont like it sorry, ive never ever heard the first one and it doesn't sound pretty when i say it (i could be saying it wrong)

Amalie Olivia


----------



## Arlee

TaraxSophia said:


> 2/10 dont like it sorry, ive never ever heard the first one and it doesn't sound pretty when i say it (i could be saying it wrong)
> 
> Amalie Olivia

Yeah, you are probably pronouncing it wrong, like 'Jack-inta'.


----------



## vicky_w

TaraxSophia said:


> 2/10 dont like it sorry, ive never ever heard the first one and it doesn't sound pretty when i say it (i could be saying it wrong)
> 
> Amalie Olivia

9/10 lovely!

Darcie Elizabeth?


----------



## Arlee

vicky_w said:


> TaraxSophia said:
> 
> 
> 2/10 dont like it sorry, ive never ever heard the first one and it doesn't sound pretty when i say it (i could be saying it wrong)
> 
> Amalie Olivia
> 
> 9/10 lovely!
> 
> Darcie Elizabeth?Click to expand...

9/10

*Analeigh Rose*


----------



## Tattybear2706

7/10

Ruby Elizabeth


----------



## Arlee

Tattybear2706 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Ruby Elizabeth

9/10

*Bethany*


----------



## lucyb

6/10 I prefer Beth..

Aurelie Eve


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10
Lovely - Both are on my short list!

Alba Violet


----------



## Arlee

Wishing_well said:


> 8/10
> Lovely - Both are on my short list!
> 
> Alba Violet

8/10

*Gypsy Rose*


----------



## arj

4/10 (I like the Rose just not the Gypsy)!

Saige Alice


----------



## Arlee

arj said:


> 4/10 (I like the Rose just not the Gypsy)!
> 
> Saige Alice

8/10 I love the name Alice.:cloud9:

*Seraphina Rose*


----------



## arj

Arlee said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> 4/10 (I like the Rose just not the Gypsy)!
> 
> Saige Alice
> 
> 8/10 I love the name Alice.:cloud9:
> 
> *Seraphina Rose*Click to expand...

Thanks! My name is Alice Rose:)


----------



## Mistylee

*Alaina Rose*​


----------



## JustLurking

4/10

Genevieve Lily


----------



## Leah_xx

4/9

Alexandria Faith


----------



## flower94

8/10

Skyla Mae


----------



## SLCMommy

7/10

Charlotte Ruby​


----------



## Arlee

SLCMommy said:


> 7/10
> 
> Charlotte Ruby​

10/10

*Rebecca Lee*


----------



## tinks80

7/10

Angelie Caitlyn


----------



## TaraxSophia

Arlee said:


> arj said:
> 
> 
> 4/10 (I like the Rose just not the Gypsy)!
> 
> Saige Alice
> 
> 8/10 I love the name Alice.:cloud9:
> 
> *Seraphina Rose*Click to expand...

LOVE LOVE LOVE Seraphina, nickname being Sephy! :) so cute!


----------



## emaleighsmum

Lilah-mae
Ciara-Leigh
Emaleigh

:flower:


----------



## Arlee

emaleighsmum said:


> Lilah-mae
> Ciara-Leigh
> Emaleigh
> 
> :flower:

9/10

*Jaida Renee'*


----------



## MummybearD

> *Jaida Renee'*


9/10

Tracy Patience


----------



## Arlee

MummybearD said:


> *Jaida Renee'*
> 
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Tracy PatienceClick to expand...

8/10

*Adalynne Belle*


----------



## SophL

Niamh Elizabeth (Irish name pronounced Neeve)


----------



## SophL

Sorry, new to this game... 6/10


----------



## hawalkden

8/10.

Matilida-Frances :)


----------



## jessiebella86

5/10 

Hollie Ava Louise

xx


----------



## Arlee

jessiebella86 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Hollie Ava Louise
> 
> xx

10/10

*Isolde Anais*


----------



## Cassie.

4/10. I may be pronouncing Isolde wrong though.

Shaya


----------



## Arlee

I always get low scores with my names because I try and be different. Maybe I'll just do what most other people do...

*Charlotte Ava Olivia Grace *(and any other top ten name you can fit in there)


----------



## Avalanche

6/10

I like Isolde though :)


Persephone Rose


----------



## Tomtum06

Persephone Rose[/QUOTE said:

> How do pronounce persephone?
> 3/10
> 
> Amelia


----------



## Cassie.

10/10, lovely

Shaya


----------



## tinks80

Cassie. said:


> 10/10, lovely
> 
> Shaya

8/10

angelie Caitlyn


----------



## bonjo808

8/10

Viana - (totally just made this up)..


----------



## CloverMouse

bonjo808 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Viana - (totally just made this up)..

7/10
Actually you didnt (though you may not have heard it before) :) 

Origin and Meaning of the Name Viana 

Gender:
Girl

Origin:
Latin

Meaning:
Alive

How about

Eloise Amelia


----------



## bonjo808

CloverMouse said:


> bonjo808 said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Viana - (totally just made this up)..
> 
> 7/10
> Actually you didnt (though you may not have heard it before) :)
> 
> Origin and Meaning of the Name Viana
> 
> Gender:
> Girl
> 
> Origin:
> Latin
> 
> Meaning:
> Alive
> 
> How about
> 
> Eloise AmeliaClick to expand...

Aww thank you...I was trying to find a meaning or orgin and got nothing! thanks


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

CloverMouse said:


> bonjo808 said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Viana - (totally just made this up)..
> 
> 7/10
> Actually you didnt (though you may not have heard it before) :)
> 
> Origin and Meaning of the Name Viana
> 
> Gender:
> Girl
> 
> Origin:
> Latin
> 
> Meaning:
> Alive
> 
> How about
> 
> Eloise AmeliaClick to expand...

4/10 nice names but not together

Charlotte Lou


----------



## Tomtum06

4/10

Eliza


----------



## Avalanche

Tomtum06 said:


> Persephone Rose[/QUOTE said:
> 
> How do pronounce persephone?
> 3/10
> 
> Amelia
> 
> per-sef-a-neeClick to expand...


----------



## TheNewMrs

Tomtum06 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Eliza


3/10

Jasmine Kate


----------



## TaraxSophia

3/10 kate is ok, hate jasmine.
sorry :)
Im really liking Valentina atm :thumbup:


----------



## Stacy1109

Peyton Olivia


----------



## dt1234565

Stacy1109 said:


> Peyton Olivia

8/10

Aliyna

Dolcey

Marcey

Layna


----------



## CeeDee

dt1234565 said:


> Stacy1109 said:
> 
> 
> Peyton Olivia
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Aliyna-1/10
> 
> Dolcey-1/10
> 
> Marcey-5/10
> 
> Layna1/10Click to expand...

Della


----------



## dt1234565

1 out of 10? Never in all my life!


----------



## stardust599

Macey Elizabeth


----------



## OliviaRae

stardust599 said:


> Macey Elizabeth

7/10

Gwendolyn


----------



## TaraxSophia

8/10 lovely
I'll try again Valentina


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Keziah


----------



## alexis_

6/10

Tara Grace


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Larissa


----------



## dt1234565

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 8/10
> 
> Larissa

6/10 not sure? X


Liv


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10 to short but I like it as a NN.

Clara


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

8/10

Kellie Marie


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

Mya Evangeline


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Coralie


----------



## TeenDaddy

2/10 sorry!

April Michelle


----------



## Nadialew

5/10

Kayla


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10

Eire (air-eh) Louise


----------



## dailensmummy

Cailen


----------



## dailensmummy

sorry TheNewMrs, 6/10


----------



## keepthefaithx

3/10

Aria Danielle


----------



## OliviaRae

7/10

Esme (Ez-may)


----------



## TeenDaddy

8/10 love it :)

Elsa Faye


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Evie


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Chelsea Leigh


----------



## TeenDaddy

6/10

Arianna Wynter


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10- Not keen on the spelling of winter.

Carly


----------



## OliviaRae

8/10 cute

Gwendolyn Fiona


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10 I like it

Athena


----------



## CeeDee

8/10

Darla


----------



## TeenDaddy

5/10 not my cup of tea

Evelynn Jade


----------



## dailensmummy

3/10 Dulcie may


----------



## TheNewMrs

3/10 I just don't like how it sounds....


Eireann Hope


----------



## Cassie.

7/10. Eireann is lovely.

Sophia Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

12/10!!! 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! 

Stooooooopid hubby says "Sophia" is too foreign for us Irish folk.... :wacko:


Éire (Air-ah) Faith :flower:


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, very pretty :)

The only person I've known called Sophia was Irish :) x

Romany Eloise


----------



## OliviaRae

3/10 sorry

Priscilla Jane


----------



## Anais

3/10

Norma Gertrude


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry 2

Liliana Victoria


----------



## CeeDee

10/10 very cute

Delphine


----------



## TeenDaddy

2/10 sorry it reminds me of the character Delphine Donkey from one of the Peppa Pig episodes :\

Phoebe Mae


----------



## smiler123

8/10 

Like Phoebe but not over keen on Mae.

Isla Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Cute name.

Seren.


----------



## dailensmummy

3/10 sorry

Seraphina Louise


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Its ok, I am not even doing names I always like (are we meant to?) I am just throwing out random names for you lol.

4/10 just because it reminds me of that barbie film


Rebekah Faye


----------



## dailensmummy

havent seen that film! lol 4/10

sophie aleczandra


----------



## tinkertailors

6

Mabel Collette


----------



## alexis_

7/10 

Luna 
Just the first name, cant think of a middle name.


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, reminds me too much of Luna Lovegood from Harry Potter :)

Kaitlin Elise


----------



## TeenDaddy

8/10 love both names just not sure about them together 

Kiara Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Keely


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, not keen, sorry.

Abigail Rae


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Josephine


----------



## miaplus2

2/10

sorry 

beatrice


----------



## dailensmummy

3/10
betty anne


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, I'm not keen on either name, sorry :(

Elizabeth Marie


----------



## snowangel187

5/10

Katelyn Eliza


----------



## Mrs_T

6/10 - I like Katelyn!

Can I cheat and put 2 names down...?

Eva May and Lily May


----------



## lyndsay49

7/10

Roxy Mae


----------



## CeeDee

7/10 cute!
Damaris


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Lilianna Nicole


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg looooveee

my daughter will be Liliana Victoria!

9/10!!

Sienna Katherine


----------



## OliviaRae

3/10 sorry

Isla Jane


----------



## EmmaBozner_x

This post really helped guys, have a few ideas now!!!  thanks xxxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

why are people saying sorry? I am just throwing out random names lol xx:flower:

Love Isla 7/10

Ruby Louise


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

Darcy Isabelle


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Ciara Leigh


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

ava kadence


----------



## CeeDee

3/10 I think Ava is over used. 

Juliet Kay


----------



## OliviaRae

Love Juliet, not sure if I like Kay with it
7/10

How about.....

Isla Jane


----------



## LunaRose

7/10 - Pretty!


Ella Sophia


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

nice names but not together. 5


Danielle


----------



## dt1234565

4/10 Very 80's to me x

Lyla


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Lydia


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

milana rosalie


----------



## Cassie.

6/10. Love Rosalie but not keen on Milana.

Ellidy Marie


----------



## xxchloexx

Ellidy is pretty havent heard it before 8/10

Kara ??


----------



## bonjo808

8/10

Viviana Lily...


----------



## keepthefaithx

VERY PRETTY 8!

Kya Rosalie


----------



## Kiki1993

keepthefaithx said:


> VERY PRETTY 8!
> 
> Kya Rosalie

8/10 I love the 2 names combined, never heard of it before :thumbup:

Abbie Grace Crawford (Grace being my current surname as a middle name and Crawford for his surname)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Melissa


----------



## keepthefaithx

4

Abriana Jane


----------



## SweetPea0903

7/10
Zoey Elizabeth

(I'm not pregnant yet, but this is what I want to name our little girl).


----------



## Dk1234

6/10

Emelia Rose


----------



## l.e.d.

8/10

Caelyn Everleigh


----------



## Arlee

l.e.d. said:


> 8/10
> 
> Caelyn Everleigh

20/10! LOVE it!!

Tyra Kai


----------



## RebeccaLO

7

Arya


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Mya


----------



## admiral765

9/10

Myla Eve


----------



## breakableduck

4/10

Caliana Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Georgia


----------



## makeupgirl

7/10

Tinsley Grace


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

5/10 - love Grace

Sienna Rose


----------



## RebeccaLO

6 
Not a fan of Sienna but like Rose

Nyah


----------



## WONGABUBBLES

8 - very pretty

Evie Violet


----------



## TaraxSophia

9/10 Love it, soph's middle name is evie :) delilah and emilia


----------



## leahsmama

8/10 
7/10

Leah Bella


----------



## keepthefaithx

love it 9!

Annabelle Victoria


----------



## CeeDee

8/10 Classic!

Elise Myelle


----------



## keepthefaithx

very very cute! 8!

Hannah Caroline


----------



## TeenDaddy

6/10

Amelia Katie


----------



## keepthefaithx

4

i have 2...lol

Anna Lily & Anna Victoria

:)


----------



## dt1234565

5/10 Anna is a bit dated for me.

Erys


----------



## Cassie.

Ooh lovely :) 9/10

Kara Marie


----------



## xxchloexx

10/10 im picking Kara for my LO so i loveeeee it :)

Ella-Rose.


----------



## OliviaRae

7/10 cute

Just came up wit this combo in my head today....

Kora Ruth


----------



## Cassie.

10/10.
Love Kora and Ruth is lovely too :) x

Ellidy Rae


----------



## youngmummy94

6/10

Elouera Rose

E-lou-ra


----------



## OliviaRae

4/10 I like Rose.


Jane Ivy....or maybe Ivy Jane? 

Hmm


----------



## Mickey1994

8/10 (for both)

Jade Louise


----------



## bonjo808

OliviaRae said:


> 4/10 I like Rose.
> 
> 
> Jane Ivy....or maybe Ivy Jane?
> 
> Hmm

I think Ivy is going to become very popular because of Beyonce's new baby...but maybe just in the States??


----------



## OliviaRae

bonjo808 said:


> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> 4/10 I like Rose.
> 
> 
> Jane Ivy....or maybe Ivy Jane?
> 
> Hmm
> 
> I think Ivy is going to become very popular because of Beyonce's new baby...but maybe just in the States??Click to expand...

I agree! I actually fell in love with the name a few years ago watching a lifetime movie LOL there was a girl on there named Ivy. But yes, I agree :wacko:


----------



## Lil_Apple

Thea Rose :cloud9:


----------



## Noodle1986

Lil_Apple said:


> Thea Rose :cloud9:




Poppy:flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

Victoria Annabelle

or Annabelle Victoria


----------



## Noodle1986

Lil_Apple said:


> Thea Rose :cloud9:

7/10



poppy:flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

u said this one already lol

5

Ariana Lily


----------



## AngelEyes999

9 out of 10, beautiful, similar to my fave..

Alaina Jane

xx


----------



## hawalkden

6.. 

Beau Ella


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, I don't like Beau as a first name

Liliana Faith


----------



## keepthefaithx

This was my choice for a while lol 9

Sophia anne rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

Anna Victoria

(be nice its my fave lol)


----------



## Maviyildiz

keepthefaithx said:


> Anna Victoria
> 
> (be nice its my fave lol)


8/10! (I mean it, I like it alot, I am not just being nice!)

Hmm...right now I like

Tirzah


----------



## keepthefaithx

3 sorry!

Anna Caroline


----------



## hawalkden

4 :\...

scarlett May


----------



## Cassie.

6/10. I like Anna, but not Caroline.

Evie Danielle


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like Evie as a nick name!

Evelyn Danielle would be cute!

7

Deliliah Rae


----------



## KittyVentura

8

Amelia Noelle


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like Amelia as its my nieces name but it can be a bit of a mouthful at times.

Its pretty though 7/10

Pearl


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

Blake Elizabeth


----------



## Leopard

I don't like Blake for a girl 3/10

Malisse


----------



## xSarahM

8/10
- I've never heard it before, but its beautiful.


Elspeth.


----------



## Leopard

It's unique, I'll give it that, 7/10

Saige


----------



## Annie L

8/10

Gianna Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Felicity.


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10

Isobelle Faith


----------



## SugarBeth

8/10

Charlotte Eleanore


----------



## TheNewMrs

7/10

Shirley Sophia


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

5/10

McKelty Bay


----------



## LunaRose

0/10 - It doesn't sound like a name at all .. Sorry!

Poppy Amelia


----------



## LvMyHsbnd

That's okay! I heard it on a favorite TV show & it has grown on me due to loving the character :)!

6/10

Lyric Jayde


----------



## pleaseMum

5/10

Ceileigh Michelle
(kaylee)

:flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Georgina


----------



## TheNewMrs

Maisey Faith


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Liliana Kate


----------



## Broody85

4/10

Phoebe Mae


----------



## Leopard

6/10

Danielle Leigh


----------



## Arlee

9/10

*Antoinette*


----------



## dreamqueen

5/10

Katey Angel


----------



## Quackquack99

5/10

Summer Lara


----------



## pleaseMum

5/10

Mikayla April


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Macey Louise


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Poppy Amelie


----------



## Sara22

8/10

Ellyse clare


----------



## JcRose18

6/10

Bae Nicole Rose


----------



## letia659

7/10

not to sure about Bae but I like Nicole and Rose and they all sound nice together 

Im still deciding on our girl name so here it is 

Elsie Brooke


----------



## OliviaRae

8/10 adorable!

Esme Lou

Ironically, my grandparent's middle names are both "Lou" and so I'm trying out different combos on how to use it....


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 I like in fact love Esme but not too keen on Lou


Arabella Lily/ Annabella Lily


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

6/10

Indie violet


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

6/10

Indie violet


----------



## dreamqueen

7/10
Lucy Jazmin


----------



## Arlee

dreamqueen said:


> 7/10
> Lucy Jazmin

9/10

Tyra Kai


----------



## dreamqueen

8/10

Annalise kaitlynn


----------



## Arlee

dreamqueen said:


> 8/10
> 
> Annalise kaitlynn

10/10 Love it.

I've always loved the name *Aaliyah* (not sure about middle name, there are lots that could go with it)


----------



## dreamqueen

9/10
that really is a beautiful name! 

Amira


----------



## Leopard

9.5/10 nearly one of my favourite names :)

Siobhan River (shee-von)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10 sounds a bit dated

Leonie


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10

Faith Isobelle


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Quinn Violet


----------



## bubble pop

6/10

Just came across this name but I'm not entirely sure how it would be pronounced .....

Sholeh

X


----------



## kitcatbaby

If its like show-leh then 4/10 its a little odd! 
How about Phoebe Lyra?


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10
I like Lyra but not Phoebe

Alba Skye


----------



## keepthefaithx

5 for skye! alba dont like sorry!

Anna Victoria


----------



## Avalanche

Wishing_well said:


> 6/10
> I like Lyra but not Phoebe
> 
> Alba Skye

Just wanted to say I love this. :) Very unique and pretty.


----------



## misshopefull

keepthefaithx said:


> 5 for skye! alba dont like sorry!
> 
> Anna Victoria

5/10

Ruby Grace


----------



## Leopard

Ruby is fairly old school (I also do not like gem names) 2/10

Sunday Rose


----------



## Cassie.

Sunday and Rose are pretty individually. And they'd each get 8/10

But together they get 2/10.. sounds a bit too much like Sunday Roast to me and it's what my mum calls the Sunday dinner ><


----------



## Leopard

It's a celeb name, I hate it lol


----------



## LunaRose

Poppy Sienna


----------



## Arlee

LunaRose said:


> Poppy Sienna

10/10

*Zara*


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Maia (Maya) Violet


----------



## Arlee

Wishing_well said:


> 5/10
> 
> Maia (Maya) Violet

9/10

*Mieke* (Pronounced 'Mee-ka')


----------



## Leopard

3/10 too much like the singer.

Mayleigh Grace


----------



## Arlee

Leopard said:


> 3/10 too much like the singer.
> 
> Mayleigh Grace

9/10

*Michaela*


----------



## xxxjessxxx

3/10 - Sorry! I've never really liked the name.. i find it slightly masculine :s


Tatum (pronounced tay-tum)


----------



## Arlee

xxxjessxxx said:


> 3/10 - Sorry! I've never really liked the name.. i find it slightly masculine :s
> 
> 
> Tatum (pronounced tay-tum)

*Eve*


----------



## 10.11.12

Arlee said:


> xxxjessxxx said:
> 
> 
> 3/10 - Sorry! I've never really liked the name.. i find it slightly masculine :s
> 
> 
> Tatum (pronounced tay-tum)
> 
> *Eve*Click to expand...

7/10 

It's getting to be extremely popular. 

Thalia


----------



## Arlee

7/10 

It's getting to be extremely popular. 

Thalia

2/10

*Lily*


----------



## Leopard

I've never really liked it so 5/10

Maddison


----------



## Arlee

Leopard said:


> I've never really liked it so 5/10
> 
> Maddison

5/10

*Sophia Rose*


----------



## CeeDee

4/10 Very pretty name, but it's no.2 on the most popular baby name in the US.

Vivienne


----------



## LoolaBear

Vivienne - 4/10 - a well known character from a soap opera here in the uk (Viv) so im not too keen, if i didint think of her everytime i heard/saw it i would rate it higher.

Violet Quinn


----------



## soontobe3

7/10 

Eliza


----------



## fernie3

7/10

Aubrianna marie


----------



## Wishing_well

LoolaBear said:


> Vivienne - 4/10 - a well known character from a soap opera here in the uk (Viv) so im not too keen, if i didint think of her everytime i heard/saw it i would rate it higher.
> 
> Violet Quinn

This is the name we've chosen for our daughter, just the other way around :thumbup:


----------



## RebeccaLO

fernie3 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Aubrianna marie

6, not keen on first name 

Anahera


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10
Don't really know how to pronounce it, sorry.

Mila Willow


----------



## bubble pop

8/10

Love Mila! Flows nicely with Willow too. 

Emeliana Rose
Or 
Ameliana Eve

(am I allowed 2 names in one post ;) )
X


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10

Love Emeliana/Ameliana!
Not too keen on Rose or Eve though.

Bella Noelle


----------



## Cassie.

6/10. I like both names individually, I love Noelle especially. But I'm not sure them go together.

Maria Faith


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10
Not really my taste, but not bad names.

Amelie Quinn


----------



## Cassie.

9/10 :)

Asha Faye


----------



## keepthefaithx

3

anna caroline


----------



## fernie3

5/10 

Penelope charlotte


----------



## SugarBeth

9/10 - love both names!

Juliet Willow


----------



## heavenly

7/10


Lara Melody


----------



## Arlee

heavenly said:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> Lara Melody

Nice, I like it.

*Aleisha Skye*


----------



## mummy2bm

9/10 - Aleisha Skye

Layla Rae Dyan


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

Zoey Katherine


----------



## Laura246

4
Amelia vivienne grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

Laura246 said:


> 4
> Amelia vivienne grace

5/10
Bit of a mouthful for me. Sorry! 

Faith Shirley


----------



## keepthefaithx

8

anna olivia


----------



## stellababy

7
Sofia Nicole


----------



## ChezzaHill

6/10
Love sofia though

Mollie Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10, 
Sorry my Brother has a dog called Mollie. I couldn't help but see the dogs face when I read that!! :blush:

Charlee Faith


----------



## letia659

7/10 love charlee but not the spelling faith is ok it would be alot better name if I didnt think of Faith Hill when I hear it and I dont like her! 

our baby girls name :)

Sophie Brooke


----------



## fernie3

8/10 love Sophie because its my name!:happydance:

Bella Eve


----------



## keepthefaithx

8 so cute!

Bianca Rose


----------



## youngmummy94

Love it!8/10

Sofia May


----------



## LoolaBear

i prefer Sophia but still pretty 8/10

Seraphin Lily


----------



## Arlee

LoolaBear said:


> i prefer Sophia but still pretty 8/10
> 
> Seraphin Lily

I love it! Except I would probably spell it Seraphine Lily or Seraphina Lily.

*Halo* (I love this)


----------



## songinmyheart

Arlee said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> i prefer Sophia but still pretty 8/10
> 
> Seraphin Lily
> 
> I love it! Except I would probably spell it Seraphine Lily or Seraphina Lily.
> 
> *Halo* (I love this)Click to expand...

9/10--Halo
Beautiful!

Karalynn Don


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sorry 3

alexandria paige


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Evangeline


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

calista jean


----------



## Jac.

3 sorry

Amelia Mae or Amelia Rain

Also Arlee - You have the cutest baby ever!


----------



## Cassie.

Amelia Mae- 6/10
Amelia Rain- 9/10 :)

Kaitlin Lily


----------



## keepthefaithx

7 but i like katelyn spelling bettterrr

Ok so twin names lol
Anna victoria and daniella nicole


----------



## Cassie.

Anna Victoria- 8/10
Daniella Nicole- 4/10, I prefer Danielle and not a big fan of Nicole.

Ffion Elise


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cassie. said:


> Anna Victoria- 8/10
> Daniella Nicole- 4/10, I prefer Danielle and not a big fan of Nicole.
> 
> Ffion Elise

ELISE IS PRETTY I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO PRONOUNCE THE FIRST NAME!

4/10

Kaia Skye


----------



## Cassie.

keepthefaithx said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> Anna Victoria- 8/10
> Daniella Nicole- 4/10, I prefer Danielle and not a big fan of Nicole.
> 
> Ffion Elise
> 
> ELISE IS PRETTY I HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO PRONOUNCE THE FIRST NAME!
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Kaia SkyeClick to expand...

It's pronounced like Fee-on. It's a popular Welsh name :)

8/10 for Kaia Skye :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

O0o0 kk cassie!!

Arabella katherine


----------



## Mummy2B21

5/10

Rubie-Rae


----------



## TaraxSophia

So cute! I love the spelling! 10/10
Esmee Grace


----------



## Mummy2B21

10/10 Love Esme and that goes so well with Grace.

Cora Jayne


----------



## Bananafinder

6/10

Dylin Elizabeth


----------



## Leopard

3/10 sounds like a boys name

Chenoa Rain


----------



## Jac.

3/10 Chenoa sounds like some sort of grain or bean. 

Eliana Mae


----------



## RebeccaLO

9/10

Not keen on Mae but otherwise lovely. 

Anabel Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

7/10. 

Atlanta Lily


----------



## girlygirl:)

2/10 sorry really don't like Atlanta, but love Lily though.

Amelie Noelle.


----------



## xxxjessxxx

Love Amelie Noelle - 10/10 :D


Enolah Renae


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 
Maya Rosalie


----------



## Avalanche

6/10 love Rosalie...prefer it as Rosalie Maya :)

Hermione Calliope

pronunciation of Calliope here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59dzxwkby2I


----------



## Jac.

2/10 is Hermione pronounced Her-me-own?

Emmika Rain


----------



## Avalanche

It's Her-my-o-nee :)


----------



## Bananafinder

Hermione 0/10 sorry

Tatum Elizabeth


----------



## Jac.

2/10. Tatum reminds me of Channing Tatum or potato. 

Emmika Rain


----------



## Aussiemum81

4/10

Emily Jane


----------



## Arlee

Aussiemum81 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Emily Jane

Pretty and classic!

*Meredith Jane*


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

ryanne isabelle


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Eloisa Kate


----------



## Vonnie18

8/10

Leanne Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

4/10
not keen on Leanne.

Jessica Niamh (Neeve)


----------



## Annie77

9/10 - both lovely names

(My only issue is that Niamh is too nice to be a middle name - maybe pick a plainer one and keep Niamh for your next!)

Ailish Jane


----------



## bonjo808

4/10

Victoria Lynn or Victoria Eve


----------



## Cassie.

Victoria Lynn- 6/10
Victoria Eve- 8/10

Aisling Holly (pronounced Ash-ling)


----------



## Aussiemum81

Chelsea Lee


----------



## kitcatbaby

I love lee for a girls middle name but spelled Leigh :) I'm not sure about chelsea though so 5/10th.

How about Rayna Leigh?


----------



## Carrie&Char

Charlee Faith[/QUOTE]

5/10 know a girl called 'Charlee' and she drives me bonkers !!!!

Lyra Jean 

(this s the name of our next angel)


----------



## keepthefaithx

8! SO CUTE

Anna Sophia


----------



## Carrie&Char

8/10 Love the name you could have it both ways 

Lacey Jayne 

(My little devils name)


----------



## Jac.

6/10 I like how you spell Jayne, not a fan of Lacey though. PS. She's ADORABLE!

Olivia Grace or Amelia Grace


----------



## perfectno3

TLM2011 said:


> 8
> 
> Clara Joy




Jac. said:


> 6/10 I like how you spell Jayne, not a fan of Lacey though. PS. She's ADORABLE!
> 
> Olivia Grace or Amelia Grace

i love both..so 8/10

Courtney Ann Mae


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

caroline rae


----------



## Carrie&Char

5/10 love rae but not caroline sorry 

ellie may


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like ellie as a nick name not really full name--

5

jayne christine


----------



## TeirrahBea

6/10 i love jayne, but not a huge fan of christine.

if i have a girl my first will prob be called:

Anoushka Thea


----------



## hollylooyah

ChezzaHill said:


> 6/10
> Love sofia though
> 
> Mollie Grace




TheNewMrs said:


> 2/10,
> Sorry my Brother has a dog called Mollie. I couldn't help but see the dogs face when I read that!! :blush:
> 
> Charlee Faith

I had a dog named Molly as well. It doesn't bother me a bit! I love the name Mollie Grace. I think it's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## hollylooyah

TeirrahBea said:


> 6/10 i love jayne, but not a huge fan of christine.
> 
> if i have a girl my first will prob be called:
> 
> Anoushka Thea


4/10

Lily Jean


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Saskia Lynn


----------



## OliviaRae

7/10 interesting, never heard it before



Isla Jane


----------



## Carrie&Char

OliviaRae said:


> 7/10 interesting, never heard it before
> 
> 
> 
> Isla Jane

9/10 like it a lot 

leigh kayla


----------



## emmylou92

6/10
I like Leigh, but nt Kayla.

Keira scarlett.


----------



## LoolaBear

emmylou92 said:


> 6/10
> I like Leigh, but nt Kayla.
> 
> Keira scarlett.

9/10 very pretty

Annabeth Esmee


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Adalyn Marie


----------



## LittlePeanut

8/10

Carsen Grace


----------



## Jac.

Cassie. said:


> 9/10
> 
> Adalyn Marie

9/10 - Adalyn is beautiful, Marie goes well with it!

Sadie Storm


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 only because of name association (i went to college with a complete cow called sadie)
Josephine renae


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Eloisa May


----------



## perfectno3

6/10

Alexia Grace


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10

Annabella esmee


----------



## pleaseMum

6/10

Ceileigh(kaylee) Michelle


----------



## cassarita

pleaseMum said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ceileigh(kaylee) Michelle

5/10

Camryn Rae


----------



## LoolaBear

Love the name camryn 8/10

Omnee celeste


----------



## gemsar

Willow :O)


----------



## Arlee

gemsar said:


> Willow :O)

Pretty.

*Liezil Maxine*


----------



## Leopard

5/10 not so much the first part :/

Tiffany Jade


----------



## LoolaBear

Leopard said:


> 5/10 not so much the first part :/
> 
> Tiffany Jade

Quite a chavvy name in my area 4/10

Omnee celeste


----------



## Leopard

3/10 reminds me of a bus...
Sharnee Rain


----------



## LoolaBear

Leopard said:


> 3/10 reminds me of a bus...
> Sharnee Rain

Lol that's funny :)
7/10 love rain but not too sure about sharnee

Bella esmee


----------



## Leopard

2/10 why don't we just call her renesmee and be done with it? :haha:

Maycee May (gag -sorry-)


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 sounds nice but something makes me think 'but it could sound nicer' lol

Ava juliette


----------



## Arlee

LoolaBear said:


> 5/10 sounds nice but something makes me think 'but it could sound nicer' lol
> 
> Ava juliette

Love it.

*Analyn Jade*


----------



## Leopard

10/10 One of my bestfriends lost her daughter named Ava 15 days after my daughter born :cry:

Danielle Chelsea


----------



## Leopard

Arlee said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 5/10 sounds nice but something makes me think 'but it could sound nicer' lol
> 
> Ava juliette
> 
> Love it.
> 
> *Analyn Jade*Click to expand...

Ah sheet, missed this one.
7/10 I really like it :)
Danielle Chelsea


----------



## perfectno3

6/10 i love danielle but cant stand chelsea

Amelie Grace


----------



## Kasal

8/10 Lovely timeless name, would have rated it higher but grace is just so common!

Aurora Skye


----------



## Leopard

LOL aurora skye? I saw what you did there 7/10 because I love aurora.

Solstice Keireva


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Jessica Elise


----------



## Leopard

3/10 As much as I like the name Jessica, that just doesn't go well. 

Bellamarie Jane


----------



## Carrie&Char

Leopard said:


> 3/10 As much as I like the name Jessica, that just doesn't go well.
> 
> Bellamarie Jane

2/10 sorry dont like :cry:

Bella Rose


----------



## TTCBean

6/10 I am not a fan of Bella, but I love Rose!

Emily Lois


----------



## OliviaRae

9/10 love it

Esme Ruth


----------



## TTCBean

8/10 Very nice!

Karla Bernice


----------



## Carrie&Char

TTCBean said:


> 8/10 Very nice!
> 
> Karla Bernice

5/10 Love bernice actually thinks its quite cool not to keen or karla

Tabitha Leigh


----------



## MamaHix1409

Carrie&Char said:


> TTCBean said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 Very nice!
> 
> Karla Bernice
> 
> 5/10 Love bernice actually thinks its quite cool not to keen or karla
> 
> Tabitha LeighClick to expand...


5/10


Jasmine-Hazel :flower:


----------



## Jac.

I just have to say that any name from Twilight shouldn't be considered.


----------



## MamaHix1409

who is Jasmine-Hazel in Twilight (Having never read any and only suffered the 1st one once i dont know these things)


----------



## Jac.

emmipez1989 said:


> who is Jasmine-Hazel in Twilight (Having never read any and only suffered the 1st one once i dont know these things)

Sorry, not you. Jasmine is a nice name, not sure about how it goes with Hazel.

7/10 

I was referring to all the Bella's and Esme's etc.


----------



## MamaHix1409

ahh thats ok then! lol in that case i will get back on with the thread and not think im going insane (I have friends who babble incoherent balls about twilight 24/7 and thought it was weird i hadnt picked up on my ((wanted)) daughters name!)

Bella/Esme -- 0/10


ermm

Geniveve.


----------



## Jac.

I like Geniveve. 8/10

Lila (Not even sure if I like Lila! hah!)


----------



## sparkle2011

9/10- really pretty, Clover is different but not too 'out there' if you know what I mean.

Anaya


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Mhari Jane


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10 love that!

Emelia Rose


----------



## TTCBean

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 9/10 love that!
> 
> Emelia Rose

10/10 LOVE IT!

Annika-Jo


----------



## mummyat18

TTCBean said:


> 10/10 LOVE IT!
> 
> Annika-Jo

Loveeee the name Annika ( Im dutch and thats s dutch name ) 
9/10

Elsie Katarina


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 very pretty

Bella (oh sorry can't have that ad its from twilight, shame ad I've liked the name since I was 7!)
Esmee (another name I've like for years but can't put cos oh yeah people will think I've only put it cos of twilight!)
So that's also Alice and rosalie out the window! Dang seems I'm so small minded I can only think of twilight names! Perhaps some people think twilight created the names?

Elicia Lily


----------



## jogami

8/10 really like the different spelling!

Nicia (Knee-see-ya) Noelle


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Madison Olivia


----------



## Leopard

5/10

Teleisha Carry


----------



## mummyat18

Leopard said:


> 5/10
> 
> Teleisha Carry

Not a fan of the name but really like the 'leisha' 5/10

Maci Lynn


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cuteeee!! 7

anna elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Katelyn May


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

anna cassidy


----------



## mummyat18

keepthefaithx said:


> 6
> 
> anna cassidy

LOL that would be my name if i got married to my FOB  10/10?! 

Alita Marie


----------



## keepthefaithx

Very pretty 8

siena may


----------



## keepthefaithx

Anna do u like ur name? 

Its def my favorite if i have a baby girl :)


----------



## mummyat18

keepthefaithx said:


> Anna do u like ur name?
> 
> Its def my favorite if i have a baby girl :)

To be honest i love my name. its not complicated and its not insanely common but not unknown. Many people think its very classic and Anna means grace or gracious. :) Also Anna is a biblical name if you follow the Bible.


----------



## bonjo808

Elliana Ivy


----------



## mummyat18

bonjo808 said:


> Elliana Ivy

love the first part not a fan on ivy

jannika (yan-i-ka) marie


----------



## TTCBean

mummyat18 said:


> bonjo808 said:
> 
> 
> Elliana Ivy
> 
> love the first part not a fan on ivy
> 
> jannika (yan-i-ka) marieClick to expand...

8/10

I love Jannika, but not so much the Marie part!

Ivy Lynne


----------



## Jac.

Not a fan of Ivy or Lynne so 1/10

Lillie Mae


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10
Very pretty

Romy - Jane


----------



## mummyat18

KiansMummy said:


> 9/10
> Very pretty
> 
> Romy - Jane

heyy how do you pronounce kian :) how i think its pronouned it sounds like a very nice name. 
Not a fan of romy tho. but i love jane
5/10


----------



## Cassie.

Olivia Renee


----------



## Arlee

Cassie. said:


> Olivia Renee

Cute.

*Mirabelle* (I have a guinea pig called this lol)


----------



## Carrie&Char

Arlee said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> Olivia Renee
> 
> Cute.
> 
> *Mirabelle* (I have a guinea pig called this lol)Click to expand...

Your little girl is well cute

Love mirabella 9/10

Faith


----------



## gemleedsmum2b

8/10

Ivy rose


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Willow


----------



## pollywolly123

8/10

Rose


----------



## mummyat18

Love rose 9/10 

Possibly my childs name:
Evelyn Jayne Cassidy


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Kennedy


----------



## Feb4th2011

4/10

olive winter _____


----------



## Cassie.

5/10. Not a fan of Olive, there used to be a creepy old lady that lived near me as a child called Olive. I like Winter though.

Peyton Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10 
I really dislike Payton. Sorry! 
I love Grace though

Taylor Faith


----------



## Mrs O Xx

TheNewMrs said:


> 2/10
> I really dislike Payton. Sorry!
> I love Grace though
> 
> Taylor Faith

6/10

Maisie grace


----------



## Arlee

Mrs O Xx said:


> TheNewMrs said:
> 
> 
> 2/10
> I really dislike Payton. Sorry!
> I love Grace though
> 
> Taylor Faith
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Maisie graceClick to expand...

9/10

Malia Joy


----------



## fairy1984

4/10 sorry

Emily Ava


----------



## Feb4th2011

3/10

Eloise Lynn


----------



## perfectno3

Name connections sorry! Lynn is my ex mil name:-(
So 4/10


Amelie Skye


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty

Bella Love

(bella being the Italian for beautiful so the name means BEAUTIFUL LOVE - so pretty :cloud9: )


----------



## Feb4th2011

6/10- I really like the middle name "love" very cute!!

Piper maeg


----------



## perfectno3

Not heard Piper since watching Charmed! love that name.
not sure about how to pronounce Maeg?
so 7/10

Tabitha Catherine


----------



## rebekah1g

2/10 sorry, I hate that name Tabitha!

Katie Elizabeth


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10 too plain for my liking

Aurora Eden


----------



## Bananafinder

7/10

Maizey Elizabeth


----------



## keepthefaithx

maizey i dont like, like elizabeth!
4

siena katherine


----------



## TaraxSophia

Very cute! 8/10
Its a bit weird but i think its cute, Fox :)


----------



## OliveLove

0/10 sorrry!! :flower:

Oria Noelle

Pronounced: ao-RYaa


----------



## Feb4th2011

1/10

Mikayla Tillie


----------



## TheNewMrs

7-10 but I prefer it spelled the good-ole-Irish-way Michaela

:flower:

Yinley Faith


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Ainsley Noelle


----------



## perfectno3

Ainsley sounds too masculine to me:-( sorry xx
4/10

Bailee Marie


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Leilah-Mai


----------



## UmmIsmaeel9

8/10 lovely combination!

Aleezah


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Evanee


----------



## perfectno3

3/10

Nevaeh Jade


----------



## Kasal

urgh hate the whole "heaven spelt backwards thing" sorry!!
3/10

Brooke Taylor


----------



## Feb4th2011

7\10

Autumn Sage


----------



## Squiggy

10/10

Catina Blake


----------



## OliveLove

4/10

Avalie-Rose

Edit: 4/10 for Autumn
6/10 for Catina


----------



## KittyVentura

7 foR Avalie-Rose

Amelia Rose? lol xx


----------



## Jayneypops

8/10

Ruby Rose
OR 
Sophia Lily

Sorry I cant decide between the 2!


----------



## Cassie.

Ruby Rose- 4/10, not keen on two names with the same letter.
Sophia Lily- 8/10

Carmen Alexandria


----------



## Droplette

5-I like the names in the opposite order :)

Tatiana Svetlana


----------



## gemsar

Sage reminds me of stuffing.. an Autumn style stuffing ;O)


----------



## Cassie.

4/10 for Tatiana Svetlana, too much 'ana' for me

Ainsley Katrina


----------



## Squiggy

7/10

Phoebe Kate


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Amy Lai


----------



## Feb4th2011

5/10

Love the name Amy:)

Andrea


----------



## MamaHix1409

6/10 

Lily Anne


----------



## Cassie.

6/10, although I'd prefer Lilian

Shannon May


----------



## TheNewMrs

8/10 for Shannon
-a million for May. Every second kid I know has "may" lately. Sorry! 

Anastacia Faith


----------



## Cassie.

Oh, lovely 9/10

Aliyah Jo


----------



## Leopard

2/10 yelch.

Matilda Jane.


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Sophia Faye


----------



## LillyLee

9/10 I love both of those names!

Alexandra Nicole


----------



## 10.11.12

6/10 

Lennon Faith (Leni)


----------



## leahsmama

6/10

Leah Bella


----------



## Arlee

Nice.

*Aliyah Juliette*


----------



## Droplette

7/10

Clara June


----------



## Cassie.

6/10. Not too keen on either name individually but they sound pretty together.

Paisley Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 
beautiful :)

Gabriella Eve


----------



## Kiki1993

xx Emily xx said:


> 9/10
> beautiful :)
> 
> Gabriella Eve

Love the name gabriella and goes nice with Eve :) 8-10

Lacie Ann Crawford

I just thought of it, not sure if OH will like it though but Ann I'm not fond of that name but its OH mums name and i think it goes with Lacie? Be brutalllly honest xx


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Sophie Annabelle


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10 a bit too common these dys. 

Amberleigh Jade


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 

Evelyn Elizabeth


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Ione Jade


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Alicia Esme


----------



## Feb4th2011

0/10 Sorry!

Julia Raine


----------



## Leopard

1/10

Belinda


----------



## Cassie.

1/10, sorry 

Ailsa Rae


----------



## Leopard

3/10

Anne Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Avalyn (Ava) Louise


----------



## Leopard

10/10 :cry:

Amanda Diore


----------



## perfectno3

5/10 i think amanda is a little dated? sorry... xx

Danielle Skye


----------



## Leopard

6/10 because Danielle is my sister but I don't REALLY like Skye.

Casey Chanel


----------



## Feb4th2011

0/10

Nora Mae


----------



## Cassie.

10/10, beautiful name!

Elia Rae


----------



## Leopard

2/10 just don't like it

Carmen Louise


----------



## Jayneypops

4/10

Eliza Rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

5 love rose not so much eliza

Brynlie Kate


----------



## Feb4th2011

Cassie. said:


> 10/10, beautiful name!
> 
> Elia Rae

How do u pronounce Elia?


----------



## keepthefaithx

E-leah.

Aliannah May


----------



## Jayneypops

8/10

Anabelle Sophia-Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 (not keen on anabelle, but LOVE Sophia-Rose)

Gabriella Rose


----------



## Kahlan83

8.5

Angelica


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, sorry, I've never been a fan.

Jasmine Amelia


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10

Kayleigh Joy


----------



## Droplette

5/10
Love Joy, not so much Kayleigh

Anya Genevieve


----------



## Feb4th2011

7/10 lovely name!

Adelle Joy


----------



## Leopard

0/10 me and the name Adelle have a long running feud.

Stacey Simone


----------



## Feb4th2011

lol soon as I posted I thought of this singer and thought o man the UK girls are gonna love that one :dohh:

5/10 Love Simone!

Natasha Payton


----------



## holden_babez

7/10

I dont mind the name Natasha and Payton i LOVE. it is my god-daughters name and she died of SIDS 6 yrs ago..

Chelsea Rose (DD name)


----------



## Kiki1993

holden_babez said:


> 7/10
> 
> I dont mind the name Natasha and Payton i LOVE. it is my god-daughters name and she died of SIDS 6 yrs ago..
> 
> Chelsea Rose (DD name)

6/10 love the name Rose but have a feud with a girl named Chelsea :haha: Sorry!

Callie Chevonne Crawford (Chevonne is my sisters name)


----------



## Feb4th2011

6/10 I really like Callie I think Chevonne is a little too different for me. :flow:

Hollie Anne


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10
Sandie Jane


----------



## Feb4th2011

8\10 -» I'm a sandra myself:)

Stella


----------



## Cassie.

0/10, sorry :( It makes me think of Stella Artois and I know someone with a Staffie called Stella.

Lilith Ruby


----------



## perfectno3

5/10. I don't like Lilith, sorry!

Darcy Nicole


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOVE IT 8!

Anna Mia Rose


----------



## Cassie.

6/10, a bit long for me, I like Anna Mia or Anna Rose though

Rowanna


----------



## halo521

2/10 Sorry!

Logan Noelle


----------



## Avalanche

Logan is a boy's name?

Noelle is lovely though

5/10


----------



## xx Emily xx

Pippa Rose


----------



## Arlee

xx Emily xx said:


> Pippa Rose

9/10
nice.

*Bryn Elise*


----------



## Cassie.

Ooh, lovely. 9.10

Ashna May


----------



## keepthefaithx

4 points for may, dont like first name...

Deanne Victoria


----------



## Leopard

2/10 just a pity vote; I don't like either.

Shanoa Constance.


----------



## keepthefaithx

just a pity? lol okay then....

sorry i agree w that name lol same score 2

Adriana Katherine


----------



## Leopard

I agree, I'm just running out of names lol!

Adriana drives me up the wall, Katherine I don't mind so 4/10

Sapphira Denel


----------



## Feb4th2011

Leopard said:


> I agree, I'm just running out of names lol!
> 
> Adriana drives me up the wall, Katherine I don't mind so 4/10
> 
> Sapphira Denel

5/10

Quinn Irelynn


----------



## keepthefaithx

5 QUINN IS CUTE!

Kya Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10

I like Elizabeth, but not keen on Kya

Evelyn Orlaith (Orla)


----------



## Cassie.

10/10, beautiful :) I love both names.

Eloisa Jane


----------



## kitcatbaby

Cute! 8/10 
Tegan Seren


----------



## Leopard

4/10 I like Seren, not too fond of Tegan, it's over popular now.

Xavier Kelsey


----------



## keepthefaithx

1 sorry!

isnt that a boys name??!

Hannah Caroline


your baby as the CUTEST smile omg!!!!


----------



## MommyDream

5/10

Abigail Lilly


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Elena


----------



## kitcatbaby

Is that pronounced eh-lay-nah? If so 9/10 really nice!!

Nina Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Louisa Mae


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

Anna Sophia


----------



## xx Emily xx

10 :)

Scarlett Rose


----------



## Leopard

6/10

Chloe Janice.


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

Aria Susanne


----------



## Cassie.

6/10
Really like Aria, but I really dislike Susanne.

Kara Marie


----------



## Leopard

5/10
I like both names; just not together.

Leanne Jane


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

Diem Victoria


----------



## LSutterfield

7/10

McKinley Grace


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

Ariana Grace


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Scarlett


----------



## carlandjane

7/10

Elizabella Rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hmm i never heard that one. sounds kinda cool ! 7

Anna Olivia


----------



## MamaBrennan

keepthefaithx said:


> Anna Olivia

Pretty! 8/10

Adyson Faye

(Adyson is pronounced the same as Addison)


----------



## CAOILIN

5.
Abigail Grace


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

Marielle Katherine


----------



## Rhio92

keepthefaithx said:


> 7
> 
> Marielle Katherine

5

Evie Maria

x


----------



## Thaynes

8
Alessa Lea


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Sasha Lou


----------



## Shabutie

6

Harlow Nicole


----------



## MommyDream

5
Lily Anne


----------



## OliveLove

6/10

Avianna Elle


----------



## fernanda

8/10 really cute name! I love Avianna! Elle is cute too, but I like Avianna better =)

Camila Liara (camila is pronounced portuguese thought...it's not "camilla" it's more or less pronounced like "cameela")


----------



## fernanda

*though not thought :dohh:


----------



## aegle

8/10 

Felicity Leah


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Rowan May


----------



## Feb4th2011

5/10 - one of my horses is named Rowan...

Jenna Raine


----------



## irmastar

7/10

my little girl's name so hopefully will be rated good hahaha

Nicole Juliette


----------



## Shabutie

5/10

I love the name Nicole, would be used as a middle name for any future daughter, not overly keen on Juliette, sorry.

Jessie Lee


----------



## Nashi123

Inola sachelle


----------



## Leopard

Jessie Lee - 7/10 I don't like Jessie, I prefer it as Jessica.

Inola Sachelle-
4/10 I would be forever having to remember a satchel to get her middle name right, Inola is unique but not a very good name imo.

Jasmine Leanne


----------



## Leopard

Jessie Lee - 7/10 I don't like Jessie, I prefer it as Jessica.

Inola Sachelle-
4/10 I would be forever having to remember a satchel to get her middle name right, Inola is unique but not a very good name imo.

Jasmine Leanne


----------



## Rhio92

Leopard said:


> Jessie Lee - 7/10 I don't like Jessie, I prefer it as Jessica.
> 
> Inola Sachelle-
> 4/10 I would be forever having to remember a satchel to get her middle name right, Inola is unique but not a very good name imo.
> 
> Jasmine Leanne

7... Love Jasmine, not Leanne! :haha:

Charlotte Rose


----------



## Droplette

8/10
Leila Priscilla


----------



## EMSchick22

7/10...cute! 

Kinsley Grace


----------



## Rhio92

EMSchick22 said:


> 7/10...cute!
> 
> Kinsley Grace

6


Madeline Faye


----------



## mummylanning

Rhio92 said:


> 6
> 
> 
> Madeline Faye

6/10

Katherine Lily


----------



## Shabutie

4/10

Amara Lee


----------



## Kimmy74

Seattle Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

Amara Lee - 4/10

Seattle Rose - 6/10


Ruby Brooke


----------



## mummylanning

6/10

Charlotte Rose


----------



## Rhio92

mummylanning said:


> 6/10
> 
> Charlotte Rose

10!



Sophia Belle


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 - Love it!!

Aubri Rose


----------



## MommyDream

7/10

Abigail Claire


----------



## EMSchick22

7/10

Anniston Leigh


----------



## Arlee

EMSchick22 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Anniston Leigh

10/10 Very pretty.

Annie Rose


----------



## maidelyn

4/10

Angharad mair (Ann-harad My-a)


----------



## JustLurking

maidelyn said:


> 4/10
> 
> Angharad mair (Ann-harad My-a)

7/10 I've never heard it but it sounds like an Arab name, so I can't really judge.

Lucy Violet


----------



## Leopard

7/10 it is a very classic name, I was going to give it a 4 until I remember mother dearest nearly named me Violet lol.

Cassandra Renee


----------



## Hotszott22

Leopard said:


> 7/10 it is a very classic name, I was going to give it a 4 until I remember mother dearest nearly named me Violet lol.
> 
> Cassandra Renee

7/10... Love Cassandra.

Makenna Anne


----------



## ProudMummyy

4/10 sorry! :(

Harley Quinn


----------



## Leopard

2/10 only because I know a guy named Harley Quinllen! :rofl:

Siobhan May


----------



## kitcatbaby

JustLurking said:


> maidelyn said:
> 
> 
> 4/10
> 
> Angharad mair (Ann-harad My-a)
> 
> 7/10 I've never heard it but it sounds like an Arab name, so I can't really judge.
> 
> Lucy VioletClick to expand...

It's a very Welsh name =D and a beautiful one too. Mair is like Mary and Angharad means beloved or much loved. It is a bit of a mouthful to non-Welsh speakers though =P


----------



## Rhio92

Leopard said:


> 2/10 only because I know a guy named Harley Quinllen! :rofl:
> 
> Siobhan May

2, sorry!

Katelyn Grace


----------



## Leopard

3/10 like both names; just not together.

Gracey Lorraine


----------



## Rhio92

Leopard said:


> 3/10 like both names; just not together.
> 
> Gracey Lorraine

5, love Gracey :)


Emily Jane


----------



## EmyDra

ProudMummyy said:


> 4/10 sorry! :(
> 
> Harley Quinn

As in The Joker's girlfriend sidekick?! 10/10 :haha:


----------



## TheNewMrs

Rhio92 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 3/10 like both names; just not together.
> 
> Gracey Lorraine
> 
> 5, love Gracey :)
> 
> 
> Emily JaneClick to expand...

4/10 too plain for me sorry! 

Cherith Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 beautiful

Senna Kristina


----------



## heavenly

7/10


Summer May


----------



## ProudMummyy

EmyDra said:


> ProudMummyy said:
> 
> 
> 4/10 sorry! :(
> 
> Harley Quinn
> 
> As in The Joker's girlfriend sidekick?! 10/10 :haha:Click to expand...

Who? I don't do Batman :haha:

10/10! That's my husbands angel Daughter's name :) 

Lilia Grace


----------



## SugarBeth

mummylanning said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> Madeline Faye
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Katherine LilyClick to expand...

Just wanted to say I'd give this a 9/10, I thought about using it for my daughter. Went with Katherine Isabelle instead though.


----------



## Droplette

Violet Camilla


----------



## Thaynes

5/10

Leila Rosemarie


----------



## mummylanning

SugarBeth said:


> mummylanning said:
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Katherine Lily
> 
> Just wanted to say I'd give this a 9/10, I thought about using it for my daughter. Went with Katherine Isabelle instead though.Click to expand...

thank you! Isabelle is lovely too but we have 2 already in the family :dohh:


----------



## Shabutie

Thaynes said:


> 5/10
> 
> Leila Rosemarie

6/10


Erin Ivy


----------



## Canada8

6/10

Celina Suzanne


----------



## Leopard

6//10 not a fan of celina, sorry!

Celeste Rose


----------



## Rhio92

Leopard said:


> 6//10 not a fan of celina, sorry!
> 
> Celeste Rose

4


Kyla Rae


----------



## JCh

Mia Audrey Marie
Or
Mia Jessika Marie


----------



## JCh

Rhio92 said:


> 4
> 
> 
> Kyla Rae

I like Kyla not a huge fan or Ray or Rae
I'd give this name a 7/10


----------



## corgankidd

JCh said:


> Mia Audrey Marie
> Or
> Mia Jessika Marie

6/10


Zayla Lynn Zak

Or

Ruby Rose


----------



## Rhio92

corgankidd said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> Mia Audrey Marie
> Or
> Mia Jessika Marie
> 
> 6/10
> 
> 
> Zayla Lynn Zak
> 
> Or
> 
> Ruby RoseClick to expand...


Zayla Lynn Zak - 2
Ruby Rose - 9


Catherine Marie


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 :) classical names just don't do it for me but this is a pretty name :)

Lilia Grace


----------



## Leopard

6/10 it's cute.

Sunny Lorraine


----------



## Rhio92

Leopard said:


> 6/10 it's cute.
> 
> Sunny Lorraine

2

Lottie Grace


----------



## Droplette

1, sorry don't like either

Raina Elizabeth


----------



## Rhio92

Droplette said:


> 1, sorry don't like either
> 
> Raina Elizabeth

8


Lily Beau


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 Lily is getting pretty popular, still pretty though and don't really like Beau

Kiara Rose


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Charlie May


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10 love Charlie- Despise May

Leona Eve


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Aubree


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 :)

May have asked this one before

Elsa Faye


----------



## Rhio92

ProudMummyy said:


> 7/10 :)
> 
> May have asked this one before
> 
> Elsa Faye

5 - Love Faye, not Elsa :haha:

Alyssa Eve


----------



## Taylorr

6/10

Seren Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

11/10!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!! 

Reyah Faith


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10
Faith is oknot keen on reyah

Romy-Jane


----------



## ProudMummyy

3/10 really not keen at all :\ 

Layla Quinn


----------



## emyandpotato

7/10 I'm not sure the names go together but I adore them separately. 

Ivy Clodagh


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 love ivy really don't like Clodagh though! :\ sorry!

Harley Willow


----------



## Rhio92

ProudMummyy said:


> 5/10 love ivy really don't like Clodagh though! :\ sorry!
> 
> Harley Willow

1, sorry!

Amberley Grace


----------



## Arlee

Rhio92 said:


> ProudMummyy said:
> 
> 
> 5/10 love ivy really don't like Clodagh though! :\ sorry!
> 
> Harley Willow
> 
> 1, sorry!
> 
> Amberley GraceClick to expand...

9/10 really nice.

*Judy or Judith *(old fashioned but I really think it is sweet and should make a comeback if one can get past the Judith Sheindlin reference)


----------



## Leopard

6/10 not the biggest fan. 

My friend had her baby today and her name is Storm Indy, so give it a whirl :)


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10!!! I LOVE the name Storm and wanted to call Ollie, Storm soooo much! But hubby wouldn't let me :( 

Lola Rose


----------



## Rhio92

ProudMummyy said:


> 10/10!!! I LOVE the name Storm and wanted to call Ollie, Storm soooo much! But hubby wouldn't let me :(
> 
> Lola Rose

6

Angel-Mae Sylver (friend's daughters name!)


----------



## Ginagg

[/QUOTE]Angel-Mae Sylver (friend's daughters name!)[/QUOTE]

4/10
Isis rose


----------



## BethHx

7/10

Ivy Rosa


----------



## Feb4th2011

9/10!

Joy Winter


----------



## BethHx

9/10

LOVE joy but oh won't allow it :(
like Winter too :) 


Pippa Rose


----------



## AllyTiel

9/10. Thats actually very cute!

Kaylee Rose


----------



## BethHx

4/10
dislike Kaylee but love Rose

Tallulah Rose


----------



## AllyTiel

Rose seems to be a very popular middle name!


----------



## BethHx

AllyTiel said:


> Rose seems to be a very popular middle name!

Its my all time favourite name.
Its my middle name after my two sisters & i hate how popular it seems to be getting.


----------



## silver_dimond

9/10 for Tallulah Rose is on my list for future girls name :) would have got 10 but rose too popular as middle name for me x

Kayla Jade


----------



## BethHx

6/10

no my kind of name but dont hate it.

Poppy Rosa


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty

Emmeline Ava / Ava Emmeline. :flow:


----------



## fairy_gem

7/10 / 5/10 

Florence Wren

x


----------



## Thaynes

4/10

Trachelle Lea


----------



## Arlee

9/10 I love unusual names!

Solita


----------



## Cassie.

2/10

Abigail Rae


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10 love Abigail though.

Claudia Louise


----------



## BethHx

5/10

Blossom May


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 :) love it :)

My angels name - Katie-Alexis


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Katia Joanne


----------



## BethHx

7/10

Ruby Rose


----------



## TaraxSophia

I love them both, but not together :( sorry, but they each get 10!
I love Ada!


----------



## BethHx

oo i like Ada,
8/10

Effie Rose


----------



## Arlee

BethHx said:


> oo i like Ada,
> 8/10
> 
> Effie Rose

5/10 I love Rose.

*Nikita Rose* (I don't like this name but curious to see what it gets)


----------



## TaraxSophia

I quite like Nikita, its sweet, but i dont think its a very baby name, if you get me? 7/10
Im loving the name Alice atm, defo would have called bump Alice if he was a she ;)


----------



## BethHx

i like Alice but find it hard picturing it on a baby :/
7/10

Bella


----------



## Scuba

9/10

Grace Lily :) xx


----------



## BethHx

9/10 love it but Grace is popular by me.

Ivy Rose


----------



## fairy_gem

6/10

Marnie Rose


----------



## shellyt

6/10

I have three  

Olivia
Paige
Grace


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10
8/10 - Love it :)
5/10

Hollie Elise


----------



## TaraxSophia

Not really too keen on Hollie, so thats a 5 from me sorry, but I love Elise! So that ones a 10!
Poppy Grace


----------



## Arlee

9/10 for Poppy Grace. I love the name Poppy. Grace is o.k. but for me I ALWAYS think of gravy when I hear that name (I'm weird I know!)

Polly Joan (I had a friend called this)


----------



## BethHx

7/10
Love Polly not keen on Joan.

Isabella Rose


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Braelyn Olivia


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 I quite like it :) think its pretty :) 

Annabelle Grace


ET: Anyone know how to resubscribe to a thread? I accidentally unsubscribed or does it just do it when you comment again?


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10 beautiful name

Katriona Isabelle


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Pippa Rose


(ProudMummyy - It will resubscribe you once you comment again)


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 LOVE IT -- hubby said no way :(

Catherine Rose

xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

8/10 :)

Haylee Elizabeth


----------



## Arlee

midnightfalls said:


> 8/10 :)
> 
> Haylee Elizabeth

9/10

Scarlette Elizabeth Rose


----------



## mummylanning

Arlee said:


> midnightfalls said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 :)
> 
> Haylee Elizabeth
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Scarlette Elizabeth RoseClick to expand...

9/10

Charlie Rose


----------



## MrsQ

9/10

Erin Kimberley.


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

I love Erin but not as keen on Kimberley

Megan Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 pretty

Verity Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Shannon Dakota


----------



## SugarBeth

7/10

Elizabeth Rose with the nickname SugarBeth.


----------



## readyforthree

6/10

Belle Naomi


----------



## Jessica28

5/19

Ashley Paige


----------



## Arlee

mummylanning said:


> Arlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midnightfalls said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 :)
> 
> Haylee Elizabeth
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Scarlette Elizabeth RoseClick to expand...
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Charlie RoseClick to expand...

Yay! Finally someone gave me a good score :happydance:

*Louisa Marinella *(my auntie's name so be kind :growlmad:)


----------



## Arlee

Oops! Forgot to rate *Ashley Paige*.

8/10 It's pretty.


----------



## TaraxSophia

Adorable! 9/10!
Maisie Ava


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

MaKenna Charlotte


----------



## Rhio92

Jessica28 said:


> 4/10
> 
> MaKenna Charlotte

2

Charlie Grace


----------



## Leopard

2/10

Katie Louise


----------



## palacemommy

4/10 never liked the name Louise but Katie is cute

Leia Arabella


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 :) both good lovely names :) 

Alexa-Jae


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

Nena Savannah


----------



## TaraxSophia

2/10 don't like the way nena is spelt, savannah is okay though
Freya/Freja


----------



## MrsQ

5/10

Charleigh sophia


----------



## Mrs O Xx

7/10 love sophia 

maisie grace
maisie leigh 

can't decide :)


----------



## Jessica28

3/10

Not a fan of old names but love Grace.

Ella Rose


----------



## kitcatbaby

4/10

Hallie Fearne


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

Anastasia Iris


----------



## BethHx

7/10

Lily Rose


----------



## Jessica28

6/10

Katharine Melissa


----------



## palacemommy

6/10

Kyla Grace


----------



## TaraxSophia

5/10 Dont like Kyla but love Grace!
Eve (LO middle name is Evie)


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 think it's quite pretty :) 

Jessica Ivy


----------



## missnomie

Lilia


----------



## Droplette

10/10 - LOVE it!

Aria Sophie


----------



## Leopard

9/10 I love aria

Jaqui Janus


----------



## Jessica28

3/10

Summer Nicole


----------



## MummyKK

8/10 isabella katie


----------



## Arlee

9/10

*Nelle or Nelly *(classic yet unusual. Stand out from all the Evies and Charlettes and Graces e.t.c. in the classroom)


----------



## Jessica28

1/10 

Taylor Dawn


----------



## Arlee

Jessica28 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Taylor Dawn

0/10

Very 80's and kinda a boy's name. Don't like Dawn.


----------



## LittlePeople

I quite like Taylor Dawn - although for me, Taylor is a very male name :flower:

Isabella Grace


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 love it! It's very very pretty I love it :) 

Katie Grace


----------



## Jessica28

ProudMummyy said:


> 10/10 love it! It's very very pretty I love it :)
> 
> Katie Grace

8/10

Alyiah Chantelle


----------



## LadySlipper

> Alyiah Chantelle

8/10 Goes well together.

Autumn Rosa 
or 
Audrey Rosa

We're opting for a Spanish middle to reflect DH culture.


----------



## Jessica28

10/10 for both names.

Kennedy Alicia


----------



## TaraxSophia

1/10 don't like the first and the second is chavvy, where I come from anyway, I know a lot of them and they are, well, not nice.
Esmee Maria


----------



## Jayneypops

9/10

lovely - I especially like Esmee as its unusual but still traditional. My mum would approve of Maria as her side of the family are catholic ;-) I too think its a beautiful choice.

Daisy Eliza


----------



## kitcatbaby

10/10 I love Eliza!! Really love it but my OH hates it so its not on our list of future baby names =(

...Elodie Rayne... ?


----------



## Cassie.

I love Elodie but not too keen on Rayne. 6/10

Sophia Rayelle


----------



## MrsPOP

7/10

Sophia is nice but Rayelle sounds a bit chavvy.

Beatrix Josephine Anne

Or

Elizabeth Josephine Anne

(these are if our next LO is a girl)


----------



## ProudMummyy

MrsPOP said:


> 7/10
> 
> Sophia is nice but Rayelle sounds a bit chavvy.
> 
> Beatrix Josephine Anne
> 
> Or
> 
> Elizabeth Josephine Anne
> 
> (these are if our next LO is a girl)

Beatrix - 2/10 
Elizabeth - 5/10

April Michelle


----------



## Jessica28

6/10

London Danielle


----------



## MrsC1003

5/10 - London just doesn't work for me but guess that's because I live near there!!

Natalia Carrie Elizabeth


----------



## discoclare

8/10

Sanchia Lara Grace


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10 like that


Clara Noelle.


----------



## evieboo

8/10

Annabelle Grace


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Madison Sheena


----------



## Jadey-x

7/10 - love Madison, but not as keen on Sheena x

Kyla Rose


----------



## Rutty

7

Evelyn Ruth


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

Jillian Kendall


----------



## Cassie.

1/10, sorry

Aibhne Jade (Ev-nee)


----------



## toadc

8/10
Bridgette Rae


----------



## MrsQ

6/10 not keen on bridgette but like Rae

Erin


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Ava Jade


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Eva Jocelyn


----------



## Yammas

8/10

Silver


----------



## Jessica28

1/10

Raina Danielle


----------



## kitcatbaby

I love Raina buy prefer spelling Rayna :) 8/10 as I'm not keen on Danielle

Kasia (pronounced kasha)


----------



## tracy143

6/10

Annaliese Leigh


----------



## Jessica28

2/10

Cassidy Jane


----------



## KittyKat86

4/10

anna-sofia


----------



## Jadey-x

7/10 .. Don't really like Anna, Love Sophia though :)

Lucia Jayne


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

Amber Elizabeth


----------



## TaraxSophia

4/10 I quite like Elizabeth, it is really popular and common where I live. Hate Amber sorry, it's really pikey. 
Eva or River


----------



## Cassie.

Eva- 10/10
River- 8/10

Shaya


----------



## MrMom2k

Shaya - 6 (just my opinion)

Eden


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 have no real opinion on it

Amelia Jordan


----------



## TaraxSophia

Love Amelia 10! But hate Jordan, makes me think of Katie price :/ sorry!
Molly


----------



## dt1234565

4/10 to common

Faybia


----------



## Squarepants

Faybia 9/10

Abileen May


----------



## micah_sauw

my fiance and i have a few choices but dont quite agree - she loves the name 

Harley jane

and i really like 

Alanis willow

id love to hear other opinions of the two


----------



## Cassie.

Harley Jane- 4/10.
I'm not a fan of Harley. It sounds nice with Jane though, but not really my cup of tea.

Alanis Willow- 7/10.
Alanis Willow is pretty and unusual sounding but it might be a little too 'unique' in my opinion.


----------



## SarahLou372

Alanis is lovely! 10/10

Me and my partner like:

Olivia Grace & Olivia May or (Mae)


----------



## Cassie.

Olivia Grace- 6/10
Olivia May/Mae- 5/10

Millie Wren


----------



## BethHx

Cassie. said:


> Olivia Grace- 6/10
> Olivia May/Mae- 5/10
> 
> Millie Wren

6/10
Love Millie, not keen on Wren.

Poppy Elisabeth


----------



## soontobe3

8/10

eleanor mollie


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Aaliyah Rose


----------



## desireeanne

7/10

Gracie May


----------



## BethHx

9/10
really love this name but way overused where i'm from.

Daisy May


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

BethHx said:


> 9/10
> really love this name but way overused where i'm from.
> 
> Daisy May

8/10 really cute name!!

Ruby Jan


----------



## BethHx

9/10
LOVE Ruby, not overly keen on Jan.

Ivy Elisabeth


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

BethHx said:


> 9/10
> LOVE Ruby, not overly keen on Jan.
> 
> Ivy Elisabeth

8/10
Ivy is good but not the best and I do not like Elizabeth

Brooklin Ava (one of my teacher's from when I was at school had a little named Brooklin Ava)


----------



## TaraxSophia

8/10 I do like it a lot, especially Ava, it's like Ada, Bump would probably have been called that if he was a she :)
Matilda Pearl


----------



## BethHx

10/10 LOVE both
considered them both too.

Phoebe Rose


----------



## MzTatt

BethHx said:


> Phoebe Rose

Beautiful name! 9/10

Emily Constance


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

MzTatt said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> Phoebe Rose
> 
> Beautiful name! 9/10
> 
> Emily ConstanceClick to expand...

6/10 Emily is cute and I do not like Constance

Rachel May


----------



## kristen3

8/10

Edna Marie

:hug:


----------



## fee & bump

6/10 not sure about Edna

Hallie Ava


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

fee & bump said:


> 6/10 not sure about Edna
> 
> Hallie Ava

6/10 Do not like halie but love Ava

Tracey Anne


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10 very nice and traditional.

Sienna Rose


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

Mummy2B21 said:


> 9/10 very nice and traditional.
> 
> Sienna Rose

10/10 my little sisters 3 month old baby daughter name and if my sister did not have DD would

Daisy Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Amelia Grace


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Amelia Grace

10/10 Amelia is one of my top names! And I love Grace

Lillie Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

Cupcake Mummy said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Amelia Grace
> 
> 10/10 Amelia is one of my top names! And I love Grace
> 
> Lillie RoseClick to expand...

10/10! My sister name is also this name 

Emma Leigh


----------



## Halle71

Sounds like Emily  

5/10

Matilda Jasmine


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 Jasmine is lovely also :thumbup:

Katelyn Mia


----------



## LadySlipper

SarahLou372 said:


> 7/10 Jasmine is lovely also :thumbup:
> 
> Katelyn Mia

8/10 to both names. My niece's name is Mia. 

Cecily Malena


----------



## Jodiebump2012

7/10 I like Malena :thumbup:

Kacey Leigh


----------



## bump#1

5/10 I love Kacey, not too fond of Leigh

Hollie Mae


----------



## BethHx

bump#1 said:


> 5/10 I love Kacey, not too fond of Leigh
> 
> Hollie Mae

8/10
love the names but prefer the spelling Holly May


Daisy May


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10 I love daisy but not so keen on may.

Cheyenne Rae. x


----------



## Jessica28

8/10

Melissa Jasmine


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Lacey-Mae


----------



## BethHx

4/10

Elsie Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Freya Ivy Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

7/10
Love ivy & elizabeth
not keen on Freya.

Ella Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10!

Angelina Jane


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10 

Aaliyah Jade


----------



## SarahLou372

Aaliyah 10/10 not keen on Jade

Amelie hope Olivia


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty
Genevieve Amelia


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 very different! :thumbup:

Nicola Amelia Jane


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10 Not keen on Nicola but love Amelia Jane.

Lisa Marie


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 

Molly Robyn Marie


----------



## LauraAvasMum

9/10 I like Molly 

Imogen faith


----------



## BethHx

9/10
Love imogen but partner wouldnt allow it :(
Not overly keen on Faith.

Poppy Rose


----------



## LauraAvasMum

I love poppy my cats called poppy so is a no go 10/10

Harlow swan


----------



## BethHx

i named my tortoises tommy & teddy, then regreted it after as if i have a boy i would love to use the names! haha.

9/10
love that name, i'm all for unusual names.

Maisy


----------



## Jodiebump2012

9/10- Very cute name!

Hollie Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! :thumbup:

Sofia Christina May


----------



## LauraAvasMum

8/10 I like Sofia on dark haired babies weird I know 

Carly jayne


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10! 

Esmee Nadine 
Esmee Isabella Kate


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 9/10!
> 
> Esmee Nadine
> Esmee Isabella Kate

Sorry but a 4/10 do not like it :nope:

Ruby Lousie!


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :thumbup:

Amy Louise


----------



## BethHx

7/10
Love Ruby, not keen on Louise

Tilly Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

I love rose 9/10 not to sure about Tilly.

Lexi Louise Mae


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> I love rose 9/10 not to sure about Tilly.
> 
> Lexi Louise Mae

10/10 OMG :happydance: I LOVE the name Lexi but when Lili was born she was more of a Lili then a Lexi! Louise is soo cute and so is Mae.

Quinn Ruby!


----------



## SarahLou372

:happydance::thumbup: Yes Lexi is wonderful 

Quinn Ive not heard that before... It sure is different and Ruby 10/10! 

Paige Elizabeth


----------



## katrus78

8/10

Madeleine Louise


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> :happydance::thumbup: Yes Lexi is wonderful
> 
> Quinn Ive not heard that before... It sure is different and Ruby 10/10!
> 
> Paige Elizabeth

10/10 Love Pagie and Love Eliza \\:D/\\:D/

Georgina (Georgina is my full name!) Lili


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 lovely name!

Brianna Cristina Hope


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 10/10 lovely name!
> 
> Brianna Cristina Hope

5/10 Do not like Brianna or Cristina, but like Hope!

Faith Hope


----------



## SarahLou372

Cupcake Mummy said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 lovely name!
> 
> Brianna Cristina Hope
> 
> 5/10 Do not like Brianna or Cristina, but like Hope!
> 
> Faith HopeClick to expand...

I love this!! 10/10 I think this may be perfect if I was to have a little princess! 

Emmie Grace 
Emmie Michelle 
Emmie Michelle Frances


----------



## BethHx

Emmie Grace 7/10
Emmie Michelle 4/10
Emmie Michelle Frances 3/10 Abit of a mouthful IMO


Lily Elisabeth


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

BethHx said:


> Emmie Grace 7/10
> Emmie Michelle 4/10
> Emmie Michelle Frances 3/10 Abit of a mouthful IMO
> 
> 
> Lily Elisabeth

8/10 LOVE Lily as it is my LO's name! But not to keen on Ellzabeth.

Adele Rachel!


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10! :thumbup:

Louisa


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 9/10! :thumbup:
> 
> Louisa

9/10 I much prefer Lousie!

Amelia Rose!


----------



## BethHx

7/10
I don't like Amelia but love Rose

Violet


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Josephine


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 im not sure about Josephine

Hazel


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 5/10 im not sure about Josephine
> 
> Hazel

7/10 like it but not to keen on Hazel

Harriet


----------



## darcie

4/10 sorry too normal for me

Eponine


----------



## Jessica28

0/10

Janine


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I quite like that name never thought about this one until now

Pheobe Alice


----------



## loubyloumum

9/10 Love Pheobe :)

Eden Leigh xx


----------



## Jodiebump2012

9/10 ! I love the name Leigh for a middle name-very cute

Ava Marie


----------



## AmberDW

Love Ava, but Ava marie is so popular..but still sounds nice..I say 7


Cadence Quinn


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Destiny


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Destiny

9.5/10 So cute

Sarah Lou (thought that was so cool!)


----------



## x Helen x

8/10 

Isabella Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

Cupcake Mummy said:


> SarahLou372 said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Destiny
> 
> 9.5/10 So cute
> 
> Sarah Lou (thought that was so cool!)Click to expand...

10/10 100% cute and its also my name And Isabella 9/10 :)

Leah


----------



## ImSoTired

9/10

Stella Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

Not sure about Stella But Louise is nice.. my middle name 8/10

Makayla Belle


----------



## ImSoTired

8/10

Elanore Isabel (ellie-belle) lol


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> 8/10
> 
> Elanore Isabel (ellie-belle) lol

Is this so cute!! :cloud9: 10/10

Neave Erin


----------



## Jessica28

Autumn Kyra


----------



## ImSoTired

Neave Erin 7/10 pronouced like nev?

Autumn kyra both beautiful but I'd hafta go with the last name I guess 8/10

Sophia lynn


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> Neave Erin 7/10 pronouced like nev?
> 
> Autumn kyra both beautiful but I'd hafta go with the last name I guess 8/10
> 
> Sophia lynn

Yeah pronounced Nev

10/10 Sophie is lovely! 

Roseanna


----------



## ImSoTired

9 very classic. I love classic names with a few weird ones thrown in.

Rayna Lynn or Rayla lynn


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> 9 very classic. I love classic names with a few weird ones thrown in.
> 
> Rayna Lynn or Rayla lynn

9/10 they are different 

Summer


----------



## ImSoTired

8
Caitlyn Isabel
I know it doesn't go but when mixed with out surname it sounds pretty good! And I LOVE Isabel as it was my great grandmothers name but it's just so popular or I'd use Isabel Rose!


----------



## SarahLou372

ImSoTired said:


> 8
> Caitlyn Isabel
> I know it doesn't go but when mixed with out surname it sounds pretty good! And I LOVE Isabel as it was my great grandmothers name but it's just so popular or I'd use Isabel Rose!

I like it its different 10/10

What about Caitlyn Mia?


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> I like it its different 10/10
> 
> What about Caitlyn Mia?

8/10 cute

Meave Hanna


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like it :thumbup:

Reanna May


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like it :thumbup:

Reanna May


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 that is different 

Reanna May

Im sorry it posted three times it wasn't submitting properly


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 9/10 that is different
> 
> Reanna May
> 
> Im sorry it posted three times it wasn't submitting properly

9.5/10 it has a nice ring to it!!!!!

Claire Skye!


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 Skye is very different also. 

Elisha Jade
Elisha Ann


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 9/10 Skye is very different also.
> 
> Elisha Jade
> Elisha Ann

10/10 love them!

Tracey Lane


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Mia Grace


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:



> 8/10
> 
> Mia Grace

8/10 very cute 

I do not know if i have do this before but: Sarah Lou!!!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! My name too 

Kiara May


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 10/10! My name too
> 
> Kiara May

10/10 my little sister name!!

Ruby


----------



## dreamqueen

8/10

Isla Jasmine


----------



## BethHx

7/10
Violet Rose


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

BethHx said:


> 7/10
> Violet Rose

6/10 do not like Violet but love Rose

Lili Rose
Lili Rose Ivy!


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 very Cute! 

Kira Glenys


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

SarahLou372 said:


> 9/10 very Cute!
> 
> Kira Glenys

Thanks it my LO's name!

4/10 sorry but do not like any of it!

Ivy


----------



## BethHx

9/10 love it!

May


----------



## hidigrl

5/10 It's okay.

Kennedy Alyson


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 I really do like tjis

Chantelle Jade 
Chantelle Marie


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

10/10
Natasha Amy Tia!


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 I like Natasha im not sure about Amy or Tia 

Emily


----------



## amberrr09

8/10

Alexia Nichole

My middle name is also Nichole spelled with an "H"


----------



## Fifipots

6/10

Honey Scarlett


----------



## lilmills

7/10

Millie Rose


----------



## TaraxSophia

Very pretty 9/10
Daisy Josephine


----------



## hidigrl

6/10 Daisy is cute

Riley Marie


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

hidigrl said:


> 6/10 Daisy is cute
> 
> Riley Marie

10/10 cute!

Jemma Ivy!


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 - love Ivy best! 


Catherine Ava


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 :thumbup:

Ruby Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 - gorgeous name! - one of close friends just used it though so its out for me!

Analise Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for this too I love it! :thumbup: :cloud9:

Amelia Grace


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

10/10!!!!!!!!!!! One for my fave name!

Natasha Grace


----------



## ImSoTired

7

Laura


----------



## BethHx

2/10
find it really plain and boring.

Imogen Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like this 

Renae Elizabeth


----------



## fee & bump

SarahLou372 said:


> 9/10 I like this
> 
> Renae Elizabeth

Love Renae but don't love Elizabeth 7/10

Florrie Rose


----------



## BethHx

8/10
Cute, Love Rose.
Prefer Florence & Florrie for short though.

Poppy Rose


----------



## fee & bump

I think Rose is a lovely name and goes with most names.

9/10

Emmie Rose


----------



## ImSoTired

2- too many flowers for a name. And poppy is what I'd call my grandfather

Jennifer Elizabeth


----------



## ImSoTired

fee & bump said:


> I think Rose is a lovely name and goes with most names.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Emmie Rose

10-I love emmie!

Jennifer elizabeth


----------



## EMSchick22

8/10-- very cute!!

Kinsley Grace


----------



## Jessica28

10/10

Alyssa Violet


----------



## BethHx

Jessica28 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Alyssa Violet

9/10
dont like Alyssa but LOVE Violet, shame OH vetoed it :(

Violet Rose


----------



## bump#1

4/10 - too many flowers :)

Addison Grace


----------



## BethHx

bump#1 said:


> 4/10 - too many flowers :)
> 
> Addison Grace

I always forget that Violet is a flower, i always see it as more of a colour :dohh: 

6/10
Addison is ok, really like Grace

Ivy May


----------



## haydynsmommy

7/10...
Laykyn Jayde


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

6/10

Maya Grace


----------



## Arlee

haydynsmommy said:


> 7/10...
> Laykyn Jayde

10/10 Original, I love it!

Aloka Jade (I met a girl today at playgroup with this name - never heard of it before)


----------



## Cupcake Mummy

10/10 cute

Sharon Rose


----------



## beckyjoy4405

7/10 

Willow Joy


----------



## Jessica28

8/10

Leighton Harlee


----------



## sophieeeex

7/10 

Isabella Isla (eye-la)


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Danielle Louise


----------



## Flower City

10/10
Jenni Lousie


----------



## hidigrl

4/10 I have to like Louise because it is my grandma's middle name. 

Madyson Marie


----------



## mum2jess

3/10

Hazel


----------



## Flower City

7/10
Harriet


----------



## bump#1

5/10

Sienna Rose


----------



## Flower City

10/10 
Rachel May


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Rory Rachel


----------



## Leopard

6/10

Danielle Leigh


----------



## bump#1

3/10 bit plain for me

Summer Grace


----------



## Kdor11

3/10

*Kyler Rian*


----------



## Skye1

6/10 


Lola Leigh


----------



## EMSchick22

Aubree Kate


----------



## Flower City

6/10
Amelia Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 I love it!! 

How about Layla Rose


----------



## Flower City

8/10 cute
Ruby Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

Flower City said:


> 8/10 cute
> Ruby Grace

10/10 Love it! 

Lily-Mae


----------



## Flower City

10/10
Emma Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! 

Annabelle


----------



## bump#1

2/10 reminds me of a bratty kid I used to look after :lol:

Lily Jean


----------



## BethHx

bump#1 said:


> 2/10 reminds me of a bratty kid I used to look after :lol:
> 
> Lily Jean

 7/10 love Lily not keen on Jean

Mayrose


----------



## shouse

5/10

Kylie Ashley Emma


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lacey-Mae


----------



## shouse

6/10

Stephanie Marilyn


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Lara Rose


----------



## x Helen x

8/10 - I like :)

Fern Anabelle


----------



## Jessica28

2/10

Brooklyn Morgan


----------



## dreamqueen

6/10

Jasmine Catherine


----------



## bump#1

5/10 I like Catherine

Jade Lauren


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 - really like Lauren but not keen on Jade 

Avalyn Rose


----------



## TaraxSophia

Rose is nice, but i dont like Avalyn, i dont like it when it sounds like someones just added lyn on the end to make it a longer name, Ava by itself is just gorg, why change it?
so 6/10
Daisy Grace


----------



## dreamqueen

4/10
I think there is far too much overuse of the names daisy grace, rose may, Amelia, ava etc. Far too common IMO.

Jessica Louise


----------



## BethHx

5/10
don't think its anything special.

Elsie Rose


----------



## TaraxSophia

10/10 BEAUTIFUL! love Elsie!
Tabitha Raine


----------



## BethHx

TaraxSophia said:


> 10/10 BEAUTIFUL! love Elsie!
> Tabitha Raine

me too! shame OH vetoed it :(
7.5/10
Really like Tabitha but really dislike Raine.


Violet May


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely :)

Louisa Grace


----------



## bump#1

5/10

Lola Maria


----------



## BethHx

7/10

Annie Rose


----------



## dreamqueen

6/10 
Syrah


----------



## Arlee

xx Emily xx said:


> 7/10 - really like Lauren but not keen on Jade
> 
> Avalyn Rose

Just wanted to say I loooove this name. Much better than boring and predictable Ava on it's own...


----------



## BethHx

^ I agree :)


----------



## beckyjoy4405

dreamqueen said:


> 6/10
> Syrah

5/10 Is it pronounced Si-rah? or Sarah? I think it would confuse people unless maybe its more common where you live. 


Delilah Joy


----------



## seventeenyear

Our choice if we are blessed with our 2nd daughter.
We chose Alani Rose. ( ALANHEE) is how you would pronounce it.


----------



## x Helen x

seventeenyear said:


> Our choice if we are blessed with our 2nd daughter.
> We chose Alani Rose. ( ALANHEE) is how you would pronounce it.

9/10 - I really like it!

Penelope Rose? (Nellie for short)


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Keisha Lynn


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Ellie Louise


----------



## TaraxSophia

7/10 I like Ellie, but not Louise
Scarlett Ada


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Scarlett :cloud9: Not sure about Ada 3/10

Holly


----------



## dreamqueen

7/10 holly is A nice name but I always associate it with a girl born at Xmas time.

Amira


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 Love it

Eleanor Marie


----------



## jillypoop

8/10

(Eleanor was a back up name for our little girl!)

Pashley Hope


----------



## TaraxSophia

I actually like it, but am unsure on how you say it? If its how it sounds its beautiful, and I LOVE hope! 
10/10
Tara (go easy its my name! :haha:)


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 Its different :thumbup:

Abbie


----------



## jillypoop

TaraxSophia said:


> I actually like it, but am unsure on how you say it? If its how it sounds its beautiful, and I LOVE hope!
> 10/10
> Tara (go easy its my name! :haha:)

It's pronounced exactly how its written, like ashley with a p on the front lol :)

Thanks, we've had some pretty mean reactions to her name so its nice to know some people apart from us like it! 
x


----------



## SarahLou372

I like it!! Pashley Its Unique! :winkwink:

Kerry


----------



## dreamqueen

7/10 nice traditional name :thumbup:

Carrie


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 :thumbup:

Nicole Louise


----------



## MrsC1003

8/10

Heidi Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 Love it :thumbup:

Chloe


----------



## BethHx

8/10 cute

Rosie


----------



## dreamqueen

8/10 nice
Layla


----------



## x Helen x

9/10, love it!

Daisy :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 Not too sure 

Mischa Rose


----------



## Jessica28

0/10

Dawn Jodie


----------



## dreamqueen

3/10 not keen on dawn but Jodie is quite nice 

Javeria


----------



## shouse

2/10 

Charlie Marie


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Evelyn Faye 
Chloe Elise


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10
7/10 :thumbup:

Demi Leigh


----------



## TaraxSophia

x Helen x said:


> 9/10, love it!
> 
> Daisy :flower:

I absolutely love Daisy!! It's not common either :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Heather Grace

:thumbup:


----------



## Zizzle

Ooo pretty 8/10

Bella Grace?


----------



## SarahLou372

That's pretty too 9/10! :thumbup:

Eliza Grace


----------



## sleepingbeaut

6/10 Ariana


----------



## Annabel

7/10

Lyla


----------



## Embo78

8/10

Ella Morgan


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 for Ella not sure about morgan 

Sophie Ann


----------



## TaraxSophia

I like Sophie, but prefer Sophia ;)
Ann is nice and traditional 
7/10
Eva Coco


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 this is nice and its different :thumbup:

Angela


----------



## beckyjoy4405

7/10


Delilah Joy


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Andrea


----------



## Leopard

3/10 that name holds bad memories for me

Janie Lanie :rofl:


----------



## bump#1

2/10 I don't like names that rhyme

Evie Rose


----------



## x Helen x

bump#1 said:


> 2/10 I don't like names that rhyme
> 
> Evie Rose

9/10 love, love, love!

Nellie :flower:


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, not keen sorry.

Arika Mae
Imogen Elise


----------



## SarahLou372

How do you pounce Arika And Mae 10/10! 

Imogen 9/10 but I don't like Elise 0/10 Sorry Hun

Jessica Louise


----------



## pipppy

8/10 , I love Jessica!

My daughters name - 
Everly Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 Lovely!

Emma


----------



## frangi33

Anabel Elizabeth
Or
Anabel May


----------



## dreamqueen

Emma 8/10

Jessica Jasmine


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Keira


----------



## dreamqueen

10/10 love it :thumbup:

Myah


----------



## hope88

7/10

Roxy


----------



## l.e.d.

6/10
Ryah Grace


----------



## Rosered52

8/10

Zulia Mae


----------



## Vankiwi

7/10

Gia


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 - never heard it before, but its sweet! 

Georgia Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 

India


----------



## x Helen x

10/10 - love the name India!! Sadly hubby hates it!

Felicity


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

This is my sisters name but she is sadly not with us. Teegan Marie


----------



## Zizzle

9/10
:hugs:

Brooke


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks :flower:

9/10 

Gemma Katie Marie


----------



## x Helen x

SarahLou372 said:


> 8/10
> 
> This is my sisters name but she is sadly not with us. Teegan Marie

So sorry to hear that :angel:



SarahLou372 said:


> Thanks :flower:
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Gemma Katie Marie

7/10 - I love Katie and Marie but not so keen on Gemma.

Darcey Isabelle


----------



## Jleanne

8/10

Promise Tiara


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 - will definately suit some girls, just not my cup of tea sorry! 

Mia Rose


----------



## AmberDW

6/10

Kinley Parker


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10!! :thumbup::cloud9:

Diane


----------



## AmberDW

10? woot! nobody likes the name kinley, everyone I ask hates it, and it is my number one girl name right now!!! LOL

Diane I give and 8 it is not my fav name but it is my sissy's middle name so soft spot for it.

Ashlyn Grace


----------



## Rosered52

5/10, just my personal hang-ups about Ashly-type names after growing up in the 80s ;)

Dorothy Lee


----------



## TaraxSophia

Dorothy is cute, but i see Lee as more of a mans name, not a girl :) 7/10
Maisie Ava


----------



## mummyatlast

6/10 it's nice but too popular for me :flow:

Ida-Mae :winkwink: :D


:flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 this is different! :flower:

Im thinking of this name at the moment: Enya


----------



## mummyatlast

I'm sure I met a girl in work ccalled this ... she was Irish ... I love it 7/10.

Vera (I have a thing for 'granny' names lol)


----------



## hope88

8/10 

Daisy may


----------



## SarahLou372

mummyatlast said:


> I'm sure I met a girl in work ccalled this ... she was Irish ... I love it 7/10.
> 
> Vera (I have a thing for 'granny' names lol)

I dont know I just like the name and sound of Enya 

Vera 2/10 reminds me of Vera is not for me Im sorry :hugs:

4/10 For daisy and 10/10 for May

Aoife Maya


----------



## mummyatlast

Cute but both names are quite popular an I like them more seperately than together ... 5/10 :flower:

^^ that was for Daisy May :)

Rita 

:kiss:


----------



## TaraxSophia

Rita is cute! 7/10
I LOVE IDA! Its so adorbale! Im in love with the name Ada atm so ;)
Liesel


----------



## skye93

6/10
Graciie Rose


----------



## 1stTimeMama19

4/10

Sophie Lanae


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :thumbup:

Alison


----------



## x Helen x

10/10, reminds me of someone very special to me :)

Florence


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Zoe Rose


----------



## JKT123

6/10 I love the Rose but not keen on it with Zoe for some reason (probably because of a Zoe I used to know!) 

Maia?


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Peyton


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Aoife (Eefa) Lai


----------



## SarahLou372

Cassie. said:


> 8/10
> 
> Aoife (Eefa) Lai

10/10 I love it im still cant say it properly though :cloud9:

Scarlett


----------



## TaraxSophia

1000000/10 I LOVE SCARLETT SO MUCH! :)
Cora


----------



## SarahLou372

I love Scarlett too. 

Cora 9/10 :thumbup:

Bethany


----------



## dreamqueen

8/10

Orla


----------



## TaraxSophia

2/10 Dont like how it looks and souns, sorry! :)
Elsa


----------



## HelenTay

How about a special name? Pristine.


----------



## dreamqueen

2/10

Sarah Maria


----------



## bump#1

6/10 I love MAria as a middle name

Alice Sophia


----------



## TaraxSophia

10/10 LOVE LOVE LOVE
I'll try again, Elsa! :haha:


----------



## dreamqueen

3/10

Maisie Lou


----------



## BethHx

6/10

Rosie Violet


----------



## dreamqueen

6/10 like Rosie but not keen on Violet

Arianna


----------



## mummy_vic

8/10 Like that

Elodie Eve


----------



## AmberDW

5/10 

Charlotte grace


----------



## dreamqueen

5/10

Katie Angel


----------



## AmberDW

10 for katie..loveit but2 for angel with it

Harper sage


----------



## Zizzle

10 for Haper! gorgeous, not so keen on Sage tho

Holly


----------



## dreamqueen

7 for Holly!

Shakira


----------



## TaraxSophia

Sorry but no, hate it, 0/10
Beatrix


----------



## mummyatlast

This is an odd answer but I'm either 2/10 or 9/10 I just can't decide :dohh: :haha:

Cherry :flow:


----------



## Pefkos

7/10 and think shortened to Bea would be cute!

Heidi May


----------



## mummyatlast

8/10 I had Heidi on my baby name list for Ida :D

Dolly ...


----------



## JKT123

2/10...sorry. really not a fan.

Ophelia May?


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Ruby Grace


----------



## margiegirl

Makenna Leann 

Joslyn Rae 

Baliegh Marie

are my girls picks for this baby i have no idea which one to pick :) . . . .if its a girl


----------



## Rosered52

SarahLou372 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ruby Grace

9/10 I love the name Ruby!


----------



## Rosered52

margiegirl said:


> Makenna Leann
> 
> Joslyn Rae
> 
> Baliegh Marie
> 
> are my girls picks for this baby i have no idea which one to pick :) . . . .if its a girl

My favorite is Joslyn Rae, 8/10!

Zelda Marie


----------



## dreamqueen

3/10 sorry, not my cup of tea

Elsie May


----------



## BethHx

10/10 love it, 

Daisy May


----------



## kitcatbaby

6/10
love Daisy and May but almost every girl baby I know has May or Mae for a middle name so it's a bit too common for me now =(

Cora??


----------



## JKT123

9/10..I really like Cora

Ivy Emilia


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like it :thumbup:

Rosie Elizabeth


----------



## mummyatlast

A bit too traditional for me .. 4/10

Poppy Ennis :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 :thumbup:

Kacey Leigh


----------



## Pefkos

6/10

Pippa May


----------



## Cassie.

8/10, nice.

Evelyn Rebecca


----------



## shauneen81

i like the name tianna


----------



## Monroe

shauneen81 said:


> i like the name tianna

5/10...sorry, not for me!

my favourite girl's name at present is...london. i love it...


----------



## Pefkos

Hmmmm I'll say 5/10 as not quite sure if I like that but its not horrible either. 

Felicity Leigh


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Emma Leigh?


----------



## Pefkos

8/10 Love Emma

Karli Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Imogen


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

8/10

Esme Louise


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

Also loving the whole Ida/Ada theme!


----------



## SarahLou372

Esme Louise im loving 10/10! :cloud9:

Esme is a name im considering! 

Donna Louise


----------



## mummyatlast

Donna is too traditional for a newborn imo .. 2/10 sorrry hun! :flow:

India ...

:flower:


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

SarahLou372 said:


> Esme Louise im loving 10/10! :cloud9:
> 
> Esme is a name im considering!
> 
> Donna Louise

Looks like we could both be Sarah Lous with baby Esme! Fingers crossed! Luckily for me, OH loves it too!


----------



## TaraxSophia

mummyatlast said:


> Donna is too traditional for a newborn imo .. 2/10 sorrry hun! :flow:
> 
> India ...
> 
> :flower:

India is gorgeous! 10/10
Melody but never mel as a nickname


----------



## CantWait_xx

6/10 - nice name, not sure I'd choose it myself though :)


Shelby Jayne xxx


----------



## CherylC3

8/10

Sophia Alexandria

Using mother and fathers names as middle names..xx


----------



## Jayneypops

7/10

love Sophia, that was on our short list, although combined with Alexandria its a bit of a mouthful IMO...
Sophia Rose or Sophia Eliza were our shortlisted versions.

Daisy Eliza (im biased as its our DD's name but I wont be offended if you dont like it honest!)


----------



## CherylC3

Jayneypops said:


> 7/10
> 
> love Sophia, that was on our short list, although combined with Alexandria its a bit of a mouthful IMO...
> Sophia Rose or Sophia Eliza were our shortlisted versions.
> 
> Daisy Eliza (im biased as its our DD's name but I wont be offended if you dont like it honest!)

I love daisy. Xx


----------



## x Helen x

Daisy Eliza - 10/10 I love it!

Sorry, I have a couple (we are currently considering these as a name for our daughter, so honest opinions please as to which you prefer or any alternatives you might suggest)... 

Chloe Isabella
Freya Isabella


----------



## TaraxSophia

Chloe 5/10
Freya 10/10 LOVE
And Isabella is cute as a middle name :flower:
Scarlett Elsa Miller (Miller is last name :haha:)


----------



## BethHx

TaraxSophia said:


> Chloe 5/10
> Freya 10/10 LOVE
> And Isabella is cute as a middle name :flower:
> Scarlett Elsa Miller (Miller is last name :haha:)

7/10
sounds lovely together, im not overly keen on scarlett as the nn 'scar' really doesnt sound appealing, but over all the name flows really well :flow:

Poppy May


----------



## annie00

2/10 
Sorry sweetie I don't like poppy at all!! Reminds me of a poppy seed.. But may is a summerish kinda name!!! 

Bentley Paige 
Bentley Elizabeth


----------



## RebeccaLO

3/10

Bentley is the name of a car, and I can't get past that. Love elizabeth though.

Harriet Ella


----------



## bump#1

6/10 I quite like Harriet - it's nice different

Brooke Sienna


----------



## shouse

4/10 for them together, it reminds me of the color burnt senna lol
10/10 for both if there appart. 

Shyane


----------



## CantWait_xx

8/10 - like that name!


Shelby Anne 

xx


----------



## BethHx

CantWait_xx said:


> 8/10 - like that name!
> 
> 
> Shelby Anne
> 
> xx

2/10
Really not a name i would go for.

Rosie May Iris


----------



## annabelle29

6/10 I like Rose, but not Rosie as much.

Brydie


----------



## BethHx

annabelle29 said:


> 6/10 I like Rose, but not Rosie as much.
> 
> Brydie

5/10
Not too sure how to pronounce it?
bry-dee?
Its different, & i like different names, but i personally wouldnt use it.

Pearl


----------



## DancerX

6/10

It's quite pretty 

Alexia


----------



## BethHx

DancerX said:


> 6/10
> 
> It's quite pretty
> 
> Alexia

8/10

I like this, different to Alexis & Lexie.
:thumbup:

ermmm,
Violet?


----------



## Ali0312

DancerX said:


> 6/10
> 
> It's quite pretty
> 
> Alexia

love Alexia it's my daughters name!

5/10 for Violet... not really my style....

Adalyn Elise


----------



## MamaDee

Ali0312 said:


> DancerX said:
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> It's quite pretty
> 
> Alexia
> 
> love Alexia it's my daughters name!
> 
> 5/10 for Violet... not really my style....
> 
> Adalyn EliseClick to expand...

7/10 together, 10 for Elise on it's own!

Talia Elle

(tah-le-ah)


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 pretty but not exactly my cup of tea

Blaine Isabella :flow:


----------



## x Helen x

LoolaBear said:


> 7/10 pretty but not exactly my cup of tea
> 
> Blaine Isabella :flow:

7/10 - I'm not overly keen on Blaine (sounds a bit boyish for me) but I love Isabella as a middle name.

Rihanna Charlotte


----------



## LoolaBear

4/10 something about it doesnt sit right for me 

Cara Olivia


----------



## BethHx

LoolaBear said:


> 4/10 something about it doesnt sit right for me
> 
> Cara Olivia

7/10
Dont really like either name but together they sound nice.

Isabella Rose


----------



## annabelle29

BethHx said:


> annabelle29 said:
> 
> 
> 6/10 I like Rose, but not Rosie as much.
> 
> Brydie
> 
> 5/10
> Not too sure how to pronounce it?
> bry-dee?
> Its different, & i like different names, but i personally wouldnt use it.
> 
> PearlClick to expand...

Yes, pronounced like that. Know a girl named it, but had never heard it before her.


----------



## annabelle29

7/10

Both names very pretty, but Isabella's a bit overused now.

Audrey.


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

8/10

Wouldn't use it as a friend has a cat named Audrey buuuut i do like it. I'm a big Audrey Hepburn fan too!

Gracie (not Grace!)


----------



## Sugaree5335

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Wouldn't use it as a friend has a cat named Audrey buuuut i do like it. I'm a big Audrey Hepburn fan too!
> 
> Gracie (not Grace!)

Funny enough, my parents' cat is named Gracie. I like it, but not sure how it would transition into adulthood.

Tallulah


----------



## BethHx

Sarah Lou 80 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Wouldn't use it as a friend has a cat named Audrey buuuut i do like it. I'm a big Audrey Hepburn fan too!
> 
> Gracie (not Grace!)

9/10
Love it, prefer it to Grace too! 

Elsie


----------



## bnporter81

6/10

Brooklynn Paige or Brooklynn Annaliese


----------



## TaraxSophia

5/10 Brooklyn is cute but hate the other two, sorry :flower:
Alice Esmee


----------



## MamaDee

5/10 Something about Alice I'm not so fond of, Esmee is neat though!

Jayda Noelle


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 very pretty 

Esmeé Savannah


----------



## BethHx

LoolaBear said:


> 8/10 very pretty
> 
> Esmeé Savannah

7/10 quite like Sabannah.

Daisy May


----------



## Mrs.Stockwell

BethHx said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 very pretty
> 
> Esmeé Savannah
> 
> 7/10 quite like Sabannah.
> 
> Daisy MayClick to expand...

7/10 it sounds like a very southern name, which is nice since I'm from the south.

Wyntter Rose


----------



## BethHx

Mrs.Stockwell said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 very pretty
> 
> Esmeé Savannah
> 
> 7/10 quite like Sabannah.
> 
> Daisy MayClick to expand...
> 
> 7/10 it sounds like a very southern name, which is nice since I'm from the south.
> 
> Wyntter RoseClick to expand...

10/10
LOVE this name. Prefer it spelt Winter though.

Willow Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!!!

Georgia Belle


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Evelyn Noelle


----------



## BethHx

Cassie. said:


> 9/10
> 
> Evelyn Noelle

8/10
really liek Evelyn, and the more i hear Noelle the more i like it.

Poppy May


----------



## Cassie.

5/10, not keen on Poppy and May's a bit overused around here.

Aisling (Ash-ling) Hope


----------



## Justagirlxx

7/10 I think it sounds beautiful but looses points for hard to spell/pronounce


Ava May


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Elodie Hope


----------



## Shezza84uk

8/10

Skyler Jade


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, not a huge fan.

Ashlyn


----------



## babybluestace

3/10 

Maisey Kimberly


----------



## Beankeeper

6/10

Lily Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

Beankeeper said:


> 6/10
> 
> Lily Elizabeth

10/10

Rosie May


----------



## TaraxSophia

Love Rosie, always makes me think of a pretty little girl :)
May is cute, but a little overused as a middle name, quite like it spelt Mae too!
9/10
Daisy Eve


----------



## mum_erin

7/10

Ruby Annabella


----------



## BethHx

mum_erin said:


> 7/10
> 
> Ruby Annabella

10/10 Beautiful!

Freya Rose


----------



## mum_erin

thank you - it's my daughters name!

7/10

Emilie Violet


----------



## BethHx

mum_erin said:


> thank you - it's my daughters name!
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Emilie Violet

6/10
Don't like Emilie, Violet is my all time favourite :)

Annabella Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Paisley Rose


----------



## Squarepants

Peyton amelia

:)


----------



## Squarepants

Cassie. said:


> 9/10
> 
> Paisley Rose

Oops sorry forgot to rate

10:10

Love paisley rose such a gorgeous name


----------



## moomoo

Not keen on Peyton 7/10

Berry Olivia


----------



## Cassie.

5/10, not keen on Berry but really like Olivia.

Eloisa May


----------



## BethHx

Cassie. said:


> 5/10, not keen on Berry but really like Olivia.
> 
> Eloisa May

8/10
lovely.

Indigo Rose


----------



## Squarepants

9:10 beautiful name

Lilliana grace


----------



## cmtcmt

Squarepants said:


> 9:10 beautiful name
> 
> Lilliana grace

7/10 

- would be 9/10 for lily grace

Eva


----------



## shx

9/10 such a cute name! 

Amelia Grace


----------



## BethHx

shx said:


> 9/10 such a cute name!
> 
> Amelia Grace

4/10
Its a lovely name but i just cant seem to like Amelia,

Freya Rose


----------



## BebeNumeroUno

BethHx said:


> shx said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 such a cute name!
> 
> Amelia Grace
> 
> 4/10
> Its a lovely name but i just cant seem to like Amelia,
> 
> Freya RoseClick to expand...


8/10

Amara Isolde


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, gorgeous.

Eloisa Avril


----------



## Nikkilewis14

Harper


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Eloisa Avril


----------



## FeLynn

5/10

Sophia Ann


----------



## annabelle29

6/10

Eden


----------



## veganmama

6/10

audrina skye


----------



## smiler123

7/10

India Rae


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Kayleigh Louise


----------



## twilightgeek

5/10

Freya Annalise


----------



## Guppy051708

twilightgeek said:


> Freya Annalise

2/10

eh, not my style, but could see it for someone else :flower:
It reminds me of the Frito-Lay chips :lol:

Lena Faith


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, lovely.

Faryl


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 Oooh I like it! Don't think I've heard that before!

Catherine Rose


----------



## Guppy051708

xx Emily xx said:


> Catherine Rose

8/10 very nice. traditional and professional 



Natalie Paige


----------



## Lauraandbaby

Guppy051708 said:


> 8/10 very nice. traditional and professional
> 
> 
> 
> Natalie Paige

8/10 :) 

I'm planning on naming the baby Layla Rose if it's a girl

x


----------



## Guppy051708

Lauraandbaby said:


> I'm planning on naming the baby Layla Rose if it's a girl
> 
> x

10/10 I just love that name!

Keeley Sophia


----------



## smiler123

6/10 not sure about keeley but love sophia

Hannah Belle


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, not keen.

Ainsley Nadine


----------



## Lauraandbaby

Cassie. said:


> 3/10, not keen.
> 
> Ainsley Nadine

Not my taste but it's not bad 5/10

Jada Mae & Georgia Lily?

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 for Georgia Mae but not keen on Jada. Lily is a lovely name, but becoming sooo popular at the moment! 

Sophie Analise


----------



## Loveya

8/10 I do rather like that name

Eleri Lauren


----------



## annabelle29

6/10 Haha, reminds me too much of celery

Phoebe Jeanne


----------



## BethHx

annabelle29 said:


> 6/10 Haha, reminds me too much of celery
> 
> Phoebe Jeanne

7/10
Like Phoebe dislike Jeanne

Rosie May


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

10/10 Love it!!!

Dora Caroline


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

MrsBandEgglet said:


> 10/10 Love it!!!
> 
> Dora Caroline

3/10

So sorry....just reminds me of Dora the Explorer!

Aurora Louise


----------



## Cassie.

6/10, I like Aurora.

Jennifer Lilith


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 I like Jennifer but not as keen on Lilith


Halle Rose


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Kennedy May


----------



## annabelle29

7/10

Danielle


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Ryanne Sophia


----------



## bnporter81

5/10

Adalyn Marie


----------



## lillichloe

7/10- love ryanne not so fond of sophia

Emmeline Virgina I love the nn Emme
( pronounce emma-lyn)


----------



## BethHx

lillichloe said:


> 7/10- love ryanne not so fond of sophia
> 
> Emmeline Virgina I love the nn Emme
> ( pronounce emma-lyn)

5/10
although i too love the nn Emmy/Emme

*Ruby Rose *


----------



## Cassie.

7/10, I really like both names individually but not together.

Faryl Esme


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10 not keen on Faryl

Poppy Mae/May


----------



## BethHx

ProudMummyy said:


> 5/10 not keen on Faryl
> 
> Poppy Mae/May

10/10
its in our top 3 

Daisy Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Nadia Rae


----------



## TaraxSophia

I like Rae but not Nadia sorry 5/10
Sunday Alice


----------



## lillichloe

5/10 ..... not into the days of the week as names

Shelby


----------



## Guppy051708

lillichloe said:


> Shelby

7/10 Thats cute.

Mercedes	Raine


----------



## Justagirlxx

10/10 absolutely love both names. Unfortunately DH doesn't like Mercedes :(

Molly Jean


----------



## Jodiebump2012

Justagirlxx said:


> 10/10 absolutely love both names. Unfortunately DH doesn't like Mercedes :(
> 
> Molly Jean

Molly Jean sounds lovely together and Molly is one of my favourites! 

10/10

Laila Marie


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 love laila but not Marie

Jessica Louise


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Abigail


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10
Like Abi for short but not Abigail
Katie rose


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Susan Leah


----------



## BethHx

Cassie. said:


> 8/10
> 
> Susan Leah

2/10

Imogen Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Esme Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 Love Esme top of my list!

April Janye


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 :)

Averie Noelle


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10
Emily jane


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10

Elsie Jade


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Amber Mia Grace


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 :)

Maisy Lou (literally just thought of it so not expecting a high rating :')


----------



## SarahLou372

Hey I quite like it... Yes 8/10. Maybe Maisy Louise :thumbup:

Angelina Jane


----------



## ProudMummyy

Ohh ok that did surprise me! :)

4/10 - Not a fan of the name Angelina 

Sierra May


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, not keen on Sierra, like May though.

Alexandra Marie


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Aaliyah Rose


----------



## ProudMummyy

4/10 not keen at all i'm afraid :(

Elsa Faye


----------



## SarahLou372

Elsa 4/10 Sorry hun its just not my thing. And Faye 9/10! :thumbup:

Sophie Ann


----------



## ProudMummyy

love Sophie :) 8/10

Lilia Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10! That is a cute name And Alexandra Marie 8/10 also. 

Chantelle Jade


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 :)

I struggle so badly with girls names... ummmmmmmmm my angels name

Katie-Alexis


----------



## SarahLou372

This is beautiful Sweetie! 10/10!

Lily-Mae Kennedy


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 love it! :)

Layla Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

Aww 9/10! Layla is cute and Grace is another one of my Fave's 

Lydia Grace


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 :) so cute!!

Olivia May


----------



## SarahLou372

:haha: How werid this was the name I was going to put next

And 10/10! Top of my list!

Leanne


----------



## ProudMummyy

Hahaha freaky :haha:
2/10... sorry, nothing against the name, more the people I know!

Ruby


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! Love it!

Gemma Katie Marie


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10! :)

Lucy May


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Poppy Mae


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Alicia Rose


----------



## ProudMummyy

LOVE IT! Top of my girls list! :D 10/10

Lilian Rose


----------



## ProudMummyy

Alicia Rose - 7/10 love it :)


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 Sorry hun. 

Scarlett


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 :)
Really running out of ideas now hahaha! Ummm

Victoria Jayne


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, not keen.

Natasha May


----------



## annabelle29

4/10 I like May/Mae but not Natasha.

Brynlee


----------



## MamaDee

annabelle29 said:


> 4/10 I like May/Mae but not Natasha.
> 
> Brynlee

7.5/10- Quite pretty but not so much my style.

Sofia Marie


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! Cute!! 

Renae Christina


----------



## Cassie.

6/10, love Renae but not Christina

Annabelle Elise


----------



## twilightgeek

8/10! love 

Laurie Annalise


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, lovely 

Charlotte Rowanna


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 I love Charlotte 

Lacey-Mae


----------



## bnporter81

7/10

Bethany Noelle


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Amie


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, love Amie.

Millie Mae (friend's daughter's name, I'm not too keen).


----------



## ProudMummyy

7/10 I like both names but maybe not together :)

Elise Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 I really like both names but see them both as middle names... not sure why tbh!!

Louisa Evelyn


----------



## CupcakesKate

4/10

Abbeygaile Louise


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, not too keen on Abbeygaile, prefer Abigail. I like Louise.

Evelyn Faye


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Zoe Rose


----------



## BethHx

SarahLou372 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Zoe Rose

5/10
dont like Zoe, love Rose.

Daisy Isabella


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Isabella! But im sorry 3/10 for Daisy its not my kind of name. Sorry hun,

Hannah


----------



## ProudMummyy

6/10 :)

Skyla Rose


----------



## BethHx

5/10

Polly


----------



## bump#1

2/10 reminds me of the nursery rhyme

Alexis May


----------



## BethHx

which one lol?

6/10

Annabel Rose


----------



## ProudMummyy

Miss Polly had a dolly who was sick, sick, sick :)

8/10

Isabelle Grace


----------



## BethHx

Cant say i've ever heard of that one ! haha.

10/10 beautiful.

Daisy Joy


----------



## ProudMummyy

Really?! :O I am very shocked!

5/10 not really my sort of thing

Kayla Marie


----------



## BethHx

really. although im sure there is one that goes something like 'Polly put the kettle on, kettle on'

4/10 don't really like it dont hate it either.

Poppy Rose


----------



## ProudMummyy

Yeah there's that one as well :)

9/10! :)

ummmmm im running out of ideas... Sienna Rae (not to my personal taste)


----------



## BethHx

same! think i've said all the ones i like 

5/10 not my kind of name but dont mind Sienna.

Violet May


----------



## ProudMummyy

6/10 pretty just not my thing either :)

Freya Louise


----------



## BethHx

OH's favourite name (Freya) i'm not to keen though.
Think this will be my last one, really am out of names now!
6/10

Elsie Rose


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Erica Jade


----------



## ProudMummyy

Erica Jade - 7/10

Robyn May


----------



## BethHx

2/10
really not me.

Rosie May

Edit:too many commenting at once,
Erica Jade - 2/10
Robyn May - 4/10

i wish my OH would allow Elsie Rose, i love it! 


Rosie May


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Elisha May


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Sophia grace


----------



## ProudMummyy

8/10 very pretty :)

Harper Louise


----------



## KiansMummy

6/10

I'm not sure about harper although it is growing on me

Ruby Ann


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Natasha Leigh


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Danielle Louise


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Blossom Kate


----------



## BethHx

5/10

Daisy Ella Iris


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 sorry hun

Emma Michelle


----------



## bexxc

9/10

bryn morgan


----------



## Cassie.

7/10, LOVE Bryn, not too keen on Morgan.

Chardonnay.


----------



## BethHx

Cassie. said:


> 7/10, LOVE Bryn, not too keen on Morgan.
> 
> Chardonnay.

0/10 sorry i really dislike this name.

Lily Ella


----------



## Cassie.

BethHx said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> 7/10, LOVE Bryn, not too keen on Morgan.
> 
> Chardonnay.
> 
> 0/10 sorry i really dislike this name.
> 
> Lily EllaClick to expand...

I don't like it either, just thinking of random names really.

8/10

Hannah Grace


----------



## BethHx

Cassie. said:


> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> 7/10, LOVE Bryn, not too keen on Morgan.
> 
> Chardonnay.
> 
> 0/10 sorry i really dislike this name.
> 
> Lily EllaClick to expand...
> 
> I don't like it either, just thinking of random names really.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Hannah GraceClick to expand...

I saw you put Blossom further up, i LOVE that name, we're having it as a middle name lol. (youre probably going to say you don't like it now)

7/10 find Hannah too out-dated, like Grace though.

Bella Rose


----------



## Cassie.

BethHx said:


> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BethHx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cassie. said:
> 
> 
> 7/10, LOVE Bryn, not too keen on Morgan.
> 
> Chardonnay.
> 
> 0/10 sorry i really dislike this name.
> 
> Lily EllaClick to expand...
> 
> I don't like it either, just thinking of random names really.
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Hannah GraceClick to expand...
> 
> I saw you put Blossom further up, i LOVE that name, we're having it as a middle name lol. (youre probably going to say you don't like it now)
> 
> 7/10 find Hannah too out-dated, like Grace though.
> 
> Bella RoseClick to expand...

I like Blossom :) it's so pretty.

Bella Rose- 8/10

Maddison Sophia


----------



## Guppy051708

Cassie. said:


> Maddison Sophia

8/10 It's wicked cute. It would be 10/10 if it wasn't so popular here (USA)

hmm...

Avalon Eliza.


----------



## BethHx

2/10
like Eliza but Avalon reminds me of Savalon !

ermm,
Pippa


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Savannah Marie


----------



## Guppy051708

What is Savalon? Ive never heard of that before :shrug:

2/10 Not a fan of Pippa, put i do like Piper :D

erm...im running out haha...just spitting names out there :blush:

Leah Sage


----------



## Guppy051708

Cassie. said:


> Savannah Marie

love! 10/10

Macy Tabitha


----------



## Cassie.

Leah Sage- 10/10, lovely.
Macy Tabitha- 4/10, not overly keen but I don't hate it.


Maria Eloise


----------



## BethHx

Guppy051708 said:


> What is Savalon? Ive never heard of that before :shrug:
> 
> 2/10 Not a fan of Pippa, put i do like Piper :D
> 
> erm...im running out haha...just spitting names out there :blush:
> 
> Leah Sage

Its an anti-septic cream often found in first aid kits :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

BethHx said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> What is Savalon? Ive never heard of that before :shrug:
> 
> 2/10 Not a fan of Pippa, put i do like Piper :D
> 
> erm...im running out haha...just spitting names out there :blush:
> 
> Leah Sage
> 
> Its an anti-septic cream often found in first aid kits :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh: :rofl: hahah


----------



## Squarepants

Maria eliose 8:10

Harper Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Aubrey Leigh


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Elisha Mae


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Isla Katherine


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Jodie Louise


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Ella Jane.


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Liegh-Anne


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 I like Anne but not leigh

Pippa Louise


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Violet Evelyn


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Esme Elizabeth


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Tia grace


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Hayley Louise


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10 
Sophie Ann


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Harper Mai


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Hollie Mackenzie


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

7/10

Eloise May


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10

Aoife grace


----------



## Cassie.

10/10 LOVE!

Sophie Francesca


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

And Aoife grace 10/10! I love this :cloud9:

Amanda


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 
Lola rose


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Sarah


----------



## Cassie.

3/10, too plain for me

Shannon Atlanta


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10

Kerry


----------



## BethHx

2/10

Daisy Isabel Rose


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Nina Scarlett


----------



## BethHx

7/10 not keen on Scarlett because of the nn 'scar'

Daisy Phoebe Rose/ Daisy Rose Phoebe .. (im struggling to decide as you can probably tell)


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 hhmmm maybe Daisy Isabella Rose (instead of Isabel like above) i think that flows nicely.

Bella Faith


----------



## Cassie.

8/10, would prefer Isabella Faith though.

Courtney Rayne


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

6/10 like courtney not sure about rayne

Maddeline-Grace lol slightly biased


----------



## Hotszott22

MapleZoeSyrup said:


> 6/10 like courtney not sure about rayne
> 
> Maddeline-Grace lol slightly biased

7/10- Cute, but I know too many Maddy's

Nevada


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, not keen, sorry.

Annalisa Eve


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 

Stephanie


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Abigail Shantelle


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Madi louise


----------



## annabelle29

5/10

Emmeline


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Tia rose


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Freya Annabelle


----------



## CantWait_xx

5/10.

Lynsey


----------



## lillichloe

3/10 I dislIke someone with that name so I guess it's not really the name.
Harper


----------



## MummySambo

6/10

Savannah


----------



## Arlee

9/10

Chloe Anne


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Mackenzie Joy
Emma Jane
Delilah Rae


----------



## ProudMummyy

Chloe Anne - 8/10

Mackenzie Joy - 4/10 I see Mackenzie as more a boys name
Emma Jane - 6/10
Delilah Rae - 1/10 really don't like it at all. sorry

Erin Niamh


----------



## lillichloe

5/10 I like Erin I don't even know how to say the middle name I don't know if I like it or not

Maile ( Hawian flower name pronounced My-lee)


----------



## ProudMummyy

It's pronounce Knee-v can't believe you've never heard of it before :S its the traditional spelling of the name...

4/10 It reminds me of Miley Cyrus and I don't particularly like her if I'm honest

Leah Nicole


----------



## Baby2867

4/10

Lilah Ines


----------



## MamaDee

5/10 reminds me too much of Dalilah which for some reason I've never liked much.

Naomi Ella


----------



## seraphina

9/10 for Naomi not too sure about Ella : /

Matilda-Ariella


----------



## BethHx

8/10 i like Matilda but dont like double barreled names & not keen on the second name either.

Daisy Joy


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Aibhne (Ev-nee) Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Rosie


----------



## Samaraj

8/10

Charlie Kristine (CK)


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10
Jorja louise


----------



## Samaraj

5/10

Addison


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10
Megan Leah


----------



## Bitsysarah

8/10
Baylee


----------



## ProudMummyy

9/10 prefer it spelt Bailey

Isla Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Sophia grace


----------



## Bitsysarah

6/10 don't like Grace 

Rosie


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Lola Mae


----------



## ProudMummyy

10/10 was our girls name for Oliver

Cerys Marie


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Mary Leigh


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Evangeline


----------



## TaraxSophia

Love love love 10/10
Like how it can be shortened to Eva
Freya Alice


----------



## Bitsysarah

8/10
Beatriz / beatrice


----------



## BethHx

9/10
Daisy Eliza


----------



## TaraxSophia

10/10 I LOVE it!
Ariel


----------



## Squarepants

Ariel 8/10

Parker francis


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 sounds like a boys name to me sorry! My middle name is Frances and I hate it when people spell it with an i coz that's the male version! 

Pippa Evelyn (Evelyn is a family name)


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Amelia grace


----------



## Squarepants

Amelia grace 9/10 amelia is such a beautiful name.

Olivia Aubrey


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Aliyah Aimee


----------



## BLC34

7/10

Summer Jane


----------



## Samaraj

8/10


Samara Jane


----------



## TaraxSophia

Pretty! And I love Jane, so classical and beautiful!
9/10
Isis Ada


----------



## TheNewMrs

TaraxSophia said:


> Pretty! And I love Jane, so classical and beautiful!
> 9/10
> Isis Ada

3/10


Trinity Rose


----------



## CKC1982

TheNewMrs said:


> TaraxSophia said:
> 
> 
> Pretty! And I love Jane, so classical and beautiful!
> 9/10
> Isis Ada
> 
> 3/10
> 
> 
> Trinity RoseClick to expand...


7/10


Aria Galadrielle


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Lily Mae


----------



## Baby2867

7/10

Ines Winter


----------



## Baby2867

7/10

Ines Winter


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Eliza Kate


----------



## BethHx

6/10
I like Eliza as a middle name but not a first, weird i know. We are actually having it for LO name, & Kate isn't my kind of name.

Lily Eliza


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 I love lily but spelt with 2 'l's 

Lilly Ella (that was one of my choices if ds had been a Girly


----------



## BethHx

9/10
i prefer it Lily lol but personal opinion.
LOVE ella as a middle name, we had considered Daisy Ella. 

Ella Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10 love that too

Esmee


----------



## BethHx

3/10
not too keen.

Elsie Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10
It's okay..

Mia grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10- gorgeous, hubby ruled it out :(

Georgia Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 I love Georgia but spelt jorja and I like rose but not sure Georgia Rose go together :-/ xx


----------



## BethHx

you forgot the next name ;)


----------



## Arlee

Mabel Anne


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Phoebe Louise


----------



## ProudMummyy

5/10

Lilia Grace


----------



## Arlee

ProudMummyy said:


> 5/10
> 
> Lilia Grace

9/10

Ethel Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Halle Grace


----------



## Arlee

9/10

Genavieve


----------



## Justagirlxx

7/10

Andrea


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10
Francesca rose


----------



## Squarepants

7:10

Indigo Olivia


----------



## BethHx

8/10
like Indigo, not keen on Olivia.

Rose Mary


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10 rose is okay not keen on Mary

Maisey Leah


----------



## my.baby.girl

I will give my baby girl 

first name is NADYA

any suggestion from last name?


----------



## Samaraj

6/10 Very different :)

Charlotte Sophia


----------



## Arlee

Samaraj said:


> 6/10 Very different :)
> 
> Charlotte Sophia

9/10

Maxwell Drew [-X


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10 
Sounds like a boys name to me


----------



## KiansMummy

Keira Louise


----------



## Kiki1993

KiansMummy said:


> Keira Louise

4/10

sorry my friends cat is called keira which kinda put me off but if i had not met a cat with the name it would have been about 7/10 

Abbie Grace 
(I'm not "following the crowed" using Grace, Grace is my current surname and would like to use that as her middle name and Abbie was suppose to be OH name if he were a girl :haha:)


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 it's nice 

Ava Rose


----------



## Arlee

KiansMummy said:


> 1/10
> Sounds like a boys name to me

It is a boy's name...it's gross.


----------



## PinkCupcake

i would rate but there's no name to rate, 

Lilia Grace &#9829;


----------



## DanielleTTC

7/10

Amelia Sophia


----------



## KiansMummy

I like Sophia but not keen on amelia 5/10

Ava Lucy


----------



## katealim

7/10
Kaitlyn Randi-lee


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, like Kaitlyn, not keen on Randi-Lee

Eloisa Jane


----------



## Samaraj

7/10

Tahlia Adeline


----------



## Arlee

10/10

Rhiannon


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Eva Rose


----------



## BethHx

9/10

Evie May


----------



## ProudMummyy

6/10

Erin Lilia Grace


----------



## Bean66

8/10

Ottilie May (pn o-TEE-lee)


----------



## Guppy051708

8/10, i like it because its different and pretty! I dont usually like May but it sounds good with Ottilie.

Ella Paige


----------



## hope88

6/10

Abigail skye


----------



## Kiki1993

hope88 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Abigail skye

10/10 love both names and very cute together :)

Lacey Ann or Callie Chevonne


----------



## palacemommy

Lacey Ann 8
Callie Chevonne 7

Really like Lacey and Callie, not as keen on Ann or Chevonne



Arabella Rose


----------



## BethHx

10/10 love it.

Daisy Eliza


----------



## Guppy051708

palacemommy said:


> Arabella Rose

Is that pronounced Air-a-bella or Are-a-bella?

Rose sounds lovely with it, whichever it is :cloud9:
I like the Are-a-bella pronunciation best. Rose is classic and ages well.

8/10

Mya Ainsley


----------



## Guppy051708

BethHx said:


> 10/10 love it.
> 
> Daisy Eliza

9/10 - love Eliza! thats on our girl list (if we ever produce one :roll:)

Avery Lee


----------



## palacemommy

Avery Lee 9/10 very cute

(I had originally thought of Arabella as the AH-ra-bella pronounciation :) )

Calista Ava


----------



## Arlee

8/10 Calista is good but I'm bored of Ava.

Iris


----------



## Guppy051708

10/10 
LOVE Iris! Its also on our list.


Shiloh Marie


----------



## BroodyMummy21

8/10 love shiloh x

Helena Rose


----------



## xandersmommy

ella sue

8/10


----------



## hope88

7/10 love ella but not so much sue.

Roxy daisy


----------



## palacemommy

7/10 I like them seperately, not as much together

Leia Noelle


----------



## mercedese

Natalia Marie
7/10


----------



## TTCBean

6/10

Aria Rose


----------



## palacemommy

6/10

Tiffany Elise


----------



## Guppy051708

5/10

I like Elise :)

Eva Rae


----------



## smiler123

8/10 like Eva not sure about Rae but think its a grower! 

Amelia Joy


----------



## palacemommy

6/10 

Joy is a really cute middle name

Hannah Lilah


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really pretty :)

Catherine (Katie) Analise


----------



## CantWait_xx

5/10


Lynsey xx


----------



## Sarah Lou 80

CantWait_xx said:


> 5/10
> 
> 
> Lynsey xx

8/10 it's my sisters name but hers is spelt Lynsay.

Amity


----------



## twilightgeek

4/10 sorry i dont like it :/ 

Ciara Sophia :)


----------



## Samaraj

9/10 -very cute :)

Alexis Rose


----------



## Droplette

8/10

Hannah Louise


----------



## GlitterandBug

7/10 - like Hannah, not keen on Louise.

Anaya Grace


----------



## BethHx

6/10 not my kind of name but nice.

Emily Rose


----------



## smiler123

10/10 love it :)

Ava Madeleine


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 really pretty :)

Evelyn Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Freya grace


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Erica Noelle


----------



## bonjo808

6/10

Ariel Hope


----------



## Mummy1995

6/10 Evelyn Christine Rosalie :)


----------



## smiler123

6/10 love evelyn not sure about the others

Keira Skye


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 very pretty

Holly rose


----------



## freckles33

Rhea mai

Also my cousins LO is called Oakleigh rose really suits her xx


----------



## Cassie.

Holly Rose- 8/10
Rhea Mai- 4/10
Oakleigh Rose- 7/10

Katie Jayne


----------



## palacemommy

6/10 cute and classic but not a huge fan of Jayne

Aurora Kate


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Daniella Faye


----------



## Justagirlxx

1/10 I do like Faye though


Peyton Maye


----------



## BethHx

1/10
Don't like Peyton & dont like Maye spelt like that.

Lily Eliza


----------



## DanielleTTC

Love Eliza 8/10

Aoife (Irish name) ( sounded epha)


----------



## Mummy1995

6/10 

Darcie Rose :)


----------



## BethHx

2/10
really don't like Darcie, love Rose although it is a popular 'filler name'

Ivy


----------



## KiansMummy

I love Darcie rose 10/10

Not kean in ivy 2/10 

Maya Louise


----------



## XJessicaX

Doris Flappersnatchen


----------



## Cassie.

0/10, sorry :p

Alicia Rose


----------



## Samaraj

5/10

Charli Kristine


----------



## BethHx

1/10 
Dont like Charli for a girl & find Kristine out dated.

Evie Rose


----------



## honeysuede

BethHx said:


> 1/10
> Dont like Charli for a girl & find Kristine out dated.
> 
> Evie Rose

8/10

Evie May / Eva May


----------



## BethHx

9/10 for both.

Daisy May


----------



## honeysuede

BethHx said:


> 9/10 for both.
> 
> Daisy May

9/10

Daisy is lovely:thumbup:
x


----------



## DanielleTTC

Amelia penny suggested by my grandmother in law! Actually really like the middle name as penny cute and unquie


----------



## keepthefaithx

so cute!
8

Anna Rose


----------



## kellycontrary

7

Imogen Pamela (Pamela was my nan's name, I have to have it as she was beautiful, not necessarily that I think the name is beautiful!) 

shortened to Immy


----------



## DragonflyWing

4/10

Angelia Rose


----------



## smiler123

5/10 Really don't like Angelia

Summer Elise


----------



## DragonflyWing

7/10- that's cute!

Cassandra Grace


----------



## Guppy051708

DragonflyWing said:


> 7/10- that's cute!
> 
> Cassandra Grace

6/10

Eva Madalyn


----------



## BethHx

6/10

Eliza Rose 
Daisy Eliza

(torn between the two)


----------



## Guppy051708

BethHx said:


> Eliza Rose
> Daisy Eliza
> 
> (torn between the two)


I love Eliza Rose the best, but both are sweet names :flower:


----------



## Mummy1995

Eliza Rose - 8/10
Daisy Eliza - 5/10 :) x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Annalyn Rose


----------



## BethHx

10/10
Just saw this on a name post?
& thought 'wow thats beautiful, never seen it before'

Polly Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Sofia Elise


----------



## corgankidd

10/10 I love the name Sofia but I named my dog's my favorite names (Sophie and Billy) years ago so now I can't use them :( 


Juna Rae


----------



## smiler123

7/10 Really like Juna not so sure on Rae

Elodie Violet


----------



## BethHx

6/10
Dont like Elodie but like Violet. :) 

Isabelle Rose


----------



## Samaraj

9/10 cute :)

Samara <----my name :)


----------



## BethHx

7/10 ery unusual.

Isabelle Eliza
Daisy Eliza
Rosie Eliza

Being cheeky &.putting 3 haha


----------



## smiler123

Isabelle Eliza 5/10
Daisy Eliza 8/10
Rosie Eliza 7/10

Holly Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really pretty :)

Sophie Anne Denise 
Sophie Annalise

(Anne and Denise are our mums names)


----------



## DragonflyWing

7/10- pretty!

Lillyanna/Lilliana Rose


----------



## Taylorr

DragonflyWing said:


> 7/10- pretty!
> 
> Lillyanna/Lilliana Rose

7/10 I like Lily!


Seren Grace

x


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Millie rose


----------



## Arlee

10/10

Angelica


----------



## BethHx

4/10
Rosie Isabelle


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Lola Mae


----------



## BethHx

B/10 bur prefer May.

Isabelle Iris


----------



## KiansMummy

6/10 not keen on iris and don't think it really flows

Eden Louise


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 gorgeous name, my best friend's surname is Eden, so rules it out for me.

Katie Louise


----------



## melrose05

8/10

Cassidy Carol-lou :happydance:


----------



## XJessicaX

2

Poppy Annabelle


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4

Lauren Jade


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Lexi Olivia


----------



## hubblybubbly

2/10

Wren noelle


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Georgia Louise


----------



## Yumimum

7/10 pretty  

Yumi (pronounced yoo mee)


----------



## Samaraj

5/10

Rechenda


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10


Victoria Noelle


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 love the name Victoria but really don't like people shortening it to vicky!

Hannah Eve


----------



## DragonflyWing

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> Victoria Noelle

hehe for some reason read that "Victoria Noodle" :haha:

Hannah Eve- 5/10. I love Hannah, but I don't think Eve flows really well with it.

Caitlin Lily


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10 so pretty i love that

jasmine rose


----------



## smiler123

10/10 Beautiful :)

Amber Skye


----------



## BethHx

2/10

Annabel Rose


----------



## Bean66

5/10

Ottilie Grace


----------



## smiler123

7/10 :)

Cecily May


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Bethany Rose


----------



## LilliaBelle

7/10
Bethany Rose

Sapphira Blue


----------



## xandersmommy

LilliaBelle said:


> 7/10
> Bethany Rose
> 
> Sapphira Blue


6/10


Remy alexane


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Larissa


----------



## ImSoTired

8/10

Caitlin Isabel


----------



## hubblybubbly

7/10

Autumn Rae


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 really pretty

Katie Rose


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Rhea Louise (pronounced Re-a)


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Megan Lianna


----------



## keepthefaithx

4

Anna Faith


----------



## Samaraj

5/10

Kristie-Anna


----------



## navywag

5/10

evelyn faith


----------



## keepthefaithx

8

Ariana Faith


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Imogen Lily


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

Sophia Anna


----------



## LillyLee

8

Isla Gisselle


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

Marielle Rose


----------



## BethHx

5

Rosie Eliza


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10


Mia grace


----------



## keepthefaithx

8 love!

Ariana sophia


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Amelie Joy


----------



## Samaraj

9/10 (Im bias though mi niece's name is Amelie)

Hailee Jade


----------



## LillyLee

10/10! I love both of those names!

Vivien Renee


----------



## xandersmommy

Vivien Renee 

10/10 LOVE it!!

Aurora Giselle


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

sia alexandra


----------



## xandersmommy

sia alexandra 

8/10 beautiful name :)

Thea Eden


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Sienna Eve


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not as keen on Sienna but thats just coz of one I know, I liked it before that!! Love Eve though 


Abby Rose (Cameron)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Abby rose is nice i dont get what you mean by (cameron)

8

amber victoria


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Isla Jade


----------



## xx Emily xx

keepthefaithx said:


> Abby rose is nice i dont get what you mean by (cameron)
> 
> 8
> 
> amber victoria

Cameron is our surname. Think the name wouldn't go as well with a short surname!
Em xxx


----------



## BethHx

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 6/10
> 
> Isla Jade

5/10

Rosie Isabelle


----------



## smiler123

4/10 

Violet Emilia


----------



## miss cakes

scarlett grace


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

anna gabriella


----------



## BethHx

2/10

Daisy


----------



## keepthefaithx

2

harper isabelle


----------



## smiler123

9/10

Madeleine Leigh


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10 I love the short version madi leigh 
Freya Marie


----------



## prettyinblue

5/10

Mishka May


----------



## Justagirlxx

1/10

Alexandria


----------



## BethHx

7/10
started liking that name recently.

Isabelle Rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

8

Brynn Paige


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10
Scarlett


----------



## BethHx

0/10

Evie


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Maya grace


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Mia Aimee


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

clara


----------



## RebeccaLO

9/10 - Love Clara

Ana Freya


----------



## Deethehippy

Saffron Elizabeth


----------



## smiler123

9/10

Cara Louise


----------



## BethHx

2
indie rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

Alexandria Rose


----------



## BethHx

7.5
Ruby


----------



## smiler123

4

Caitlin Lucy


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Megan Rose


----------



## elle1981

5/10 

Delilah


----------



## SilverWillow

10/10 (I have Delilah on my possible middle names list)

Bree


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely name :)

Isabella Francesca


----------



## keepthefaithx

8 love!

Alexa katherine


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Leah Ellen Paige :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## smiler123

9/10

Ava Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Alofie Louise


----------



## keepthefaithx

2

Lexi danielle


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Ella


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Anabelle Rose


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

Alexia Rosalie


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 neither here nor there about it

Lillith Evangeline :flow:


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Elayna Isobel


----------



## keepthefaithx

6 dont like spellings!

Harper victoria


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Olivia Grace


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

8

Gloriana Michelle


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Keeley May


----------



## xandersmommy

SarahLou372 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Keeley May

8/10 that is super cute!!


Quinn Monroe (what i will name this baby if i am having a girl!)


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

8

Arabella


----------



## Arlee

10/10 Always loved Arabella

Jasmine Elise


----------



## Claireyh

9/10 just because I prefer Elise to Jasmine 

Elody Leeanne

This is fun as I will never get to name a girl now I know I'm having anither boy heehee

Xxx


----------



## smiler123

6/10 not too sure about leanne. Elody lovely though.

Allegra


----------



## baby_mama95

*Neveah*​
Pronounced Nev-ay-ya

Neveah = Heaven spelt backwards


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

5

Ariana


----------



## Kkb111211

6
Novalee


----------



## Hope7590

7/10 

Violet Mae


----------



## smiler123

10/10! :)

Eden Rose


----------



## MamaBear1

10/10 Beautiful!

Isla Jane Romilly


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Ruby Louise


----------



## Arlee

9/10

Milla Grace


----------



## keepthefaithx

9 so pretty!

Alexandria Paige


----------



## Carly.C

8
Madison Riley


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

aurora louise


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Erin Francesca


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Tia louise


----------



## MamaBear1

6/10

Sofia Rose Verity


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Jessica Louise


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Aeryn (Air-in) Elise


----------



## SarahLou372

Aeryn 10/10 And 0/10 For Elsie sorry hun Im not a fan of that name

Sofia Rose


----------



## LadySlipper

10/10

Audrey Cecilia


----------



## smiler123

8/10 Really Nice :)

Ellen Cecily


----------



## Aimee4311

7/10 
How about Josalyn Alexandria?


----------



## aly0890

7/10

Isobelle Marie (Elle for short)


----------



## Cassie.

6/10

Eva Lily


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love love love that name! Hubbys said big no to that one though!

Jenna Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Lily-Mae


----------



## palacemommy

9/10 very pretty!

Lilah Belle


----------



## MamaBear1

10/10 beautiful

Lily Noelle Dove


----------



## Cassie.

Ooh, 10/10, lovely.

Isabella Rae


----------



## mcnugget

8/10 pretty

Harriet Mae


----------



## smiler123

9/10 (for Harriet alone!- could take or leave Mae)

Alicia Elen


----------



## Cassie.

7/10, love Elen, not Alicia.

Madison Sophia


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

Avery caroline


----------



## smiler123

5/10

Olivia Paige


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10
Megan Louise


----------



## stellababy

6/10

Sabrina Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 

And Olivia Paige 10/10 by the way :cloud9:

Freya Rose


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Alissa Siobhan (Shivonne)


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Caitlin Mia


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Teagan Lilly


----------



## BlossomJ

8/10

Leah Florence

Or

Kay Florence


----------



## jessthemess

6/10 (Love Florence, not crazy, for myself on Kay or Leah)

Lake Athalie


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lawken


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Jozie grace


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Annabella Rose


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Heidi Anne


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Bella


----------



## BlossomJ

SarahLou372 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Bella

10/10 Love Bella! It's on my list!

Sarah Imogen


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! And Sarah is my name so :cloud9:

Sophie Ann


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10 love Sophie not a huge fan of Ann tho but it's okay as a middle name

Skye Elisha


----------



## BlossomJ

6/10 - already associate the names with people I know, so difficult to be objective!

Camilla Ivy


----------



## whatwillbe

7/ 10

Nevaeh


----------



## PinkCupcake

whatwillbe said:


> 7/ 10
> 
> Nevaeh

not a huge fan but it's not too bad, 6/10

Kayla Mae


----------



## The Alchemist

PinkCupcake said:


> whatwillbe said:
> 
> 
> 7/ 10
> 
> Nevaeh
> 
> not a huge fan but it's not too bad, 6/10
> 
> Kayla MaeClick to expand...

7/10

Zoey Isabella


----------



## 19Mommy

7 

Kimberly Elizabeth


----------



## BlossomJ

6/10

Louisa Florence


----------



## CherylC3

6/10

Sienna Alexandria


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Lydia Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

7/10

Mila Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Abby Louise


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Georgia grace


----------



## Bookity

6/10

Vanessa Mila


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Mia Grace


----------



## wellsk

8/10

Aoife Mae


----------



## beckyjoy4405

wellsk said:


> 8/10
> 
> Aoife Mae


5/10

Delilah Joy
Willow Joy
Lola Joy
Harley Joy


Obviously we know the middle name will be Joy lol just not sure about first name!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lola joy!!! Cuteee!!

Alexandria Rose


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Caitlyn Marie


----------



## The Alchemist

Cassie. said:


> 4/10
> 
> Caitlyn Marie

7/10

Filinda (it's a Thai name....you can be very honest, won't hurt my feelings)


----------



## Cassie.

7/10, quite pretty.

Symphony Alexia


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10
And Aoife Mae 10/10 :cloud9:

Eva Grace


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Eloisa Clair


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Emma Leigh


----------



## The Alchemist

6/10 not a fan of leigh, no offense! I do really love Emma though!

Paris Rose (I know...weirdo me, but I love it - and it's okay if you don't like it, my feelings won't be hurt :) )


----------



## jessthemess

5/10 but only because it's two word association names. I love Paris and I LOVE Rose. Just not together.

Sadie Faye


This is my second reply! Hope that's okay!


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10
Holly rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10!! Holly/Hollie is one on my list :cloud9:

Courtney


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Chloe Siobhan (Shiv-onne)


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Keeley May


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Lydia


----------



## Emma1804

6/10
Isla Grace


----------



## wellsk

9/10... I think that's so pretty :)

Iris Elizabeth


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Charlotte May-Anne


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10

Elena Cianne


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Evelyn Marie


----------



## Justagirlxx

9/10 Evelyn is beautiful

Allison Maeve


----------



## The Alchemist

5/10

Sarina Rose


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Bethan Elise


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Ellie-Mae


----------



## KiansMummy

10-10

Polly Jane


----------



## Cassie.

2/10, sorry

Ashleigh


----------



## The Alchemist

8/10

Ilona (or with/without these middle names: Marie, Grace, Jane)


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 Sorry hun not a fan myself.

Hayley Louise


----------



## jessthemess

7/10

Paisley Grace (This is my new-niece-to-be's name.)


----------



## The Alchemist

jessthemess said:


> 7/10
> 
> Paisley Grace (This is my new-niece-to-be's name.)

7/10

Catalina Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Stephanie


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 :cloud9:

Caitlin Isla Grace


----------



## The Alchemist

8/10

Amelie Claire


----------



## Stacey_H

9/10 :)

Imogen


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 :flower:

Jasmine


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Ebony Bridgette


----------



## SarahLou372

2/10 sorry hun im just not a fan of these names

Leanne


----------



## GuessDiamond

SarahLou372 said:


> 2/10 sorry hun im just not a fan of these names
> 
> Leanne

7/10

Ruby Anne


----------



## jessthemess

6/10 I love Ruby!

Freya Nadine


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Patricia Jean


----------



## Cassie.

2/10

Ellidy Marie


----------



## The Alchemist

9/10

Lauren Elizabeth


----------



## L61195

7/10

Lyla Marie


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10

Patricia Jean


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Eva grace


----------



## haydenmummy

9/10

Savanna pagan


----------



## Rosie.no1

5/10

Melody Grace


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Nina Marie


----------



## Mummy2B21

2/10

Phoebe


----------



## keepthefaithx

2

Mille Alexandra


----------



## GuessDiamond

keepthefaithx said:


> 2
> 
> Mille Alexandra

9/10

Isabel Rose


----------



## haydenmummy

7/10 

Tianna


----------



## GuessDiamond

haydenmummy said:


> 7/10
> 
> Tianna

8/10

Isla Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

6/10

Presley La Ree (la-ray)


----------



## GuessDiamond

The Alchemist said:


> 6/10
> 
> Presley La Ree (la-ray)

7/10

Ava Marie


----------



## lisa1986

7 

Frankie Jai


----------



## smiler123

6/10

Paloma Maria


----------



## lisa1986

6

Makenna


----------



## PinkCupcake

6

Ruby Summer


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Courtney Jade


----------



## OliviaRae

6

Amelia


----------



## oliviarose

8/10

Annabelle Ivy......


----------



## The Alchemist

6/10

Julia Katelyn


----------



## SarahLou372

2/10 for Julia sorry Im not a big fan And 10/10 for Katelyn :cloud9:

Amelie Hope Olivia


----------



## haydenmummy

devon leah


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Eden Marie


----------



## PinkCupcake

haydenmummy said:


> devon leah

4/10 not a fan of devon as it's a place in the uk, it doesn't seem right for a name.

Kayla Ruby-mae


----------



## The Alchemist

5/10 Like Kayla, not a fan of Ruby-Mae

Roselie Cerys


----------



## fairy_gem

8/10

Marnie Florence


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, not keen.

Erinae Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Kelsey


----------



## The Alchemist

10!

Lyla


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Teegan Marie


----------



## Mystelle

6/10

Cordelia Jeanne-Marguerite


----------



## The Alchemist

6 

Lily Kaylin


----------



## TTCBean

4.

Allysa


----------



## The Alchemist

8 Alyssa is nice 

Natalie


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Alianna Marie


----------



## stellababy

6

Susanna Jane


----------



## The Alchemist

4 

Chloe Alexis or Chloe Anne


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Kelsey Mae


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Freya Elise


----------



## BlossomJ

8/10

Verity Elise


----------



## Cetarari

9/10 I love Verity (DH, sadly, does not :( )

*Thea Elizabeth*


----------



## keepthefaithx

5
Ayla Caroline


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

April Lily


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Autumn Edie


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Lilia mae


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Layla Louise Mae


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Emmalina Lily


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :flower:

Kira Jade


----------



## KiansMummy

I'm not sure how you pronounce kira ? Is it like Kee-ra or Ky-ra. 

But still quite like it both ways 8/10

Jessica


----------



## SarahLou372

Its pronounced Kee-ra Hun :flower:

And 9/10

Sarah Louise


----------



## Mystelle

7/10

Dafina


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10 not my cup of tea sorry

Jasmine rose


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Freya Sophia


----------



## Babylene

Maylisa
That's my daughters name.


----------



## Babylene

Babylene said:


> Maylisa
> That's my daughters name.

oops forgot the rate the previous one...

Its not my thing I guess sorry..1/10


----------



## SarahLou372

Babylene said:


> Maylisa
> That's my daughters name.

8/10 I like it. 

Hayley Louise


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Sookie


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Jemma


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Daphne


----------



## MetalMaiden

1/10

Nora Alice
or
Isla Rae


----------



## Mystelle

8/10
1/10

Calia


----------



## Mummy2B21

2/10

Jaelyn


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Maddie


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lydia


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10

I know a little girl called Lydia and they call her Liddy (which I really love)

Evie Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Rebecca


----------



## hope88

7/10

Abbie daisy


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10
Isabel Faith


----------



## LoLoKate

5/10

Carly Abigail


----------



## palacemommy

5/10

Arabella Sophia


----------



## Mummy2B21

4/10

Thea


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Jazzlyn Kayla


----------



## upperwestside

7/9

Colette Cogan


----------



## ThatGirl

3

april rose-ann sophia


----------



## Mystelle

6/10

Autumn Skye


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Amelia Rose


----------



## Mystelle

7/10

Amber Lynne


----------



## ThatGirl

4

sophia lilly


----------



## Paisley

7

Everleigh Kristine


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Leah Amber


----------



## palacemommy

4/10

Kaira Hope


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Chantelle


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

I know a girl called that who was in my yr at school and she's really rough so now it just reminds me of chavs. Sorry :(

Aliscea Grace


----------



## The Alchemist

8 lovely

Zoralie


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

lily-may


----------



## palacemommy

8/10

Brightly Rose


----------



## Mystelle

9/10
Really original, I like Brightly a lot

Annabella (bella)


----------



## The Alchemist

8 cute :)

Keliah (-iah like Mariah) Lizbeth


----------



## ltbustle

6/10 Fallon Noelle


----------



## PepsiChic

6/10 I like Noelle!

Stephanie Jane


----------



## MommaMia214

8/10 - my sisters name is Stephanie!!

Ashley Brooke


----------



## Paisley

6/10 pretty--too many name associations. 

Evelyn Grace


----------



## Pauls_angel

8/10

Hannah Catherine


----------



## Mummy2B21

10

Aibnhe (Ev-Ne)


----------



## edigirl82

9/10, I love Gaelic names

Eva Katherine


----------



## palacemommy

9/10 pretty and classic

Cassidy Olivia


----------



## keepthefaithx

8 soo cute!

Alexandria rose


----------



## upperwestside

9 - very pretty combo

Campbell


----------



## Kasal

1/10 

Miller Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Zaria Brooklyn


----------



## MommaBarry

Eva Amelie[/QUOTE]

6/10


Ella Jane


----------



## Mystelle

9/10 i think Ella is so girly :)

Fallon


----------



## palacemommy

7/10

Kimberly Katie


----------



## Mystelle

5/10

Coralie Susannah


----------



## palacemommy

6/10

Laura Nicole


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Olivia Grace


----------



## palacemommy

8/10 

Sophia Estelle


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Kiera


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Ramona Jade


----------



## MommaBarry

8/10

Taylor


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Bailey


----------



## smiler123

4/10

Violet Amelia


----------



## Mummy2B21

4/10

Courtney


----------



## palacemommy

5/10

Lillian Emma


----------



## Mummy2B21

5

Ivy Kendra


----------



## MommaMia214

4/10----> Not too find of Ivy or Kendra, but it sounds good together

Lacey Alexis


----------



## upperwestside

8/8

Cecelia Grace (and call her CeCe)


----------



## TTCBean

Hmm not too fond of Cecelia so a 4

Lynne


----------



## MetalMaiden

3.5/10

I like the spelling but i think of an older lady, i seem to know alot of them ha sorry :blush: i like weird names tho there's a good chance not many like anyway so its okay :)

Stormie


----------



## annie00

5-10 only cause everyone I know is naming there baby girl Ava !!! 

Bentlie Elizabeth


----------



## annie00

I'm so sorry I was on the first page!!!! 

Stormie is 7-10 cute 

Bentlie Elizabeth


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10 not my taste

Daisy Mae


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Darcie Rose


----------



## Cassie.

5/10

Martha Olivia


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Jessica Jean


----------



## loubyloumum

9/10 for Jessica - thats really pretty! Jean is not to my taste though so 5/10 for that.

Indie Leigh


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Amelia Grace


----------



## kellycontrary

9/10

I cant remember if Ive posted this here so here goes...

Imogen Pamela (pamela is my nans name so its a given whatever first name I choose!)


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Mia


----------



## BlossomJ

9/10

Elsie Wren


----------



## Krippy

7/10

Remi Eileen


----------



## The Alchemist

7 like both, but not together

Gracelyn (with/without Rose as mn)


----------



## MommaBarry

8/10

Hannah


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Verity


----------



## The Alchemist

8 - don't hear this name often, at least where I'm from. Cute!

Okay. I'm goin' "unique" and "uncommon" - Not sure of this name myself, but curious what the next person will rate it:

Mindra Nayeli


----------



## Krippy

7/10 Love unique...

Zahli


----------



## SarahLou372

50/19 Sorry hun Im not a fan of this one

Kelly


----------



## The Alchemist

7 - nice, simple, and sweet but not really a name I'd choose

Stevie


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Faye


----------



## smiler123

6/10

Maisie Eva


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Gabby


----------



## Mummy2B21

10

Etienne


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Isla Marie


----------



## Mummy2B21

4

Avalon


----------



## MommaBarry

5/10

Maleah Grace


----------



## Mummy2B21

2 

Jessica Isabelle


----------



## The Alchemist

6 - love Isabelle but not Jessica

Madalyn Alexis


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Clover Grace


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Tamaryn Faith


----------



## Mummy2B21

1

Jaelyn


----------



## MommaBarry

2

Claire


----------



## smiler123

8/10 love the classics :)

Alexia Rose


----------



## Cassie.

Lily Ocean


----------



## Mummy2B21

3

Sandie


----------



## Loui1001

2 

Beth Maria


----------



## smiler123

6

Harriet


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Kaitlin Eloisa


----------



## smiler123

8/10 But prefer Kaitlin Eloise

Allegra


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Sirene


----------



## The Alchemist

7 I prefer to add an -a at the end but lovely still.

Don't know about this name but do rate it:

Saphina


----------



## SarahLou372

8

Samantha


----------



## Squiggy

9/10 

Jaqueline


----------



## SarahLou372

4 - Sorry hun im not really a fan of this one

Stephanie


----------



## The Alchemist

3 it's just too common for me 

Amoralyn (ah-MOR-a-lin) 

Amoralyn Dafinla


----------



## MommaMia214

2-sorry hun, just really nms

Alexiana Rae


----------



## o.o

7/10 nice!
Alexis Noelle


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Rosa Katherine


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Abigail


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Isobel Grace


----------



## smiler123

7/10 

Annabelle Hannah


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Isla Grace


----------



## Rosie.no1

9/10

Farah Grace


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Darcie Isobel


----------



## keepthefaithx

like the name but spelld Darcy Isabelle.
:)

7

Kylianne Rose


----------



## Cassie.

0/10

Martha Jade


----------



## MommaBarry

0/10 

Evelyn


----------



## Cassie.

10/10

Kaysie May


----------



## MommaMia214

9/10

Lacey Alexys


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Dulcie Elizabeth


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Kara louise


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Harriet


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Isabella Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10

Gabrielle


----------



## Jea716

10/10

Juliet


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Adalynn


----------



## TTCBean

8/10

Lilly-Anne Rose


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Ava Grace


----------



## Mummy2B21

4

Melody


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Electra


----------



## Cassie.

0/10, sorry.

Anais Jade


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Ava


----------



## Mummy2B21

2

Cherish


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Millie rose


----------



## Mummy2B21

1

Cianna


----------



## SarahLou372

7

Autumn


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Summer


----------



## SarahLou372

9

Clarice


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Katelyn


----------



## SarahLou372

10!! :thumbup::cloud9: OH hates it though :nope:

Annabelle


----------



## KiansMummy

Aww I love katelyn too would of used it if my son was a girl x 6/10 I prefer Isabelle x

Tegan


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 Purely because it was my baby sisters name and she was sadly born sleeping on the 09th Feb 2011 :cloud9::cloud9:

Elicia


----------



## KiansMummy

I like that but spelt with an 'A' Aliscea 9/10

Sophia


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Amber


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Lexi


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Lucy Marie


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10

Not keen on Marie

Poppy Louise


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Ashleigh Sophia


----------



## MommaMia214

8/10

Kaelyn Elizabeth


----------



## The Alchemist

8 cute

Coralie Larissa


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Aria


----------



## Mummy2B21

2/10

Jasmine


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Amelie


----------



## smiler123

10/10

Amy Louise


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Dannan Elsa


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10

Casey


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Georgia


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Imogen Eloise


----------



## smiler123

5/10

Lydia Skye


----------



## Mummy2B21

6

Saskia


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Martha


----------



## The Alchemist

1

Kimaya Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Ellen Rebecca


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Taya rose


----------



## Mummy2B21

2

Aaliyah


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Eliza


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Dannan Jane


----------



## KiansMummy

1/10

Evie Louise


----------



## Mummy2B21

3

Poppy


----------



## KiansMummy

9/10

Romy


----------



## Mummy2B21

10 - Love this name at the mo one of my favorites! Not sure if i prefer it for girl or boy though.

Ivy


----------



## smiler123

8

Violet


----------



## KiansMummy

I love it for a girl , would like to use Romy-Jane if I have a little girl

Ivy 4/10 

Lily-Mae


----------



## The Alchemist

KiansMummy said:


> I love it for a girl , would like to use Romy-Jane if I have a little girl
> 
> Ivy 4/10
> 
> Lily-Mae

5


Wendy Azayleah (ah-ZAY-leeaa)

Rosalie Azayleah

Azayleah Rose


----------



## Cassie.

2/10
5/10
2/10

Asha
Aeryn


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10
8/10

Susanne
Susannah


----------



## Cassie.

3/10
5/10

Olivia


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Gabriella Delaney


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Kaelyn


----------



## Cassie.

8/10

Marcia


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Jasmine


----------



## MommaBarry

8/10
 
Morgan Faye (girl)


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Kyla Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

8

Devika Rae


----------



## Cassie.

2/10 for Rae, don't like Devika.

Kirsty


----------



## KiansMummy

3/10

Macie


----------



## MommaBarry

9/10

Morgan Taylor


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Maisy


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Jackalyn Rose


----------



## tattmum

Trinity ( which means the past, present & future) and rayne as the middle which means Queen! So Trinity Rayne !!!!


----------



## Jilliank2005

8/10

Elsa Juliet


----------



## SarahLou372

5 Sorry Im not much of a fan

Hannah


----------



## Mummy2B21

3/10

Kimberly


----------



## Cassie.

2/10

Savannah


----------



## The Alchemist

4

Sonya


----------



## Smurfette

4

Kitty


----------



## SarahLou372

3 Sorry not a big fan :flower:

Belle


----------



## The Alchemist

9 love Belle/Bella

Evelyn


----------



## KiansMummy

7/10

Ella


----------



## this_is_me

8

Katja


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10

Harriet


----------



## The Alchemist

0 sorry, it's just not my cup of tea at all

Sabrina


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10

Ruby


----------



## Cassie.

4/10, very popular now though.

Alicia Jo


----------



## KiansMummy

8/10


----------



## Cassie.

Lily-Mae


----------



## SarahLou372

10 :cloud9:

Eva


----------



## Ajones47911

sarahlou372 said:


> 10 :cloud9:
> 
> Eva




6/10


kaidence


----------



## SarahLou372

7

Charlotte


----------



## The Alchemist

6 

Molly Rosabelle


----------



## KiansMummy

4/10

Skye


----------



## Jadey-x

5/10

Jessica-Rae


----------



## keepthefaithx

7

ariana rose


----------



## xxEMZxx

4/10.

Grace.


----------



## edigirl82

9/10

Elsa Lily


----------



## KiansMummy

6/10

Maisy grace


----------



## edigirl82

5/10 - adore both names but maybe not together.

Elsa Genevieve


----------



## SarahLou372

5

Penny


----------



## KiansMummy

0/10
Sophie


----------



## moose31

6/10

Emmalyn


----------



## SarahLou372

5

Rosie


----------



## moose31

3/10
Keagan


----------



## Mummy2B21

4

Queenie


----------



## SarahLou372

4

Freya


----------



## Cassie.

6

Erin
Lacey 
Holly


----------



## KiansMummy

Erin - 6
Lacey -2
Holly - 8


Phoebe
Zara
Lola


----------



## SarahLou372

Erin - 10! :cloud9:
Lacey - 10! :cloud9:
Holly - 10! :cloud9: All on my top list

Phoebe - 10! :cloud9:
Zara - 2
Lola - 7

Olivia
Keira
Sarah


----------



## KiansMummy

Olivia 7
Keira 10
Sarah 5

Lottie


----------



## The Alchemist

8 cute

Presley


----------



## moose31

8

evelyn

@Kiansmummy(btw lottie is my maiden name so 10/10)


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Gemma


----------



## Cassie.

3/10

Alexia


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Layla Louise


----------



## Cassie.

4

Sara
Marceline


----------



## SarahLou372

Sarah -10 :thumbup:

Marceline - 2 

Molly


----------



## The Alchemist

8 Love Molly, it is a cute name

Dahlia Chevelle (nn could be Dolly?)


----------



## BlossomJ

Dahlia is very pretty - 8

Not sure about Chevelle though.

Kirsty Wren


----------



## KiansMummy

5/10

Lilly Mae


----------



## Hope7590

8/10 Very cute name

Maeve Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really pretty

Ellen Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10, lovely

Paisley Rose


----------



## moose31

9/10

jada lena


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 not my cuppa tea, sorry

Jenna Mae


----------



## Cassie.

4

Ainsley May


----------



## fairy_gem

2/10

Elodie


----------



## KiansMummy

2/10

Lyla rose


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Violet


----------



## Cassie.

4/10

Victoria (Tori for short)


----------



## KiansMummy

5

Lucy


----------



## Cassie.

4

Teaghan


----------



## Mummy2B21

0

Madison


----------



## Hotszott22

9

Brooklyn


----------



## MummyPony

6/10

Charlotte Bluebelle (Lottie-Belle for short)


----------



## The Alchemist

5 

Valkyrie 

[Valkyrie = val-KEER-ree; origin is from Scandinavian mythology; they were female warrior deities; this name has nothing to do with Hitler as shown in the movie with Tom Cruise]


----------



## xx Emily xx

0 sorry reminds me of ride of the valkyries -Wagner

Erin Rose


----------



## Cassie.

9/10

Alissa Marie


----------



## KiansMummy

5:10

Gracie Louise


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Matilda Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Shana


----------



## PinkCupcake

5/10.. not sure to be honest

Lilia Jade <3


----------



## devon_91x

7/10

Darcey Paige


----------



## MummyPony

9!!! Love Darcey!

Emillia Scarlett

And eeek Devon you're due so soon!! Good luck x


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lucy Marie


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Nivia Elsie


----------



## Taurus8484

7/10

Charlotte Hayley


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Leonie May


----------



## BlossomJ

6/10

Elsa Florence


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Iris Amelia


----------



## moose31

6/10

Catherine Veronica


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Dahlia


----------



## Kittenscales

5

Brodie Bethany Scales


----------



## Mummy2B21

8

Marianna


----------



## Jenkawaii

JAZLYN UMI
JAZLYN derive from Jasmine (means pretty/flower)
UMI derive from japanese meaning of sea/ocean

i want her as pretty as a flower but can be calm as a sea or can self protect herself and can be raging as the waves of an ocean 
so well yeah i want her to be a good girl but of course to this world i want her
to be a fighter as well


----------



## Cassie.

7/10

Abigail


----------



## keepthefaithx

6

Ariana Faith


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Hailey Jade


----------



## nic18

7/10 

sophia-lily (one name)


----------



## Mummy2B21

4 - Im not that keen on double barrelled first names. They are both gorgeous seperate though.

Calandra

Catalina


----------



## The Alchemist

8 

10

Riverlyn Lily


----------



## Mummy2B21

I love both those names but not together, 4 together, 10 riverlyn, 8 lily.

Minnie Sapheira


----------



## Kians.mummy

1

Flora


----------



## Amygdala

8/10

Elora


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10
Stephanie


----------



## Nitengale

7/10

Halo


----------



## The Alchemist

7 Different...like it

Amfa


----------



## JASMAK

0. Sorry..how do you say it?

Poppy


----------



## Mummy2B21

Fantasia


----------



## threebirds

Hi sorry im not sure about Fantasia as a first name, would make a cool second name tho 

Sadie-Rose


----------



## edigirl82

7

Robyn


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8

Leanna


----------



## Jadey-x

7

Jayla


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5

Tamzin


----------



## Mummy2B21

threebirds said:


> Hi sorry im not sure about Fantasia as a first name, would make a cool second name tho
> 
> Sadie-Rose

You dont have to be sorry hun, I wouldnt particualy name my child fantasia i just like playing the game and see what people think of names that come to mind, i also think it would be a cool middle name but i wouldnt have the guts to use it as it sounds like a fantacy name lol [/QUOTE]

Tamsin 7

Sienna Rose


----------



## edigirl82

7

Florence


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9

Georgina


----------



## Jazzyjess20

5 I prefer Georgia

Poppy grace


----------



## Jadey-x

8

Jayda Rose


----------



## Jazzyjess20

7

Louisa


----------



## The Alchemist

0

Arabella Rose


----------



## sojourn

2

Lorelai Louise


----------



## Jazzyjess20

0
Demi-Leigh


----------



## Mummy1995

3, Violet


----------



## Jazzyjess20

4

Keira Louise


----------



## Jadey-x

7

Jessica Leigh


----------



## edigirl82

7

Maisy Rose


----------



## Hope7590

7/10

Maeve Belle


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Shelby Sophia


----------



## Nitengale

6

Cypress Belle


----------



## The Alchemist

Nitengale said:


> 6
> 
> Cypress Belle

5

Esmeralda Marie


----------



## edigirl82

4

Eva Sophie


----------



## x-li-x

8/10 on both names , I like Eva !! very pretty

sorry I have 3 :)

Quinn
Aubree
Milena


----------



## ChezTunes

Quinn - 4/10
Aubree - 8/10
Milena - 6/10

Elsa Robyn?
Cassidy Regan?


----------



## edigirl82

Elsa Robyn 8/10
Cassidy Regan 2/10

Aoife Rose


----------



## Mummy2B21

1/10

Penelope Rosette


----------



## Hope7590

Penelope rosette 

5\10

Phoebe Belle


----------



## babers

4/10

Miley Monroe

Marly Madeleine


----------



## Mummy2B21

4/10
4/10

Nadine


----------



## edigirl82

3/10

Francesca


----------



## Inoue

7/10


Sophia


----------



## moose31

7/10

Logan Alexadria


----------



## JASMAK

8

Jerry


----------



## Kittenscales

5

Freya Jessica


----------



## keepthefaithx

5

ariana olivia


----------



## Mummy2B21

5/10

Amelia


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 very pretty but very popular for my liking

Faith Eloise


----------



## FlowerTots13

6/10

Evie Jane


----------



## NicholaP

7/10

iona victoria


----------



## ChezTunes

Iona Victoria - 6/10.

Iona's my mom's name! :)

Elena. (EL-AY-nah)


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 add an 'H' to the front (hell-ay-na) and it will be 10/10 lol

Elicia Clementine


----------



## Samaraj

6/10

Alexis


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 prefer Alexa/Alexia

Scarlet Sophia


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10 

Hattie Isabella


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Lola Rose


----------



## edigirl82

6

Matilda Grace


----------



## mum2be257

3
emily karen


----------



## smiler123

10/10 for Emily but don't really like Karen (sorry)

Hannah Eloise


----------



## Mummy2B21

3/10y

Surrane (nn Suri)


----------



## edigirl82

2/10

Olivia May


----------



## Mummy2B21

1/10 far too common for my liking.

Chloe Jade


----------



## MetalMaiden

3.5/10 

Harlow Raine


----------



## smiler123

9/10

Violet Quinn


----------



## pghgirl3

smiler123 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Violet Quinn

9.5/10

Verona Ruth


----------



## The Alchemist

5 

Nessarose Katelin


----------



## x Helen x

5... sorry! I like Nessa and Rose, but not together. Love Katelin though!

Eva


----------



## Mummy2B21

5

Terra (Tear-rah)


----------



## The Alchemist

7 Terra's cute but sounds like a shortened name 

Audrina Cherie


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 reminds me of Audrina Partridge and she gives me the creeps lol

Lucy Gabriella Faith


----------



## sftblkc26

Karsyn Avery


----------



## smiler123

6/10 not sure about karsyn but really like avery

Everleigh Willow


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## Balanchine

10 I love Evelyn and want to use it as middle name!

Callie Evelyn


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 lovely name, i think Callie is very pretty.

i will say my name again as it got missed a couple of posts up

Lucy Gabriella Faith


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 I love Lucy Gabriella but not as keen on Faith

Aoife Louise


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 for Aoife 3/10 for louise

I love irish names! Louise im not to keen on even though i know alot of nice Louises' lol

Scarlet Sophia


----------



## smiler123

9/10 :)

Autumn Lily


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10

Darcy Lilith


----------



## babyGracie xx

Gracie Lena


----------



## xx Emily xx

Darcy Lilith 9/10
Gracie Lena 6/10

Orla Mae


----------



## ChiGirl18

6/10 for orla mae... LOVE mae, not liking orla

Noelle Jean OR Nora Jean


----------



## edigirl82

3/10 for both 

Holly Rhianne


----------



## Steph_C

9/10

Harlow Rose

&

Skylah Lily


----------



## smiler123

10/10 Harlow Rose
4/10 Skylah Lily

Cadence


----------



## mammaspath

8/10 For Cadence

Kataleya(cat-uh-lay-uh) Ana-Louise nickname(Kat)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

mammaspath said:


> 8/10 For Cadence
> 
> Kataleya(cat-uh-lay-uh) Ana-Louise nickname(Kat)

5/10- I like Ana-Louise but not keen on Kataleya or Kat


Daisie Louisa


----------



## The Alchemist

3

Samira Pristine


----------



## BlossomJ

7 for Samira but don't like Pristine

Matilda Ivy

(Tilda for short)


----------



## edigirl82

7/10 - I love Matilda but I think with Ivy it sounds a little old-fashioned. 

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Hannie


----------



## kgrady87

Mummy2B21 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Hannie

6/10

Kinley Elizabeth


----------



## keepthefaithx

like elizabeth, not liking kinley

4

Sage Harper


----------



## kateKate

5/10

Anna Florence


----------



## pghgirl3

7/10 I love Anna (my middle name is Annalouise) but I'm not too keen on Florence.

How about Norah Louise (or Nora Louise - what spelling do you prefer)?


----------



## ChezTunes

Nora Louise ~ 6/10 - Although it's not my taste, it sounds really pretty. Louise is my middle name! :)

Calliope (cal-EYE-uh-pee)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

ChezTunes said:


> Nora Louise ~ 6/10 - Although it's not my taste, it sounds really pretty. Louise is my middle name! :)
> 
> Calliope (cal-EYE-uh-pee)

8/10 - love the meaning of it too

Bryony (bry-ah-nee) Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

LiverpoolLass said:


> ChezTunes said:
> 
> 
> Nora Louise ~ 6/10 - Although it's not my taste, it sounds really pretty. Louise is my middle name! :)
> 
> Calliope (cal-EYE-uh-pee)
> 
> 8/10 - love the meaning of it too
> 
> Bryony (bry-ah-nee) RoseClick to expand...

2/10 don't like either


Trinity Faith


----------



## justinmymind

5/10 
My name is Sophy. So if my baby is a girl we are going to name her:

Sophie Jollie


----------



## hope88

4/10

Caris daisy


----------



## PoppyPainting

7/10 but I'd have spelt it Carys.

Theone (love the sound and the meaning - gift of God - which fits!)


----------



## harborsdaddy

9/10 its pretty, I like unique names and so does my wife. i like that one 

Saskia Faye
(my nieces name)


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 pretty but know a horrible Faye!!

Isla Rose


----------



## Mummy2B21

5 love rose not so much isla.

Lisa Marie


----------



## Rosie.no1

5/10

Aerin Grace (pronounced er-in)


----------



## Mrs Ellie

Aerin Grace is pretty, 8/10

I've had a long time to think of girls names, and my all time fave is Penny Sophia Eloise


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful name, really feminine

Aoife Rose


----------



## jenmcn1

xx Emily xx said:


> 10/10 beautiful name, really feminine
> 
> Aoife Rose

8/10

Isla Kirsten


----------



## Mummy2B21

5/10

Phoebe Isabelle


----------



## babydoodle

5/10

Natalie Marie


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Matilda Faith


----------



## mjemma

7/10

Ariana grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 think Arianna is growing on me :)

Aerin Rose


----------



## kjsmummy

3/10
lyla rose


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Callie May


----------



## xtlcx

smiler123 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Callie May

6/10

Imogen Mae


----------



## LiverpoolLass

xtlcx said:


> smiler123 said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Callie May
> 
> 6/10
> 
> Imogen MaeClick to expand...

8/10

Amelie


----------



## smiler123

10/10

Talia


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Darla


----------



## ashley1723

4/10

Lilia


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10

Sophie Renee


----------



## kjsmummy

4

gracie mae


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 

Saphia (saf-e-uh) Rosalie


----------



## kjsmummy

2

macie rae


----------



## LoolaBear

2/10 Racy Macie springs to mind (bit of a tart who i went to school with)

Alayna Marie


----------



## LiverpoolLass

LoolaBear said:


> 2/10 Racy Macie springs to mind (bit of a tart who i went to school with)
> 
> Alayna Marie

7/10

Cadence


----------



## babers

8/10

Bria Olivia (Bree-ah)


----------



## LoolaBear

1/10 both names sound too similar at the end so sounds like your trying to rhyme them (pet hate of mine) but i do like Brianne to go with Olivia

(bit of a funky one here but i love creating different names lol)

Texas Matilda Ray


----------



## LiverpoolLass

LoolaBear said:


> 1/10 both names sound too similar at the end so sounds like your trying to rhyme them (pet hate of mine) but i do like Brianne to go with Olivia
> 
> (bit of a funky one here but i love creating different names lol)
> 
> Texas Matilda Ray

That is funky! lol. 

I like Matilda Ray so I give those names 9/10 (prefer it the spelling Rae for a girl though) - but I don't think Texas works as a name. I have to give that 1/10 - Reminds me of the movie Miss Congeniality where the pervy assistant calls the Texan contestant "Tex-ass!"


Autumn Raine or Autumn Rose


----------



## Mummy2B21

Autumn Rose i like 9/10 not keen on Autumn Raine sounds a little too weather/y and maybe a jokey name..2/10

Moesha


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10 reminds me of the tv programme!

Eden Rose


----------



## edigirl82

8/10, lovely name  

Leonie Abigail


----------



## thatch

Leonie Abigail 7/10 very sweet name 


Kelsey Ryanne


----------



## ashley1723

6/10 

Paisley


----------



## Squarepants

8/10 beautiful name!

Indigo mae


----------



## BaybeeMama

5/10

*Ella Alena*


----------



## JASMAK

2/10...too popular

Brynna Mae


----------



## LiverpoolLass

JASMAK said:


> 2/10...too popular
> 
> Brynna Mae

6/10 - I'm not sure how to pronounce it though, is it Brin-a or Bry-na?

Lucia Grace (Loo-chee-a)


----------



## Bitsysarah

4/10


Rosie


----------



## The Alchemist

5 Rosie is cute but I see it as a nn and too common

Kalila (ka-LEE-la) Shelby


----------



## Wriggley

2/10

Saraya


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Wriggley said:


> 2/10
> 
> Saraya

7/10 

Piper


----------



## JASMAK

LiverpoolLass said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> 2/10...too popular
> 
> Brynna Mae
> 
> 6/10 - I'm not sure how to pronounce it though, is it Brin-a or Bry-na?
> 
> Lucia Grace (Loo-chee-a)Click to expand...

Brin-a. :)


----------



## JASMAK

LiverpoolLass said:


> Wriggley said:
> 
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Saraya
> 
> 7/10
> 
> PiperClick to expand...

8

Sarah


----------



## startingtotry

[/QUOTE]

8

Sarah[/QUOTE]


6 (I like a traditional name but Sarah is reallu popular, maybe add an unisual middle name)

Ada Norah


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Erin Rose


----------



## edigirl82

8/10, lovely.

Isla Grace


----------



## LiverpoolLass

edigirl82 said:


> 8/10, lovely.
> 
> Isla Grace

10/10 - I love both names and they work well together, perfect! :)

This is my current favourite girl name option but I'm worried it might be too "out there"....

Seraphina Rose (Sephi Rose for short)


----------



## The Alchemist

8 I like it! I like names that aren't common or the typical anglo-saxon names. And I quite like Sephi for short 

Cliona


----------



## 19Mommy

7/10

Kimberly Elizabeth


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Avarie


----------



## KittiKat76

Avarie 3 (sounds too birdy, sorry)

Iris
Ellie
Ella
Bella
Jessie


----------



## Mummy2B21

5

Jessica Isabelle


----------



## JLForever1204

8/10
~ My best friend's name is Jessica and I've always loved the name Isabelle.

Mia Grace


----------



## LillyLee

9/10 simple and feminine

Hailey Nichole


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Zoehlli Vera


----------



## Mummy2B21

8

Jessie Jane


----------



## smiler123

5/10 reminds me too much of Jessie J!

Caitlin Avery


----------



## annaki

5/10 

Holly Mae


----------



## Mummy2B21

10

Esther


----------



## startingtotry

9/10 I really like Esther!

Ethel


----------



## ChezTunes

Ethel 3/10

Elena


----------



## Mummy2B21

10

Lois


----------



## TTCBean

10! I love the name Lois, thinking it might be a middle name for a girl if I get one!

Gale


----------



## pghgirl3

I think Gale is very pretty! 8.5/10.

Amina Ruth


----------



## timetoshoot

Paola :thumbup:


----------



## smiler123

7/10 Like it but don't Love it.

Elodie Violet


----------



## Skye1

7/10



Loxy


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 i actually think thats very pretty!
unfortunately couldnt have it round here as i would get all the chavs going 'what? like Lexie' and then would insist on calling her lexie!

Alexa Evangeline


----------



## Skye1

LoolaBear said:


> 10/10 i actually think thats very pretty!
> unfortunately couldnt have it round here as i would get all the chavs going 'what? like Lexie' and then would insist on calling her lexie!
> 
> Alexa Evangeline

Oooooh so pleased you said that, its the name I've picked :flower::flower::happydance::happydance:


Alexa ... 9/10 .. different and classy! 




Erin Leigh


----------



## LoolaBear

Skye1 said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 i actually think thats very pretty!
> unfortunately couldnt have it round here as i would get all the chavs going 'what? like Lexie' and then would insist on calling her lexie!
> 
> Alexa Evangeline
> 
> Oooooh so pleased you said that, its the name I've picked :flower::flower::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Alexa ... 9/10 .. different and classy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erin LeighClick to expand...


It is very pretty and unique but not in a silly way :flow:

Erin Leigh - 8/10 Im not too keen on Leigh but love Erin

Alice Sophia


----------



## smiler123

10/10 Traditional :)

Amelia Florence


----------



## startingtotry

10/10! love it! if we didn't have a niece called Amelie then we'd be thinking about Amelia and I love Florence too!


Elsie, Ada or Ethel? would love an opinion on each. Middle name is Norah after my nan


----------



## Guppy051708

6/10 Love Amelia, not so keen on Florence.

Natalie Eve


----------



## Guppy051708

startingtotry said:


> 10/10! love it! if we didn't have a niece called Amelie then we'd be thinking about Amelia and I love Florence too!
> 
> 
> Elsie, Ada or Ethel? would love an opinion on each. Middle name is Norah after my nan

Elsie Norah is adorable :flower: 8/10


----------



## smiler123

Natalie Eve 8/10 

Daisy Fleur


----------



## ChezTunes

Daisy Fleur - 4/10. It's cute, but not for me :)

Elsa.


----------



## edigirl82

9/10, love it!

Matilda


----------



## smiler123

8/10 really like it :)

Nancy May


----------



## ChezTunes

Nancy May 8/10 - There's always been something I really like about Nancy! I'm not keen on May but it flows really well :)

Noelle.


----------



## KittiKat76

Love Noelle, people always call their christmas babies Noelle, when it is just an all-round gorgeous name!!

Elliot for a girl?! I think it's lovely


----------



## Guppy051708

10/10 I love Elliot. We named DS2 that but i think it would be great on a girl too!

Elsa Lorraine


----------



## pumpkin1979

Anabelle :)


----------



## MrsBabyBump

7/10
Alydia Faith


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 prefer Lydia :)

Aerin Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 not too keen on the spelling but still a pretty name.

Alexa evangeline (think i may have already said it but cant remember lol)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

LoolaBear said:


> 7/10 not too keen on the spelling but still a pretty name.
> 
> Alexa evangeline (think i may have already said it but cant remember lol)

8/10 - I don't love Alexa but I like it, I do LOVE Evangeline

Fallon?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

8/10
is it a unisex name?
and Camden


----------



## Bambola

7/10

Milania


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 not really sure how to pronounce it! Looks pretty though!

Pippa Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty

Annalisa Quinn


----------



## Julien6299

9/10 Love Milana!

Maelyn Louise


----------



## Julien6299

OOPs sorry guess I was on wrong page!

Annalisa Quinn 7/10

Maelyn Louise


----------



## BlossomJ

4/10 sorry! Louise is a nice middle name though.

Carina Melody.


----------



## MrsBabyBump

8/10
very unique
Anastasia Brielle


----------



## Middysquidge

7/10 like it, it's different!

Astrid Wren


----------



## LiverpoolLass

MrsBabyBump said:


> 8/10
> is it a unisex name?
> and Camden

I've only ever heard it used for a girl - It was a character on an old episode of Dynasty I saw the other day lol - I guess it could be unisex though!



Jasmineivy said:


> 7/10 like it, it's different!
> 
> Astrid Wren

Astrid Wren - 8/10. I don't LOVE Astrid but I don't like dislike it either, and I think Wren is beautiful - they go well together too :)


Cadence?


----------



## MrsBabyBump

LiverpoolLass said:


> MrsBabyBump said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> is it a unisex name?
> and Camden
> 
> I've only ever heard it used for a girl - It was a character on an old episode of Dynasty I saw the other day lol - I guess it could be unisex though!
> 
> oh, okayy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Jasmineivy said:
> 
> 
> 7/10 like it, it's different!
> 
> Astrid WrenClick to expand...
> 
> Astrid Wren - 8/10. I don't LOVE Astrid but I don't like dislike it either, and I think Wren is beautiful - they go well together too :)
> 
> 
> Cadence?Click to expand...

9/10
i love this name, as one of my good friends named her little girl this. she's now an adorable 14 month old.
its spelled Kadence though.
Lillian Mae


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 Lillian is pretty but i prefer Lilith and i dont like Mae/Mai/May as a middle name (mainly because its the most popular choice for chavs and skanks near me, on my street there is two Lily-May's one Freya-Mae and one Francesca-Mai and there are only 7 girls who live on the street!)

Harriet Amelia


----------



## LiverpoolLass

LoolaBear said:


> 3/10 Lillian is pretty but i prefer Lilith and i dont like Mae/Mai/May as a middle name (mainly because its the most popular choice for chavs and skanks near me, on my street there is two Lily-May's one Freya-Mae and one Francesca-Mai and there are only 7 girls who live on the street!)
> 
> Harriet Amelia

7/10 - I really like Amelia as a middle name and the names go well together. I'm just not too keen on Harriet but thats mainly because I know someone with the name who is not very nice! I do like the short form, Hattie, though :)

Bronte?


----------



## ChezTunes

Bronte - 8/10. I'm quite shocked that I like it... but I do! There's just something about it, and I love names with a difference.

Freya Cassidy.


----------



## theraphosidae

7/10 - I love Freya, it was our inspiration for our dog's name (Breya)...not a fan of Cassidy though

Bronwen Adelaide


----------



## LiverpoolLass

theraphosidae said:


> 7/10 - I love Freya, it was our inspiration for our dog's name (Breya)...not a fan of Cassidy though
> 
> Bronwen Adelaide

9/10 - I LOVE Bronwen, its always been one of my fave names...I prefer it spelt Bronwyn though :) I don't love Adelaide but do think they match well together.

Malin?


----------



## OliveLove

*6/10

Vivian Emilie*​


----------



## MrsBabyBump

8/10
i love Vivian, not too big on Emilie though. lol

Ariannah Skie


----------



## Middysquidge

9/10 gorgeous but would prefer to spell Skie differently x 

Ebony Jane


----------



## BlossomJ

6/10 (although love Jane as a middle name)

Ebony is maybe a little too ironic if your next child has the same colouring as the one in your profile pic (which a assume is your daughter?)

Louisa Caitlin


----------



## Middysquidge

Haha yes I know, actually it's my all time favourite name but we couldn't use it for our baby cos like you say she's more like Ivory than Ebony! Still love the name though! x

P.s Is that rabit lamp yours in your picture and if so where can I purchase it's fricking ADORABLE! X


----------



## BlossomJ

It's from whiterabbitengland.com

Quite pricey but my hubby got it for DS (&me) as a Christmas present. They also do other gorgeous nightlights, soft toys etc. Really lovely stuff!


----------



## sanbibi

BlossomJ said:


> 6/10 (although love Jane as a middle name)
> 
> Ebony is maybe a little too ironic if your next child has the same colouring as the one in your profile pic (which a assume is your daughter?)
> 
> Louisa Caitlin

8/10


Alexandria Quinn


----------



## kellyrae

Maisie-Rae is my daughters name :) 4 generations of Rae as a middle name in my family.....thought she deserved to have it as her first :)


----------



## The Alchemist

sanbibi said:


> Alexandria Quinn

7 - it flows, Quinn's not my kind of name though :flower:

Alexis Chevelle


----------



## smiler123

Maisie Rae 9/10
Alexis Chevelle 5/10

Olivia Evangeline


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 I love Evangeline as a middle name, not too keen on Olivia though and i think two names with 'v' sounds in them is a bit of a mouthful.

Seraphine Quinn


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10 - quite an unusual name, I don't think I've ever heard of it before!

Holly Louise


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Lola Grace


----------



## bigbloomerz

8/10 Beautiful names just so popular.

Elodie May


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Evie Rose


----------



## smiler123

9/10 I really love that name

Ada Faye


----------



## edigirl82

5/10

Tilly Elyse


----------



## LiverpoolLass

edigirl82 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Tilly Elyse

8/10 - Love Tilly, so cute :)

Malin-Rose


----------



## smiler123

8/10 I love Malin but think Rose is a bit too popular :)

Imogen Leigh


----------



## Mummy2aStar

7/10

Eden Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 Gorgeous name :D

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## smiler123

8/10

Jasmine Lily


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10

Poppy Mae


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Hollie Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely

Megan Rose


----------



## TatorMom

7/10.Megan is a nice name, but I just know so many women with that name.

Alexis Ann
Adalyn Elizabeth 
Gabriella Ann


----------



## kjnike15

9/10 for Adelyn love love love it.....actually on my list : )

Grayson Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 :)

Daisy May


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Bevziibubble said:


> 8/10 :)
> 
> Daisy May

10/10- love it, one of our choices is Daisy Rae :)

Raine?


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Frieda Rose


----------



## LiverpoolLass

lolita1990 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Frieda Rose

5/10 - I LOVE Rose, but I really don't like Frieda at all

Annabel Grace?


----------



## margarita1979

LiverpoolLass said:


> 5/10 - I LOVE Rose, but I really don't like Frieda at all
> 
> Annabel Grace?

6/10 - I like Annabella, Grace is pretty

Selena Maria


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

I think Selena Marie is nicer.

Amelie Violet?


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Emily Skye


----------



## pghgirl3

bumblebeexo said:


> 7/10
> 
> Emily Skye

9/10! My name is Emily, I love it :).

Verona Elizabeth?


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 really like Elizabeth my but not sure about Verona.

Evelyn Rose


----------



## Wanna Bump

8/10 

Evelyn is nice, prefer Evie. Like Rose


Sophie Isla


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10 - Love Sophie and love Isla!

Rebecca Mae


----------



## Mummy2B21

7
Hollie Marie


----------



## Firefly153

7

Phoebe Louise


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Maisy


----------



## BecksBabyB

7/10

Harper Eve


----------



## jessthemess

6/10 Love Harper!


Victoria Rose


----------



## Firefly153

7/10. Love Victoria, not sure about Rose

Hayley Anne


----------



## Vicyi

5/10

Nice name just not something i would choose.

Amelia Jessicka Raine


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Vicyi said:


> 5/10
> 
> Nice name just not something i would choose.
> 
> Amelia Jessicka Raine

Firefly153- thats my name. For the record, I like it :flower:

Amelia Jessicka Raine- 9/10. I like Amelia and I LOVE Raine...I'm not keen on the spelling of Jessicka, would prefer just Amelia Raine but its still pretty:)

Lottie-Marie


----------



## kellyrae

Addyson Elizabeth
Meredith
Matilda


----------



## racer

Isabella elizabeth


----------



## edigirl82

5/10, love both names but not too keen on them together.

Grace Katharine


----------



## Guppy051708

6/10 It's a classic & nice name but not my style.

River Elise.


----------



## jessthemess

7/10

Love River, as in the Dr.s Wife! :)

How about...

Athalie June (Athalie pronounced just like Natalie but no N.)


----------



## Mummy2B21

2 -Not my cuppa im afraid.

Veronica


----------



## Guppy051708

5/10 I really like Veronica as an adult name, but not so much as a baby name (seems really mature, which i guess is a good thing since they all end up as adults :lol:)

Capri (ka-pre) Ilanah (eye-lawn-ah)


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10 - it's ok, I wouldn't use it though!

Just saw this name on somebodys ticker and I love it!

Indigo Lilly


----------



## smiler123

10/10 I love that name SO MUCH! 

Lydia Alice


----------



## Kazorina

8/10 - I quite like the sound of Lydia and Alice together, not something I would have thought of. 

Selina Margaret


----------



## abbelee

Kazorina said:


> 8/10 - I quite like the sound of Lydia and Alice together, not something I would have thought of.
> 
> Selina Margaret


7/10

AnnaLynne Jade. 


its just pretty :)

Due in less than 4 weeks and cant decide!


----------



## Chelle26

6/10 pretty just not for me :) :)


Scarlett Rae


----------



## smiler123

6/10 like Scarlett but think Rae is overused.

Isla Jade


----------



## MrsSmartie

7/10. Really like Isla although it's getting popular and Jade isn't my cup of tea. Very nice though!

Delilah Marie


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 pretty :flow:

Rowena Hope


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 - :thumbup:

Lola Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 love rose, but not keen on Lola

Lacey Rose


----------



## edigirl82

7/10, nice!

Mary Katherine


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 too traditional for me sorry,

Alexa Rowena Hope


----------



## chloexo

*eva may *


----------



## LoolaBear

6/10 i like Eva but May is too common a name as a middle name for me

will put my name again

Alexa Rowena Hope


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Louisa Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 pretty but i think with the two 's' sounds in the names Louisa Roe sounds prettier to me.

Harriet Amelia (NN Hattie)


----------



## smiler123

10/10 such a lovely name :)

Eden Marie


----------



## neenmarie

8/10 lovely name

Cerys Ellen


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 i quite like it

Annabeth Josephine


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 - I like that name - I've never heard of Annabeth before :)

Charlotte Hannah


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 Love hannah (my sisters name and my youngests middle name) not too keen on charlotte as thats my annoying cow bag of a SIL's name LOL (i love the NN Lottie thought)

Annabeth is a character in a book i read once and also it mixes my sisters and mums names (hANNAh and elizaBETH)

Eila Seren


----------



## LunaRose

Eila Seren 8/10 - I'm presuming Eila is pronounced 'Isla'..? I think it's really pretty. I love Seren!


Amelie Eva


----------



## LoolaBear

yes its said Isla its the indian spelling.

Amelie Eva - 10/10 so beautiful!

Elsa Cadence


----------



## ChezTunes

9/10 - I adore Elsa, it's my DD's name :) I really do like Cadence but I'm not sure I like it with Elsa. :flow:

Kennedy.


----------



## makeupgirl

9/10. LOVE the name Kennedy!

McKinley? Or Mackinlee.


----------



## smiler123

4/10 sorry not my cup of tea, not keen on names that sound more like surnames :) 

Adelina Violet


----------



## TTCBean

6/10 I like Violet, but not the other name.

Samantha Lynne


----------



## brittany12

6/10

I like Lynn (thats what our daughter's middle name will be if its a girl) but samantha isn't my style

Harper Lynn


----------



## KittiKat76

smiler123 said:


> 10/10 such a lovely name :)
> 
> Eden Marie

Love love love Eden. Just trying to find a middle name that will go with it that I like (don't like Marie)


----------



## LunaRose

Harper Lynn 6/10 - Pretty but not something I would pick myself.


Sienna Robyn


----------



## PixieM

Sienna Robyn 6/10 like the last one :)

Luna Star


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 neither here nor there, Luna is pretty but the name itself means Moon Star which is a bit too hippy for me, but each to their own.

Alice Grace


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love this name :)

Mary Rose


----------



## Jessica28

3/10 Cannot stand Mary or Rose.

Ashley Kadence


----------



## Lilycakes

5

Hannah Victoria


----------



## Jessica28

3/10 - Like Hannah more than Victoria.

Bridget Katherine


----------



## smiler123

7/10 its ok but not really my thing

Eloise Megan


----------



## Lilycakes

8/10

Ella Kate


----------



## brittany12

10- Love Ella that is my puppy's name :)

Mylee Grace


----------



## RomaTomato

5/10 not into Mylee

Poppy Adela


----------



## LaylaShawn

5/10 - Poppy, more like a nick name

Sydney


----------



## Lilycakes

2/10

Daisy


----------



## TTCBean

10/10 love it as it was my childhood dogs name :)

Erin Bernice


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Erin - 6/10 Bernice - 3/10

Zara Naomi


----------



## Jessica28

5/10

I kind of really like Naomi! Zara is just too out there for me!


----------



## LovelyCupcake

What I'm naming our child if its a girl:

Claire Moira


----------



## BlossomJ

8/10

Erica Florence


----------



## Lilycakes

2/10

Prefer Florence as a first name.


Lilia


----------



## LunaRose

5/10

Amelie Scarlett


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10

Libby


----------



## Mom2009

8/10

Skylar Annmarie
Cara Sophia
Emily Nicole
Emma Nicole


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Marcia


----------



## smiler123

8/10 Like it :)

Claudia Nicole


----------



## princesspreg

7/10....not bad...same middle name as mine. :)

Anastasia (my furture baby girl name)


----------



## Mummy2B21

10 - Beautiful name.

Lily Jean Mariann (Mary-ann)


----------



## purpleshark

7/10
I have 4 names I like, but can't decide 
Jennifer 
Kadee
Nea 
Mckinlee


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10
2/10
3/10
6/10

Pixie


----------



## smiler123

8/10 Cute

Madeleine Cecile


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 a pretty name :)

Hannah Karen


----------



## ChezTunes

Hannah Karen - 3/10.

Cassidy Morgan.


----------



## brittany12

7/10

Laken Elizabeth


----------



## LiverpoolLass

brittany12 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Laken Elizabeth

10/10 - PERFECT!!

Romilly Sage


----------



## AnthonysMommy

4/10--Sage saves it--not a fan of Romilly

Lacie Kate


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Isla Katherine


----------



## charleosgirl

7/10 love Ilsa but meh on Katherine

Calyssa Mae


----------



## LiverpoolLass

charleosgirl said:


> 7/10 love Ilsa but meh on Katherine
> 
> Calyssa Mae

8/10 - never heard Calyssa before, cute.

Bronwen Rosalie


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Florence Rose


----------



## Jessica28

2/10

Really too old fashioned for me.

Natalie Jade


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Jessica28 said:


> 2/10
> 
> Really too old fashioned for me.
> 
> Natalie Jade

3/10 - not terrible names but too common where I'm from, and more names you'd find on girls born in the 80s.

Coralie Grace


----------



## Mummy2B21

3

Tula Jade


----------



## LaylaShawn

Mummy2B21 said:


> 3
> 
> Tula Jade

4

Brooke Nicole


----------



## Mummy2B21

3

Harmony


----------



## navywag

5/10

hallie sophia


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hallie Sophia - 9/10 love it!! 
Annie -4/10
Lauren 7/10

Sophie Anne


----------



## LiverpoolLass

xx Emily xx said:


> Hallie Sophia - 9/10 love it!!
> Annie -4/10
> Lauren 7/10
> 
> Sophie Anne

7/10 - a bit "Normal" for my taste but both undeniably beautiful and classic names!

Aurelie Malin


----------



## smiler123

10/10 for Aurelie but not sure on Malin

Delilah Poppy


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Love Poppy, Delilah is alright but not just one of my favourites! 


Hannah Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 really pretty

Halle Rose


----------



## neenmarie

7/10

Taylor Ellen


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10


Nicole Hannah


----------



## Kittenscales

6/10

Jessica Carmen


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 - love the name Jessica 

Lorna Marie


----------



## littlesteph

8/10

Dita Marie


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Lana Anna


----------



## HuskyMomWI

5/10 
Charlotte June


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Ivy Grace


----------



## smiler123

10/10!! Love that name

Hannah Elise


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Karla Marie


----------



## robinson380

love the middle name marie
7/10

Analise


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Lucinda


----------



## Young1stMom

7.5/10

Alina (or Aleena or Alaina) Heather Nicole


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 very pretty 

Rochelle


----------



## Jessica28

4/10

Ella Nadine


----------



## edigirl82

6/10, love Ella, not so sure about Nadine

Lily Sophia


----------



## MrsAmk

edigirl82 said:


> 6/10, love Ella, not so sure about Nadine
> 
> Lily Sophia

very cute, but becoming far too common

Elsie Mae


----------



## Hotszott22

6/10

Avery May or Avery Nicole


----------



## The Alchemist

Avery May - 5, I like Avery but have never been keen on May
Avery Nicole - 7 flows nicely

Ellenie


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 - never heard that name before but it's really cute :)

Clarabelle


----------



## Jessica28

1/10 

Sounds like a cartoon character to me.

Allison Gabrielle


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Natalie Anne


----------



## Jessica28

8/10, Love the name Natalie!

Savannah Morgan


----------



## smiler123

9/10 although not 100% on Morgan

Ava Skye


----------



## robinson380

7/10

Gabriella Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful :)

Lara Mae


----------



## brittany12

9/10 love Lara and the spelling of it

Hensley Alaina (although, i think hensley sounds more boyish to me)


----------



## robinson380

7/10. I love Alaina but not too keen on Hensley

Hannah Elise


----------



## The Alchemist

7 

Lily Chanel


----------



## TTCBean

3.

Avery


----------



## oneandtwo

6/10

Wilhelmina Evelyn


----------



## The Alchemist

Darla


----------



## Bevziibubble

4/10

Lisa Louise


----------



## mandi21a

6/10 

xoe (or zoe) :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

mandi21a said:


> 6/10
> 
> xoe (or zoe) :cloud9:

7/10 I prefer it spelled with a Z though :flower:

Lena Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Sian Sophia


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 - very pretty

Hope Eloise


----------



## The Alchemist

3

Molly


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Martha Grace


----------



## mandi21a

I don't know how to delete this, It was a typo .. Anyone know?


----------



## beanzz

5

Ivy Elise?


----------



## The Alchemist

Ivy Elise - I like both. They flow, but don't go - iykwim? So, I'm gonna rate it 5 :flower:

Coraline


----------



## Renner

smiler123 said:


> 9/10 although not 100% on Morgan
> 
> Ava Skye

Thats a great name ;) hehe my name is Skye!


----------



## Renner

The Alchemist said:


> Ivy Elise - I like both. They flow, but don't go - iykwim? So, I'm gonna rate it 5 :flower:
> 
> Coraline

Coraline is very pretty! I would rate it a 7.

My name of choice:

Joella


----------



## Dk1234

Renner said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Ivy Elise - I like both. They flow, but don't go - iykwim? So, I'm gonna rate it 5 :flower:
> 
> Coraline
> 
> Coraline is very pretty! I would rate it a 7.
> 
> My name of choice:
> 
> JoellaClick to expand...

6

Emelia Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Ruby Louise


----------



## The Alchemist

0 - sorry, I don't like neither of it, not my cup of tea :flower:

Alina Mireille (me-RAY)


----------



## Lisa84

5/10

Isla Rose


----------



## ChezTunes

Isla Rose ~ 6/10 - I really like Isla but Rose is used too much as a middle name imo.

Tegan.


----------



## brittany12

7/10

Haven Marie


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Lacey Kate


----------



## mandi21a

8/10 Lacey is one I don't hear often, sounds feminine I love it ! .. 

How about the name Skylar ? I was thinking for a girl, but it could go both ways? ..


----------



## JWandBump

4/10

I would prefer if it was just sky :)

Cora Leigh


----------



## Lisa84

8/10 

Jessica Lucy


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it!

Charlotte Hannah


----------



## HuskyMomWI

Bevziibubble said:


> 10/10 love it!
> 
> Charlotte Hannah

8/10

I do love Charlotte. We are thinking of using Charlotte June. 

Our other choice is Maya Michelle


----------



## Renner

HuskyMomWI said:


> Bevziibubble said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 love it!
> 
> Charlotte Hannah
> 
> 8/10
> 
> I do love Charlotte. We are thinking of using Charlotte June.
> 
> Our other choice is Maya MichelleClick to expand...

I would say 6/10

My name of choice:

Tahlia (ta-lee-ah)


----------



## Guppy051708

6/10 i really like the leeah sound at the end but the ta part isnt my style. Still a nice name though.

Elsa Lorraine


----------



## Hotszott22

6/10 
Lorraine seems old school to me.

Avery Marie


----------



## The Alchemist

Mmmm...I'm gonna say 6. Avery Marie. Too much ree's...I think of reeree. But they're both great names separately though.

Elodie Swan


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10 pretty and feminine name

Melissa Annie


----------



## Vicyi

4/10 - Nice name but quite used in my family.

Elsa *something* Grace


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 pretty :)

Kaitlyn Hannah


----------



## smiler123

10/10 Love it

Ava Willow


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 :)

Elizabeth Sarah


----------



## The Alchemist

5 like Elizabeth, but not Sarah.

Mila Amalie


----------



## Renner

The Alchemist said:


> 5 like Elizabeth, but not Sarah.
> 
> Mila Amalie

9/10 I really like Mila and Amalie!

Name choice: *Etana*


----------



## Mummy2B21

9/10

Sharday


----------



## smiler123

1/10 (sorry)

Ella Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Sophie Rose


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Mia Elizabeth


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Rachel Victoria


----------



## Jessica28

5/10

Harper Beth


----------



## The Alchemist

5 like Harper, Beth's not my cuppa tea

Azaylia Rose
Azaylia Summer


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10 

Catelynn


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Ruby sasha


----------



## Vicyi

Ruby Sasha 5/10

Willow Grace


----------



## edigirl82

10/10, gorgeous 

Eve Amelia


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 very pretty

Judith Lily


----------



## Renner

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10 very pretty
> 
> Judith Lily

7/10
I like Lily but not Judith very much.

Shiloh Arie


----------



## ChezTunes

Shiloh Arie - 8/10. I must admit, I love Shiloh. It's a guilty pleasure that I wouldn't use. Not a fan of Arie but it flows well and is different which is always a plus!

Jasey Rae. (Song title by one of my favourite bands :haha: )


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Celeste Anne


----------



## KittiKat76

Is Jessie Amalie Dodd too many ee's??? 
our other ideas are:
Jessie Ella
or Ella Iris? 
Just trying to get my OH to like any name is bloody hard work. And only got 3 weeks to chose! AAGGHHH

I love Athena, Kora, Indigo (Indie), Evie and Kayla... OOH!
Jessie Kayla Dodd. Ooh! Bet he hates it... :rofl:


----------



## The Alchemist

KittiKat76 said:


> Is Jessie Amalie Dodd too many ee's???
> our other ideas are:
> Jessie Ella
> or Ella Iris?
> Just trying to get my OH to like any name is bloody hard work. And only got 3 weeks to chose! AAGGHHH
> 
> I love Athena, Kora, Indigo (Indie), Evie and Kayla... OOH!
> Jessie Kayla Dodd. Ooh! Bet he hates it... :rofl:

Hi, just wanted to bring to your attention that this thread is purely a game and not an advice thread. You could start your own thread and I'm sure other ladies will be more than happy to help you decide. :flower:


----------



## Renner

KittiKat76 said:


> Is Jessie Amalie Dodd too many ee's???
> our other ideas are:
> Jessie Ella
> or Ella Iris?
> Just trying to get my OH to like any name is bloody hard work. And only got 3 weeks to chose! AAGGHHH
> 
> I love Athena, Kora, Indigo (Indie), Evie and Kayla... OOH!
> Jessie Kayla Dodd. Ooh! Bet he hates it... :rofl:

I dont think its to many ee's at all!
I personally love the name Amelia!

My name choice: Sarina


----------



## Jessica28

7/10
I wouldn't use it but I like it.

Bailey


----------



## ChezTunes

Bailey - 8/10. I love it, always have! Sadly I wouldn't use it myself, but only because it's becoming too popular.

Taryn.


----------



## PoppyPainting

7/10

Evie Sophia


----------



## robinson380

7/10

Elizabeth Marie


----------



## MetalMaiden

7/10 
nice names, traditional, both super common tho so i prolly wudnt use it myself but nice :) i like em a little more obscure it seems...

Oleander Isla


----------



## HelenEdge

5/10
Hebe Rose


----------



## sophiedaphne

HelenEdge said:


> 5/10
> Hebe Rose


2/10.

Siena Alexandra


----------



## Fifipots

sophiedaphne said:


> HelenEdge said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> Hebe Rose
> 
> 
> 2/10.
> 
> Siena AlexandraClick to expand...

5/10. Siena is pretty but Alexandra is quite a hard name

Teddi Hope


----------



## The Alchemist

6 

Alayna Jasmine


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Morag Louisa


----------



## ChezTunes

Morag Louisa - 2/10.

Enya.


----------



## Jessica28

2/10

Aspen


----------



## robinson380

8/10.....cute

McKenna


----------



## BethHx

0/10 not my style.

Iris Elisabeth


----------



## Renner

3/10

Anastyn


----------



## BethHx

0/10
Not my style again.

Phoebe Rose


----------



## Jessica28

0/10

definitely not my style.

Gianna


----------



## Beemama321

5/10

Maren Cecilia


----------



## Conundrum

7/10

Hopefully we will be crossing the border to either team pink or blue Monday, but for now as team yellow our pick for a girl is:

Shylah Rose


----------



## SadieMaria

7/10

Haven Violet
(This was the back up name we had for Lux)


----------



## Jessica28

1/10

Lydia


----------



## MrsClark24

Jessica28 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Lydia

6/10

Don't mind Lydia, reminds me of Pride and Prejudice! 

Scarlett Jennifer


----------



## Renner

8/10 I like it a lot.

Jorah


----------



## Conundrum

Renner said:


> 8/10 I like it a lot.
> 
> Jorah

6/10
It is a pretty name, but would have to be cautious *in my opinion* of a middle name.

Ashley Lauren


----------



## Guppy051708

7/10

I really like both names. Though Ashley is common, however, still lovely. I would prefer Lauren Ashley moreso, but both are cute.

Lily Sarai (sur-rye)


----------



## SarahMUMMY

5/10 
I like lily but cant even pronounce the other haha!

Payton-Ezme


----------



## Kiki1993

9/10 i love payton :) 

Abbie Grace (grace is my current surname but will be her middle name)


----------



## LiverpoolLass

7/10 - Not overly keen on Abbie as I prefer more obscure names, but I like Grace for you as it has personal meaning :)

Corabeth


----------



## sophiedaphne

LiverpoolLass said:


> 7/10 - Not overly keen on Abbie as I prefer more obscure names, but I like Grace for you as it has personal meaning :)
> 
> Corabeth

Not a fan, really. Cora on its own, perhaps. But overall, 4/10.

Isla Sophia


----------



## edigirl82

7/10, love both names but I'm not sure they go really well together? 

Rosa Margaret


----------



## ChezTunes

Rosa Margaret - 5/10. Will be using Margaret as a middle name if we have another girl! :flow:

Elena Margaret.


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Olive Leah


----------



## The Alchemist

3 not my cuppa tea with Olive

Fiona Isis


----------



## Jessica28

0/10

Sierra


----------



## Renner

Kind of common for my taste.. 3/10

Ryann


----------



## Beemama321

10/10 Love Ryann!! Wish you would have posted a middle name with it. 

Emerson Emma


----------



## edigirl82

1/10, I don't think the names go together at all. 

Grace Amelia


----------



## LouisaC

8/10

Isabelle Esme :pink:


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very beautiful, does remind me of twilight but people will have forgotten that by the time shes a little older.

Alexa Esmee


----------



## Vicyi

8/10

Kady Grace


----------



## New_Wife

6/10

Natalie Lucille


----------



## Jessica28

8/10

Whitney


----------



## tayl0r

9/10

Savannah Grace 

Or

Savannah Mae


----------



## JenniferKL

5/10 - I love the middle names but im not a fan of savannah



Aubrey Kathryn

(Kathryn is my middle name as well as my grandma's 1st name)


----------



## Jessica28

9/10

Gina


----------



## missy1

1/10 not keen on Gina sorry

Amelie Rose


----------



## BethHx

2/10

Elsie Rose


----------



## kjjh

5/10
Darcie Isobella


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Eva Lily


----------



## kjjh

5/10

Maya Elise


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Jennifer Nicole


----------



## kjjh

2/10

Bethany Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Serena Rachel


----------



## BethHx

6/10

Eliza Rose
Elsa Rose


----------



## Babushka

6/10

Emma Catherine


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Amarie Jasmine


----------



## kjjh

3/10

Ruby Louisa


----------



## LiverpoolLass

kjjh said:


> 3/10
> 
> Ruby Louisa

2/10 - Louisa is ok but Ruby is my most hated girls name, I'm not sure why :/

Lorelei Hope?


----------



## kjjh

2/10

Megan Grace


----------



## The Alchemist

3

Leila


----------



## LiverpoolLass

The Alchemist said:


> 3
> 
> Leila

Hmmm...4/10. I'm not overly keen but that be because of a bad association with a Leila I know.

Amelie Rose?


----------



## edigirl82

8/10, very pretty. 

Evie Katherine


----------



## kjjh

6/10

Freya Marie


----------



## Julien6299

4/10 points for uniqueness

How about Maelyn (not sure on a middle name)


----------



## tayl0r

7/10 I have this obsession with Mae lately! ha.

Charlotte Mae, nickname Charley/ Charley Mae?


----------



## Renner

tayl0r said:


> 7/10 I have this obsession with Mae lately! ha.
> 
> Charlotte Mae, nickname Charley/ Charley Mae?

Love Charlotte not so much Charley for a girl. 7/10

Jaina
(Orgin: Hebrew)


----------



## Bean66

5/10

Ottilie Grace




LiverpoolLass said:


> kjjh said:
> 
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Ruby Louisa
> 
> 2/10 - Louisa is ok but Ruby is my most hated girls name, I'm not sure why :/
> 
> Lorelei Hope?Click to expand...

I don't like Lorelei but I do like Auralei or Orla.


----------



## LiverpoolLass

Bean66 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Ottilie Grace

10/10 - LOVE it! I know an Ottilie and I think its a beautiful name

Bronwen Stella?


----------



## Bevziibubble

5/10 I like Stella but not Bronwen

Abigail Tina


----------



## Kittenscales

Bevziibubble said:


> 5/10 I like Stella but not Bronwen
> 
> Abigail Tina

6/10 only because I'm not keen on Abigail being shortened to Abi.

Amelia Jessica


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love love love! :D

Annabelle Charlotte


----------



## MetalMaiden

7/10 - close to what DF wants to name ours...

Annabella Isla


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 very pretty!

Heidi Elizabeth


----------



## Guppy051708

5/10

LOVE Heidi, not so keen on Elizabeth (it's my middle name and I dont personally like having it :blush:)

Leona Rae


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 gorgeous name :)


Ruby sasha


----------



## Renner

Mm i dont like Ruby or Sasha :( 3/10 I love your baby's name Holly though that would be a 10/10!

Mati


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww thank you :)
I've never heard of the name Mati before but it is cute. I give it 8/10 :)


Alice Chloe


----------



## Guppy051708

Bevziibubble said:


> Aww thank you :)
> I've never heard of the name Mati before but it is cute. I give it 8/10 :)
> 
> 
> Alice Chloe


9/10 
I love both of them, but i would probably do Chloe Alice. But still, it's so adorable!

Eden Lee


----------



## JenniferKL

8/10 - love Eden!

Brooklyn Rene


----------



## Guppy051708

7/10 Those go great together!

Ella Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Kelly Marie


----------



## k9010

4/10

Matilda Noelle


----------



## katieeandbump

4/10

Esme Sophia


----------



## babers

6/9

Bria Lynn (Bree-ya)


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Kirsty Bella


----------



## LunaRose

4/10 - Bella is sweet but Kirsty feels a little dated.


Eva Sienna


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Lola Polly


----------



## k9010

10/10

I have a Lola Beth.

What about Matilda Rose?


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 lovely pretty name :)

Jennifer Chloe


----------



## KittiKat76

6/10 like Chloe but not Jennifer

Eden Jessie


----------



## Ava Grace

I love Eden Jessie - gorgeous name especially like Eden - 9/10

DH loves Roxy Kay?


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Carly Elizabeth


----------



## smiler123

7/10 like them both just not too keen on them together

Katie Rose


----------



## Mummy2B21

7

Heidi


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 cute name

Fiona Jessica


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10

Martha Rose


----------



## LynAnne

4/10

Mia Isabel Alice


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Esther Maria


----------



## LynAnne

6/10

Kaitlyn Scarlett


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Serena Lucy


----------



## Jayneypops

7/10
Ebony May


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10

Bella Sophia


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Janey Suzanne


----------



## edigirl82

4/10

Florence Olivia


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really pretty

Matilda Eve (Tilly)


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Maisie Ellen


----------



## smiler123

9/10 love it

India Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Sally Beth


----------



## Jessica28

4/10 - Flows well together but the only Sally I know is 90 years old... a bit dated for me.

Melody


----------



## Kazorina

5/10 - Wouldn't use it myself but don't hate it either. 

Chloe Margaret


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 quite a sweet name :)

Abbie Sarah


----------



## LynAnne

7/10. My little sister's name is Abbi (spelt without the e) so I like that but I'm afraid I've known one to many horrible Sarahs

Savannah April


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 not too keen

Ariadne Elizabeth


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Hallie Theresa


----------



## Jessica28

7/10

Erin Julia


----------



## lyndsay49

5/10

Eliza Grace


----------



## lauraemily17

8/10 my favourite is actually quite similar

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Zoe Tegan


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Ellis may


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Talisha Lauren


----------



## Gumpyttc5

4/10

kaelyn elizabeth


----------



## motherearth23

Gumpyttc5 said:


> 4/10
> 
> kaelyn elizabeth

6/10
I like Kaelyn, had a friend growing up who spelled her Kaolin. 


I like Gemma Jean as a name!


----------



## Mummy2B21

6/10

Millie Rose


----------



## lizmageeful

7/10

Addison Lynn (so sad i cant use this for my child because it doesnt sound right with the last name. :( )


----------



## MalsKerry

8/10

Kaylee renae


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Jade Leah


----------



## edigirl82

6/10, prefer Leah Jade

Matilda Elise


----------



## OliviaRae

edigirl82 said:


> 6/10, prefer Leah Jade
> 
> Matilda Elise

8/10 cute


Priscilla Jane


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Rebecca Olivia


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Janie


----------



## Jessica28

5/10

Anastasia Mary


----------



## Renner

7/10 cute name

Iliana

Elly for short


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Stacey Annie


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 sorry just knew a horrible girl with this name!

Evelyn Rose


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Bethany Alexa


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it :)

Amanda Kate


----------



## JWandBump

4/10

Scarlett Leigh


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Jessica Ruby


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Violet Ameliè


----------



## edigirl82

7/10

Clover Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 very feminine name :)

Charlotte Victoria


----------



## BethHx

9/10
Love both names but wouldn't put them together.

Isla Rose


----------



## BethHx

Thought i was replying to Lola Polly ^


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Sophie Rebecca


----------



## kitty28

9/10 
Nyssa Natalia


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Erin Nicole


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Martha Eve


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Deborah Heidi


----------



## lizmageeful

7/10

Daisy Mae


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Mia Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

6/10

Wren Evangeline


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Fiona Kate


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 Like Kate not Fiona

Isis Hope


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Amy Elizabeth


----------



## 4leighs

Bevziibubble said:


> 8/10
> 
> Amy Elizabeth

6/10

Lilleigh Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Natalie Freda


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 like Natalie but not Freda sorry

Scarlette Anne


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Alison Kirsten


----------



## lolita1990

2/10 not keen, sorry

Penelope Blake


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Melanie Eva


----------



## robinson380

5/10

Stella Katherine


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Danielle Chloe


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Mabel Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Leonie Jessica


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Kirabelle Alicea


----------



## PrincessBoo

5/10

Nyah Ann


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Nicola Georgia


----------



## Skye1

6/10


Leah Olivia


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Rachel Ashleigh


----------



## SummerSpirit

7/10

Sienna Rose


----------



## Misscalais

8/10

Londyn-Rose Sophia or Harper-Rose Sophia are my faves at the moment  I also love Willow-Rose and Eva-Rose but don't want Sophia for the middle name with them.


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 for Eva-Rose, my favourite :)


Paige Alisha


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Peyton Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Stephanie Anna


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Elsie Katherine


----------



## BethHx

6

Lilyella Eliza


----------



## The Alchemist

3

Noralie Maysa


----------



## Kirs_t

5

Lila Grace and Evelyn Rose are my faves :flower:


----------



## minime11

9/10 love Evelyn rose 


Jasmine Rose


----------



## red0920

6/10

Annabella Lynne


----------



## oneandtwo

4/10

Finley Parker


----------



## xx Emily xx

0/10 for a girl 8/10 for a boy

Scarlett Eve


----------



## Guppy051708

7/10 Very classy!

Lilah Raine [LIE-lah]


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Rita Louise


----------



## Fruitymeli

5 / 10

Rosetta lily


----------



## smiler123

7/10

Evelyn Florence


----------



## TTCBean

5/10

Colleen Jean


----------



## edigirl82

0/10-sorry!

Elsa Rose


----------



## tlh97990

8/10

1. Charlotte 

2. Riley


----------



## littlejenx

are these two seperate names? if so charlotte 6/10. riley 2/10 (sorry) 

Lilah Darcy


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Rebecca Harriet


----------



## Paigeturner

Rebecca Harriet 3/10


Ivy Auriane


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Evelyn Erica


----------



## Bevziibubble

Deborah Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10

Evelyn Erica


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 like evelyn but not erica

Lilith Alexis


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Deneil Amy


----------



## TTCBean

1/10

Meghan Gale


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Holly Louise


----------



## lauraemily17

10/10 that's my cousins exact name!

Piper Grace


----------



## hels08

5/10

Jessica Ellen


----------



## OliviaRae

5/10

Having a Holiday baby.... 
Scarlett Noel


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Zarya Mireilles (mir-ray, second syllable accented)


----------



## edigirl82

2/10

Iona Grace


----------



## mummyof3babas

6/10 kyra melody


----------



## Swinx

mummyof3babas said:


> 6/10 kyra melody

5/10

Tiana Grace


----------



## mumofone25

4/10 sorry.

Esme


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay twilight...lol

5

Siena Camille


----------



## OliviaRae

6
Having a Holiday baby...

Scarlett Noel


----------



## MrsKTB

5/10

Olivia Rose


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Elsie Katherine


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Rebecca Judith


----------



## mummyof3babas

7/10 cos ma mums names judith:p ,,, lacey mai


----------



## robinson380

2/10...not a fan of lacey

Isabella Nicole


----------



## shanny

6/10

Holly Elizabeth


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it! 

Georgina Beth


----------



## BethHx

9/10 lovely but prefer Georgia.

Elizabeth Lily


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Iris Aurora


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 sounds very disney princess, think its pretty

Lilith Belle


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 

Evelyn Anne


----------



## mummyof3babas

8-10 love evelyn:),,// willow antonia


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love antonia, not crazy about willow

5

Evelina Rose


----------



## mjemma

8/10

Abigail Georgina


----------



## mumofone25

keepthefaithx said:


> yay twilight...lol
> 
> 5
> 
> Siena Camille

 twilight is the only thing that puts me off Esme. . ive loved it for ages and then stupid twilight happened!!! lol


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

6/10

Zara Iris


----------



## robinson380

6/10

Gabriella Marie


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Aralie Seve (sa-vay)


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Amanda Ivy


----------



## BethHx

0 not a fan.

Georgia Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Samantha Charlotte


----------



## mummyof3babas

3/10 Evelyn melody


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Arabella Chloe


----------



## lauraemily17

4/10

Rowen Grace


----------



## mummyof3babas

9/10,, destiny antonia


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Fiona Sian


----------



## mummyof3babas

aw i like sian 9-10 and...... im out of names Loool x


----------



## lauraemily17

7 for Sian. 

Robyn Grace


----------



## cady

5/10

Bristol Harper


----------



## The Alchemist

7

Calysta Sade (shaw-day...like the singer)


----------



## Jadey121

8 - Never heard of calysta before. 

Talia Ava


----------



## Bevziibubble

Melanie Lauren


----------



## BethHx

lauraemily17 said:


> 7 for Sian.
> 
> Robyn Grace

4/10
Love Grace, don't like Robyn.

Daisy Joy


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Hayley Danielle


----------



## mummyof3babas

5-10 erika leanne


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Kerrie Leanne


----------



## Eleanor ace

2/10

Ada Grace


----------



## BethHx

Eleanor ace said:


> 2/10
> 
> Ada Grace

8
lovely and unusual.

Elsie Rose
Eliza Rose


----------



## BethHx

oh i love your boys name btw!


----------



## OliviaRae

Elsie Rose
Eliza Rose

Both cute 8/10

Scarlett Noelle


----------



## mumofone25

7/10

isla rose


----------



## welshsarah

mumofone25 said:


> 7/10
> 
> isla rose

7/10

Sadie Megan xxxx


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Colette Anna


----------



## BethHx

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10
> 
> Colette Anna


7

Lilyanna Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10

Eleanor Ivy


----------



## BethHx

10
love both!

running out of names lol.

Primrose May


----------



## lizmageeful

3/10, not keen on primrose

Coralie Quinn


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

9/10

Lilah Iris


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Callie Lauren


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Josephine Violet


----------



## BethHx

Xlaura_BellaX said:


> 9/10
> 
> Lilah Iris

10 love it.

Violet Lily


----------



## BethHx

im always to slow! lol


----------



## mummyof3babas

8-10 harmony grace


----------



## Jesss123

6/10 I don't like the name Grace! Sorry!

*Alice Faye *


----------



## pvsmith12

7/10 

Taylah Lily


----------



## Jesss123

7/10

Lily Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Rosemary Louise


----------



## pvsmith12

6/10

Diana Faye


----------



## Jessica28

2/10

Jillian Kendall


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Claire Marie


----------



## mumofone25

6/10

Naomi


----------



## cupcake0406

Kendall Imogen (my daughter ;) ) xx


----------



## moose31

4/10
Vivienne Nora


----------



## cupcake0406

1/10 

Haylor Faith


----------



## MissJamie

7/10

I like Faith a lot, not too keen on Haylor. 

Edit: I like Vivienne and Jillian Kendall, btw, ladies!

Abigail Grace


----------



## OliviaRae

Cute 8/10

Genevieve


----------



## jennabenna

7/10
My Daughters:
Cheyenne Elizabeth
Olivia (Livy) Ryan


----------



## Karkey

7/10
I like Cheyenne How do u pronounce it (Shy Ann???)

My personal choice n my daughters name is 
KAYLEIGH KAREN


----------



## pvsmith12

5/10

Rowen Sophia


----------



## jennabenna

Karkey said:


> 7/10
> I like Cheyenne How do u pronounce it (Shy Ann???)
> 
> My personal choice n my daughters name is
> KAYLEIGH KAREN

Yes, just like that. :)


----------



## Jesss123

2/10

Lily Grace


----------



## pvsmith12

2/10

Kyliegh Elizabeth


----------



## mumofone25

4/10 

Alannah rae


----------



## moose31

6/10
Angelia Noel


----------



## pvsmith12

7/10

Alexandra Raquel


----------



## JaysBaby

5/10

Imogen Louise


----------



## moose31

4/10

Catherine Lottie


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Elodie Raina


----------



## Skye1

The Alchemist said:


> 5
> 
> Elodie Raina

3/10 



Ava Olivia


----------



## lauraemily17

10/10

Ellie


----------



## Vicyi

4/10

Harriet Elsie


----------



## Jadey121

5/10 not keen on harriet. 

Talia Ava


----------



## lolita1990

4/10

Emilie Jayne


----------



## LoolaBear

4/10

Talith Rose


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Lola Kate


----------



## Xlaura_BellaX

6/10 love Lola but not Kate sorry

Zara Belle


----------



## pvsmith12

6/10 - Not a huge fan of Zara, but love Belle. 

Quen Maria


----------



## Bevziibubble

4/10

Lois Marie


----------



## pvsmith12

2/10

Aryanna Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Hannah Pamela


----------



## BethHx

LunaRose said:


> 5/10
> 
> Eva Amelie

8
Lily Eliza


----------



## Xuxa

BethHx said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Eva Amelie
> 
> 8
> Lily ElizaClick to expand...

Lily alone about 7/10, Lily Eliza 4/10

I will have to say Coral:blush:


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Danielle Stacey


----------



## jades91

5/10

Matilda bowe


----------



## jades91

Matilda Bo not bowe lol just tryingto find a good spelling for it i dont like beau! xxx


----------



## BethHx

jades91 said:


> Matilda Bo not bowe lol just tryingto find a good spelling for it i dont like beau! xxx

10 Bo is the feminine spelling but the masculine Beau is alot nicer i think.

May Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Matilda Eve


----------



## pvsmith12

6/10 Not a huge fan of Matilda, but lovee Eve.

Odessa Katerina


----------



## MrsLemon

4/10

alice emilia


----------



## pvsmith12

4/10

Ashlynn May


----------



## lolita1990

Don't like Ashlynn sorry 3/10

Gracie Noelle


----------



## pvsmith12

7/10 

Sadie Olivia


----------



## Steph_C

pvsmith12 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Sadie Olivia

9/10

Hallie Skye


----------



## pvsmith12

9/10

Audrey Elizabeth


----------



## cupcake0406

Don't like that sorry 2/10

Lilia Winter


----------



## BethHx

10.

Georgia Rose
Georgie Rose


----------



## MrsLemon

Georgia Rose
Georgie Rose

both 8/10 I love both combinations and love the second name rose

Molly Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10

Freya Louise


----------



## lolita1990

9/10

Elsie Marie


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Leanne Chloe


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10

Eve Florence


----------



## lolita1990

9/10

Florence Bella


----------



## mumofone25

7/10 although i think id prefer Belle

Arla


----------



## BethHx

mumofone25 said:


> 7/10 although i think id prefer Belle
> 
> Arla

2 not keen.

Pearl Eliza


----------



## liloldme

3/10 sorry 
Millie sue


----------



## MrsLemon

3/10 sorry reminds me of curly sue

Evelyn Adele


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Victoria Rose


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Isla Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Erin Rose


----------



## edigirl82

10/10, gorgeous. 

Iris Faith


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Rosy Eve


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 not as keen on Rosy

Eve Renee


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 Flows well 

Amy Adele


----------



## sandrab

Amy Adele[/QUOTE]

7/10 :) 

Wallis Mary Elizabeth


----------



## lolita1990

2/10 don't like it at all :( sorry

Carlene Sara


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

nevaeh rose


----------



## lolita1990

3/10 how do you pronounce Nevaeh?

Lucy Anne


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

na vay er

1/10

ivy x


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Bella Noelle


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Lydia Jayne


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

amelia belle x


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10,, love lydia,, x


----------



## lolita1990

10/10

Claudia Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Jessica Kayleigh


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

5/10

how about willow x


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Wren Orlaith


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

maisie x


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Ella May


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10
i like it but so common

darcy rae


----------



## sandrab

1/10 

Don't like 

Amber


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1/10

isabella x


----------



## pvsmith12

6/10

Korina Faye


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

hallie x


----------



## pvsmith12

5/10

Teegan


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1/10
i think of it as a boys name

hollie


----------



## pvsmith12

1/10
Not a fan of the name, or the spelling.

Alexandra


----------



## Jessica28

3/10

Tenley


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10

Delilah x


----------



## lolita1990

9/10 really like it

Tallulah


----------



## Jessica28

0/10

Bailey


----------



## Emmy6262

6/10

Bliss


----------



## liloldme

6/10

Tiffany mae


----------



## MrsLemon

3/10 hate anything followed by mae

Hazel Jade


----------



## lolita1990

2/10

Hayley Anne


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

5/10

bonnie x


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Georgie Belle


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10 love it

Eliza x


----------



## Fruitymeli

6/10 

Cara may


----------



## pvsmith12

6/10

Gracie


----------



## lauraemily17

7/10

If my DH had his way 10 but I prefer Grace. 

Fay Olivia or Elizabeth


----------



## pvsmith12

10/10 Love them both!! 

Vivienne/Vivian


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

2/10

Elizabeth. X


----------



## whatwillbe

4/10

Renae rose


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

Emile


----------



## pvsmith12

2/10

Aria/Arya


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1/10
Iris x


----------



## edigirl82

10/10

Elsie


----------



## pvsmith12

4/10

Nova


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Martha Rose


----------



## Emmy6262

7/10

Georgia Grace


----------



## Steph_C

9/10 
Leah Scarlett


----------



## Steph_C

9/10 
Leah Scarlett


----------



## Skye1

9/10 love Leah its on my list .. not sure on Scarlett 



Ria Olivia


----------



## liloldme

9/10

Lola


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10

Pippa Eve


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Poppy Marie


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10alana


----------



## liloldme

5/10

Laken lilly


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Daphne Grace


----------



## pvsmith12

6/10

Raina


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Samantha


----------



## mjemma

7/10

Abigail Rose


----------



## BethHx

3

Alyssa Rose


----------



## LauraAvasMum

5 

Carly Deanna


----------



## Jamiesmummy22

6/10

Neve Arianna 
Or 
Niamh Arianna 
Think its a beautiful name however its spelt


----------



## wtbmummy

5/10

Scarlett Jade (What I'm hoping to one day use)


----------



## LauraAvasMum

8/10 love the name scarlett I dont like jade but it flows nice and is very girly

Harlow swann


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Josephine Raine


----------



## pvsmith12

5/10 Not a fan of Josephine, but love Raine.

Seraphina


----------



## bumblebeexo

3/10 - Personally I don't like that name.

Rebecca May


----------



## pvsmith12

2/10 Not a fan of Rebecca, or May as a name at all. 

Dorothy Lillian


----------



## BethHx

pvsmith12 said:


> 2/10 Not a fan of Rebecca, or May as a name at all.
> 
> Dorothy Lillian

love the potential nick name Dotty and Lilian is on my list.
9

Sophia Rose
Sofia Rose


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 very pretty but i think I know of 2

Jessie Rose


----------



## liloldme

Sienna belle


----------



## Fruitymeli

5/10 
Anisha


----------



## pvsmith12

9/10
It's different, but beautiful!

Helena


----------



## Steph_C

6/10

Skylah Rae


----------



## lolita1990

3/10

Carla Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 gorgeous

Penny


----------



## liloldme

3/10 sorry pennys cute but not for me

Ava lois


----------



## robinson380

8/10

Hannah Marie or Hannah Elise


----------



## BethHx

lolita1990 said:


> 3/10
> 
> Carla Rose

Carla reminds me of a middle age woman

Iris Eliza


----------



## pvsmith12

2/10 

Adrianna (Adri-On-na)


----------



## cupcake0406

8/10 Mila Faith


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 not too keen on Mila

Bethany Anne


----------



## JaysBaby

6/10

Caroline Alene 

I also like Imogen(Immy)


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10, love both on their own, not sure they flow

Indigo Lola Belle (nn Indie)


----------



## liloldme

9/10 like all of those

Ella


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Katrina Lucy


----------



## WantingChild

Dalilah Jean


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Lyndsey Tina


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10

Lilly rose


----------



## lizmageeful

8/10, would have been a 10/10 but i like lilly with only one l. :)

Arie Leigh Melody


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 sorry Im not a fan of Arie or leigh.. love melody so much tho

Nora Grace


----------



## LaylaShawn

5/10 Sorry...

Lydia Paige


----------



## LisaWeaver503

6\10

Isabella Jolie


----------



## MrsLemon

5/10 far to many of those about today

Mila Paige


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Rebecca Pearl


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Amy Rose


----------



## Jenirx

Olivia - Mai :)


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Lily Skye


----------



## robinson380

bumblebeexo said:


> 8/10
> 
> Lily Skye

 7/10

Hannah Marie


----------



## bobblebot

2/10

Marissa Mae


----------



## Kiki1993

bobblebot said:


> 2/10
> 
> Marissa Mae

3/10
Lacey Ann


----------



## lauraclili

4/10 

Ivy Grace


----------



## MissJamie

8/10

Lily Avonlea
(AV-on-lee)


----------



## hardatworkmom

7/10

Anna Louise


----------



## jinglebear

7/10 i like how it flows, but its not for me...

Matilda Ava


----------



## nicola ttc

8/10
I love Matilda and Ava but i'm not sure about together.

Florence


----------



## cupcake0406

Really don't like Florence sorry 1/10

Lilah Faith


----------



## MissJamie

5/10
Sorry, not a fan of Lilah. Maybe Delilah with Lilah as a nickname-- Delilah Faith is really cute!

Avonlea Rose. 

I got my heart set on this name today for the little girl I haven't even conceived yet... And it's not a name I can see my OH or family going for at all! Eek! But I can't stop saying it with OH's (2 syllable) last name...


----------



## liloldme

Sorry im not keen 4/10

Connie


----------



## lauraclili

8/10 

I like it. It's unusual but normal if you know what I mean :) 

Elspeth Margot


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10
Elspeth is really beautiful and Margot goes nicely with it :)

Aurora Jane


----------



## aly0890

LOVE it. 

Aria Grace


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

6/10 

I like Grace but not sure about Aria, sorry

Amelia Mae


----------



## lauraemily17

Separately I'd give them 9/10 and 7/10 but really don't like them together. Too many m sounds. 

Beatrix shortened to Trixy


----------



## JadeCrusader

7/10

Aurora Estellise :)


----------



## LolaM

Hi, I was cruising the forums and found this cute one. I always wanted a girl named after my nana, and my mother Emma Joann, but my sister got KU and took the name before i could do it properly. As I was reading your posts all i could think of was that old show Friends, when 2 of the characters were picking names for their baby. Phoebe or Phoebo. "Please dont name your child Phoebo!"


----------



## mummyat18

named my daughter Evelyn Grace Cassidy :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it

Aoife Rose


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 I love that name but I know a few irish girls with the name who hate how now one knows how to say it in england..

Matilda skye


----------



## Zebra2023

7/10 cute

Caitlyn Ella-Rose


----------



## liloldme

10/10 all really girly

Fallon grace


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10 I haven't heard Fallon before but it is pretty :).

Isolde Belle


----------



## liloldme

9/10

Sian pronounced shhah--n


----------



## MrsLemon

5/10 Im sorry but i knew one one who was horrible

Lucy Paige


----------



## Steph_C

7/10 Heidi Belle or Hallie Skye


----------



## savannah2be

(Hallie skye) 9/10! Too cute

Savannah Leigh


----------



## PrincessClair

7 :)

Pearl


----------



## JadeCrusader

6/10 reminds me of the whale on Spongebob, but if I look past that it's actually quite pretty :)

Also, no one rated mine:

Aurora Estellise


----------



## cupcake0406

2/10 sorry sounds a bit like a warrior princess. 

Talia Reese


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

7/10

Isla Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Freya Rose


----------



## MrsDani

7/10

Aurelia Persephone


----------



## lauraclili

7/10 

I think it's pretty but it has too many syllables for me :) 

Hester Rose


----------



## mummyat18

Hester (1) Rose (5) = 6/10 

Calli Elizabeth


----------



## pvsmith12

8/10

Natalia Faye


----------



## MrsDani

8/10

Persephone Elise


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Scarlett Eve


----------



## pvsmith12

7/10

Imogen Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 

Catherine Rose


----------



## MrsDani

9/10

Wilhelmina Lucille


----------



## Jessica28

Zero!


----------



## pvsmith12

MrsDani said:


> 9/10
> 
> Wilhelmina Lucille

5/10 - Not a huge fan of Wilhelmina, but I like Lucille. :)

Kalila (Kah-Lee-Lah)


----------



## BethHx

5
Like belle but not others.

Elissa Rose


----------



## ColorMeFamous

7

Chanel Aaliyah Mae

(Uh-lee-yuh)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Emmie juliet


----------



## MrsDani

3/10 
I prefer Emma and Juliette

Philomena Evadne


----------



## Daisybelle

8/10 

Florence Dolly


----------



## ColorMeFamous

4

Ambriella


----------



## MrsDani

1/10

Sophronia Juliette


----------



## LolaM

What about seraphena juliette? Too long?


----------



## tayl0r

Love that! 9/10. 

Madeline (pronounced mada-lynn) Rae


----------



## meandu

5/10 Keira Grace:happydance:


----------



## liloldme

9/10

Tallulah


----------



## oedipamass

7/10 

Elise


----------



## LaylaShawn

8/10

Brooke


----------



## BethHx

LaylaShawn said:


> 8/10
> 
> Brooke

2
Ivy Elizabeth


----------



## lauraclili

9 love it. Unusual but classic.

Elspeth Matilda


----------



## BethHx

lauraclili said:


> 9 love it. Unusual but classic.
> 
> Elspeth Matilda

10
I love both names but find elspeti hard to pronounce.

Joy Eliza


----------



## nicola ttc

8/10 
I LOVE Eliza, so cute! 
Prefer Eliza Joy

Violet Rae


----------



## liloldme

5/10

Pixie loren


----------



## LaylaShawn

3 

Leah


----------



## nicola ttc

10/10
I love Leah!
My 14yr old is Leah Jasmine so i may be biased. :blush:

Edie Rae


----------



## BethHx

nicola ttc said:


> 10/10
> I love Leah!
> My 14yr old is Leah Jasmine so i may be biased. :blush:
> 
> Edie Rae

8
Love edie, dislike ray.

Elsie Lilia


----------



## oedipamass

8/10 

Alice Sophia


----------



## amberjoy

8/10
I love the name Alice

Harper Amilia


----------



## Tink84

9/10

Emillie (pronounced Emily) Jayne


----------



## Jamiesmummy22

4/10

Aaliyah (Ah lee uh) Nicole


----------



## amberjoy

7/10 pretty :) 


Logan Reese


----------



## MrsDani

1/10 I don't like boy names on girls.

Persephone Natalia


----------



## liloldme

2/10 sorry dont like them

Lola grace


----------



## missy1

Lola grace[/QUOTE]
9/10 especially love the name Grace

Shelby Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love shelby :)

Elissa Rose


----------



## missy1

Elissa Rose[/QUOTE]

9/10 beautiful

Laila Belle


----------



## BethHx

missy1 said:


> Elissa Rose

9/10 beautiful

Laila Belle[/QUOTE]

7
Don't like Laila but they flow well.

Annie Elizabeth


----------



## lauraclili

I like it but personally won't give a shorted name as a given name if you see what I mean. 8/10 

Bethany Claire


----------



## MrsDani

9/10 Love it

Aureliana Lucille


----------



## BethHx

MrsDani said:


> 9/10 Love it
> 
> Aureliana Lucille

2
Too much of a mouth full.

Ella Joy.


----------



## MrsDani

3/10 to nick-namey for my taste

Elowen Juliette


----------



## liloldme

2/10 sorry not keen on those :)

Serrenna


----------



## BethHx

liloldme said:


> 2/10 sorry not keen on those :)
> 
> Serrenna

2
Not my kind of name.

Emily May


----------



## BethHx

liloldme said:


> 2/10 sorry not keen on those :)
> 
> Serrenna

2
Not my kind of name.

Emily May


----------



## LaylaShawn

7 / 10 - really like Emily. Not keen on May. 

Talia (ta-lee-ah)


----------



## oedipamass

9/10 

Ava Margaret


----------



## pvsmith12

9/10 It reminds me of an old-fashioned name, but it is super cute!!

Kalila (Kah-Lee-Lah)


----------



## BethHx

pvsmith12 said:


> 9/10 It reminds me of an old-fashioned name, but it is super cute!!
> 
> Kalila (Kah-Lee-Lah)

1 sorry

Edith Eliza
Edie Eliza


----------



## MrsDani

8/10 and 3/10

Bethany Alessandra.


----------



## Vicyi

4/10 - Not really my taste

Harriet Eve


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely!

Halle Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Zoe Isabelle


----------



## pvsmith12

8/10

Graylee


----------



## MamaByrd

6/10-Because it's half my name :winkwink:

Madilyn Grace


----------



## oedipamass

10/10 

Madeline Alice


----------



## MrsDani

8/10 very nice

Athena Juliette


----------



## LolaM

MrsDani said:


> 8/10 very nice
> 
> Athena Juliette

Love Athena!


----------



## sumday3

carlandjane said:


> 7/10
> 
> Elizabella Rose

my 3 year old niece is elizabella, i had never heard the combination before either. we just call her bella for short of course. 

Quinnlie Harper (were seriously considering this name, and need really looking for suggestions!)


----------



## pvsmith12

10/10 Such a cute name!!

Taylah Faye


----------



## liloldme

8/10

Frankie


----------



## bumpy3

Ava scarlet


----------



## pvsmith12

8/10 That is super cute! 

Chloe Solene


----------



## sumday3

bumpy3 said:


> Ava scarlet

 LOVE 10/10

Hadley reece


----------



## MrsLemon

2/10 In my head they are both boys names

Lyra Pearle


----------



## LolaLou

MrsLemon said:


> 2/10 In my head they are both boys names
> 
> Lyra Pearle

8/10 pretty

Leilah Isabelle


----------



## Lucy139

7/10 

Lula Belle


----------



## liloldme

10/10 love it

Poppy


----------



## sumday3

7/10 I really like that, very cute!

Corrin or spelled Corryn


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

9/10, love it!! Venus May?


----------



## MrsDani

8/10 I actually love Venus but May seems to filler.

Athena Katherine


----------



## BethHx

Wow i love Elizabella.

3/10

Beatrice Eliza


----------



## Carybear

4/10

Ariana Grace


----------



## bump_wanted

8/10

Love them both but im more old fashioned in my taste in real life.

Isabella Beau (i know its the boy spelling but it looke prettier than bo to me)


----------



## LolaLou

bump_wanted said:


> 8/10
> 
> Love them both but im more old fashioned in my taste in real life.
> 
> Isabella Beau (i know its the boy spelling but it looke prettier than bo to me)

6/10
Both Bo and Beau sounds masculine to me. Love Isabella.


Everleigh?


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Audrielle Marie
Carmen Audrielle


----------



## mandy_grovie1

The Alchemist said:


> 6
> 
> Audrielle Marie
> Carmen Audrielle


I like Audrielle but I think Audrielle Carmen flows better. Or even Carmen Marie. Pretty. 8/10. 


My favorite girl name: Farrah Luana


----------



## Mazzymoo

LaurenDC said:


> TheNewMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAgal said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> (Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)
> 
> McKenna Skye
> 
> 1/10 :flower:
> 
> Surnames as firstnames is a pet peeve of mine.. Apologies, Im a bit traditional with firstnames..
> 
> 
> Sunnieva [sun-eeva] ​Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a surname!! That's most certainly a first name - never even heard of it as a last name lol.
> 
> PS: Thanks, PAgal!!!!Click to expand...

Mckenna is a very very common surname in Northern Ireland :)


----------



## Melissa_M

9/10

Joni Elizabeth

(pronounced Joanie)


----------



## oedipamass

7/10 I like that it reminds me of Joni Mitchell. 

Iris Ann


----------



## bump_wanted

Mazzymoo said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheNewMrs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAgal said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> (Simone, how interesting!! I think I really like it!)
> 
> McKenna Skye
> 
> 1/10 :flower:
> 
> Surnames as firstnames is a pet peeve of mine.. Apologies, Im a bit traditional with firstnames..
> 
> 
> Sunnieva [sun-eeva] ​Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a surname!! That's most certainly a first name - never even heard of it as a last name lol.
> 
> PS: Thanks, PAgal!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Mckenna is a very very common surname in Northern Ireland :)Click to expand...

And scotland! I thought all Mc or Mac names stared off as surnames

Saying that i think mckenna is pretty xx


----------



## lauraclili

oedipamass said:


> 7/10 I like that it reminds me of Joni Mitchell.
> 
> Iris Ann

I love Iris (it's on our list for next time :haha:) and I like Ann but I'm not sure I like it together IYKWIM. Therefore, 6/10 

Harmony Catherine


----------



## Syreen22

Liliana Cecile Lorraine


----------



## Syreen22

Sorry, forgot to vote. 7/10. Love Harmony.


----------



## Vicyi

Syreen22 said:


> Liliana Cecile Lorraine

Liliana 7/10
Cecile 8/10
Lorraine 5/10

All nice names just not my taste really. (Although Cecile is growing on me!) 

Felicity Autumn Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 beautiful name

Hope Rowena Lily


----------



## JaysBaby

The hubby thought of this one
2 different spellings
I picked the 1st name he picked middle
----------------------------------------------------


Imogen Azura Griffey(Immy)

Emogen Azura Griffey (Emmy)

I know, I know but it sounds wayyyy better with the last name included 


***cute alert lol** 

My 4 1/2 yr old son INSISTS we name "MY" baby Caroline


----------



## LoolaBear

Imogen - 8/10
Emogen - 7/10 i like the sound of it with an 'e' but can't quite get the hang of looking at it as much as i can with the 'i'

Hope Rowena Lily (row-en-a , not , row-ee-na)


----------



## Melissa_M

8/10....Hope is a really pretty name

Nora


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 i love Nora but with an H on the end (Norah) without the H it looks a little old ladyish to me thats the only reason it doesnt get a 10 lol.

Isis Evangeline


----------



## SisterRose

8/10 Really like Evangeline

Poppy Florence. ( I really like Florence!)


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Heidi Jean Blair


----------



## nicola ttc

8/10 i love Heidi! So cute. Not sure about Jean or Blair though :shrug:

Darcie rae / Darcie violet


----------



## LoolaBear

darcie is pretty but prefer it Darcey

Darcie Rae 8/10
Darcie Violet 7/10

Cressida Hope


----------



## liloldme

5/10 not sure on first but i like hope :) 

Shani pronounced like shar-ni


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10 

Viola


----------



## HuskyMomWI

4/10
Laura June


----------



## The Alchemist

4

Lyla Camille


----------



## SisterRose

8/10 love lyla not keen on camille

Ellie Rose


----------



## fee & bump

Orla Rose

Imogen Grace


----------



## fee & bump

Whoops forgot to put 8/10 for Ellie Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

2/10 for Orla Rose whenever i hear Orla i always think Oral Orla!

6/10 Imogen Grace - Imogen is a nice name but its also my cousins name who is a bit full of herself so with that association i dont think i can like it lol

Abnee Charlotte


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Louisa Raine


----------



## MrsLemon

2/10 Louisa is a bit bland and in my opinion raine is weather (and not one i enjoy).. not a name

Layla Paige


----------



## Torres

Love Layla (9), not too sure about Paige(5) though.

Soraya with the surname Torres.


----------



## lolita1990

I don't like Soraya but I know someone with that name and she is an older lady.

2/10

Violet Amelie


----------



## Lucy139

9/10 very pretty 

Isla Hollie


----------



## The Alchemist

4

Dalya Rosalie


----------



## Renaendel

6/10. Love the second name


Eleni Sofia


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10
Emerson Marie


----------



## LaylaShawn

7/10

Ariana Paige


----------



## lolita1990

7/10

Arla Elizabeth


----------



## The Alchemist

6

Dahlia Cheyenne


----------



## KGS10

6/10

Kaleena Glen


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10, love Kaleena, not sure about Glen

Lux Emory


----------



## Melissa_M

6/10

Winifred Rose


----------



## edigirl82

8/10

Annie Grace


----------



## The Alchemist

8 Annie's such a cute name and Grace compliments really well together

Darya Lily-Anne


----------



## Flowers Jasmn

Skye Sophia


----------



## rhii

7/10. very pretty :) Alexis (lexie) Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 I prefer Alexa Alexis looks masculine to me.

Faith Elizabeth


----------



## rhii

LoolaBear said:


> 5/10 I prefer Alexa Alexis looks masculine to me.
> 
> Faith Elizabeth

I like Alexa too, but the name is after our niece who passed away shortly after birth (it was her middle name) so it can't be changed. I've noticed Alexis is used for a female name much more in the US though (that's where I am). 6/10 I love Elizabeth, that's my sister's name :) we are also considering it as a middle name. Faith is beautiful too, but I prefer it as a middle name.


----------



## rhii

Savannah Rose


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 Its just not a name I like bit its not horrible either

Elsa Pearle


----------



## blakesmummy09

8/10 Elsa Pearle 

love the name as very unique

mine is evie :)


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 Prefer Eva the 'ie' i think is cute when a little girl but i can't see it on someone older :wacko: but then thats just me lol

Phoebe Elise


----------



## shambaby

8/10, very pretty

Zoe Eloise


----------



## kstan

5/10
Really like Eloise. Unsure about Zoe 

SIENNA FLORENCE


----------



## The Alchemist

6 like Sienna but unsure of Florence. 

Esmeralda Sade (shaw-day)


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10, NEVER would have guessed thats how you pronounce Sade, but love esmeralda.

Lux Emory


----------



## LaylaShawn

8/10
Adriana Brooke


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 i quite like that :flow:

Faith Savannah


----------



## lolita1990

6/10

Lila Jay


----------



## MumMumMum

6/10

Amelia Hope


----------



## LuciaH

9/10

Angel Jade


----------



## lolita1990

2/10

Amelie Grace


----------



## mjemma

9/10

Abigail Josted


----------



## The Alchemist

2

Athena Coralie


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Elsie Katherine


----------



## Samaraj

4/10

Addison Grace


----------



## anamchara

Samaraj said:


> 4/10
> 
> Addison Grace

7/10 (I LOVE Grace)

Samantha Alivia


----------



## LynAnne

5/10

Anya Karoliine (deliberate double i, not typo!)


----------



## wannabemomy37

7/10 - I like how it's unique! Is there a reason for the ii or just like the looks of it??

Mikaelyn Rose :cloud9:


----------



## LynAnne

Karoliine is spelt that way because that is the Estonian spelling and my maternal gran was Estonia. I really like this name! Anya Karoliine, but I'd have to convince my OH of it first!

6/10

Arianna Lennox


----------



## lolita1990

5/10 like Arianna, don't like Lennox

Harriet Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Scarlett Rose


----------



## runnergrl

9/10

Sloan Elizabeth


----------



## kellyrae

6/10 (not sure on sloan)

Rosalie Elizabeth


----------



## lolita1990

8/10

Poppy Noelle


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Amelia grace x


----------



## LolaLou

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> Amelia grace x

9/10
Malia Mary


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10
darcy ruby


----------



## lolita1990

6/10 like them separately but not really together

Evelyn Blaire


----------



## WantingChild

8/10 I love the name Evelyn, just not sure about Blair.

Jovi (haven't come up with a middle name yet, Jovi has just been on my mind today)


----------



## MiasMum

7/10

Phoebe :)


----------



## fluffy88

7/10

so dont know if this one has been said already (kinda to many posts to read)...

Layla Mae


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Ava maree


----------



## LolaLou

9/10

Birtha Magillicuddy


----------



## LolaLou

LolaLou said:


> 9/10
> 
> Birtha Magillicuddy

:haha:

Off the hook ladies, just teasing:blush:

I love how everyone was too polite to rate.:flower:


----------



## CanadianMaple

5/10

Anna Claire


----------



## Melissa_M

LolaLou said:


> LolaLou said:
> 
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Birtha Magillicuddy
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Off the hook ladies, just teasing:blush:
> 
> I love how everyone was too polite to rate.:flower:Click to expand...

:rofl: I had a feeling, but was too afraid to call you out...."just in case"
But I looked at your other kids' names and they're all too nice for that to be real! haha


----------



## KittyCat82

Anna Claire- 7/10

Nia Pearl 

(Nia welsh name pronounced nee-ya)


----------



## autumn1983

6/10

Anna-Kate


----------



## MiasMum

10/10

Love Anna (my mums name)!!

Darcey


----------



## nicola ttc

10/10
I love love love Darcey!!

Piper


----------



## Babydust28

6/10 

Lacey Freya


----------



## THart

7/10 Lov lacey, don't hear it to often. Not a fan of Freya though.

Peyton Mae-lynn


----------



## Calibeachbum

8/10

Brynn Sophia


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10

I think Brynn is a lovely name for a girl and i like Sophia as well

Briony Anabel


----------



## Carly.C

6/10


Lucie Brooke


----------



## MommyLemLem

7/10

Lily Jewel


----------



## liloldme

9/10

Matilda (tilly for short) brooke


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love Matilda

Harriet Eve


----------



## onetwothreebp

7/10

henrietta jane


----------



## Anngellia

5/10

Eugenie Angelique


----------



## LoolaBear

2/10 oosh not too keen on that one

Briar Rowena Rose


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

Belle grace


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10

both nice names individually but together sound like your trying to create a new name as they are both single syllables.

Ginnifer Rose


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I see what u mean actully
6/10
Love the spelling 

Ivy x


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 i love Ivy!

Willow Justice


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10
Love willow my nieces name

Fayth x


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 love the name but spelt Faith

Sorrel Annalise


----------



## wannabemomy37

8/10 I like it; very unique!

Dezerai


----------



## MrsLemon

5/10 sounds like a band?

Camden Jane


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

3/10

Eliza grace


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 I like it but it always reminds me of My Fair Lady and as soon as i see the name i start singing 'all i wan' is a room sumware...' (singing in a really rubbish cockney accent lol)

Annalise Faith


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

That's gorgus 10/10

Amelia belle.


----------



## LoolaBear

jkhkjnjhb8879 said:


> That's gorgus 10/10
> 
> Amelia belle.

aw thanks! :blush: :flow:

Amelia Belle - 10/10 beautiful :flow:


Eva Louelle


----------



## edigirl82

6/10

Orla Katherine


----------



## mjemma

6/10
Gabrielle Amelie


----------



## SisterRose

9/10 very pretty.

Georgia


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Martha Eve


----------



## HarleyW

7/10 really love eve!!
Erienna (pronounced like arianna) Kinsley


----------



## PocoHR

HarleyW said:


> 7/10 really love eve!!
> Erienna (pronounced like arianna) Kinsley

7/10

I like Kinsley, but not so keen on the spelling of Erienna


Pippa Jane


----------



## onetwothreebp

10/10

felicity louisa


----------



## lolita1990

8/10 I like it but don't know how it'd sound on a baby

Isabella May


----------



## babywilson1

8/10

Jorgie Rose


----------



## snb1978

5/10

Jessica Lucy


----------



## NC_Sarah

8/10

Aubrey Elizabeth


----------



## butterfly_x

9/10

Melissa Mai


----------



## preggomomma

Gabrielle Elizabeth
Tonya Renee
Jayla Makenzie
Jayda Makayla
Brielle Mackenzie
Genevieve Jasmine
micaela Joy
Brielle Abigail 
amelia paige


----------



## CocoLovex3

butterfly_x said:


> 9/10
> 
> Melissa Mai


6/10

Everleigh Rose

Ariah Rose


----------



## Philomena

cocolovex3 said:


> butterfly_x said:
> 
> 
> 9/10
> 
> melissa mai
> 
> 
> 6/10
> 
> everleigh rose
> 
> ariah roseClick to expand...

7/10

saria sage


----------



## Scout

8/10

Leah Grace

Piper Leigh


----------



## robinson380

Scout said:


> 8/10
> 
> Leah Grace 9/10
> 
> Piper Leigh

 7/10


Charlotte Jane


----------



## nicola ttc

8/10

Elizabeth Rose


----------



## edigirl82

9/10, beautiful and classic

Hettie Louise


----------



## lolita1990

9/10

Lottie Florence


----------



## robinson380

6/10

Hannah Elizabeth


----------



## Fortune Cooki

9/10 

Mirabelle Skye


----------



## mjemma

8/10
Gabriella Grace


----------



## LizzieJane

8/10

Emmeline Ava


----------



## huskergrl

4/10 Sorry not a fan.

Seveah (Suh-Vay-Uh) Rose


----------



## nicola ttc

5/10. My oh is a surveyor and it makes me think of that but love Rose.
Katie Violet


----------



## edigirl82

Aw that's sweet, 7/10

Imogen Rose


----------



## crayoncrittle

8/10

Tansy


----------



## nicola ttc

7/10 
Casey Violet


----------



## LoolaBear

Not too sure if i like Casey but i like Violet 7/10

Rowena Lily


----------



## MrsDani

8/10 Love Rowena, but not to keen on Lily

Athena Juliette.


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 Gorgeous name!

Lena Josephine (Len-ah)


----------



## lolita1990

8/10 I like Lena

Daniela Rose


----------



## nicola ttc

6/10
Love Rose, not sure about Daniella.

Eden Violet / Eden Rose


----------



## nicola ttc

6/10 love Rose, not sure about Daniella.

Eden Rose / Eden Violet


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 for both :flow:

Lena Quinn (lay-na)


----------



## TTCabundle

8/10 :)

Aria Rose


----------



## ArtIsLife

TTCabundle said:


> 8/10 :)
> 
> Aria Rose

10/10 Love it! 

Panettiere (pen-ah-tee-air), penny for short. :) it's Hayden panettiere's last name, it's so pretty, not sure what middle name would go with it...


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 not sure if i like it, the sounding is pretty but whenever i hear it i will forever think about the actress. it is pretty though like you say.
with it being a long name perhaps go for a short middle name. rose, hope, faith, grace, etc one syllable names.

Ilily Savanna


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

Ezmae grace


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

3/10

Teigan daisy


----------



## ArtIsLife

9/10 love it!

Isabelle Claire


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

7/10

Ivy belle


----------



## ArtIsLife

7.5/10

Molica (maybe Molly for short) I had a friend with this name, thought it was so cute.


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10
I like it cos its different

Delilah xx


----------



## LizzieJane

6/10

Anaiya Charlotte


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ohh pretty
9/10

Ava Rae x


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it hun! Goes with ya 2nd name fab too!

Rebecca Eve


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

I thought so too Emily
Lets hope iv got a girly cooking 
8/10

Autumn grace c


----------



## TTCMSP

8/10

Melora Elaine


----------



## ArtIsLife

6/10

Blakely Scarlett or Scarlett Blakely


----------



## LunaRose

7/10 - LOVE Scarlett, not so sure on Blakely.


Amelie Eve


----------



## LizzieJane

8/10 Really Pretty :) 

Rhianne Isobel


----------



## SteffyRae

7/10

Celeste rayne


----------



## ArtIsLife

SteffyRae said:


> 7/10
> 
> Celeste rayne

10/10 love it!

Angel rory


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 not too keen

Elena-Joy Josephine (eh-len-ah)


----------



## mamawanabe21

6/10 - Love the name Elena though!

Dulce Lux
(Dull-Chee)


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

8/10

Audrina Blossom :cloud9:


----------



## mamawanabe21

8/10

Calleigh Aoife (Ee-fah)


----------



## lupinerainbow

7/10

Sapphire Annabelle


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10. 

Florence pearl


----------



## Mazzymoo

5/10 reminds me of an old lady :/ 

Ava Grace


----------



## RomaTomato

5/10. Pretty but both names are so popular right now!

Clementine Adela


----------



## MrsLemon

5/10 could be shortened to clemmy..which sounds ligh phlegmy 

Clara Florence


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty :flow:

Elena Quinn (eh-LEN-a, emphasis on the LEN like the greek way of saying the name)


----------



## blushes86

7/10

Erin rose


----------



## mandy_grovie1

10/10. I love Erin Rose!!! 

Karina Isabella


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 nice it sounds quite Scandinavia or something

Clara Belle


----------



## rihanna

8/10


Rahna-jade


----------



## laila 44

7

Leila Elizabeth


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10 very pretty

Elsie rose x


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 ooo very pretty :flow:

Elena Rowena Anabel (eh-LEN-ah and Row-ee-na)


----------



## MrsLemon

9/10 it not sure if the Anabel at the end is too much but I love the first two together :)

Jenny Pearl


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Darcy Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

MrsLemon said:


> 9/10 it not sure if the Anabel at the end is too much but I love the first two together :)
> 
> Jenny Pearl

its mainly just a 'filler' name as its a tradition of mine that girls have two middle names. i wanted something to go with Rowena and that was the first thing to pop into my head lol.

Darcy Rose - 8/10 Pretty :flow:

Adalyn Mary Grace


----------



## kstan

8/10 unusual name but I like it 

Farrah beau


----------



## Mazzymoo

6/10 - like farrah not too keen on beau

Ivy rose


----------



## nicola ttc

10/10 lovely name. So pretty!

Joni violet (jo -nee)


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 lovely

Alice Belle


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 beautiful

Willow Rowena


----------



## sumday3

10/10 LOVE IT! 

Brierly harper? it came to me in my sleep last night...


----------



## LynAnne

6/10. Not too keen on it but I don't hate it.

Meredith Lyra


----------



## RiverSong9112

LynAnne said:


> 6/10. Not too keen on it but I don't hate it.
> 
> Meredith Lyra

7/10

Harlow Catherine Blake


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Sophia Lou


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 i love Sophia but not too keen on Lou

Anabel Willow


----------



## Ava Grace

10/10 I love anabel willow gorgeous name!

Annabelle bow (bella bow for short)


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty but i would spell bow Bo or Beau if it was either of these two it would be 10/10 lol

Laurel Renee


----------



## sumday3

10/10 really really like that very pretty!

Lakeyn Harper ??


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8:10

Elsie rose


----------



## MrsLemon

10/10 right up my street

Nora Belle


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very very pretty would be 10/10 if Nora was spelt Norah as i prefer this spelling.

Belle Josephina


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9/10
I love belle but hubby hates it

Ivy belle c


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 I love Ivy Belle!

Ivy Grace


----------



## mjemma

9/10

Amalia Rose


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
Amelia is one of my top names

Bluebelle.


----------



## sophiedaphne

0/10... not a fan.

Sydney Arielle


----------



## lolita1990

5/10 don't really like androgynous names for girls

Lacey Violet


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

1/10
I don't like lacy
Too common now

Delilah grace x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10 pretty

Coralie pearl


----------



## ThatGirl

5

April Roseanne Sophia


----------



## girlnboots

3/10 For some reason, I really don't like April

Marin Nicole


----------



## Gem09

5/10

Eve Marie

x


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 pretty

Cara Paige


----------



## gemmaplustwo

8/10

Esmè (es-may) grace


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
Love it

Evie maree


----------



## gemmaplustwo

Edited: sorry reposted somehow


----------



## nicb26

8/10. Love Evie, not sure on maree.

Poppy Ava


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 very pretty

Nessa Willow


----------



## SisterRose

7/10

Gabriella


----------



## oedipamass

8/10 

Iris Anne


----------



## LoolaBear

very pretty 9/10 :flow:

Iria Eve (ih-rye-ah)


----------



## SisterRose

8/10

Lilian


----------



## +tivethoughts

7/10

Edie Florence (ee-dee)


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 not too keen but i don't hate it.

Nessa Laurel


----------



## mommy4

10/10. 

Isis Willow


----------



## mrsirish

Aimee Nicole Mollie Lori Anna Mia layla


----------



## LoolaBear

mommy4 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Isis Willow

Isis Willow - 10/10

Haven Breeze


----------



## mandy_grovie1

6/10.

Ramona Jade


----------



## nicola ttc

9/10 love Ramona!

Tallulah Rose


----------



## Prayingmom2b

8/10 Very unique and pretty. 

Alyssa Kate


----------



## lyndsay49

8/10


Pyper Cruz


----------



## huskergrl

Pyper Cruz 7/10

Laikyn


----------



## bana

5/10

Pauline Grace


----------



## runnergrl

3/10

Landry Ella


----------



## nicola ttc

5/10

Bethany Jane


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

runnergrl said:


> 3/10
> 
> Landry Ella

I've notice Landry is starting to become popular as a first name...it's actually my last name. When ever I'm sitting in a waiting room waiting for my name to be called where they don't know me...they always pronounce my last name as Laundry. It bothers me a lot because there is no U in my name!


----------



## MumMumMum

6/10

Caitlin Grace


----------



## LynAnne

8/10. 

Noelle Karoliine


----------



## sugarplumbum

Anais Rose

Iris Mae

(expecting twins and have a feeling they are girls already....I'm odd like that ;)

I already have a Briar Amelia. xx


----------



## sugarplumbum

LoolaBear said:


> 9/10 very pretty but i would spell bow Bo or Beau if it was either of these two it would be 10/10 lol
> 
> Laurel Renee

9/10, Laurel is one of the names on my list, but as hubby is a big Laurel & Hardy fan he's worried people will take the mickey! :flower:

xx


----------



## sugarplumbum

LynAnne said:


> 8/10.
> 
> Noelle Karoliine

8/10, like the Noelle part. 

Anais Rose (anay-is)

Iris Mae

xx


----------



## mjaycox

6/10
Braelynn Novalee


----------



## lyndsay49

4/10

Cordelia Noelle


----------



## runnergrl

4/10

Gabriella Sloane


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 fpr Gabriella 0/10 for sloane - to me its a manly surname

Kessa Gabrielle


----------



## runnergrl

LoolaBear said:


> 10/10 fpr Gabriella 0/10 for sloane - to me its a manly surname
> 
> Kessa Gabrielle

Its actually a VERY feminine name here in the US. Lots of women have the first name of Sloane and I think think it is beautiful.


----------



## LoolaBear

runnergrl said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 fpr Gabriella 0/10 for sloane - to me its a manly surname
> 
> Kessa Gabrielle
> 
> Its actually a VERY feminine name here in the US. Lots of women have the first name of Sloane and I think think it is beautiful.Click to expand...

strange how things differ from person to person. its called an opinion, you have yours i have mine, no NEED to get catty about it.

i will say my name again (an amalgamation on two names from one of my daughters books, i think they are pretty but hey ho if you dont lol)

Kessa Gabrielle


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Martha Rose


----------



## runnergrl

LoolaBear said:


> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 fpr Gabriella 0/10 for sloane - to me its a manly surname
> 
> Kessa Gabrielle
> 
> Its actually a VERY feminine name here in the US. Lots of women have the first name of Sloane and I think think it is beautiful.Click to expand...
> 
> strange how things differ from person to person. its called an opinion, you have yours i have mine, no NEED to get catty about it.
> 
> i will say my name again (an amalgamation on two names from one of my daughters books, i think they are pretty but hey ho if you dont lol)
> 
> Kessa GabrielleClick to expand...

well there's no NEED to be so ugly in giving somone's name a 0/10. That is catty and rude. a 3 would have been sufficient if you didnt like it.


----------



## LoolaBear

runnergrl said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> 10/10 fpr Gabriella 0/10 for sloane - to me its a manly surname
> 
> Kessa Gabrielle
> 
> Its actually a VERY feminine name here in the US. Lots of women have the first name of Sloane and I think think it is beautiful.Click to expand...
> 
> strange how things differ from person to person. its called an opinion, you have yours i have mine, no NEED to get catty about it.
> 
> i will say my name again (an amalgamation on two names from one of my daughters books, i think they are pretty but hey ho if you dont lol)
> 
> Kessa GabrielleClick to expand...
> 
> well there's no NEED to be so ugly in giving somone's name a 0/10. That is catty and rude. a 3 would have been sufficient if you didnt like it.Click to expand...

no its isn't rude or catty, this is a GAME about HONEST OPINIONS on the previous name given, being HONEST I PERSONALLY don't like it at all, not in the slightest and all I gave was MY PERSONAL HONEST OPINION, if i gave it a 3/10 then that would be LYING about my PERSONAL OPINION because I PERSONALLY don't like it at all. no need to get your back up about it, if you didn't want someone to give their personal opinion don't post about it, simple.

if you look at this thread the majority of the names are completely made up because it is a game! if you don't want someone giving personal opinion on a name you love then don't post it.
its the same in life, if you don't want negative reactions to names you like don't mention them.

it is your choice what you name your child not mine but my personal opinion is that i do not like the name sloane for a girl that is why i gave it a 0 as there isnt even an ounce of positives in my mind toward the name.

there was no need to reply so cattily on someones opinion as everyones is different


----------



## LoolaBear

xx Emily xx said:


> 8/10
> 
> Martha Rose

im in two minds about Martha, one day i like it the next i think its too old lady-ish, then i go back to liking it :haha:

because of that 5/10 as i really cannot decide lol

Mabel Eloise


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

I LOVE Mabel!! Think I have a thing for "old-fashioned" names as hubby calls them... I tell him it's not old, it's classic!! 

Scarlett Eve


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10
Elsie rose x


----------



## BabyBabbler

8/10

Adele Evelyn


----------



## LizzieJane

9/10 - love it. 

Eliana Grace


----------



## RomaTomato

6/10

Eve Adela


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 i like Eve :flow:

Ivy Laurel


----------



## robinson380

7/10

Charlotte Jane


----------



## nicola ttc

8/10 

Laurel Violet


----------



## robinson380

9/10

Hannah Elizabeth


----------



## LynAnne

7/10. It's nice but a bit plain for me!

Noelle Meredith


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 Meredith Noelle flows better

Elena Eve (ellen-a)


----------



## mamawanabe21

8/10

Aoife Mai(Eefah May)


----------



## Squarepants

7/10

Not sure if i have said this one before

Addison Margaret


----------



## Lucy139

6/10
Lyla Amelia ( lye-la)


----------



## nicola ttc

6/10 love both the names but i'm not sure about both names ending in the same 'a' sound. 

Elizabeth Violet


----------



## kcmichelle

8/10 very pretty!

Kensi Nevaeh


----------



## Minty927

2/10... sorry, no offense, just not my taste at all...

Hadley Morgan


----------



## sumday3

10/10 I really like Hadley especially if I didn't work with someone that just named her beautiful little girl that it would be one of my top 3's!

Quinnley Harper 
(still can't decide between Quinnley or just Quinn)


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

I prefer Quinn but Quinnley flows better with Harper. Maybe call her Quinnley but nn her Quinn?

Victoria Eve (nn tori not vicki)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

8/10 I love old-fashioned names and love this name as a whole, but I wouldn't use Victoria as it always seems to get shortened to Vicky. 

Freya Amelie


----------



## grace10209

sumday3 said:


> 10/10 I really like Hadley especially if I didn't work with someone that just named her beautiful little girl that it would be one of my top 3's!
> 
> Quinnley Harper
> (still can't decide between Quinnley or just Quinn)

I love Quinnley! It's on our list and we would call her Quinn for short! Then you can use both :). Quinnley is official name but everyone has a nickname


----------



## snowdogs

Oakley


----------



## nicola ttc

tinkerbelle93 said:


> 8/10 I love old-fashioned names and love this name as a whole, but I wouldn't use Victoria as it always seems to get shortened to Vicky.
> 
> Freya Amelie

9/10 very pretty!

Violet Elizabeth


----------



## Rafferty

10/10
I'm a big Violet fan!

Emsley Meadow


----------



## fayefirth

Rafferty said:


> 10/10
> I'm a big Violet fan!
> 
> Emsley Meadow

8/10


Libby Grace


----------



## huskergrl

Libby Grace 7/10

Elena (Eh-lay-nuh) Seveah (Suh-vay-uh)


----------



## brinib

Ariana Francine

(the middle name is after my grandmother) though I have a feeling I am having another boy!


----------



## Athena

8/10

Rosalie Eliza


----------



## mrs168

Elena Jade


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ivy

Heidi x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ivy- 7/10 

Clara Isabelle


----------



## lizmageeful

6/10, bad association with Clara but love isabelle. :) 

Sawyer Grace


----------



## Pansy

6/10

Love Grace, but have only heard of Sawyer in Lost (maybe cos I'm from UK)

Emily Joanne


----------



## huskergrl

7/10 Emily Joanne

Seveah Rae (Suh-Vay-Uh)


----------



## lizmageeful

9/10, really unique! only concern I would have is pronunciation :)

Sawyer Hartley


----------



## Jessica0907

lizmageeful said:


> 9/10, really unique! only concern I would have is pronunciation :)
> 
> Sawyer Hartley

6/10 but I see the appeal of the name. I just like sawyer better for boys 


I have two names if y'all don't mind
Amelie bijou
Gracie noelle


----------



## nicola ttc

5/10 Amelie Bijou 
7/10 Gracie Noelle

Iris Elizabeth


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty

Eden Willow


----------



## nicola ttc

9/10 lovely name!

Ember Violet


----------



## Mrsmac02

8/10 - I haven't heard ember before, it's lovely :) 

Sofia Eloise


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Kirsten Belle


----------



## The Alchemist

7 

Marigny (MEHR-ri-nee) Cheyenne (shy-ANNE)


----------



## Hopefulmommy8

7/10 love unique names!
We are naming our girl Brynnlee (brin-lee) Jade


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 hhhmmm not too sure i like the sound of it but not too sure if i like looking at it :haha: weirdo me!

Eden Iris


----------



## The Alchemist

5

Maya Giselle


----------



## Rafferty

8/10

Emslee Kate


----------



## Pansy

6/10

I'm not keen on Emslee with Kate.

Zoe Louise


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

Ezmae belle x


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 it would be 10/10 if Ezmae was spelt the correct way but beautiful name

Sadie May


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Ha I wasn't sure how its spelt lol

7/10

Delilah grace x


----------



## LoolaBear

lol its Esme (for ez-me) and Esmee (with an accent thingy on the first e for ez-may)

9/10 again for delilah grace (not too keen on grace as a middle name but still a pretty name)

Edith Anabel


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9/10
I love older style names:)

Elsie rose x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10

Poppy Elizabeth


----------



## The Alchemist

5 - Poppy to me sounds too much like "papi", or at least it reminds me of it :/ 

Mila Arielle


----------



## m4nc3r

7/10 Mila Arielle

Arielle I like, Mila I'm not sure how to pronounce but it kind of reminds me of Milo =/

Kiara Faith
Or
Katara Faith

?


----------



## The Alchemist

m4nc3r said:


> 7/10 Mila Arielle
> 
> Arielle I like, Mila I'm not sure how to pronounce but it kind of reminds me of Milo =/
> 
> Kiara Faith
> Or
> Katara Faith
> 
> ?

Mila is prn. mee-la :flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 I prefer Katara it's pretty, not heard it before

Hannah Louise


----------



## tinkerbelle93

10/10 'cause that's my name haha! 

Florence Rose


----------



## The Alchemist

0 - not my style, sorry

Aria Seve (seh-VAY)


----------



## nicola ttc

Aria Seve 5/10 

(I do like the sound, think i just prefer more traditional names - eg, i love Florence Rose!!) :haha:

Annabel Violet


----------



## hulagirl

9/10 for violet but not too keen on annabel
Constance have not got a middle name yet. Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 sorry

Kadyn Elizabeth


----------



## Jessica0907

keepthefaithx said:


> 2 sorry
> 
> Kadyn Elizabeth

It has a nice ring to it as in it flows well. But it's not my style. So 7/10. 

Olivia Annabelle


----------



## MUMOF5

I like it, but due to the fact that I know a LOT of Olivias's I give it 7/10.

Lilly Ella


----------



## MKL073007

Marisa Kay


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Ianthe jade


----------



## Jessica0907

MUMOF5 said:


> I like it, but due to the fact that I know a LOT of Olivias's I give it 7/10.
> 
> Lilly Ella

I do too which is why I probably won't use it even though I've loved the name for a while. :(


----------



## LoolaBear

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 7/10
> 
> Ianthe jade

Lovely name but think Jasmine would go better but thats just my preference but 10/10 still as its still gorgeous lol

Eden Trylle


----------



## Kismamma20

5/10

Maya Louise


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

9/10 like maya and Louise is classy :)

Juliette Faye.


----------



## Kismamma20

5/10
Demi Elise


----------



## summerbaby11

8/10 cute name

Alexandra Jade


----------



## JoPo

9/10
Love both names (I can't use them as family chose them already!)

Ella Maria


----------



## Kismamma20

8/10 I prefer Marie to Maria

Maisee Rose


----------



## mom2b2013

7/10

Wynter Jade


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 prefer Winter Jade but its still a gorgeous name

Eden Rowena


----------



## Kismamma20

6/10

Millie Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

Megan Rose


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10 love it

Darcy Rae x


----------



## cupcake0406

4/10 not for me sorry. Eilidh (pronounced like hayley but without the H) Kendall x


----------



## Lola_1986

5/10 not quite sure on this as its very unusual but it could grow on me

1) Laila-Grace
2) Sienna-Faith


----------



## LoolaBear

1) 5/10 meh its ok, i dont hate it 
2) 7/10 i like this better than the first

Edith Helena


----------



## tinkerbelle93

LoolaBear said:


> 1) 5/10 meh its ok, i dont hate it
> 2) 7/10 i like this better than the first
> 
> Edith Helena

8/10- I LOVE Edith, but not 100% on Helena. 



Daisy Eloise


----------



## rachelleigh

8/10 - Love the name Daisy!

Harper June


----------



## nicola ttc

6/10 not sure on Harper but like the flow of it altogether.

Alyssa Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 like Violet but not as keen on Alyssa. I would prefer Elissa Violet, but that's just me!

Martha Rose


----------



## maisiemoo

7/10

Eden rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it! 

Scarlett Eve


----------



## nicola ttc

9/10 very pretty

Evie Rose


----------



## Ava Grace

8/10 pretty name but quite popular

Allegra Kay


----------



## spacegirl

very different and classy 9/10

Gabriella Valentina


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Lottie Jade


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely name!

Lara Grace


----------



## Pansy

9/10 - really pretty.

Emily Charlotte


----------



## BabyD331

7.

London Faye


----------



## tweetybird818

8/10 (i like a few city names myself ;)

Isabelle Marie-Claire


----------



## spacegirl

Darcey Rose


----------



## purplespecs

7/10 :)

Leah Emily


----------



## Annie77

9/10

Emily Jane


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Lilliana Grace


----------



## Lou1

8/10

May

Or

Lucia


----------



## NewAtThis13

4/10 - just not my type :/

I have a TON of girls names atm, so I'll post one at a time :)

Paisley Julianne


----------



## Annie77

3/10

Lara Jane


----------



## NewAtThis13

7/10

Camila Julianne or Aylee Julianne


----------



## sumday3

Camilla 8/10 really like, Aylee 6/10 just different-not good or bad which could be good for unique!

Emberly Reese


----------



## Jenna1985

7/10 

Jocelyn Christine


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 i dont like ti but i dont hate it so i put it in the middle lol

Edith Eve


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 really like both names, prefer eve, not sure if they go together well though


Martha Rose


----------



## MiasMum

4/10

Sorry - nothing personal, just not keen on old fashioned names.

Phoebe Anna


----------



## sumday3

6.5/10 

Harper Quinn


----------



## steph.

8/10

Anastasia Belle


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 i love it!

Ivy Bella


----------



## sumday3

9/10 very cute!!!

Lakeyn Reese?


----------



## Jenna1985

7/10

Mikenna Christine


----------



## makemeamammy

6/10 not sure about Mikenna but I think it's a grower :)

Lydia Ceit (Scots Gaelic for Kate and pronounced the same way)


----------



## Hope115

Kaila Hope 
(pronounced kyla or kii-la)


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Eve Martha


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10

Darcie rose x


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!!!

Catherine Belle


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10
I love belle for a middle name

Evie belle x


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 very pretty!

Ivy Savanna


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9/10 love love love the name

Talulah Jayne


----------



## Hope115

I also like Tuula


----------



## MissMooMoo

4/10 but I am traditional!

Lucy Rose


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 Very pretty

Scarlett Lily


----------



## kimmym

9/10 ive never considered scarlett.its a really pretty name.

Anastasia Marie


----------



## leahjones

love anastasia 9/10

esmae


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Lara Eve


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 very pretty

Saskia May


----------



## sumday3

6/10 different- not sure about it just yet

Josslyn


----------



## greenbeans12

3/10 - not a fan of Josslyn.

Emma Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 beautiful and classic names :flower:

Ava Lilly


----------



## littlejenx

9/10 pretty

flora jayne.........wish my hubs would like it :(


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 Flora is a beautiful name but everytime i see it i think of Flora Butter :blush: sorry if i may have put you off it. Jayne :nope: not at all i know a very not nice person called this and she made my life a living hell when i was younger lol

Scarlett Genevieve


----------



## justonexxx

8/10 Love Scarlett but not sure about Genevieve sorry 

Sienna Rose


----------



## MamaFlick

10/10 - Love it! Very beautiful. :)

Elora Isis


----------



## mammywannabee

9/10 so pretty

My girl will be Darcy Rose or Rose May


----------



## SisterRose

Darcy Rose is so cute! 9/10

Georgia Louisa


----------



## TTCabundle

Lovely, and it flows really well! 10/10

Alix Amie


----------



## littlejenx

unsual but not wierd, i think it will suit well in adult life too which is obviously really important. some of the overly girly names dont age too well in my opinion. i give it 7/10

esme (pronounced ezzmee) lilac


----------



## c.m.c

littlejenx said:


> unsual but not wierd, i think it will suit well in adult life too which is obviously really important. some of the overly girly names dont age too well in my opinion. i give it 7/10
> 
> esme (pronounced ezzmee) lilac

9/10 love Esme, lilac is nice as its different


Pippa Willow....


----------



## TheNewMrs

5/10
I always think of a big red apple with pips when I see Pippa! :dohh:

Trinity Maggie


----------



## amberjoy

*8/10*
I like both names, just not together.

*Harper Rae*


----------



## SparkleUK

amberjoy said:


> *8/10*
> I like both names, just not together.
> 
> *Harper Rae*


6/10
10/10 for Harper alone though! 


Florence Elizabeth Rose


----------



## BethHx

10/10 beautiful but long.

Iris Elizabeth


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 LOVE Iris :flower:, not so keen on the Elizabeth :shrug: 

Lilly Ella


----------



## BethHx

10/10 love both names

Ivy Eliza


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10 ivy rose xx


----------



## SparkleUK

BethHx said:


> 10/10 beautiful but long.
> 
> Iris Elizabeth

Long I know but family names and scared I don't have another girl to use Rose! Lol love iris Elizabeth x


----------



## SisterRose

10/10 ivy rose is very pretty. 

Gabriella Grace


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Awww that's pretty 8/10 xx

Darcie Eliza


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 I prefer the spelling Darcy..

Ivy Marie


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 for Ivy i love this name not too sure if it goes with Marie though (only because Ivy is a very natural name and Marie isn't IYGWIM)

Darcy Elise


----------



## +tivethoughts

9/10 

Eliza Florence


----------



## Varenne

5/10. The bitchy girl in school was called Eliza for me :haha:

Delphine


----------



## MamaFlick

4/10 - Sounds like it should be some kind of amphibious queen monster in a video game to me. ;) But maybe I play too many games...

Isis Edora


----------



## Jenafyr4

6/10

Lily Analyce (ana-leese)


----------



## pinkturtle153

6/10

Arielle Grace


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 its pretty

Violet Elora


----------



## fairy_gem

I can't decide on what to rate it as a complete name, so....

3/10 for Violet and 10/10 for Elora!!!


Ophelia Lily


----------



## LoolaBear

10/10 i really really like Ophelia Lily!

Ottilia Faith


----------



## Lilycakes

1/10


Lilia rose.


----------



## YoungNImum

4/10

louisana faye


----------



## july2013

7/10

Aoife (Ee-fa) Kate


----------



## LoolaBear

very pretty 9/10 i love irish names

Niamh Lily


----------



## YoungNImum

2/10

Lucy Anna


----------



## Jenafyr4

YoungNImum said:


> 2/10
> 
> Lucy Anna

5/10

Makenna Landon


----------



## july2013

4/10

Adriana Violet


----------



## Jenafyr4

6/10 Love Adianna 

Shian Rhae


----------



## july2013

3/10 sorry!

Maya Eloise


----------



## Jenafyr4

No need to apologize..every one has different taste. The last 2 are my daughters names...

5/10 Eloise is a trashy town near where I live...lol...Love Maya

Isabella Grace


----------



## Lilycakes

10/10


Sofia Rosa


----------



## YoungNImum

4/10

Marisa Courtney


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 for Marisa
3/10 for Courtney - never sat well with me for some reason

Elora Eve


----------



## july2013

7/10. Pretty!

Amelie Karen


----------



## YoungNImum

5/10 

Suzanna Faye


----------



## Sarahs85

5/10

Emilia Jade


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 I love Emilia but Jades a bit to common for my taste.

Willow Jo.


----------



## Shell181

8/10

Freya Jane


----------



## xjessibabyx

5/10

I like...
Esme Rose
Sienna Willow
Imogen Ivy


----------



## july2013

8/10 for those pretty names!

Bethany Scarlett


----------



## Varenne

6/10. I like Scarlett but not Bethany

Georgia Celine


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Abigail Cassidy


----------



## All Girls

10/10. I have to like Abigail. It's one of my daughters names. 

Mia


----------



## july2013

10/10

Sienna Grace


----------



## Varenne

7/10. Like Sienna but not Grace

Amelie Sara


----------



## july2013

10/10 - so beautiful!

Piper Adriana


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 Love piper not so sure on Adriana

Alana Paige


----------



## july2013

8/10

Zara Isabelle


----------



## All Girls

8/10. I think Zara is ok and Isabelle is my other daughters name. 

Nina


----------



## july2013

5/10

Caoimhe (Keeva or Kwee-va)


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10 Just a tad bit confusing with the spelling to pronounciation transition. I like it better spelled out phonetically and would be a solid 9/10. :)

Sawyer Hartley


----------



## YoungNImum

2/10

Safia Marie


----------



## Varenne

4/10

Elaina Celeste


----------



## july2013

7/10... not a huge fan of Celeste, but the names go nicely.

Alyssa Charlotte


----------



## Jenafyr4

july2013 said:


> 7/10... not a huge fan of Celeste, but the names go nicely.
> 
> Alyssa Charlotte

8/10

Aaliyah Razon


----------



## july2013

6/10

Lena Camille


----------



## Varenne

8/10, it's lovely.

Elodie Rhiannon


----------



## Elleney

Varenne said:


> 8/10, it's lovely.
> 
> Elodie Rhiannon

Hm, 8/10. Really nice name idea.

Melina Rose


----------



## missZOEEx

8/10! 

Eden Memphis Rose.


----------



## YoungNImum

2/10 not a fan of eden tbh

scarlet petula


----------



## july2013

6/10. Don't like Petula

Elena Violet


----------



## Jenafyr4

5/10

Nevaeh Elyse


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Don't like nevaeh. Prefer the spelling Elise. 

Aurora Scarlett


----------



## july2013

10/10! Very pretty!

Harper Lily


----------



## xjesx

5/10 only because of a negative name association

Adalyn Jai (-jay-)


----------



## Rafferty

5/10

Emslee Meadow


----------



## Varenne

2/10 (sorry, not my style)

Callie Amira


----------



## Cowgirl07

8/10.

Abilene Marie


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Not keen on the first name and Marie is too common for me. 

Mila (mee-la not miller) Darcy


----------



## Jenafyr4

6/10

Jamison Raine


----------



## YoungNImum

0/10
(not my kinda name)

Lucy Beth


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Not my taste. 

Ramona snow


----------



## YoungNImum

5/10 
i like Ramona but not snow

Briana pearl


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

I quite like it!

Francesca May


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Too common for me

Harper Beatrix


----------



## Varenne

3/10 I've never liked "er" names like Piper, Hunter etc, it sounds like a job description.

Amber Celine


----------



## Annie77

7/10 

Erin Leah


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 love Erin but not with leah

Beatrix Lilly


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Love Lily, it's my LO's middle name! I quite like Beatrix but not sure I'd use it.

Ellen Daisy


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10

Lilly is too common for me


Maia (maya not Mia) Dawn


Btw these are just names I've heard/ liked, not necessarily would use in case someone thinks I have horrible taste ;)


----------



## gardenofedens

6/10

Maya is okay, not sure I like it with the Maia spelling though... :)

Abigail Cristin (pronounced like Kristen)


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10 very pretty

Gracie belle x


----------



## A132429

4/10 just dont like gracie or rhyming names like macy etc..

Aurora


----------



## TTCabundle

lovee it
10/10

Aria Darcie


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Really love Darcie/Darcy

but Aria is the name of a pushchair that Mamas & Papas make :nope:

Evangeline Grace


----------



## A132429

6/10 love Evangeline but dont like Grace
Eden (Edie as nickname)


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 Love Eden :thumbup:

Ava Sophia


----------



## Annie77

8/10

Freya Jane


----------



## A132429

7/10
Evie Rose


----------



## salamander91

9/10
Evie is such a cute name :)

Nova Lily


----------



## A132429

6/10 not too sure if I like Nova or not

Veda (vay-da)


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 Quite like it, it was the name of the girl from the film My Girl (which always made me cry :blush:)

Phoebe Ella


----------



## Babybug

MUMOF5 said:


> 7/10 Quite like it, it was the name of the girl from the film My Girl (which always made me cry :blush:)
> 
> Phoebe Ella

7/10

Bronlyn


----------



## onetwothreebp

4/10

Callia Leigh


----------



## Squiggy

5/10 

Alyssa Blake


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Martha Eve


----------



## TTCabundle

Soo cute! 8/10

Elora Amy


----------



## TTCabundle

MUMOF5 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Really love Darcie/Darcy
> 
> but Aria is the name of a pushchair that Mamas & Papas make :nope:
> 
> Evangeline Grace

Really didn't know about the pushchair! Oh noo :( I've wanted.to use the name Aria for yearss! Xx


----------



## mommy2be412

Amira Ann


----------



## TTCabundle

Love Amira! Not keen on Ann though. 7/10

Hollie Olivia 

Xx


----------



## A132429

9/10

Ivy


----------



## Squiggy

9/10

Satine


----------



## mommy2be412

5/10

Keegan


----------



## LoolaBear

0/10 sounds like a boys name to me so i wouldn't or couldn't think of it for a girl - there are some names out there that would suit a girl though that are boys names, to me this isnt one. 

Ella Ariadne (ah-ree-ad-nee)


----------



## july2013

7/10.. not totally sure about Ariadne

Elena Noelle


----------



## mommy2be412

8/10

Sareah (Sa-ree-ah)


----------



## YoungNImum

2/10

Moira Safia


----------



## july2013

5/10

Isabelle Haydn


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Isabelle Haydn


5/10 Love Isabelle, loathe Haydn

Luna Joy


----------



## july2013

6/10

Freya Eleanor


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 very pretty

Ella Odette


----------



## july2013

10/10

Casey Isabella


----------



## Solstyce

xvmomovx said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Phoebe Rose :kiss:
> 
> 5/10
> 
> ArabellaClick to expand...

8/10 for Casey Isabella

My daughter's middle name is Arabella!

Emma Arabella


----------



## july2013

9/10

Liliana Brooke


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Liliana Brooke


5/10

Cherith Eileen


----------



## july2013

1/10

Rebecca Eloise


----------



## YoungNImum

10/10 

Rubie Beth


----------



## july2013

7/10

Harper Louise


----------



## Stephsbump2be

7/10 

Hattie Joy or Ramini Joy


----------



## TheNewMrs

Hattie Joy 3/10 or Ramini Joy 2/10




Tilly Ana


----------



## starbaby2404

TheNewMrs said:


> Hattie Joy 3/10 or Ramini Joy 2/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly Ana

Tilly Ana 4/10


Evanora Bethani Rae


----------



## july2013

3/10

Clara Belle


----------



## Dime Cuando

7/10

Violeta Rayne


----------



## YoungNImum

4/10

Bella Carise


----------



## starbaby2404

YoungNImum said:


> 4/10
> 
> Bella Carise

Bella Carise----7/10

Kimber Leah Grace


----------



## ttc2003

Kimber Leah Grace -5/10 (I knew a family with the last name Kimber) I like Grace- my nana's name... and Leah I like to spell Lia



How about...Macie Grace


----------



## starbaby2404

ttc2003 said:


> Kimber Leah Grace -5/10 (I knew a family with the last name Kimber) I like Grace- my nana's name... and Leah I like to spell Lia
> 
> 
> 
> How about...Macie Grace

Macie Grace 9/10----I love the name Macie (I'd spell it Macee) as it is my boston terrier's name. :) Grace I just love....It is high up on our girl name list.

How about Amelia Autumn Celeste


----------



## ttc2003

Amelia Autumn Celeste- 5/10 again.. I don't favor any of those names except for Autumn

How about..... Taryn Grace & Amberlynn Rae


----------



## starbaby2404

Taryn Grace--3/10--i like Taryn it's unique, and I love Grace, just not sure if i like them together

Amberlynn Rae---I like Rae, but Amberlynn is not my cup of coffee...LOL...i'd say 1/10.


----------



## MrsLemon

erm the above forgot to add a name so ill start again I guess...

Molly Emilia


----------



## starbaby2404

OOPS, that would be me....

Molly Emilia--9/10 Molly was my adoptive (best friend's) grandmother's name and I love Emilia (Amelia)


Arabella Lily Grace


----------



## ttc2003

8/10 for Arabella! I just can't use anything with Bella in it because our dog's name is Bella and she was already named that when we adopted her.


How about Brittany Grace

I would spell it Brittannie but........ our last name has an ie at the end :-( I think it would clash


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Matilda Eve


----------



## starbaby2404

Matilda Eve---7/10

Londyn Ava Claire


----------



## july2013

4/10. Love Ava Claire, not so much Londyn.

Quinn Amelia


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 brilliant

Ariadne Quinn


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10 - not too keen!

Effie Louise


----------



## july2013

4/10.

Cassidy Olivia


----------



## MUMOF5

july2013 said:


> 4/10.
> 
> Cassidy Olivia

9/10 really like it :thumbup:

Lyla Belle


----------



## july2013

10/10 :thumbup:

Hayden Maria


----------



## Ava Grace

6/10

Savannah Angel


----------



## july2013

5/10. Not so keen on Angel.

Madeleine Sage


----------



## MrsPeacock13

3/10

Amelia Claire


----------



## july2013

10/10

Lillian Maeve


----------



## MrsPeacock13

8/10

Laura Megan


----------



## LoolaBear

1/10 too plain for me

Sasha Lillian


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Amelia grace x


----------



## MrsPeacock13

10/10

Lily Marie


----------



## annalee2003

9/10

Amelia Jean


----------



## MrsPeacock13

9/10

Hailey Kate


----------



## A132429

7/10 

Veda


----------



## TheNewMrs

A132429 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Veda

10/10! LOVE IT ! 

Genesis suriya


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Melissa Brooke


----------



## A132429

1/10 not a fan of either names

Lilah


----------



## MrsPeacock13

8/10

Daisy Rebecca


----------



## july2013

10/10

Casey Abigail


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Casey Abigail

1/10, I know too many boys called Casey. :)

Trinity Faye


----------



## MrsPeacock13

2/10

Heidi Rose


----------



## july2013

8/10

Seren Lucille


----------



## MrsPeacock13

3/10

Charlotte Sophia


----------



## july2013

10/10

Daisy Camille


----------



## MrsPeacock13

9/10

Zoe Rachel


----------



## july2013

7/10

Paige Emmeline


----------



## MrsPeacock13

4/10

Ruby Emma


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Ruby Emma

5/10

Eloise Eileen


----------



## MrsLemon

8/10 very pretty and i imaigen elieen to be a family name
Darcy Rose


----------



## MrsPeacock13

7/10

Eva Madison


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Eva Madison


5/10 LOVE Eva, not so much for Madison. 

Elisa Gabrielle


----------



## MrsPeacock13

2/10

Ivy Matilda


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 2/10
> 
> Ivy Matilda

0/10 

Emma Louise


----------



## mordygordy

6/10
Evanthie Alexa


----------



## MrsPeacock13

1/10

Sabrina Demi


----------



## xjesx

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Sabrina Demi



2/10

McKenna Jai (Jay)


----------



## A132429

2/10 not a fan sorry 
Poppy


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Natalie Eve


----------



## MrsPeacock13

8/10 

Emily Olivia


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsPeacock13 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Emily Olivia

4/10 Live them seperately, just not together.... 

Eliza Jane


----------



## sharnahw

Lily Rose


----------



## july2013

9/10

Andrea Kate


----------



## mommy2be412

9/10

Ambry (Am-bree)


----------



## ShelbyLC

mommy2be412 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Ambry (Am-bree)

2/10

Rowen Arya


----------



## TheNewMrs

mommy2be412 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Ambry (Am-bree)

 8/10 its cute! 

Genesis Sara


----------



## mommy2be412

ShelbyLC said:


> mommy2be412 said:
> 
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Ambry (Am-bree)
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Rowen AryaClick to expand...

2/10

Emberly Ann


----------



## july2013

5/10

Aoife (Ee-fa) Blaire.


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Aoife (Ee-fa) Blaire.



0/10 I know a girl called Aoife and .... just no! 

Trinity Emily


----------



## starbaby2404

TheNewMrs said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Aoife (Ee-fa) Blaire.
> 
> 
> 
> 0/10 I know a girl called Aoife and .... just no!
> 
> Trinity EmilyClick to expand...

Trinity Emily---0/10, both names are lovely, I would give each name a 10/10, but together a 0/10...they "y" is rather redundant.

Aubreanna Lily Grace


----------



## beanzz

7/10 not a fan of 2 middle names usually but these are lovely names

Ivy Ellowen


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

9/10 I love ivy

Layla rose x


----------



## mordygordy

8/10 sounds very pretty 
Amahlia May


----------



## Balloo

8/10 very pretty.

Penny Ava


----------



## TheNewMrs

Balloo said:


> 8/10 very pretty.
> 
> Penny Ava

9/10 

Trinity Kate


----------



## starbaby2404

TheNewMrs said:


> Balloo said:
> 
> 
> 8/10 very pretty.
> 
> Penny Ava
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Trinity KateClick to expand...

Trinity Kate---10/10...LOVE IT!

Londyn Autumn Elizabeth


----------



## Kburt

8/10

Taylor Raelen


----------



## july2013

5/10

Isla Marcheline


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Isla Marcheline

2/10 I have no idea what that last name is?! 

Serena Kate


----------



## Kburt

6/10

Taelyn Rae


----------



## LoolaBear

0/10 eek not a fan at all (sorry)

Cassia Ann


----------



## sugarplumbum

6/10

Aurelia Ivy (twin 1)

Anais Rose (twin 2)


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Ariana Faye


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 i really like it!

Laurel Odette


----------



## MnMommy

5/10- just not really my style.

Adeline Paige


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Quinn Evangeline


----------



## KasieMae

6/10

Maylene Jane


----------



## leahjones

8/10 thats really lovely

Evie-mai :)


----------



## LoveDream

leahjones said:


> 8/10 thats really lovely
> 
> Evie-mai :)

6/10

Kaida-Lea Grace


----------



## LoolaBear

hhhmmm im not sure at all about that one!

grace 0/10 - mum has a neighbour who's daughter is grace and she is a little spoilt brat so that puts me off the name completely

Kaida-Lea - im not sure what to say, i feel like i should like it as its very similar to my DD1's name (Kaydee) but to me with the i it makes it looks like a made up name :wacko: and with both ending with the 'a' it makes it a mouthful i think. - maybe 5/10 (if its a name choice for your baby a suggestion from me, maybe Kaydee-Lea thats pretty :winkwink: also takes away the mouthful of the 2 'a' sounds )


----------



## LoolaBear

oops forgot my name :wacko:

Laurel Ariadne


----------



## LoveDream

LoolaBear said:


> hhhmmm im not sure at all about that one!
> 
> grace 0/10 - mum has a neighbour who's daughter is grace and she is a little spoilt brat so that puts me off the name completely
> 
> Kaida-Lea - im not sure what to say, i feel like i should like it as its very similar to my DD1's name (Kaydee) but to me with the i it makes it looks like a made up name :wacko: and with both ending with the 'a' it makes it a mouthful i think. - maybe 5/10 (if its a name choice for your baby a suggestion from me, maybe Kaydee-Lea thats pretty :winkwink: also takes away the mouthful of the 2 'a' sounds )

No not a name choice ha, just one I liked when a teenager ha! I would pronounce Lea like Leigh though just spelt lea if I was using it.


----------



## TheNewMrs

LoolaBear said:


> oops forgot my name :wacko:
> 
> Laurel Ariadne

3/10

Serena Faith


----------



## starbaby2404

TheNewMrs said:


> LoolaBear said:
> 
> 
> oops forgot my name :wacko:
> 
> Laurel Ariadne
> 
> 3/10
> 
> Serena FaithClick to expand...

7/10

Katelynn Orianna Grace


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Hannah Brooke


----------



## mordygordy

7/10
Mia Bethany


----------



## lovehearts

6/10

Enola Isabella - this is not our name choice but one suggested by a family member - thought I'd see what people thought.


----------



## TheNewMrs

lovehearts said:


> 6/10
> 
> Enola Isabella - this is not our name choice but one suggested by a family member - thought I'd see what people thought.

2/10 I'm sorry, I really don't like how it sounds. 

Serena Isabelle


----------



## Lindss

Izabella louise


----------



## starbaby2404

5/10
Lily Evanora Kate


----------



## lovehearts

Hm I really like lily Kate but not sure on the middle name so 6/10.

Anabella Kay


----------



## TheNewMrs

lovehearts said:


> Hm I really like lily Kate but not sure on the middle name so 6/10.
> 
> Anabella Kay

5/10

Nevaeh Love


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Emma rose


----------



## YoungNImum

7/10

Izzy Anna


----------



## Rollypolly

YoungNImum said:


> 7/10
> 
> Izzy Anna

6

Lillie Rain


----------



## TheNewMrs

Rollypolly said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Izzy Anna
> 
> 6
> 
> Lillie RainClick to expand...

10/10 :flower: 

Luna Eillie {Eye-Lee}


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Hannah Eve


----------



## lovehearts

8/10 I like hannah but not so keen on eve. 

To a PP - I love Lillie rain! 

Leah Ann


----------



## starbaby2404

lovehearts said:


> 8/10 I like hannah but not so keen on eve.
> 
> To a PP - I love Lillie rain!
> 
> Leah Ann

10/10---Although plain, it's classic, and pretty.

Esmee Lydia Grace


----------



## TriChick

7/10

Violet Everly


----------



## lizmageeful

8/10 because I love both names, but would personaly switch it to everly violet. :)

Sawyer Hartley.


----------



## starbaby2404

lizmageeful said:


> 8/10 because I love both names, but would personaly switch it to everly violet. :)
> 
> Sawyer Hartley.

10/10---Very unique, different. 

Arabella Kate


----------



## july2013

10/10. Fab name! Love it!

Scarlett Everly


----------



## Guppy051708

8/10. Classic and beautiful. 

Macy Victoria


----------



## july2013

6/10. It's pretty, but I have bad associations with the name Victoria.

Sawyer Isabella


----------



## lovehearts

Hm 5/10 not sure about sawyer. 

Faye Annabella


----------



## TheNewMrs

lovehearts said:


> Hm 5/10 not sure about sawyer.
> 
> Faye Annabella

5/10
Love Annabella, not so much for Faye

Eillie (Eye lee) Kate


----------



## july2013

5/10. Not too keen on Eilie, sorry.

Sadie Quinn


----------



## geordie_gal

july2013 said:


> Sadie Quinn

6/10 I like Sadie but not sure on Quinn!

Lyra (as in Lie-ra)


----------



## starbaby2404

geordie_gal said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> Sadie Quinn
> 
> 6/10 I like Sadie but not sure on Quinn!
> 
> Lyra (as in Lie-ra)Click to expand...

10/10--unique, I like it.

Ember Autumn Lily


----------



## Sbmack

8/10

Stella Grace


----------



## lizmageeful

5/10, fine but not my cup of tea.
Laiana (Lay-ana) Beth


----------



## elrock13

5/10. Laiana is kind of cool, but I don't like Beth.

Celia Jade


----------



## ciaramoy

6/10

Layla Marie


----------



## LoolaBear

7/10 i like it but don't love it

Temperance Barley - NOTE - i had a dream about having a baby last night and circumstances lead to me having to register the baby by myslef and whilst there i had a complete change of heart on the name we had chosen and named the baby girl this :rofl: what do you think lol


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 it's not my cuppa tea but there's something catchy about it!!

Bethany Eve


----------



## oliv

6/10

Nadine


----------



## LoolaBear

0/10 - and the only reason for this is because i was severely bullied at school by a girl called Nadine. Boys i would stand up to girls :nope: they were vicious

Lydia Belle


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Paisley Rose


----------



## july2013

9/10

Bethany Sophia


----------



## YoungNImum

10/10

Cassidy shannen


----------



## Mommeof3

8/10 love Cassidy 
Marena Neola


----------



## ciaramoy

1/10 - sorry :(

Cleo


----------



## TheNewMrs

ciaramoy said:


> 1/10 - sorry :(
> 
> Cleo


0/10 my brother has a Renault Cleo car! :haha: 

Zepher Neille (Nee-Elle)


----------



## stiletto_mom

3/10
Justice Victoria


----------



## ShelbyLC

stiletto_mom said:


> 3/10
> Justice Victoria

5/10. Love Victoria, not a fan of Justice.

Arya Iris


----------



## Viola Payne

7/10

Delilah Marie


----------



## Han89

7/10

Isla Cassidee


----------



## ShelbyLC

Han89 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Isla Cassidee

9/10 - I really like it!


Seren Hadley


----------



## beanzz

8/10, cute!

Harrlyn


----------



## july2013

Unusual.. I kinda like it! 6/10.

Emilia Casey


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> Unusual.. I kinda like it! 6/10.
> 
> Emilia Casey

6/10 Love Emilia, not so much for Casey

Emmalyn Jade


----------



## ShelbyLC

TheNewMrs said:


> Emmalyn Jade

10/10 - Emmalyn is unusual and pretty, Jade is one of my favorites!


Elliot Harper (nickname "Ellie")


----------



## Varenne

1/10 sorry, definite boy's name to me!

Maxine Arielle


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10 not keen on Maxine 

Evelyn Paisley


----------



## nicky

3/10 not keen on Paisley. 

Autumn Rose


----------



## pippi_89

10/10! I wanted that exact name with first pregnancy but OH was having none of it :(

Ember Lily


----------



## ShelbyLC

pippi_89 said:


> 10/10! I wanted that exact name with first pregnancy but OH was having none of it :(
> 
> Ember Lily

7/10 - Love both names, but not sure it flows well for me. :flower:


Everly Arwen


----------



## Guppy051708

ShelbyLC said:


> 7/10 - Love both names, but not sure it flows well for me. :flower:
> 
> 
> Everly Arwen

7/10 I quite love Everly. Ive never heard of Arwen. For some reason it sounds more masculine to me, but as i said i just never have heard of it before. The two flow very well together thought.

*Lilah Victoria* (lie-LAH)


----------



## ShelbyLC

Guppy051708 said:


> 7/10 I quite love Everly. Ive never heard of Arwen. For some reason it sounds more masculine to me, but as i said i just never have heard of it before. The two flow very well together thought.
> 
> *Lilah Victoria* (lie-LAH)

9/10 - Lilah isn't something I would use, personally, but it's lovely! And I love Victoria. Both names go well together!

Arwen is from Lord of the Rings :blush: :haha: It's the name of a (female) elf.


Rowen Hazel


----------



## beanzz

9/10 I like girls having names that are usually used for boys and love Hazel :) 

Ailla Raine


----------



## want2bemommy

8/10 pretty!

Caroline Rose


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 love Rose not too keen on Caroline (but that's just because I know a Caroline and she is..............shall we say, difficult lol




ShelbyLC said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 7/10 I quite love Everly. Ive never heard of Arwen. For some reason it sounds more masculine to me, but as i said i just never have heard of it before. The two flow very well together thought
> 
> 
> Arwen is from Lord of the Rings :blush: :haha: It's the name of a (female) elf.Click to expand...

Arwen is actually a Welsh name. It means fair or fair skinned :)

Eternity Grace


----------



## makemeamammy

5/10 Eternity is a bit 'out there' for me but the two names do sound pretty together.

Aibhlin Kate (pronounced Avelyn)


----------



## mommy2be412

1/10

Sorry the spelling is very confusing.

Emberly


----------



## want2bemommy

7/10

Adamina (Hebrew: means daughter of the earth)


----------



## sharnahw

7/10 it is beautiful


we named our new baby girl Lily Rose xx


----------



## beanzz

6/10 cute names but I know so many Lily Rose's to like them together much 

Views on Chihiro ? :haha:


----------



## makemeamammy

mommy2be412 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Sorry the spelling is very confusing.
> 
> Emberly


No worries, although she is being brought up in Scotland not America so spelling would make sense here :)

As for Chihiro...

Never heard it ever before but quite like it. Would you have a middle name?

7/10


----------



## TheNewMrs

mommy2be412 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Sorry the spelling is very confusing.
> 
> Emberly

Its Irish. Therefore Irish spelling. :)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Veda Abigail


----------



## grace10209

7/10

Marlena Alice


----------



## TheNewMrs

grace10209 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Marlena Alice

 Love Marlena, hate alice! 
So 5.10

Trinity Sara


----------



## grace10209

TheNewMrs said:


> grace10209 said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Marlena Alice
> 
> Love Marlena, hate alice!
> So 5.10
> 
> Trinity SaraClick to expand...

Haha, Alice is my grandmothers name and I really want to name my daughter after her. It wasn't me favorite at first but I'm liking it more and more each day.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Trinity Sara 6/10

Evelyn Anne


----------



## want2bemommy

My friend named her daughter Alice and calls her Allie


----------



## pippi_89

Evelyn Anne 7/10

I love Evelyn if #3 had been a girl the name would have been Evelyn! Not big on Anne, Anna yes, Anne no lol

Carys Lowri


----------



## TheNewMrs

8/10 very nice! 

Maria Annabelle


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Eve Margaret


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 sounds like a lovely name with a family name

Molly Evelyn


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 really pretty

Eve Millicent


----------



## 4boys1girl

5/10 (LOVE Eve, but not Millicent)

Savanna Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

Savannah Grace 9/10 :thumbup: Lovely.

Lyla Sophia


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Casey Annabelle


----------



## lindsmom12

7/10.

Gabriella and Harlow


----------



## july2013

9/10 for both.

Eliana Marie


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 I haven't heard Eliana but I like it :)

Amelia Lily

(nothing to do with the singer :nope: ours was born before she was famous!)


----------



## july2013

10/10

Cara Lucille


----------



## katiefx

7/10

Olivia Rose


----------



## ALISON69

April Winter Rose

April for when you was conceived
Winter will be the time your born
Rose/ cause your pretty as a rose


----------



## 4boys1girl

Olivia Rose 6/10

April Winter Rose 7/10 cute idea but seems like a lot going on in one name ;)

*Paisley Mae*


----------



## ALISON69

Ella-Louise


----------



## Pansy

Paisley Mae - 5/10 Sorry, I don't like the name Paisley, but it might be cos I've never heard of it here in UK.

Ella -Louise. 8/10


*Charlotte Louise?*


----------



## TheNewMrs

Pansy said:


> Paisley Mae - 5/10 Sorry, I don't like the name Paisley, but it might be cos I've never heard of it here in UK.
> 
> Ella -Louise. 8/10
> 
> 
> *Charlotte Louise?*

8/10 
Love them both seperate;y, just not together. 

Charlee Annibelle


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not keen on Charlee with that spelling.

Ariana Casey


----------



## SisterRose

6/10

Gabriella Florence


----------



## july2013

8/10

Elodie Grace


----------



## 4boys1girl

5/10 Elodie 9/10 Grace 

*Isla Grace*


----------



## LadyMuck80

5/10 only because both names are so popular just now. Prefer Grace to Isla

Harriet Alice


----------



## july2013

4/10. Sorry, never loved either name! Have bad associations with a Harriet too.

Alyssa Belle


----------



## Guppy051708

july2013 said:


> Alyssa Belle

 7/10

Alyssa is pretty. Belle is a nice filler middle name.

hmm...just throwing some out there...

Clover Marie (muh-ree)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Guppy051708 said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> Alyssa Belle
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Alyssa is pretty. Belle is a nice filler middle name.
> 
> hmm...just throwing some out there...
> 
> Clover Marie (muh-ree)Click to expand...

0/10 :blush: Sorry! 

Thea Belle


----------



## Guppy051708

TheNewMrs said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> Alyssa Belle
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Alyssa is pretty. Belle is a nice filler middle name.
> 
> hmm...just throwing some out there...
> 
> Clover Marie (muh-ree)Click to expand...
> 
> 0/10 :blush: Sorry!Click to expand...

:haha: no worries! haha, im not even sure if im a fan. :lol: I had seen it sorting through baby names last night. Been trying to find uncommon floral/herb/natury names and saw this...dont know if im actually a fan but figured id write it in case someone is looking for something different


----------



## july2013

Thea Belle 9/10

Adriana Carly


----------



## Jlh23

Maya Louise xx


----------



## pippi_89

Adrianna Carly - 6/10

Maya Louise - 8/10

Isabella Rose


----------



## cdngirl

9/10 Isabella Rose

Aubree Anne


----------



## july2013

6/10

Ava Noelle


----------



## starbaby2404

july2013 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ava Noelle

9/10

Amelia Esme Rose


----------



## aurora32

7/10


Holly Elizabeth


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

4/10

Evie belle


----------



## july2013

9/10

Aoife (Ee-fa) Quinn


----------



## onetwothreebp

7/10

Adley Jane


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Lilah rose x


----------



## onetwothreebp

9/10

Lucia Jane


----------



## Jlh23

4/10

Maisy Faye 

X


----------



## TheNewMrs

Jlh23 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Maisy Faye
> 
> X

1/10


Thea Veronica


----------



## aurora32

2/10


Jessica Jasmyne


----------



## Varenne

aurora32 said:


> 2/10
> 
> 
> Jessica Jasmyne

2/10 I like Jasmine but that spelling makes it look like it's pronounced JasmEYEn

Celina Elise


----------



## Jlh23

1/10

Alexandra Louise


----------



## katiefx

6/10

Daisy Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

katiefx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Daisy Rose

2/10
Far too Floral for me. :)

Charlie Rain


----------



## onetwothreebp

4/10

Stella Leigh


----------



## july2013

5/10. Like Stella, but not with Leigh, and with the L's so close it doesn't sound right. 

Vivian Charlotte Diana


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 5/10. Like Stella, but not with Leigh, and with the L's so close it doesn't sound right.
> 
> Vivian Charlotte Diana

Ooooohhh thats a bit of a mouthful. 
2/10 even though I love them all individually! 

Lorianna Grace
+


----------



## Sarahs85

6/10 just not my style

Emilia Jade


----------



## onetwothreebp

7/10

Ellie Jane


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 I like it! I prefer Jayne with a y though :)

Evelyn Elizabeth


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 - Love Evelyn, not so keen on Elizabeth 

Lilliana Joy


----------



## MumMumMum

MUMOF5 said:


> 7/10 - Love Evelyn, not so keen on Elizabeth
> 
> Lilliana Joy

7/10. Like Lilliana. Not sure about Joy.

Caitlin Grace


----------



## onetwothreebp

7/10 

Joelle Dain


----------



## beanzz

8/10

Kailani Rose


----------



## Varenne

beanzz said:


> 8/10
> 
> Kailani Rose

5/10 I have an inexplicable dislike for names with the "kay" sounds in them (guess it's pronounced like that?)

Aubrey Celeste


----------



## Guppy051708

Varenne said:


> Aubrey Celeste

7/10 - Love Aubrey! Celeste isn't much my taste, a nice name though.

Angel Victoria
(Angel in the English pronounciation, not in the Spanish)


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10 for Angel

9/10 for Victoria


Evelyn Anne


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 for Evelyn

2/10 for Anne (love the name Anna though)

Lily Ella


----------



## MumMumMum

MUMOF5 said:


> 9/10 for Evelyn
> 
> 2/10 for Anne (love the name Anna though)
> 
> Lily Ella

Love both on their own but 6/10 together.

Amelia Hope


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Vivienne Sophia


----------



## sugarplumbum

Vivienne Sophia 8/10

Posted ages ago but thought i would post again:

Twin A - Aurelia Ivy
Twin B - Anais Rose

:flower:


----------



## july2013

Aurelia Ivy: 9/10
Anais Rose: 9/10

Violet Amelia


----------



## onetwothreebp

sugarplumbum said:


> Twin A - Aurelia Ivy
> Twin B - Anais Rose
> 
> :flower:

8/10
4/10

Eliza Jane


----------



## Guppy051708

onetwothreebp said:


> Eliza Jane

I love Eliza!

9/10

Eva Victoria (ee-vah)


----------



## Squiggy

9/10

Evie Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

Squiggy said:


> 9/10
> 
> Evie Grace

9/10--- CUTE! 

Louisa Love


----------



## ShanandBoc

4/10 (sorry)

Elleah Kay


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Minnie Lou


----------



## Jlh23

1/10

Romy Olivia


----------



## TheNewMrs

Jlh23 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Romy Olivia

2/10 Olivia is okay...

Violet Andrea


----------



## july2013

10/10

Fallon Maria


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Fallon Maria

0/10. :( Only because my childhood paediatrician was called Dr Fallon and her first name was Maria and she was HORRIBLE ! :dohh::dohh:

Juliette Andrea


----------



## july2013

7/10. Like it, don't love it.

Aoife (ee-fa) Charlotte


----------



## ktc82

july2013 said:


> 7/10. Like it, don't love it.
> 
> Aoife (ee-fa) Charlotte

2/10 sorry

Darcey Nicole


----------



## Jlh23

7/10 
Love darcey not Nicole

Esmee faith


----------



## july2013

6/10. Don't love it but it's pretty.

Parker Abigail


----------



## Jlh23

3/10
Don't like Parker, reminds me of a surname

Rebecca Mae


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 Nice classic names :thumbup:

Ava Lily


----------



## Jlh23

10/10
Beautiful


Erin Sophia


----------



## hels08

9/10 lovely

Weve chosen Holly Mae (shes due around christmas!)


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 Beautiful name :thumbup:

Lyla Mae


----------



## Jlh23

10/10
Another beautiful name , I love these types of names

Lillya Rose


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Eden Sophia


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 9/10.
> 
> Eden Sophia

10/10! :thumbup:

Juliette Annibelle


----------



## Varenne

TheNewMrs said:


> july2013 said:
> 
> 
> 9/10.
> 
> Eden Sophia
> 
> 10/10! :thumbup:
> 
> Juliette AnnibelleClick to expand...

2/10 sorry, looks like a spelling error! (I'd go Juliet Annabelle)

Josephine Amber


----------



## Jlh23

5/10
I like Josephine shortened to Josie

Mia Louise


----------



## minni2906

7/10

Lillian Paige


----------



## Jlh23

6/10
I like Lillian shortend to Lilly

Phoebe Grace


----------



## sunnysun

7/10


May


----------



## Hammy58

6/10

Naomi Pearl


----------



## pippi_89

2/10

Emily Elsa


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4/10

Sienna Jade


----------



## Jlh23

2/10

Jessica Louise


----------



## HearMyPrayers

3/10

Caidence Elizabeth


----------



## michelle8733

8/10
I love the name Caidence/Cadence


Scarlett Grace


----------



## Jlh23

9/10
Lovely

Hannah Isabella


----------



## pippi_89

8/10 both nice names but don't flow so well for me

Artemis (Temi) Alessa


----------



## HearMyPrayers

5/10 like Alessa not Artemis

London Victoria


----------



## jogami

7/10 really like it its different!

Remi Rhiannon


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10 different and cute 

Anya Jailyn


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 really like Anya but not keen on Jailyn

Eve Victoria


----------



## amytrisha

8/10 very classic and pretty 

Wynter Anne


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10 pretty 

Camryn Noelle


----------



## july2013

9/10. I'm biased with Camryn/Cameron though!

Sierra Ebony


----------



## onetwothreebp

7/10 

Love Sierra, unsure about Ebony. 

Callia Jane 

(Pronounced cal-lee-uh)


----------



## july2013

9/10. Very unique!

Aviana Marie


----------



## HearMyPrayers

8/10 pretty! 

Kiana Rae


----------



## TheNewMrs

HearMyPrayers said:


> 8/10 pretty!
> 
> Kiana Rae

4/10

Tori Bethan


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love Tori!

Skyler Anne?


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10 Skylar is cute 

Amelia Grace


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 nice name but too common

Ivy Dawn


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Caliope Rose


----------



## thosevibes

8/10

Lilah Jade?


----------



## MUMOF5

thosevibes said:


> 8/10
> 
> Lilah Jade?

9/10 Adore Lilah :flower:

Molly Mae


----------



## TheNewMrs

MUMOF5 said:


> thosevibes said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Lilah Jade?
> 
> 9/10 Adore Lilah :flower:
> 
> Molly MaeClick to expand...

2/10 

Juliette Grace


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 both beautiful names, they just don't flow for me

Skye Domica (Dom-ee-ca)


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10 I like Skye but not Domica


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lily Alice


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

My girlies are...
Darcie rose
Amelia grace


----------



## pippi_89

Darcie Rose - 8/10 not a big fan of Darcie personally but it flows really well 
Amelia Grace - 9/10 Big fan of Amellia, but I'm biased :haha:

They are beautiful together :thumbup:

Emily Beatrice (Beatrice is after OH grandmother who passed away when he was 5)


----------



## TheNewMrs

11/10! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! 

Zafia Lily


----------



## Varenne

pippi_89 said:


> Darcie Rose - 8/10 not a big fan of Darcie personally but it flows really well
> Amelia Grace - 9/10 Big fan of Amellia, but I'm biased :haha:
> 
> They are beautiful together :thumbup:
> 
> Emily Beatrice (Beatrice is after OH grandmother who passed away when he was 5)

8/10 Emily is lovely and classic. Beatrice isn't my first name choice by a long stretch but those two names go so nicely together and the background makes it very sweet.

Selena Estelle


----------



## Varenne

TheNewMrs said:


> 11/10! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!
> 
> Zafia Lily

7/10 Original but I'm unsure of the meaning and Lily is popular now.


----------



## mindgames77

Selena Estelle
6/10 (just not my taste but they go really well together!

Aria Danielle


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Alannah Skye


----------



## hakunamatata

6/10

Ariana Grace


----------



## Toms Mummy

6/10

I'm not a middle name fan so just going with 1st:

Kate


----------



## LoolaBear

8/10 i think its sweet, elegant, classic. but straight to the point.

Sabella Rosalie


----------



## Toms Mummy

7/10.... Not sure how to pronounce the 1st name. Love the middle name :)


----------



## LoolaBear

Toms Mummy said:


> 7/10.... Not sure how to pronounce the 1st name. Love the middle name :)

its just like Isabella just without the 'i' :winkwink:


Josalyn Grace


----------



## hakunamatata

5/10

Gabriella Mia


----------



## MrsLemon

6/10 I love both names separately but not sure if i like the flow of them together

Molly Esther


----------



## pippi_89

8/10 I'm not really a fan of Molly but I love Esther. They flow really nicely too.

Harriet (Hattie) Elsa


----------



## ashybug

5/10

Cambrie Grace


----------



## Toms Mummy

3/10

May


----------



## hakunamatata

3/10

Gertrude Mildred


----------



## Varenne

2/10. Usually love classic names but I'm not keen on these.

Saphire Estella


----------



## hakunamatata

2/10

Doris Marie


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10

Pippa Fox


----------



## MrsLemon

9/10 would never had picked fox but i Love that combo

Elsa Jay


----------



## sobroody

8/10

Eloise.........(cant decide yet!!)


----------



## mummyat18

5/10 Sorry, i just personally dont like the name

Evelyn Grace

ps. any ideas of sister names for this name?  having trouble deciding.


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Potential sister names maybe Amelia, Mabel, Phoebe, Sophia, Lydia?


----------



## Eleanor ace

Lydia Beth


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 Not a big fan :shrug:

My new little cousin (once removed!) Their first after MMC

*Enfys (En-vis) Mae* 

(Enfys = Rainbow in Welsh)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ooh I've not heard Enfys before. It's interesting and quite pretty- 8/10

Coraline Gray


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 Coraline is pretty and I LOVE Gray!

Ember Lea


----------



## hakunamatata

8/10 I think I'd prefer Amber over Ember

Caitlin Michelle


----------



## Boo44

7/10

Love Caitlin! Not so sure on Michelle but they do flow lovely together :)

Lily Martha


----------



## hakunamatata

Lily 9/10

Martha 5/10

Claire Elizabeth


----------



## Steph_C

Amelie Eden


----------



## MUMOF5

Steph_C said:


> Amelie Eden

Love both names

8/10

Lilah Belle


----------



## hakunamatata

8/10

I'll try again :haha: Claire Elizabeth


----------



## onetwothreebp

8/10

Jolie Allen


----------



## hakunamatata

7/10

Like Jolie but Allen makes me think of :blue:, sorry

Gabriella Claire


----------



## onetwothreebp

hakunamatata said:


> 7/10
> 
> Like Jolie but Allen makes me think of :blue:, sorry
> 
> Gabriella Claire

I know what you mean but my other choices were Jane or Leigh and I don't think either one go very well


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooops I somehow ended up in the middle of the thread. I started rating a name from way back :dohh:

Deleted :haha:

Maybe Jolie Elaine or Jolie Elena? Similar to Allen but feminine?

Name game - Gabriella Claire


----------



## smsweeney

9/10
Ave Maria
pronounced (A-Vay)


----------



## hakunamatata

Ave Maria - 8/10 - love the Catholic sound of it

Caitlin Mireille (pronounced Meer-RAY)


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## nicky

xx Emily xx said:


> 9/10
> 
> Evelyn Rose

9/10 - love it

Amelie Rose
Autumn Rose


----------



## hakunamatata

9/10

Claire Elise


----------



## onetwothreebp

hakunamatata said:


> Ooops I somehow ended up in the middle of the thread. I started rating a name from way back :dohh:
> 
> Deleted :haha:
> 
> Maybe Jolie Elaine or Jolie Elena? Similar to Allen but feminine?
> 
> Name game - Gabriella Claire

I'm particular with middle names, I want it to be a family name.


----------



## SophieBey

5/10

Adira, Ayana or Ayla


----------



## mizzyb

Ayla 7/10 a bit like Isla or Arya. All nice names.


Willow Raven.


----------



## pippi_89

10/10 Love it! I prefer Raven Willow though :haha:

Ebony Grace


----------



## hakunamatata

Ebony 5/5
Grace 10/10

Abigail Joy


----------



## july2013

10/10

Robin Ariana


----------



## LoveSanrio

2/10

Knew someone I couldn't stand named Robin. Like the middle name though.

Violet Alexandra


----------



## onetwothreebp

9/10

Viola Jane


----------



## july2013

6/10.. Like, don't love.

Amelia Blair


----------



## LoveSanrio

9/10

It is beautiful. Love the short middle with it.

Eden Noel


----------



## july2013

10/10. Love it!

Aviana Marie


----------



## onetwothreebp

6/10

Larkin Jane


----------



## veryproudmum

onetwothreebp said:


> 6/10
> 
> Larkin Jane

6/10- like Larkin very different 

Skyler-Mae


----------



## july2013

7/10. I like it!

Quinn Amelia


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 for Quinn

6/10 for Amelia

Eden Lily


----------



## july2013

10/10

Savannah Wynn


----------



## LoveSanrio

5/10


Rubee Grace


----------



## pippi_89

5/10 pretty but I MUCH prefer the traditional spelling of Ruby

Jasmine Iliana


----------



## LoveSanrio

4/10

Not big on Jasmine, but like the middle name.


Paisley Jane


----------



## pippi_89

2/10 Sorry! Can't stand Paisley. I like Jane but I prefer it with a 'y'. I got a sort of 'Calamity Jane' image from the two together! :haha: (no offence!!)

Corenza Vivienne (Viv-i-EN not Vivien!)


----------



## TheNewMrs

pippi_89 said:


> 2/10 Sorry! Can't stand Paisley. I like Jane but I prefer it with a 'y'. I got a sort of 'Calamity Jane' image from the two together! :haha: (no offence!!)
> 
> Corenza Vivienne (Viv-i-EN not Vivien!)

0/10 Sorry! 

Rosalyn Josie (jo-zee)


----------



## july2013

7/10. I like it.

Naoise (Nee-sha) Willow


----------



## LoveSanrio

july2013 said:


> 7/10. I like it.
> 
> Naoise (Nee-sha) Willow

1/10

Not a fan of names that are hard to pronounce or where the LO would have to explain constantly. Love Willow though. :flower:

Delaney Grace


----------



## july2013

It's Irish, and baby would grow up in Ireland which would help.

Delaney Grace - 9/10. Pretty!

Ella Wren


----------



## LoveSanrio

july2013 said:


> It's Irish, and baby would grow up in Ireland which would help.
> 
> Delaney Grace - 9/10. Pretty!
> 
> Ella Wren

Oh, cool! Well then I like it if it is easily pronounced where she lives! :thumbup:

7/10

Like Ella, not really sure on Wren.

Norah Evelyn


----------



## july2013

7/10. It's cute!

Eliana Grace


----------



## LoveSanrio

july2013 said:


> 7/10. It's cute!
> 
> Eliana Grace

10/10

LOVE that. So pretty, and it flows so well together!

Cienna Renee


----------



## july2013

8/10! Very pretty!

Olivia Hale


----------



## LoveSanrio

july2013 said:


> 8/10! Very pretty!
> 
> Olivia Hale

9/10

I LOVE the name Olivia! It has always been a fav of mine.

Emma Leigh


----------



## july2013

6/10. Don't love it, but certainly don't hate it.

Ashton Sophia


----------



## Mommy2beMsDM

Ashton Sophia-6/10. Don't love it, but certainly don't hate it. It is different.



Carleigh Jo


----------



## july2013

4/10. Sorry, not a big fan of this!

Alessia Kate


----------



## onetwothreebp

4/10

June Leigh


----------



## TTCabundle

7/10 Love June but not sure about Leigh.

Anastasia Rose


----------



## july2013

8/10. Pretty!

Saoirse (seer-sha) Adrian


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10 

Luica Eve


----------



## july2013

4/10. Don't like Ventiera, sorry.

Ophelia Rae


----------



## mia_leacey

7/10 Love it but don't think I could pull it off. Seems a bit too out there for me to actually use.

Anna Genevieve


----------



## Twinks

6/10 It's not really my taste sorry but I like Genevieve :0)

Isla Ruby


----------



## july2013

8/10!

Tessa Quinn


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 8/10!
> 
> Tessa Quinn

1/10. :(

Sorry! 

Juliette Rose


----------



## july2013

7/10. It's sweet!

Marley Amelia


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

5/10

Hannah May


----------



## pippi_89

8/10

Elsie Elizabeth


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10

Lois Olivia


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Keelin Marie


----------



## LoveSanrio

july2013 said:


> 8/10.
> 
> Keelin Marie

9/10

Delaney Lynn


----------



## july2013

9/10

Eden Scarlett


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Lilianne


----------



## MUMOF5

amytrisha said:


> 9/10
> 
> Lilianne

9/10

Lovely, but prefer Lilianna :winkwink:

Lilah Imogen


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Iliana Elise


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Nova Rae


----------



## mia_leacey

6/10 Really like Rae a lot, it's on our list but don't like Nova at all sorry. Used to have a Vauxhall Nova, was a wreck of a car. Lol.

Phoebe Jenna


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 for Phoebe :flower: *Adore* this name but DH hates it :growlmad:

6/10 for Jenna

Iris Lily (too flowery?)


----------



## july2013

7/10 for Iris, 10/10 for Lily but together, too flowery.

Madeleine Sophia


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 (both are first names of two of my daughters, just spelt a little differently :) ) 

Lilliana Iris


----------



## july2013

10/10. So beautiful!

Vivian Daniella


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 not my taste

Peyton Wren


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 gorgeous name!

Evelyn Anne


----------



## daneuse27

I want to participate in this, not sure if Im doing it right so here's a shot:

Evelyn Anne - 6/10. (Too many 'n's' but a nice name.)

Tabitha Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it! Hubby said no to Tabitha :(

Martha Eve


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10. Like Martha but not eve 

Aurora Eden


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Fallon Belle


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

9/10! 

I've never heard Fallon.. that's pretty.

Amelie Ann


----------



## daneuse27

Amelie Anne - 7/10.

Candace Louise


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Florence Eve


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 

Ophelia Snow


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ophelia Snow


5/10 LOVE Ophelia, Snow sounds silly to me. Sorry! 

Phoebe Grace


----------



## Wishing_well

No offence taken! Not my names, just random ideas. 

4/10
Really dislike Grace. It's too common. 


Ramona Iris


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 Ramona isn't my kinda taste, Iris is beautiful though :)

Wynter Fae


----------



## rayraykay

Wynter isn't totally my taste to be honest but it sounds great with Fae. I like that it's original tho! So I would say 6/10. I hope I don't offend you. Names are SUCH a personal thing.

Sloane Teresa or

Mila Teresa


----------



## thosevibes

Both 6.5/10 I love Mila but not a fan of Teresa. xx.

Meadow Rae 

(friend naming her baby Meadow. it's different. what do you think?)


----------



## ALISON69

Brooklyn 

Tulisa marie

Roxanne Jade

Paige Tamara

Lilly-May


----------



## daisyday

ALISON69 said:


> Brooklyn
> 
> Tulisa marie
> 
> Roxanne Jade
> 
> Paige Tamara
> 
> Lilly-May



Lilly-may is my fav 9/10


Baylie


----------



## Sunny.X

daisyday said:


> ALISON69 said:
> 
> 
> Brooklyn
> 
> Tulisa marie
> 
> Roxanne Jade
> 
> Paige Tamara
> 
> Lilly-May
> 
> 
> 
> Lilly-may is my fav 9/10
> 
> 
> BaylieClick to expand...

7/10

Bella-Mae


----------



## gacelita

7/10 - Meadow is different but feminine and nice.


Aria Noelle (or Aria Noël as an alternate spelling)


----------



## TheNewMrs

gacelita said:


> 7/10 - Meadow is different but feminine and nice.
> 
> 
> Aria Noelle (or Aria Noël as an alternate spelling)

6/10 its okay, I'm not crazy on it. 

Lucia Jolie


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 bit of a mouthful together. But like Jolie

Aida Darcy. (Pronounced Ay-da)


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10, that's a beautiful name!

Elodie Violet


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10 violet is a great choice ;)

Mila Peyton


----------



## Ameli

9/10

Morgan Olivia


----------



## july2013

9/10!


Violet Blair(e)


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10

Juno Millicent


----------



## july2013

5/10

Theodora Lee


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Amelie Cadence


----------



## july2013

Amelie Cadence. 5/10. Love Amelie, don't like Cadence.

Harper Elyssa


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10 like Harper not Elyssa

Romilly Eden


(These are all just random names, not our choices so I won't be offended!)


----------



## july2013

5/10. Love Eden, hate Romilly.

Ophelia Wren


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10. Pretty sure that was one of mine earlier!

Seraphina Rose


----------



## july2013

10/10. I think we have similiar taste in names.

Vivian Quinn


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10 Quinn is clearly an amazing name!

Aurora Maia


----------



## july2013

Funnily enough I was going to make that Violet Quinn!

9/10.

Aven Aurelia


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Robyn Avery


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Indiana Scarlett


----------



## Ameli

5/10
Abigail Morgan


----------



## TheNewMrs

Ameli said:


> 5/10
> Abigail Morgan


3/10

Daria Violette


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10

Megan Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10

Maia Constance (may-a not mya)


----------



## MrsLemon

Molly Ava


----------



## pippi_89

Maia Constance - 3/10

Molly Ava - 7/10

*Eira Wyn *(Ay-ra)

actually roughly translates as Snow White!


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 (snow is on our list ;) )

Aurora Dawn


----------



## Buttercup2014

9/10
Elle Elizabeth


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Eliza Catherine


----------



## MumMumMum

6/10

Alexa Rose


----------



## Ameli

7/10
Charlotte Olivia


----------



## daneuse27

8/10

Aurelia Mae


----------



## onetwothreebp

8/10

Parker Leigh


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Amelia Winter


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 not a fan of Amelia, sorry.

Evelyn Florence


----------



## xjesx

7/10 - Like Evelyn not a fan of Florence.


Paisley Jai S.


----------



## pippi_89

2/10

Melody River


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10
Like River but not Melody

Autumn Piper


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Eden Brooke


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 like Eden. 

Aurelia Estelle


----------



## pippi_89

8/10 Love Aurelia, not overly keen on Estelle but they flow nicely.

Ravena Belle


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10 prefer Raven, but like Belle

Elspeth Asher


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 Love Elspeth, would prefer Ashe to Asher, it sounds more male to me.

Lottie Ophelia


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10
Love Ophelia not keen on lottie. 

Harper casey


----------



## pippi_89

0/10 :nope:

Artemis Odette


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10
Artemis seems male to me. 

Ramona Bibi


----------



## Mummy2B21

0/10

Leighanne


----------



## Wishing_well

0/10

Peyton Francis


----------



## pippi_89

Wishing_well said:


> 1/10
> Artemis seems male to me.

Really? Artemis was a greek goddess!

Peyton Francis - 4/10 really dislike Peyton, like Francis but I think the feminine spelling is Frances.


Titania Autumn (I loved this but OH said he would call her Titikaka if I used it :()


----------



## Wishing_well

Shows how well my brain is working tonight!! Sorry!

7/10 like Autumn

Marnie Angelina


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

Wishing_well said:


> Shows how well my brain is working tonight!! Sorry!
> 
> 7/10 like Autumn
> 
> Marnie Angelina

Marnie Angelina 7/10

Marnie is cute! I don't love Angel-related names for some reason...

Elizabeth Vega


----------



## TheNewMrs

BadMamaJAMA said:


> Wishing_well said:
> 
> 
> Shows how well my brain is working tonight!! Sorry!
> 
> 7/10 like Autumn
> 
> Marnie Angelina
> 
> Marnie Angelina 7/10
> 
> Marnie is cute! I don't love Angel-related names for some reason...
> 
> Elizabeth VegaClick to expand...

4/10 

Elouise Josie


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Olivia Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10, would be a 10 but Olivia has got way too popular lately :nope:

Lilliana Grace


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Lilianne Skye


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10

Tegan Veronique


----------



## daneuse27

8/10

Shirley Rose


----------



## onetwothreebp

5/10 

Love Rose but not a fan of Shirley. 

Finity Leigh


----------



## myangel167

7. Finity is pretty but not sure what I think about Leigh. Too common for me. 

I like Ingrid Renee'


----------



## daneuse27

Ingrid's my mom's name :thumbup: Not a name you hear very often in babies today. I love how exotic it sounds.

Gabrielle Amanda


----------



## july2013

7/10. I like, don't love.

Adriana Harlow


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10
Like Harlow

Lumina Violet


----------



## pippi_89

9/10!

Imogen Freya


----------



## TheNewMrs

pippi_89 said:


> 9/10!
> 
> Imogen Freya

0/10

Sorry, I dont like either. 

Iarla Railtin
(Eer-la Rail-cheen) (It's Irish)


----------



## pippi_89

1/10! It sounds like some sort of medication to me! :dohh: Sorry!!

Evelyn Elsie


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 not keen on Evelyn

Elsa Romilly


----------



## pippi_89

8/10 Love Elsa, Romilly is ok.

Scarlett Desire (another MIL suggestion!)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We nearly used Meadow so I like it :) Dont like spelling of MAE though. 

Ellia Rose (random name-) so dont worry about offending! )


----------



## pippi_89

Midnight_Fairy said:


> We nearly used Meadow so I like it :) Dont like spelling of MAE though.
> 
> Ellia Rose (random name-) so dont worry about offending! )

Think you've dropped in in the middle somewhere!! :haha:

Ellia Rose - 6/10 Like it but prefer Ellie to Ellia

Scarlett Desire (MIL suggestion *cough*hooker name*cough* :dohh:)

Samantha Michelle (OHs suggestion - bearing in mind his name is Sam Michael!)


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 for both. Scarlett is ok but Desire... Stripper name!

Carmen Eva


----------



## pippi_89

10/10!!! Love both

Giselle Antoinette


----------



## mummy2o

8/10 Nice name, but not for me personally.

Hana Mai


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Like the names just not keen on the spellings

Jessica Frances


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 not keen on Jessica

Mila Freya


----------



## daneuse27

6/10 Not a fan of Mila, sounds made-up.

Hayley Samantha


----------



## Wishing_well

daneuse27 said:


> 6/10 Not a fan of Mila, sounds made-up.
> 
> Hayley Samantha

Never heard of Mila Kunis..?!

5/10 too plain for me

Amber Darcy


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Love Amber, not a fan of Darcy

Aida Luisia


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10 Aida is on our list :)

Jocasta Mia


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Not big on Jocasta, love Mia though obviously!

Luna Jolene


----------



## july2013

3/10, sorry.

Alannah Eve


----------



## BadMamaJAMA

july2013 said:


> Alannah Eve

9/10!!

Alannah sounds quite a bit like my SD's name, Aliana. Eve is quintessentially feminine.

Leoine Marie
(pronounced LAY-oh-inn)


----------



## Ameli

8/10

Morgan Amelia


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Personally I know too many male Morgans to think of it as feminine but love Amelia, obviously!

Evie Violet


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 - I have an Evie and I love the name Violet :) 

Lilah Iris


----------



## pippi_89

MUMOF5 said:


> 10/10 - I have an Evie and I love the name Violet :)

I think that might be the next one! ;) Prob Evelyn though, but call her Evie.



MUMOF5 said:


> Lilah Iris

9/10 I'm not a massive fan of Lilah personally, but I like Iris and they flow really well.

Elizabeth Ivy


----------



## Sini

7/10 Traditional with a little quirk, like it!


Nila Josefina


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Fern Isabella


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Not a fan of Fern personally but love Isabella, obviously!

Charlotte Ada


----------



## july2013

10/10! Very pretty!

Amelie Marcheline


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 Love Amelie, think the middle name is a bit too unusual for me!

Wynter Ivy


----------



## july2013

7/10. I like both names, just not together.

Afia (af-ee-a) Lily


----------



## Sbmack

6/10

Mirabelle Grace


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 not keen on mirabelle, always liked grace :) 

Harper Faith


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Sadie Willow


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Anabelle Iris


----------



## daneuse27

9/10 Cute :)

Vanessa Lillian


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a huge fan of Vanessa.

Marley Ophelia


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10

Ramona Juno


----------



## daneuse27

6/10 - Not a fan of Ramona. 

Josephine Lilly


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a huge fan of Josephine.

Serena River


----------



## bluejen

9/10 for serena

MATILDA


----------



## LaylaShawn

bluejen said:


> 9/10 for serena
> 
> MATILDA

8/10 - I like it!

Shelby


----------



## onetwothreebp

10/10 - I LOVE the name Shelby. I knew a terrible girl named Shelby so I could never use it myself, but I think it's so pretty. 

Verity Leigh


----------



## july2013

4/10. Sorry!

Vivian Parker


----------



## amytrisha

4/10 don't like Vivian, like Parker :)

Freya Marie


----------



## starbaby2404

amytrisha said:


> 4/10 don't like Vivian, like Parker :)
> 
> Freya Marie

Freya Marie--7/10--it's different

names for twin girls:

Evanora Bethani Rae
Lilith Arabella Grace
or
Lilith Autumn Ember


----------



## july2013

Evanora Bethani Rae - 5/10. 
Lilith Arabella Grace - 9/10
Lilith Autumn Ember - 6/10.

Freya Wren


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 very pretty!

Pippa Rose


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Kori-Anne


----------



## Sbmack

7/10

Stella Grace


----------



## Ameli

9/10 - very pretty!

Abigail Amelia


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Millie Grace


----------



## july2013

8/10. Pretty

Casey Abigail


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 not a fan of Abigail

Piper Robyn


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Rosalie June


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 rosalie is nice

Aluna Skye


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a big fan of Aluna.

Willow Evangeline


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10

Autumn Aurora


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Caoimhe (Kweeva) Elaine


----------



## Mummy2B21

7/10

Sophia rose


----------



## Ameli

10/10 - very feminine.

Amelia Morgan


----------



## LaylaShawn

Ameli said:


> 10/10 - very feminine.
> 
> Amelia Morgan

8/10 - I like both names. I know several Amelia's. 

Sydney Ava


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Anabella Quinn


----------



## daneuse27

6/10 - Quinn reminds me of an oversized hockey coach. (toronto maple leaves.) Sorry.. Anabella is cute though :)

Estelle Rose


----------



## pippi_89

10/10 Love it!

Emily Violet


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Andrea Vivian


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Connie Rae


----------



## LittleMum

8/10

Louise Mae


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Sienna Grace


----------



## LittleMum

9 for sienna 1 for grace :(

Naomi Jane


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Amelia lily


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Anais Maria


----------



## crayoncrittle

5/10 - Sounds a bit boyish IMO.


Audrey Alannah


----------



## july2013

6/10. Love Alannah, not a big fan of Audrey.

Sierra Louise


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Ruby Louise


----------



## LittleMum

9/10

Bonny Sue


----------



## Sbmack

Alaia Grace


----------



## daneuse27

9/10 - Pretty.

Amanda Louise


----------



## LittleMum

What did Bonny Sue get? Lol


----------



## LittleMum

Amanda Louise - 4/10

Bonny Sue


----------



## pippi_89

2/10 it sounds like a mean nickname to me :dohh: sorry!

Tilly Anna


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Poppy Faith


----------



## pippi_89

8/10

Lucy Jeanette


----------



## mumofone25

7/10 not a huge fan of Lucy but love Jeanette as a middle name its my nan's name lol xx

Arla Elizabeth


----------



## daneuse27

Arla Elizabeth - 2/10. Too many "L's" it sounds like a tongue twister and I dont like either names - sorry! lol

Madeleine Emily


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Summer Jane


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a huge fan of Jane.

Willow Everly


----------



## kkbeastmode

Anaiyah


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Lottie Jane


----------



## mum22ttc#3

10/10 I love Lottie

Roxanne Mae


----------



## july2013

5/10. Sorry!

Willow Everly


----------



## Varenne

4/10 

Elara Joy


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Lyra Ophelia


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

Miley Louise


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Nova Grace


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 not keen on grace

Luna Eden


----------



## july2013

7/10. Not mad about Luna.

Eliana Brooke


----------



## pippi_89

5/10 

Liliana Aleia (A-lay-a)


----------



## july2013

8/10

Aviana Charlotte


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 not keen on Charlotte

Natalia Iris


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Harper Leigh


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10
Don't like Leigh 

Avianna Dawn


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Kiki Louise


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Arabella Violet


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Teddie Mae


----------



## daneuse27

1/10 - Teddie to me either sounds like a plush bear, or like those sexy lingerie outfits women wear. Not a good first name IMO :( Mae is alright though.

Veronica June


----------



## july2013

3/10. Sorry

Ariana Vivian


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

Lexi Lou


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 sorry

Avery Belle


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Isabella Grace


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 nice but too common

Evelyn Pashley


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Honor Louisa


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

India Mae


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Love India, not a fan of Mae

Ebony Giana


----------



## mumofone25

5/10 not sure it flows very well 

Alannah Valerie


----------



## LittleMum

9/10

Naomi Logan


----------



## xjessibabyx

Isabella Jessica Emily (nn Bella)


----------



## xjessibabyx

Sorry forgot to rate. 7/10

Isabella Jessica Emily (nn Bella)


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 - little bit of a mouthful! Lovely names though.

Kiera Jade


----------



## pippi_89

4/10 - purely personal :haha: I knew a Kiera and a Jade who were both total b***ches!!

Adelynne Michelle


----------



## amytrisha

:haha:
7/10 - love adelynne but not with Michelle! 

Emily Jayne


----------



## mumofone25

8/10

one of my best friends names :D

Naomi Elizabeth


----------



## amytrisha

It's my nieces lol!
9/10 love it :)

Poppy Anne


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10 love Poppy

Lola faith


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Love Lola not sure with Faith

Inara Diane


----------



## amytrisha

2/10 too unusual for me, never heard of it..

Peyton Leigh


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Marnie Louise


----------



## daneuse27

5/10 - not keen on Marnie,love louise

Emma charlotte


----------



## Ameli

10/10 - love both names!

Morgan Amelia


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10 love Amelia

Rosie Mae


----------



## LittleMum

4/10 doesn't seem to flow and both very common but nice

Jessica Jane


----------



## LittleMum

Rosie Mae does flow 10/10 sorry


----------



## LittleMum

Doh!

Jessica Jane


----------



## pippi_89

8/10 like both but not sure if I'd put them together.

Helena Reese


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Emelia Grace


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Adriana River


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Evelyn Violet Elizabeth (Evie)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Lily Mae


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Lily, so pretty, but so popular.

Seraphina Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10 don't like rose but love Seraphina

Persephone Grace


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Ellie Pandora


----------



## july2013

7/10. Ellie is an awesome name (it's mine) but Pandora reminds me of Dora, and Pandora jewellry.

Diana Everly


----------



## pippi_89

3/10

Alexi Rose


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Eloise grace


----------



## july2013

8/10. Lovely names, but not sure how they flow together.

Eden Sophia


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Olivia rose


----------



## july2013

9/10. Pretty but very popular.

Savannah Quinn


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10 love savannah but not too sure on Quinn

Amelie Fay


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10
Love Amelie

Harlow Winter


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Erin Faith


----------



## mummy2o

5/10

I like Faith, not keen on Erin though.

Jessica Louise


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 not keen on Jessica but it flows well with Louise

Darcie Grace


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Annabel Grace


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Ophelia Wren


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 not keen on Ophelia sorry! X

Emelia Anne


----------



## july2013

7/10. Not a huge fan of Anne.

Sorcha (irish for Sarah) Isobel 'Sadie'


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Naomi Shae


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Polly Mae


----------



## amytrisha

1/10 reminds me of them lil polly pockets..

Rianne Wynter


----------



## mumofone25

4/10 really dont like wynter sorry 

Ava marie


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Clara Anastasia


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Poppy Louise


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10

Peyton Liora


----------



## july2013

5/10. Really like Peyton.

Emmeline Willow


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Pippa Evangeline


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10 really like Pippa

Abigail Mae


----------



## omgitsashley

6/10

Avia


----------



## daneuse27

6/10

Heidi Amelia


----------



## mummy2o

7/10

I know a Heidi at school and she was a cow so made me go off the name sorry.

Ashleigh Claire


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Roxie Lou


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Daphne Ophelia


----------



## july2013

5/10. Don't like Daphne but love Opehlia.

Ashton Amelia


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 I would think of Ashton as more of a boy's name, obviously love Amelia though!

Abigail Violet


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Cassidy Blair


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10 love Blair. 

Astrid Anya


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 love both names, prefer spelling Ania though

Cassie Jasmine


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Evangeline Gray


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 not keen on Gray for a girl

Gretel Scarlett


----------



## july2013

5/10. Love Scarlett, don't like Gretel.

Harlow Madeleine


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Isabella Sonnet


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not keen on Sonnet

Annabella Blue


----------



## LucyLake

july2013 said:


> 6/10. Not keen on Sonnet
> 
> Annabella Blue

7/10 love Annabelle as well.

Mila Amelie


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Ophelia Scout


----------



## Dawnnita_09

july2013 said:


> 8/10.
> 
> Ophelia Scout

5/10

Gracie Raelyn


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Lumina Alva


----------



## mum22ttc#3

3/10

Imogen Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Florence Eve


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Dahlia Wren


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 Love Dahlia, not keen on Wren

Helena Gianna


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Evie Rae


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Violet Lily


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Clara Lane


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Maisie Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Elle Victoria


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Aurora indigo


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Brooklyn Grey


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Violet Bryn


----------



## LucyLake

9/10

Berkeley Grace


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Georgia Faith


----------



## LucyLake

mum22ttc#3 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Georgia Faith

10/10 love Georgia

Lucy Jane


----------



## july2013

7/10. Not a huge fan of Jane.

Dahlia Jess


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10 love Dahlia (it's on our list)

Macy Odette


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Celia Maeve


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Pippa Lou


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 not keen on Lou

Amelie freya


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Eden Sophia


----------



## pippi_89

10/10

Cameo Regina


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Immy violet


----------



## july2013

4/10 sorry!

Alba Emilia


----------



## daneuse27

3/10 ALba sounds like a last name to me..sorry

Vienna Louise


----------



## Dawnnita_09

daneuse27 said:


> 3/10 ALba sounds like a last name to me..sorry
> 
> Vienna Louise

6/10

Elizabeth Hope


----------



## Citrine29

7/10

Dylin Elizabeth


----------



## Caitie44

4/10

Lilia Eden


----------



## TheNewMrs

Caitie44 said:


> 4/10
> 
> Lilia Eden

0/10 sorry I really hate Lilia. 

Genesis Sara


----------



## Sbmack

6/10 Genesis is too biblical for me

Evelyn Grace


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 love it. 

Emi-Mae


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

Adelaide Harper


----------



## amytrisha

6/10

Leila Arabella


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 don't like Leila

Jemima Raine


----------



## july2013

4/10.

Alyssa Belle


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Elspeth Rose


----------



## mum22ttc#3

2/10 sorry

Scarlett Nicole


----------



## pippi_89

3/10

Temi Alessa


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 don't like Temi but love Alessa :) 

Franchesca?


----------



## gacelita

8/10 - like Franchesca but little hard to find a good short nickname for that one.

Alixandra Noelle


----------



## july2013

7/10. Don't like spelling Alixandra.

Indiana Brooke


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Indigo violet


----------



## amytrisha

0/10 sounds silly sorry!

Tiegan Jade


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10

Holly Elizabeth


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10

Dahlia Snow


----------



## tinkerbelle93

2/10, A bit too different for my taste! 

Mia Isabella


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Imogen Scarlett


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 nice but common

Emmaline Darcy


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Evangeline Raine


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Liora Casey


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Connie Grace


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Marlowe Georgia


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Milliana Rae


----------



## daneuse27

Ivy marie


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Georgia mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Hannah Eve


----------



## CountryMomma

Adelynn Joy


----------



## july2013

Hannah Eve: 8/10.

Adelynn Joy: 6/10.

Rayna Sophia


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10

Piper Josie


----------



## july2013

6/10. Love Piper!

Dahlia Parker


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10 we have the same taste!

Ophelia Ramona


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Ophelia, not a big fan of Ramona though.

Delia Scarlett


----------



## PandaMao

5/10 Delia is just a weird name for me. Maybe Delilah instead?

Emerson Grace


----------



## PetiteMoi

5/10

Mikaela Inez


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Tula Mae


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Remi Ada


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10

Harper Mae


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 Harper is ok but too common now. Don't like Mae

Blair Aurora


----------



## LoolaBear

9/10 love it, but would put an e on the end of blair

Keira Annabella


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10 love Annabella!!!

Ruby Jean


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Dara Quinn


----------



## Ameli

6/10

Emily Sue


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Sienna jade


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 I like Jade a lot :)

Ellidine Grey


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 not sure on the first name. Sounds nice but looks strange

Marissa Juno


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 I like both names, just not together :)

Lexi Nya


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10 reminds me of a stripper, sorry!

Aluna Skye


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not crazy about Aluna

India Emmeline


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 India is nice but common 

Evangeline snow


----------



## Ameli

Wishing_well said:


> 6/10 India is nice but common
> 
> Evangeline snow

5/10 - I like Evangeline but Snow is a little hippy for me. Sorry! 

Abigail Amelia


----------



## july2013

10/10

Milliana Skye


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Roxanne juliette


----------



## Varenne

8/10 love Roxanne, not a fan of Juliette and would spell it Juliet 

Aubina Fae


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10 sorry :(

I'm literally writing down Evangeline Snow, Wishing Well!!! LOVE!!!

Arcangela Lena


----------



## july2013

3/10, sorry!

Ellery Faye


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10
Don't like Faye 

Tatiana Paige


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Genevieve Juliette


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Maxwell Sophia


----------



## littlesteph

5/10

Alice Ellen


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Willow Aviana


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 very pretty!

Vienne (vee en) Claire


----------



## july2013

7/10. Interesting, very pretty!

Elaina Vivian


----------



## littlesteph

5/10

Oliva Marie


----------



## Ameli

8/10 - pretty!
Abigail Morgan


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Amelie Christiane

Haha just noticed your username! Weird!


----------



## Mummy2B21

8/10

Jessica Isabelle


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Adelaide Sophie


----------



## BommaMomma

10/10 for Adelaide, one of my top names!

Elodie Belle


----------



## Missbx

7/10

Alyssa Lilly


----------



## mum22ttc#3

7/10

Francesca Rae


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Rosa Charlotte


----------



## Varenne

6/10 

Sahara Camille


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Sophia Maxwell


----------



## daisyday

7/10 I like Sophia


Millie Baylie


----------



## july2013

5/10. Nice names just not together.

Seren Willow


----------



## BommaMomma

Is that Seren or Serena? I like Seren, how to pronounce? LOVE Willow! 8/10

Ophelia Lillian


----------



## july2013

It's pronounced Ser-in

10/10.

Anais Quinn


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10 of course ;)

Camilla Ettiene


----------



## littlesteph

7/10

Massie Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 It flows but not my cuppa tea

Olivia Eve


----------



## july2013

8/10. A little plain but still very pretty!

Nova Louise


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Roxane Mae


----------



## littlesteph

6/10

Tammy Jane


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10 sorry

Alva Blake


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 2/10 sorry
> 
> Alva Blake

10/10! YES YES YES!! 

Cherith Josie(Jo-zee) Love


----------



## Varenne

4/10 not a fan of Cherith although love Josie

Mayssa Serene


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 prefer Seren or Serena. Not sure on the first name. 

Everly grace


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Alyssa Odette


----------



## minni2906

6/10

Emmalee Anne


----------



## Varenne

Wishing_well said:


> Not sure on the first name.

I heard Mayssa at work...At first I disliked it, but it's a real grower. I'm a fan now after hearing her name so often :thumbup:


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Alba Vivian


----------



## Caitie44

6/10 - The name Alba is definitely interesting, but I think I like it!

Brielle Rose.


----------



## nicky

5/10 not keen on Brielle, love rose

Autumn Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Olivia Rose


----------



## mum22ttc#3

8/10

Willow jade


----------



## nicky

9/10, lovely

Amelie Rose


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Ariana Maxwell


----------



## CloverMouse

Emerson Grace 6/10 I see Emerson as masculine

Cora Noelle


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Peyton Maya


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Eden Marley


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Ruby Louise


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Juno Snow


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Adelaide Aurora


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 love Aurora 

Mila Rain(e)


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Ariana Maxwell


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Amelia Marie


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Aurelia Luna


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Ophelia Maxwell


----------



## mayb_baby

6/10
Millie Kate


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Alba Sophia


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not sure about Alba but really like Sophia

Natalie Eve

Em xxx


----------



## Angelbaby_01

7/10 like Natalie

Malandri


----------



## Rona6VDoll

have a nice day!!!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Thanks! It's the girly version and I prefer this for personal reasons. Me and my husband decided on these names for the nex baby. Sorry if it doesn't sound "english" enough. Lol


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10, sorry

Josette Victoria


----------



## july2013

3/10.

Aoife (Ee-fa) Wren


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Imogen Scarlett


----------



## Angelbaby_01

7/10

Aoife-belle


----------



## Varenne

2/10 sorry, the spelling makes my head make a noise that sounds like ayoyiff

Aubrey Elora


----------



## july2013

4/10.

Lucille River


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 love Lucille

Mada Isolde


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 not keen on Mada

Pia Everly


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Meadow Viola


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Sorrel Oakley


----------



## Angelbaby_01

4/10

Ruby


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10 
Too common

Jana Silver


----------



## mayb_baby

5/10 LOVE Silver
MIL is Jana and I don't like it:haha:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10 to Jana silver 

Sophia grace


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Delia Everly


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10
Don't like Delia as it reminds me of the chef. 

Delta Juno


----------



## Abigailly

3/10

Delta is okay, reminds me of the alphabet though. And Juno was the name of the brat that bullied my sister. So I just feel angry!

Harriet Mabel


----------



## july2013

4/10 sorry

Ophelia Paige


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 4/10 sorry
> 
> Ophelia Paige

5/10 
Love Ophelia, not Paige though. 

Ophelia Zepher


----------



## july2013

5/10. Love Ophelia, don't like Zepher.

Vivian Quinn


----------



## ciaramoy

8/10 love Vivian

Anabel Marie


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 prefer Annabelle

Nyla Drew


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Nahla Sophia


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10

Jovi Amelia


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Ella River


----------



## mayb_baby

5/10
Like River, not a fan of Ella/Ellie etc.

Sienna rose


----------



## july2013

Ellie is my name, haha!

8/10 for Sienna Rose

Elizabeth Lawson (my name, and Lawson is my middle name btw)


----------



## mayb_baby

:blush: Sorry :haha: 
There has been about 8 new little girls born here with Ellie, Ella-Mae, Ella-Lee, Ellie-May, Ella-rose etc.

Lilac


----------



## july2013

I know. I know 3 Ella's born within 6 months of each other. 

4/10 for Lilac.

Lydia Marcheline


----------



## shepl923

5/10

Laney Rosalie


----------



## beanzz

9/10 

Ivy Ariela


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Zoey Amelia


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Nova Ruby


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Nova

Serena Scarlett


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Blair Aurora


----------



## shepl923

7/10

Aria Avery


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Amelie jade


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not a huge fan of Jade.

Eden Sophia.


----------



## em91

7/10

Lily-May


----------



## BethHx

3
Too popular

Eliza Ruby


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 too common

Jovie Noelle


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Ruth Anastasia


----------



## TheNewMrs

Eleanor ace said:


> 7/10
> 
> Ruth Anastasia


3/10


Talliah Zepher


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Vega Matilda


----------



## want2bemommy

4/10. I like Vega, Matilda not so much. Pretty, just not my taste. 

Fiona Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 not my taste. Nice but too plain. 

Mila Dawn


----------



## july2013

6/10. Not keen on Dawn.

Isla Sophie


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 Isla is pretty. 

Nyla Millicent


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Nova Eliana


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10

Teal Ophelia


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Ophelia, and oddly love Teal! But the 2 names are kinda rhymey together.

Jana Marley


----------



## foursacharm

6/10
Andoline (pronounced Andelyn)


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Johanna Sage


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Sienna Marie


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 like sienna

Peyton Jovi


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Loveeee Jovi, not keen on Peyton.

Bella Nova


----------



## Aimeewaymee

7/10

Silver Rae


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Willow Rae


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Odette Star


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 really like Odette

Otillie Wren


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Calliope Rose


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6/10

Appoline Maria


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Isolde Grace


----------



## july2013

4/10.

Aviana Wren


----------



## Gradgirl

8.5/10 

Sarah Cade


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10 very pretty but too common for my taste :)

Fiona Simone


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 nice but too many I's and O's

Vega Indigo


----------



## july2013

10/10

Violet Sophia


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Juno Matilda


----------



## BethHx

10
Edie Eliza


----------



## Caitie44

8/10

Arabella Sue


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Lolita Jade


----------



## july2013

1/10, sorry.

Dahlia Everly


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10

Oakley Ramona


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Georgia Mae


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 sorry

Ariela silver


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Aura Charlotte


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10 love Charlotte thought!

Maisy Clementine


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Pia Eden


----------



## mumofone25

4/10 not keen on pia but like Eden 

Quinn Elizabeth


----------



## july2013

8/10! I like it! Kinda sounds like Queen Elizabeth :haha:

Alba Wren


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10
Love Quinn obviously. Not keen on Elizabeth 

Damn it too slow - Alba Wren 9/10

Mila Jovi


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

Blythe Leonie


----------



## Aimeewaymee

5/10 

Lola Nikita


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Dakota Juno


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10 

Ottilie Isobel


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Nyla Monroe.


----------



## july2013

10/10

Harper Quinn


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10
Both on our list :)

Lux delta


----------



## Caitie44

Lux Delta - 7/10
Love both the names separately, not a fan of them together.

Zoe Amara


----------



## Eleanor ace

2/10

Beatrice Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Florence Eve


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Thea Vivian


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Piper Rae


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 really like Piper

Tessa Eve


----------



## tinkerbelle93

7/10 

Eloise Lily


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Alba Vivian


----------



## Lucky stars

6/10

Lyra rose


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Nova Faith


----------



## Lucky stars

9/10 

Clara bell


----------



## littlesteph

6/10

Stacey Leigh


----------



## The Alchemist

0 - sorry, not my kind of name :flower:

Sienna Jade


----------



## daneuse27

10/10 - love both names.

Sheila Rose


----------



## Caitie44

5/10 - Sheila Rose
Not a fan of the name Sheila, sorry. Love the middle name Rose though!

Hazel Grace


----------



## CountryMomma

4/10 - Not a fan of Hazel but love the name Grace! 

Sofia Joy


----------



## Caitie44

10/10 - Sofia Joy
Love this name! Joy isn't something you hear a lot, and love the spelling compared to Sophia.

Madeleine Sue


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

India Rae


----------



## littlesteph

The Alchemist said:


> 0 - sorry, not my kind of name :flower:
> 
> Sienna Jade

lol that's ok, i don't like it myself. just couldn't think of any nice names :)


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10 

Aurelia Crimson


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 like Aurelia but not crimson 

Ora Indiana


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

For some reason it makes me say Ora Ida like the potatoes? Or is that frozen French fries lol?! 

Willa Delaney


----------



## Wishing_well

No idea! I'm not American. 

4/10 bit boyish to me. 

Dahlia Constance


----------



## BommaMomma

Like both! 8/10

Bella Snow


----------



## Wishing_well

8/10 snow is on our shortlist

Luna Beatrix


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 8/10 snow is on our shortlist
> 
> Luna Beatrix

10/10

Aja Willow :flower:


----------



## Caitie44

8/10 - Aja Willow
Unusual, but I love it! Willow was on our short list for awhile.

Zoe Madeleine


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Vivienne Edith


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Luna Wren


----------



## daneuse27

7/10

Deveran Elise


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Juno Monroe


----------



## Caitie44

6/10 - Juno Monroe
Love the names separately, but they rhyme too much together for me.

Madeleine Amara


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 like Madeliene but it's a bit plain for me

Persephone Reega


----------



## july2013

4/10. I like Reega.

Reina Elise


----------



## daneuse27

6/10

Celeste Amelia


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Elle Evelyn


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10- Love both names but not together.

Kitty Ophelia


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10 

Penelope Teagan


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10 I kinda like Teagan but not so keen on Penelope.

Audrey Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Nova Rose


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Enya Olivia


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10 not sure about Enya, but Olivia is always a pretty, classic girls name :)

Ember Haven


----------



## july2013

9/10. I like it!

Alessandra Grace


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 very pretty

Hadley Marie


----------



## Sal85uk

7/10 not my personal cup of tea but very pretty

Emily Jayne


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 not sure about Jayne but love Emily!!

Elle Florence


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 not my taste

Aurora coco


----------



## Caitie44

8/10 - Aurora Coco
Love love love the name Aurora. We'd be using it, but it rhymes with OH's surname. :'(

Brielle Violet


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10 but I do love coco as a nickname! :)

Emerson Odessa


----------



## BommaMomma

Too slow lol sorry! 

3/10 not keen on Brielle but LOVE violet!

Ariadne Primrose


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10 like Primrose but Ariadne makes me think of Star Wars. 

Aspen Seraphina


----------



## crayoncrittle

4/10 - just a bit weird for me/where I live. 


Ruby Joy


----------



## mizzyb

Elsie Rae


----------



## mizzyb

..oops sorry forgot to put my score in...Ruby Joy 9/10

Elsie Rae


----------



## MUMOF5

mizzyb said:


> Elsie Rae

8/10, love Elsie :flower:

Violet Iris


----------



## july2013

9/10

Cordelia Willow


----------



## TTCabundle

9/10 Love both names!

Ariana Raine


----------



## BrittBS

4/10

Kennedi Elise


----------



## mizzyb

Kennedy elise 4/10 not so much my cuppa tea sorry.

Eliza Rose


----------



## Annama

6/10

Florentina


----------



## crayoncrittle

8/10 very pretty! Reminds me of those florentine bikkies hehe

Audrey Faith


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

7/10

Amelia grace x


----------



## crayoncrittle

9/10

Alannah Joy


----------



## mum22ttc#3

6/10

Maisie grace


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Martha Grace


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10

Darcie rose x


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10 :)

Mabel Lily


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

10/10
Love it x

Layla Mae


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Juliet Rose


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Vivian Rosa


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Lucia Mabel


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 love Mabel

Florence Eve


----------



## mizzyb

july2013 said:


> 8/10.
> 
> Vivian Rosa

8/10


Tilda May


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Lydia Rose


----------



## mizzyb

xx Emily xx said:


> 8/10 love Mabel
> 
> Florence Eve

7/10

Tilda May.....have I just posted twice?


----------



## mizzyb

amytrisha said:


> 9/10
> 
> Lydia Rose

7/10

lola Rae


----------



## amytrisha

6/10

Skylar


----------



## Annama

2/10

Yuna


----------



## Eleanor ace

2/10

Effie Violet


----------



## Lucy139

5/10

Lyla Sophia


----------



## nbake

7 

Alyvia Ann and Emma Jo


----------



## Sal85uk

5 and 8

Lucie Belle


----------



## FlossyF

8/10

Aoife Belle


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10

Rosa June


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Casey Amelie


----------



## amytrisha

10/10&#9829;

Lucy Anne


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Matilda Winter


----------



## TTCabundle

6/10, Love Winter but not too keen on Matilda x 

Elora Ivy


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10 
Wednesday Paige


----------



## happy days

5/10 not sure about Wednesday love paige

Hannah Elizabeth


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10 - Beautiful and classic!

Ivy Olivia


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 Ivy is nice. Olivia is too common for my taste. 

Blair Ramona


----------



## TTCabundle

8/10 Love Blair and Ramona is lovely but I wouldn't use it personally :) 

Ada Elise


----------



## rhiannon240

8/10
Emma Jane


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10 classic and cute!

Harlow Evangeline


----------



## TheNewMrs

BommaMomma said:


> 7/10 classic and cute!
> 
> Harlow Evangeline

0/10 :( Sorry! 

Saoirse (Seer-sha) Faith


----------



## Wishing_well

0/10 sorry 

Freya Rose 
(Not my taste but I'm out of ideas!)


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 0/10 sorry
> 
> Freya Rose
> (Not my taste but I'm out of ideas!)

5/10 cute. But very common. 

Phoenix Raine


----------



## rhiannon240

7/10

Serena Jane


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Lucia Annabel


----------



## rhiannon240

6/10
Keira Grace


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Madeleine Caoimhe (Kweeva)


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 love madeline :)

Taylor Wrenn


----------



## Wishing_well

6/10 prefer Wren but not Taylor 

Ophelia Snow


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Ophelia

Cecelia Avalon


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Aurora June


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Alba Violet


----------



## Wishing_well

10/10

Marya (mar-ya) Erin


----------



## july2013

4/10.

Lennon Abigail


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 4/10.
> 
> Lennon Abigail

2/10 

Verity Jane


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 edgy I like it! 

Naomi Alea.


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Coraline Cameo


----------



## ajd36

5/10

Peyton Lynn


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Peyton!

Max Allessandra


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 7/10. Love Peyton!
> 
> Max Allessandra

0/10

Max is on my shortlist for a boy! 

Veda Iris


----------



## july2013

4/10. I like Iris.

Sophia Wren


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 love itttt.

Holly Lovelle


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 not heard lovelle before but it flows really nicely with holly

Lyra Eve


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

Wren Harmony


----------



## LoolaBear

5/10 but if it was Harmony Wren i would give it a 9/10 as it flows better.

Rose Rowena


----------



## july2013

3/10.

Connie Amelia


----------



## xjesx

3/10 - I like Amelia


Addison Jai


----------



## july2013

2/10. Not a fan, my cousin named his son Jai (jy).

Eliana louise


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Brooklyn Grace


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Juno Ramona


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Alba Quinn


----------



## Wishing_well

9/10

Snow Aurora


----------



## july2013

7/10. Love Aurora!

Adriana Gisele


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10

Piper Vega


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love both names, just not sure about them together.

Evangeline Wren


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10 

Marnie Delta


----------



## camila88

9/10 not sooo fond of wren, but LOOOOVE evangeline!!

Liara Emilia

couldn't use that name though, since my best friend named her daughter liara..


edit: just realised i was too slow  rated the name before that. 
so rating for marnie delta would be 8/10 =) have never heard that name, but it sounds really pretty


----------



## TheNewMrs

Wishing_well said:


> 7/10
> 
> Marnie Delta

2/10

Juliette Raine


----------



## xx Emily xx

2/10 for Juliette 8/10 for Raine

Halle Renee


----------



## littlesteph

5/10

Dita-Marie Ellen


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Harper Evangeline.


----------



## july2013

10/10.

Emmeline Alba


----------



## Lashes85

july2013 said:


> 10/10.
> 
> Emmeline Alba

6/10

Dottie Rose


----------



## july2013

3/10.

Aviana Lucia


----------



## mizzyb

6/10

Rayna fae


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10

Harper Dakota


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love both names!

Marley Giovanna


----------



## mayb_baby

5/10
Masie


----------



## LaylaShawn

5/10

Sydney Alyssa


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Vivian Maxwell


----------



## crayoncrittle

Doing this in two parts : Vivian 8/10 Maxwell 4/10 - bit too boyish for me!

Alannah Joy


----------



## mumofone25

9/10

Alannah is our top runner atm not so keep on Joy

Ivy Elizabeth


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Eliana Rae


----------



## c.m.c

7/10

Very pretty

Scarlett May


----------



## redlemonade

7/10

Indiana Rose (DH's favourite name - I'm not so sure)


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Carla Wren


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10 not a fan of Carla, but love Wren!

Evangeline Grey


----------



## mayb_baby

5/10 
Silver Rae


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10 sorry!!

Ellis Sage


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10
Sounds like a boys name

Monroe Erin.


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 think Erin Monroe would flow better but both lovely names

Evangeline Snow


----------



## july2013

8/10. Love Evangeline.

Blake Amelia


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Evangeline Snow is on my list if I have another girl!!!!


----------



## Shannyxox

0/10 really sorry just not my kind of name xx

Isla Ruby


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 really pretty, love Isla

Florence Eve


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Imogen Harper


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 not keen on Imogen

Aurora Lux


----------



## Storm1jet2

8/10 I like it!

Leila Sarah Mae


----------



## Dannii_mummy

8/10
Colby James Quinn


----------



## july2013

1/10. I'm guessing this is for a boy?

Rebecca Laine


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Sophie Anne


----------



## Dannii_mummy

oh, my bad, baby brain lol.
4/10

Sinead Jayne Quinn


----------



## july2013

5/10. I like Sinead. Is Quinn the surname? It's nice either way.

Alicia Wren


----------



## Dannii_mummy

5/10

Eloise Rose


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Serena Vivian


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Luna Melody


----------



## july2013

4/10

Ophelia Lily


----------



## Mumtodogs

6/10

Daisy Lupine


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

7/10 

Avaleigh (pronounced Ava-lee) has to be my favourite name cos its my daughters name lol


----------



## TheNewMrs

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> 7/10
> 
> Avaleigh (pronounced Ava-lee) has to be my favourite name cos its my daughters name lol

 5/10. I like it but wouldn't be my taste. 

Zephanie Rose


----------



## jamiegrl24

7/10--very unique:)

Everly Jane


----------



## bbysa

we going called her ava-rose beautiful name :flower:


----------



## july2013

Everly Jane - 7/10. Love Everly
Ava Rose - 8/10.

Milliana Grace


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Effie Isobel


----------



## readytoplan

Eleanor ace said:


> 8/10
> 
> Effie Isobel

7/10 cute!


Eva Rose


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Allegra Grace


----------



## july2013

Lira Sophia


----------



## xx Emily xx

Allegra Grace 9/10

Lira Sophia 7/10 (prefer Lyra)


Natalie Eve


----------



## LynAnne

7/10 I've known a few Natalie's that put me off the name a bit!

Eden Lennox


----------



## Eleanor ace

2/10

Mabel Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!!

Everly Rose


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

7/10

Harriet April


----------



## lovemysweetie

6/10

Not my style but a very sweet name.

Teagan Gabrielle


----------



## july2013

Sorry I never added my score there! :dohh:

7/10. Pretty!

Emilia Mason


----------



## lovemysweetie

6/10

Sweet. Not feeling Mason though. Sorry.

Harper Clementine


----------



## LynAnne

5/10 I like the names separately, just not together!

Imogen Laine


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Andrea Willow


----------



## lovemysweetie

5/10

Love Willow, not a fan of Andrea

Winter Annalise


----------



## ClaireJ23

6/10, not a fan of Winter but love Annalise. 

Charlotte Lily


----------



## LynAnne

7/10 a really classic sounding name

Arianna Isabel Laine


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

7/10 I love Arianna but not a fan of Isabel. Laine is very cute. 

Dorothy April


----------



## Praying4alil1

l.e.d. said:


> 8/10
> 
> Caelyn Everleigh

9/10

Zya Jordan-Rae

Jordan being in memorial of my brother that passed


----------



## TheNewMrs

Praying4alil1 said:


> l.e.d. said:
> 
> 
> 8/10
> 
> Caelyn Everleigh
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Zya Jordan-Rae
> 
> Jordan being in memorial of my brother that passedClick to expand...

Oh beautiful! 

Zephanie Ria


----------



## Eleanor ace

1/10

Eliza Blair


----------



## july2013

5/10. Don't like Eliza, love Blair!

Emmeline Sage


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10 Really pretty!

Evangeline Winter


----------



## july2013

9/10! Love it!

Parker Sophia


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10

Stella Marie


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Serena Paige


----------



## solastyear

If Im having a girl her name will be December Hope!


----------



## july2013

6/10. Cute!

Serena Paige


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Arabella Snow


----------



## july2013

8/10.

Alba Maeve


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 i love Alba though so that alone gets 8/10

Primrose Rowena


----------



## CanadaMom

5/10, i love Rowena, and Primrose is nice but not my style

Alyssa Marie


----------



## Cryssie

7/10

Lainee Alexis


----------



## july2013

6/10. It's cute.

Vivian Alba


----------



## nic18

6

lily Louise


----------



## july2013

10/10! Pretty! Love how it just rolls off the tongue!

Lyra Sophia


----------



## nic18

10/10!* 
love Lyra and Sophia :) 

Bailey ann


----------



## july2013

6/10. I like Bailey!

Reina Eloise


----------



## nic18

8/10 I like that! 

Sophia Mai


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 I LOVE it. Very feminine!

Liliana Faith


----------



## nic18

6/10 don't like Lilliana love faith though :) 

ruby grace


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love as individuals not so much together.

Kaydie Mae


----------



## nic18

10! love it :) 

Ella Lee


----------



## july2013

6/10. Love both separately but don't sound right together.

Masyn/Mason Arabella


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 love Masyn!

Scarlet Darcie


----------



## nic18

6 
like mason :)

Sydney


----------



## mdclavette

9/10

Phoebe Jane


----------



## BluebellPansy

7/10

Blanche Emily


----------



## nic18

4 not keen on Blanche like Emily though 

poppy Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 not keen on poppy but they flow beautifully

Alexia Eve


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Scarlett Savannah


----------



## BommaMomma

11/10 

My daughters name is Scarlett lol! But she is Scarlett Rose. I'm a little bummed, it's become quite popular. We originally chose it thinking it would be a more unique name. Oh well, still love it!

How about Ellidine Grey?


----------



## july2013

6/10. Kinda cute!

Cassidy Willa


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Eva Mabel


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Harriet Eve


----------



## Moolia

6/10

Seren Lillian Rose


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10 I like the last two names tho!

Ruby Belle


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Skylar Gray


----------



## july2013

7/10. A little boyish but still cute!

Serena Maxwell


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 pretty!

Adelaide Quinn


----------



## july2013

10/10! Love it!

Ophelia Marley


----------



## c.m.c

8/10

I love Quinn


Ellis May


----------



## c.m.c

Oops too late

Ophelia is nice, very new to me though .....7/10


Ellis May


----------



## mizzyb

c.m.c said:


> Oops too late
> 
> Ophelia is nice, very new to me though .....7/10
> 
> 
> Ellis May

6/10

Love Ellis but I prefer it as a boys name. 

Rayna Fae.


----------



## july2013

10/10! Adorable!

Delilah Quinn


----------



## LynAnne

5/10 Don't love Delilah but Quinn is lovely.

Lena Isabel Alice


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Scarlett Riesse


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Hannah Elodie


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 so pretty!

Brooklyn Harlow


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Ruby Ray


----------



## mayb_baby

7/10
Sienna Lee


----------



## july2013

9/10

Arabella Darcy


----------



## nic18

5, love Darcy! 

Ariana rose?


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Amelia Cambry


----------



## nic18

8, love Amelia

tori lee


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love Tori!

Lacie Fae


----------



## nic18

6 love both names not together though

aurora grace


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 like Grace, don't like aurora

Peyton Jade


----------



## nic18

5 Peyton no, jade is cute :) 

Rosie may


----------



## july2013

6/10! Cute!

Thea Louise


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 does remind me a bit of thelma and louise though :haha: love thea.

Paisley Grace


----------



## nic18

4, paisley reminds me of a really rough area in Glasgow like grace though

Millie Louise


----------



## c.m.c

9/10, I love Millie it's super cute


Molly Iris


----------



## nic18

7/10

Rhiannon jade


----------



## amytrisha

4/10

Tia Violet


----------



## july2013

9/10! Love it!


----------



## mayb_baby

Penelope


----------



## nic18

0 reminds me of Penelope pig

Sarah Louise


----------



## amytrisha

0/10

Alexis Anne


----------



## nic18

2, anne to plain! 

Sophie faith


----------



## july2013

Sorry I never added a name :dohh: I'm tired!

Sophie Faith - 6/10.

Abigail Emilia


----------



## nic18

5 like emilia! 

Rosie Fay


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Andrea Wren


----------



## georgebaby1

5/10 not keen on andrea but love wren

Lacey May


----------



## mayb_baby

8/10
Tillie rose


----------



## amytrisha

7/10

Tara Louise


----------



## july2013

6/10. It's nice!

Ophelia Tamsin


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 Ophelia is a bit out there! Would prefer it the other way round :)

Roisin Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 Harriet Rose


----------



## tinkerbelle93

9/10 exactly my sort of name! 


Lily Claire


----------



## july2013

7/10! Simple but cute!

Ariana Parker


----------



## mayb_baby

Rosalie Anne


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Liliana Elise


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Nova Sophia


----------



## amytrisha

10/10 loveeee Nova! Only heard it recently on teen mom lol so cute.

Wynter Fern


----------



## Moolia

july2013 said:


> 9/10
> 
> Arabella Darcy

6/10

Evelyn Sophia


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Ivy Dawn


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10 - I like Ivy, not Dawn

Kayliana Sophia


----------



## xsugarplumx

4/10 not my favorite but its cute!

Aeriel Anastasia


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 nice names not together.

Scarlett Nova


----------



## wannabenewmum

amytrisha said:


> 3/10 nice names not together.
> 
> Scarlett Nova 6/10
> 
> piper Rosie Leigh


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 like Piper Rose but not Leigh

Holly Raine


----------



## nic18

7 
Sophia lily


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Darcie Jane


----------



## Loui1001

8/10

Beth Maria


----------



## july2013

5/10.

Adriana Willow


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Amber Viola


----------



## july2013

4/10. Not my cup of tea, sorry.

Lilith Stella


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 bit old for mee

Eliza Mackenzie


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Vivian Maxwell


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

8/10, I love it! especially Maxwell.

Kendra April


----------



## july2013

4/10. Not keen on Kendra, sorry.

Amalia Wren


----------



## july2013

4/10. Not keen on Kendra, sorry.

Amalia Wren


----------



## TheNewMrs

3/10 Sorry! 

Luna Rose


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Ophelia Quinn


----------



## ciaramoy

4/10 sorry...

Lucy Rose


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Georgia May


----------



## july2013

7/10.

Sadie Vivian


----------



## daneuse27

7/10
that's probably the 3rd time I've seen you use Vivian (not judging btw its a cute name ;) )

Autumn Louise


----------



## july2013

daneuse27 said:


> 7/10
> that's probably the 3rd time I've seen you use Vivian (not judging btw its a cute name ;) )
> 
> Autumn Louise

Oops! :haha: It's one of my latest favourite names! 

8/10.

Alba Eloise


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

7/10, both very pretty names.

Dorothy April.


----------



## BethHx

8 lovely

Daisy Eliza


----------



## HearMyPrayers

5/10 

London Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

1 really dislike London 

Annabella Lily


----------



## Mini_Me23

2/10

Marley


----------



## xsugarplumx

1.. I feel like Marley is a boys name.. sorry! 

Kenzie Rayleigh


----------



## BethHx

1 I think its a boys name 

Molly Georgia


----------



## tinkerbelle93

8/10 

Clara Rose


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Briony Jane


----------



## amytrisha

6/10

Casey Lea


----------



## Mini_Me23

8/10 cute

Harper Rene


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Daisy Raine


----------



## Mini_Me23

9/10 only beacuse my dogs name is daisy lol

Lauren Jade, even jade as first


----------



## july2013

4/10

Eden Sophia


----------



## Mini_Me23

Love Eden 10/10

Audrey Theresa


----------



## july2013

4/10. Theresa is so date to me, sorry.

Oriana Camille


----------



## CountryQueen

4/10

Annabelle Elizabeth


----------



## Mini_Me23

3/10

Lincoln Riley


----------



## HearMyPrayers

3

Jaslyn Antonia


----------



## Mini_Me23

3/10 

Hailey Bennett


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Mini_Me23 said:


> 3/10
> 
> Hailey Bennett

6/10, I like that spelling of Hayley. Bennett is different and sweet. 

Jessica April


----------



## HearMyPrayers

3/10

Ava Lily


----------



## Mini_Me23

10/10 Love

Rylie Rene


----------



## july2013

5/10

Emily Dakota


----------



## HearMyPrayers

8/10 cute! 

Sienna Ivy


----------



## c.m.c

8/10

Like Emily and dakota is unique

This next one is in the running for us...be honest,.what do you think of

Scarlett Cole


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Scarlett very sweet very feminine....not really liking Cole sounds more like a last name.


----------



## Mini_Me23

10/10 LOVE!

Bailey


----------



## c.m.c

It's after a surname...it's masculine but I kinda freakishly like it.

Bailey was my dogs name but I still love it.

Maybe 8/10 as I think it's better for a boy


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Iris Victoria


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10 love Victoria 

Layla Blu


----------



## Mini_Me23

10/10 love its unique 

Hayden


----------



## july2013

9/10. Actually really like it for a girl!

Theodora Skye


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10 - unique

Mercy


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10 sorry, not my style!

Elodie Snow


----------



## Mini_Me23

2/10 

Parker


----------



## xsugarplumx

1/10
Sounds like a boy..

Scarlett


----------



## daneuse27

7/10. I like Scarlett a lot, just always worry she'd be called 'Scar'?

Heidi


----------



## july2013

10/10

Tessa Tierney


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 for Tessa. Tierney sounds like a surname.

Harriet Eve


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Bailey Jane


----------



## july2013

6/10. Bailey is kinda cute!

Sienna Bradley


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 seen Bradley for a girl feels weird, but nice! :)

Esme Asher


----------



## xsugarplumx

2/10 esme remindes me of Twilight... yuck.

Samantha Elise


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 love Elise dislike Samantha :)

Deserie Laina


----------



## xsugarplumx

10/10 love love love!!!!!

Marcheta


----------



## AnneD

1/10 sorry

Laura Elinor


----------



## amytrisha

7/10.

Franchesca Loretta


----------



## xsugarplumx

3/10

Abigail


----------



## july2013

9/10! Cute!

Lilia Morgan


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Violet Grace


----------



## july2013

10/10! Violet is my cars name :haha:

Tamsin Rebecca


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

8/10


darcie rose


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

Scarlett Rose


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6/10

Aaliyah


----------



## xsugarplumx

1/10

Tiffany Marie


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

amelia grace


----------



## MrsLemon

9/10

Molly Mabel


----------



## Lucy139

2/10

Amelia Brooke


----------



## july2013

10/10

Rebecca Hayden


----------



## amytrisha

9/10 

Arabella Silver


----------



## c.m.c

7/10

Not fussed on Silver but Arabella was JFK's first daughters name, it's nice

Cara


----------



## TheNewMrs

c.m.c said:


> 7/10
> 
> Not fussed on Silver but Arabella was JFK's first daughters name, it's nice
> 
> Cara


5/10 


Luna Rae


----------



## HearMyPrayers

1/10
Noelle


----------



## amytrisha

7/10.

Tori Darcia


----------



## LoolaBear

3/10 hhmmm not to my tastes sorry.

Rowena Primrose (row-en-ah not row-ee-nah)


----------



## amytrisha

10/10.

Freya Rose


----------



## Mini_Me23

4/10

My OH mentioned the name Morrisey last night

im not sure about it


----------



## Eleanor ace

0/10 I think it could be cute for a boy but I don't like it for a girl

Lyra Rose


----------



## july2013

9/10. Love Lyra!

Ariana Marley


----------



## TheNewMrs

july2013 said:


> 9/10. Love Lyra!
> 
> Ariana Marley

2/10
(marley and me!)

Siofra Love (She-fra its Irish!)


----------



## xsugarplumx

9/10...very unique. I like!

Aeriel Mae


----------



## MrsLemon

7/10 

Jesse Rose


----------



## amytrisha

8/10.

Karli Victoria


----------



## wifeywoo2

5/10

My daughter's name is Holly Kerrice (kerr iss)
I love Phoebe Rose but DH doesn't like Phoebe. He says it reminds him of Phoebe from friends. How can I convince him?


----------



## july2013

Sorry, I have no real help, but I like it! 7/10!

Maxwell Sophia


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10 not a fan of maxwell for a girl 

Vienne (vee enn) Claire


----------



## daneuse27

1/10 - I feel like vienne can be confused to easily with other names, and sounds made up.

Coral Juniper


----------



## BommaMomma

2/10

Vienne is a French name, I got it from the movie Chocolat :) I thought it was a very pretty, unique name :)

How about...

Ellidine Grey


----------



## nic18

1 not my taste at all 

Liliana grace


----------



## daneuse27

BommaMomma said:


> 2/10
> 
> Vienne is a French name, I got it from the movie Chocolat :) I thought it was a very pretty, unique name :)
> 
> How about...
> 
> Ellidine Grey

Oh ok... just seems odd because "Vienne" literally means 'come' in French..
I can see how it would be pretty though. :) Just thought someone might confuse it with Vienna.

Ellidine's ok 6/10

Eleanora Rose


----------



## BommaMomma

Like that one 7/10

Lark Nova


----------



## Lucky stars

7/10 

Lilly May


----------



## nic18

10/10 lily is my chosen girls name, and I love the middle name may :)

Anna grace


----------



## Lucky stars

10/10! My daughters name is grace love it!

Evie Rose


----------



## amytrisha

2/10 dislike Anna

Sasha Ferne


----------



## nic18

10/10 for evie rose, love it. 
6/10 I quite like it :) 

asha faith


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Jacie Mae


----------



## nic18

7 never heard of jacie, but its quite nice :) 

holly Louise


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10
Grace Noelle


----------



## Soon2bemum

Grace 8/10 very pretty name x

Connie


----------



## BethHx

4 its ok.

Matilda Eliza


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Aurelia Eve


----------



## tinkerbelle93

9/10

Elodie Faye


----------



## amytrisha

10/10

Amber Raine


----------



## xsugarplumx

Aurora Grace


----------



## nic18

5 for amber raine :)
7for aurora grace

roxy Michelle


----------



## Steph_C

6/10
Like Roxy more than Michelle

Amelie Liliana


----------



## nic18

10 

Lisa may


----------



## daneuse27

5/10 I have a bit of a negative association with the name Lisa, otherwise its a nice name. I like classic names.

Veronica


----------



## Andrea28

2/10 sorry not my taste


Dakota Belle
I want this but hubby wont let me :(


----------



## nic18

5 bell will be my babies surname so couldn't use it as a middle name 

Ella Louise


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Georgia Mae


----------



## Lindss

Isabella Louise


----------



## nic18

5 for Georgia mae
3 for Isabella Louise 

Millie Louise


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10

Savanna Grace


----------



## nic18

5, I like grace :)

hope


----------



## Andrea28

3/10 

cadance
(Kay_dence)


----------



## nic18

6

Candice


----------



## AngelofTroy

1/10 but it's tainted for me by a bully I once knew

Cecily Ann


----------



## MissingBubs

4
Imogen Bella


----------



## nic18

5 I like Imogen 

Victoria Lee


----------



## BommaMomma

10 for Victoria, 1 for Lee

Devora (Dih-vore-uh) Snow

Just thought of this name the other day, was my old hairdressers name and thought it was a little dark and unique!


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 not sure about it but it flows nicely with snow!

Florence Eve


----------



## Graceisace

10/10 beautiful name :kiss::kiss::kiss:

Emilia Violet


----------



## Sorrell30

9/10

Sorrell


----------



## amytrisha

3/10 haven't heard of it before.

Shannon Eve


----------



## nic18

4 Shannon is quite boring, love eve though!

Lucy Marie


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 love Lucy!

Brooklyn Nova


----------



## Sarah lo

5/10

Like brooklyn but not keen on nova. 

Tallitha Rose


----------



## Buttercup84

Not keen on Tallitha at all, Rose is OK.

Annie Frances


----------



## TheNewMrs

Buttercup84 said:


> Not keen on Tallitha at all, Rose is OK.
> 
> Annie Frances

1/10.. :( 

Juliette Sara


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10 like Juliette 

Vivienne Amelie


----------



## Buttercup84

7/10, love Vivienne but not sure on Amelie as a mn.

Judith Miranda


----------



## HearMyPrayers

1/10 

Mahalia


----------



## amytrisha

0/10 not sure how to pronounce.

Emilia Ruby


----------



## nic18

8 :)

lily Ella


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 both common & don't flow together but nice names.

Scarlet Jane


----------



## nic18

6 like Scarlett, Jane just to plain 

Amelia may


----------



## Buttercup84

3/10, Amelia is a bit too popular for me.

Alexandra Kate


----------



## nic18

1 not a fan of either. 

Kayla


----------



## HearMyPrayers

amytrisha said:


> 0/10 not sure how to pronounce.
> 
> Emilia Ruby

Ma-hail-leah


----------



## HearMyPrayers

1/10 too popular

Bianca


----------



## nic18

8 I like that:) 

skylar grace


----------



## Buttercup84

6/10
Trinity Rae


----------



## nic18

3

Leah


----------



## xjessibabyx

2/10

Bonnie Emily Jessica


----------



## nic18

5 I like Emily 

Ashleigh grace


----------



## amytrisha

7/10.

Wynter Anne


----------



## nic18

0 don't like it at all

Brianna


----------



## HearMyPrayers

5/10 cute 

Chevelle


----------



## Buttercup84

1/10 not my taste

Kenna Julianne


----------



## HearMyPrayers

2/10 

Ella Grace


----------



## nic18

10

Kellie faith


----------



## HearMyPrayers

5/10 cute!

Nora Olivia


----------



## nic18

8:)! 

Noelle


----------



## Graceisace

Noelle is very cute! 9/10
Ada Grace :blush:


----------



## nic18

7 love grace

Gabriella


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Hollie-Anne


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Chloe :cloud9:


----------



## nic18

8

Melissa


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Sophie


----------



## nic18

9 

Laura Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Lacey


----------



## nic18

10
Olivia


----------



## SarahLou372

10!.. :cloud9:

How about Sarah


----------



## nic18

7 I like Sarah, it's classic and simple :) 

Emma


----------



## SarahLou372

9

Gemma Louise


----------



## nic18

6 love Louise:)

Brianna grace


----------



## SarahLou372

Brianna 4 Im not sure about that one.. but 10 for Grace love it :cloud9:

Lucy Marie


----------



## amytrisha

8/10.

Alleah Daisy.


----------



## nic18

^^^ wth :S

7

Katie


----------



## amytrisha

:rofl: WTAF!

5/10

Darcie Mae


----------



## SarahLou372

:haha::haha: 

7/10

Amelia


----------



## nic18

10 

Rebecca


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Faith


----------



## nic18

7

Marie


----------



## SarahLou372

8

Masiey


----------



## nic18

8

Nicole Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

6

Layla Mae


----------



## nic18

10

Millie Kayla


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Lily or Lily-mae :cloud9:


----------



## nic18

lily was our chosen girls name! but we're having a boy! 10


Ellie Sophia


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :cloud9:

Angel (this was the name I picked for my angel baby :sadangel: )


----------



## nic18

:hugs:! 8:) 

Sophia Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks :flower: and 9/10

Ellie


----------



## nic18

10
Ella


----------



## amytrisha

9/10

Anabel Lora


----------



## nic18

5 like lora 

Christina


----------



## amytrisha

0/10

Alyssa Nova


----------



## nic18

5 like alyssa 

Danielle Noelle


----------



## amytrisha

5/10 both names are nice, bit rhyme-y though ykwim?

Ariella


----------



## nic18

8

Bailey


----------



## july2013

8/10. Pretty!

Emilia Rae


----------



## Graceisace

Its cute but not my taste 7/10!
Molly Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really sweet

Harriet Eve


----------



## nic18

6 love eve:)

Freya


----------



## july2013

10/10!

Everly Annabeth


----------



## nic18

6

Michelle


----------



## daneuse27

7

Tabitha


----------



## MrsHscott

9/10

Briseis Rose :kiss:


----------



## TheNewMrs

MrsHscott said:


> 9/10
> 
> Briseis Rose :kiss:

0 Sounds like cheese.... :wacko:

Juliette Annabelle


----------



## HearMyPrayers

Diem Lily


----------



## wannabemomy37

6/10

Jezerai (like Deserai with a J)


----------



## july2013

2/10 sorry!

Parker Emmeline


----------



## nic18

4

KayLeigh


----------



## MrsHscott

TheNewMrs said:


> 0 Sounds like cheese.... :wacko:
> 
> Juliette Annabelle

Well each to their own! lol


----------



## SarahLou372

Chloe May


----------



## nic18

10


----------



## SarahLou372

Olivia Grace


----------



## nic18

10
helps if I put a name :haha:! 

Amelia lily


----------



## SarahLou372

10!! This is lovley :cloud9:

Catlin Mia


----------



## nic18

8 

Trudy


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 Im not so keen on this one.

Lily-Anne


----------



## nic18

10 

Laura may


----------



## SarahLou372

9

Jessica Louise


----------



## nic18

7

Lisa Marie


----------



## HearMyPrayers

7

Ciara


----------



## wannabemomy37

8/10 very pretty!

Sarae (suh-ray)


----------



## nic18

6 

Ashley


----------



## amytrisha

9/10.

Meadow Maria


----------



## nic18

0 

Robyn


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Harriet


----------



## nic18

6

Amelia rose


----------



## HearMyPrayers

10!!! LOVE Amelia! beautiful name! 

Alivia


----------



## nic18

8 

faith Marie


----------



## c.m.c

10


Love faith!!!!

Connie Ellen


----------



## amytrisha

6/10.

Daisy May.


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Isla Grace


----------



## mysteriouseye

8/10 like Isla :)

Ophelia Autumn


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste at all 

Corin


----------



## mysteriouseye

3/10 Corin to me personally sounds like a boys name but each to their own :)

Husband likes this name but I don't like it so thought id put it on here..

Sapphire... cute on a baby but an adult?


----------



## nic18

I know girls called corin :)! 

5, yeah nice on baby but not an adult imo 

Emily


----------



## mysteriouseye

8/10 Like Emily :) that's my sisters name very pretty

Lilith? I am unsure about this one x


----------



## nic18

never heard it before, 6 though :) 

grace


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10! I love Grace :cloud9:

Ruby


----------



## amytrisha

8/10

Lacey


----------



## july2013

6/10.

Eden Sophia


----------



## nic18

8 

Kerrie Louise?


----------



## july2013

7/10

Bradley Annabella


----------



## nic18

2 I see Bradley as a boys name, AnnaBella is quite cute:)

Ella


----------



## july2013

9/10!

Elaina Cassidy


----------



## nic18

9 love it:) 

symone


----------



## Jonesy25

8/10 love it :)

Shelby


----------



## nic18

0 reminds me of a horse that stayed in the field next to my house when I was younger!

Briony?


----------



## july2013

6/10.

India Grace


----------



## nic18

8 

Lucy


----------



## Mrs.B.

5 Nice but not my style :)_

Ariana Louise


----------



## nic18

10

Taylor may


----------



## mysteriouseye

9/10 LOVE Taylor! :)

Luna Violet


----------



## nic18

6 

Keira


----------



## T8ty

9/10 one of our girls choices! 

Isabella


----------



## nic18

6

kendal


----------



## july2013

2/10 sorry!

Alyssa


----------



## nic18

it's ok :haha:! I'm running out of names to say!
7:)

Sophia


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Elle


----------



## nic18

9

Kacey


----------



## july2013

8/10. Prefer spelling Casey though!

Sydney Faith


----------



## HearMyPrayers

6

Kendyl


----------



## SarahLou372

5/110 sorry its not my kind of name. 

Harriet


----------



## w8ing4bean

5

Phoebe x


----------



## nic18

0

lacey


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :cloud9:

Holly Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

8/10 cute...

Juliette Faith


----------



## fayefirth

7/10

Ella Alexandria


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lydia Grace


----------



## july2013

9/10

Avalon Maria


----------



## nic18

4

Samantha


----------



## july2013

9/10. Love the nn Sam! 

Willow Paige


----------



## nic18

6 I like Paige!

connie


----------



## Jeslynn

4 not a fan




*Livia Marie Joy*


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Eve Florence


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Emily Sophia


----------



## wannabemomy37

6/10 - Seems too "plain" to me

Genevieve


----------



## Jeslynn

6/10

Anniston Marie Joy


----------



## july2013

8/10. I like Anniston actually, Ani as a nn :)

Vivian Presley


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 Its not really my kind of name

Nicola


----------



## nic18

that's my name :haha:
I like my name but would call my child it. 7/10

Kayla


----------



## july2013

6/10. It's nice!

Indianna


----------



## mordygordy

9/10 really like Indianna.

Aveyah


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Paisley Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Chloe May :cloud9:


----------



## nic18

10

Shaunie


----------



## CloverMouse

7

Elise Jolie


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Clover Annaliese


----------



## Kmb007

6/10

Serenity Marie


----------



## nic18

3
Brianna


----------



## MrsPhez

7/10 I like Briana slightly more.

Newbie here but think we're going for Joely Quinn, any thoughts good or bad very welcome!


----------



## Lkg

6/10
Avery Elizabeth


----------



## wannabemomy37

8/10 prefer spelling Avarie though

Finley Aurora


----------



## july2013

7/10. I actually kinda like Finley for a girl!

Parker Alessa


----------



## Kmb007

6/10 Parker is a cute name for a girl!


RileyAnn Nicole


----------



## nic18

8
Lilyanna


----------



## july2013

9/10. Cute! Lillianna/Lilliana would be nicer though :thumbup:

Rowan


----------



## wannabemomy37

8/10


Vanessa


----------



## nic18

3

Leanne


----------



## xx Emily xx

3/10 I think it's just I associate it with awful people I know!

Eve Florence


----------



## nic18

4 

Alice


----------



## Kmb007

8. 

Jocelyn Rose


----------



## babypeanut25

6.5

Malia


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10
Harriet Eve


----------



## nic18

6

April


----------



## Jeslynn

4


Remy or Remi


----------



## nic18

7

Chloe Louise


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

nic18 said:


> 6
> 
> April

10/10 this is the middle name our LO will have if a girl. I want it as a first but hubby doesnt . Its very significant to me as my nanna who passed away this year was born in April (like me) and she loved spring! It was her favourite time of year. 

Francesca April?


----------



## nic18

8 

Sofia grace


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Mabel Louisa


----------



## nic18

4

Scarlett


----------



## july2013

9/10.

Piper Sophia


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely!!

Pippa Eve


----------



## july2013

7/10. Cute!

Alba Emilia


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Summer


----------



## Ruby2013

2
Romie-Jane


----------



## Kaila2635

5

Piper Monroe


----------



## xsugarplumx

9

Sara Elizabeth


----------



## Ruby2013

2

Poppy Ann


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Louisa Grace


----------



## Ruby2013

7

Jasmine Kate


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

8/10, very pretty.

Jessica April


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10 
Love Jessica but not April 

Amara


----------



## july2013

6/10. It's nice, but I don't love it.

Arabella Monroe


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 I really like Monroe but Arabella isn't my cuppa tea

Eden Florence


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10
Kate


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 I really like it as nn for Katherine

Eve Margaret


----------



## nic18

2 

Rosie


----------



## amytrisha

6/10

Lyla Marie


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10

Summer


----------



## Quackquack99

Ruby2013 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Summer

10/10 I have a Summer Lara

Kara Francesca


----------



## amytrisha

7/10 love Francesca.

Lola


----------



## Ruby2013

10/10
My dogs called Lola lol

Bethany Jane


----------



## wannabemomy37

6/10 Cute but just want to point out that initials would be BJ

Genevieve Lorraine


----------



## amytrisha

0/10, sorry.

Layla Jayne


----------



## Ruby2013

4/10

Megan


----------



## july2013

7/10

Alyssa Rae


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10

Violet Lark


----------



## Ruby2013

1/10

Cara Louise


----------



## Storm1jet2

8/10

Leah Sarah May


----------



## proudparent88

9/10

Emily Grace Dearmond


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10 love grace, not Emily so much. 

Quinn Amelia


----------



## Ruby2013

5/ 10
I like Amelia not keen on Quinn 

Piper Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10 Love Rose, Piper not too keen on :shrug:

Lianna Iris


----------



## LittleMum

7/10 love iris!

Lizzie Ann


----------



## Babybug

5/10 I like v
Florence, not sure about Eden.

Kinsey Ann


----------



## LittleMum

You didn't rare last name, Lizzie Ann


----------



## MUMOF5

2/10 soz, personal reasons for not liking Lizzie or Ann. 

Maya Iris


----------



## Ruby2013

9/10 
Eva Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 both lovely names

Ava Lily


----------



## Ruby2013

9/10
Love your style of names that you like!

Aoife Kate. (Ee-fa)


----------



## BaybeeMama

4/10

Irelynn Shae


----------



## Ruby2013

1/10

Scarlett Isobella


----------



## MnGmakes3

8/10

Elise Hanna


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Lilliana Grace


----------



## MnGmakes3

10/10 LOVE both names. (They're on my very short list of 4 possibilities lol. )

Jillian Claire


----------



## pinkpassion

9/10 we were going to do Lillian Claire but it was stolen by the cousin lol...

Hannah Lynne


----------



## MnGmakes3

9/10. Hanna is my moms name. Love it!

Kailynn Grace


----------



## StrawBerry2

8/10 :)

Skylar Jade


----------



## Storm1jet2

7/10 bit trendy for little old me :)

Leah Rose


----------



## StrawBerry2

7/10 

Sienna


----------



## nic18

4
aurora grace


----------



## StrawBerry2

nic18 said:


> 4
> aurora grace

1/10.

Daniella Micah


----------



## july2013

5/10

Lennon Ophelia


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Love both names, but I really like Lennon for a boy, so that's why I give it a 7 :shrug:

Lilah Grace


----------



## Jeslynn

6/10

Anniston Marie-Joy


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste 

Chloe


----------



## BabyLoveBump

3/10

Avaley Olivia


----------



## StrawBerry2

7/10 Olivia is a beautiful name

Sienna Rose


----------



## Clairikins

StrawBerry2 said:


> 7/10 Olivia is a beautiful name
> 
> Sienna Rose

7/10

Ivy Joyce


----------



## nic18

3
Samantha


----------



## StrawBerry2

4/10 a bit long and to me a bit out dated sorry.

Alaia


----------



## MnGmakes3

8

Laura


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Amiee Louise


----------



## MnGmakes3

5, Not a fan of Louise


Magdalena Grace


----------



## nic18

love grace, but not the first name. 2
jasmine


----------



## MnGmakes3

7

Tia


----------



## wolfQ

6/10
Claire Elise


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10- I'm not in love with either of those names but together they sound so pretty!

Isabel Adeline


----------



## StrawBerry2

8/10 :)

This next name we have chosen if it's a girl. 

Sienna Gabrielle


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Elodie Grace


----------



## jtyler612

Isabelle Irene <3


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

I like Isabelle not sure on to I's together though.

Rosa Belle


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Katie Laura


----------



## mommy2be1003

8/9

Cassidy Hope


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Madison Jae


----------



## missZOEEx

9/10 - LOVE Madison. 

Eden Mackenzie.


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10 not keen on Mackenzie.

Mollie


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10 prefer it spelt Molly

Freya Zara


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10 like zara, not sure on freya. 

Chloe


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Iris


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10

Eliese


----------



## Kmb007

4/10

Ariella Grace


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Lily Rosa


----------



## Kmb007

I'll say 8/10 for Lily, 3/10 for Rosa. I prefer Rose or Rosie myself. 

Jade Noelle


----------



## DoctorMommy

Kmb007 said:


> Jade Noelle


8/10


Claire Elise


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8-9/10

Ruby Victoria


----------



## Kmb007

Mummymoo_x said:


> 8-9/10
> 
> Ruby Victoria

7/10

Adalynn Grace


----------



## nic18

5

faith


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10

Eve Parker


----------



## Mummymoo_x

6/10

Charlotte Anne


----------



## Kmb007

7/10

Zurri


----------



## nic18

0

Claudia


----------



## Mummymoo_x

2/10

Lorna


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10

Odette


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

5/10, I do really like it but I feel it'd have to grow on me a bit. 

Juno


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10 

Felicity


----------



## nic18

0

Caitlyn


----------



## Mummymoo_x

1/10

Rosanna


----------



## BommaMomma

8/10 my moms name :)

Winter Kate


----------



## Noodlebear

6

Isla


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10

Ava Lily


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10, exact name is actually on my short list :)

Elodie Hope


----------



## Mummymoo_x

:) 

9/10

Alisha


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10
Skye Louise


----------



## Pinga

Sylvie Imogene

7/10


----------



## Mummymoo_x

2/10

Martha


----------



## Ruby2013

1/10

Mia Kate


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Lily Anna


----------



## Mum2threeboys

9 /10 

Florence Rose


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Aaliyah Brooke


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10

Saskia Louise


----------



## nic18

5

saadia pronounced saa-dee-a


----------



## Ruby2013

3
Eleanor Grace


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Eliza May


----------



## Ruby2013

6/10
Felicity rose


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10- Love it

Lacey May


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Jennifer Jane


----------



## Ruby2013

2/10

Georgia Wren


----------



## Mummymoo_x

2/10

Allanah Marie


----------



## Ruby2013

5/10

Bella


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Marissa


----------



## Ruby2013

5/10

Isobella grace
Izzie for short


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10 we've chosen Isabella for a girl, but I dont like Izzie. 

Layla Grace?


----------



## Ruby2013

8
Freya marie


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Myla Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

6.

Eliza Lily


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10 

Layla Grace


----------



## Ruby2013

7/10
Thalia Rose


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10 you can think of some pretty names that I love!

Emelia


----------



## LittleMum

6/10

Perri-Louise


----------



## Ruby2013

2/10

Maisie Jasmine


----------



## Mummymoo_x

5/10 I like Maisie but not keen on Jasmine.

Holly Grace


----------



## Ruby2013

8/10 
love Holly

hannah


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Savanna? (If its spelt right haha)


----------



## Phantom

9/10

Eloise Grace


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Miley


----------



## Kmb007

3/10

Ariella


----------



## Ruby2013

3

Kara


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

Maddie


----------



## Ruby2013

9/10
I love Maddie

Lyla Rose


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Lyra Beatrice


----------



## Mummymoo_x

5/10 I like Lyra but not keen on Beatrice. 

Collette


----------



## MUMOF5

1/10 sorry seems very 1980's

Phoebe Rose


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

Rhiannon Olivia


----------



## Kmb007

7/10

Jostyn Rae


----------



## Mummymoo_x

3/10 not keen on Jostyn but quite like Rae.

Alaya


----------



## nic18

7

lily Marie


----------



## Mummymoo_x

8/10

Lucy Anne


----------



## snb1978

6 Jessica lucy


----------



## mysteriouseye

8/10

Neiva Marie


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Brianna


----------



## Megloves

5/10, its fine, just not my cup of tea. :)
Lennon Marie


----------



## Kmb007

4/10

Khaleesi (Cah-lee-see)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

4/10 

Lacey May


----------



## .Shopaholic.

6/10

Isla Rose


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10 LOVE it...... was on my top names list :)

Lyla Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

[QUOTE

Lyla Grace[/QUOTE]

10/10 beautiful! :)

Lilliana Rose


----------



## c.m.c

Wow Isla Rose and Lyla Grace both would get 10 from me I love them names


Lilliana is a little long 8/10



Eily (pronounced eye lee)


----------



## Mummymoo_x

7/10

Aimee Lyn


----------



## Megloves

9/10, thats a friend of mine's name!
Delilah Logan


----------



## Naaxi

9/10

Lyra (lie-rah)


----------



## HearMyPrayers

4
Talia Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

HearMyPrayers said:


> 4
> Talia Grace

9/10. Like a lot

Everley Rose


----------



## pumpkin007

7/10

Maya Grace


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Lydia Charlotte


----------



## mumofone25

7/10

Freya Elizabeth


----------



## nic18

2 

lilyanna grace


----------



## Steph_C

7 

Lucie Annabelle


----------



## Megloves

7

Scarlett Delilah


----------



## bump#1

3/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## TheNewMrs

4/10 

Juliette Raine


----------



## nic18

5

Devon Julia


----------



## MnGmakes3

Kaisley Grace


----------



## Megloves

Devon Julia: 7/10
Kaisley Grace: 8/10

Scarlett Lee


----------



## Aimeewaymee

Ive seen this recently and think we are going with this one. Kind of means alot to my partner who was in the Navy and was at the Northern Lights time that his Grandad passed away and wasn't allowed to send him off. Also the middle names are after a flower because we love lillies and my grandmas name also.
*Aurora Lily Euphemia*

Other names we liked are Esme Rose (Someone recently called their baby this which has made me change my mind :( )
Aryeah (Ah-rye-ah)


----------



## BlaireUK

Scarlett Lee - 9/10
Aurora Lily - 8/10
Esme Rose - 8/10

Good ideas here ladies! 

Amelie Grace


----------



## mysteriouseye

Amelie Grace - 8/10 my niece is called Amelie :)

Neiva Marie
Elena Marie


----------



## BabyConscious

Neiva Marie - 7/10
Elena Marie - 6/10

Adara Quinn


----------



## faith82

7/10

Alysia Grace


----------



## TheNewMrs

faith82 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Alysia Grace

7/10

Larissa Love


----------



## BethHx

3/10

Phoebe Eliza


----------



## Aimeewaymee

5/10

Neveah Lucia.


----------



## BlaireUK

4/10, I like Neve/Niamh/Neeve but not sure about the longer version. I love Lucia though! 

Charlotte Elle


----------



## bump#1

6/10 Love Charlotte, but don't think it goes with Elle

Addison Faye


----------



## Cupcake.Star

Addison Faye 5/10

Adria May


----------



## TTCabundle

9/10!

Avia Rose


----------



## StrawBerry2

7/10 :)

Sienna Gabrielle &#9825;


----------



## daneuse27

10/10

Devrann Amelia


----------



## Rainbow gems

7/10 (not 100% on pronunciation) 

Saffron


----------



## mia_leacey

8/10

Tabitha Grace


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Emilia Joy


----------



## TheNewMrs

bump#1 said:


> 7/10
> 
> Emilia Joy


7/10

Elovie Sophia


----------



## TTCabundle

6/10, I love Sophia!

Ivy Olivia


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 :thumbup:

Pippa Rose


----------



## Destiny13

6/10

Valencia Aubergine


----------



## BommaMomma

4/10

Arabella Winter


----------



## bump#1

6/10 - Not something I would go for but it sounds pretty

Nora Rae


----------



## nic18

6 
poppy


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - I think Poppy is very pretty. 

Farah Ivy


----------



## nic18

6

Erin Louise


----------



## BethHx

5
Jasmine Lily


----------



## bump#1

6/10

Marlie Rae


----------



## TheNewMrs

2/10

Orianna Love


----------



## Pink1981

7/10

Mia Belle


----------



## mysteriouseye

8/10 beautiful :)

Neiva Winter


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10, very pretty and unusual. 

Ava Lucy


----------



## Kmb007

10/10 love Ava and Lucy!

Alma ( OH expressed interest in this name )


----------



## bump#1

2/10 reminds me of a hillbilly. Don't ask me why :)

Melissa Rose


----------



## Eleanor ace

3/10 I really like Rose but not keen on Melissa 

Ophelia Jane


----------



## Lemonflower

7/10 - Ophelia is nice. Jane is a bit plain (but then it is the second name:) )

Neive Scarlett


----------



## LoolaBear

i prefer the original spelling Niamh but still very pretty 7/10

Eve Rowena


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Ebony Faith


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 like a lot :)

Phoebe Belle


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Chloe May


----------



## nic18

10

Sophia lily


----------



## SisterRose

Very pretty. 10

Jessica Poppy (we have a flower name going for middle names)


----------



## mysteriouseye

9/10 lovely :)

Bella Maria


----------



## bump#1

6/10

Charlotte Evelyn Rose


----------



## nic18

8

Amanda


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Aubrey


----------



## Megloves

4/10, i just know SO MANY Aubreys...

Scarlett Elise


----------



## Babybug

5/10 Scarlette is really common where I am.

Arianne Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 this different :flower:

Amelie Rose


----------



## bump#1

9/10

Lillia Grace


----------



## Radiance

8/10- I have a cousin named that :D

This is my daughter's name-
Justyce Eirin

*We named her Eirin after my dad (Aaron), he past away five years before she was born.


----------



## SarahLou372

7/ 10 this is different though :D

Olivia :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10. 

Summer Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Anna Sophia


----------



## nic18

6

lilyanna


----------



## bananabump

6/10

Gracie Iris


----------



## Megloves

7/10

Marley Zoe (pronounced Zo)


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lily-Mae


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 :) very pretty

Ava Lilliana


----------



## BlaireUK

6/10 - I like Ava a lot but I'm not sure it goes with Lilliana :shrug: 

Charlotte Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 Charlotte is one on my list :thumbup: :cloud9:

Ruby Grace


----------



## Mummymoo_x

10/10

I think I commented this name before as I like it myself :) 

Rose Alice


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 for Rose, 2/10 for Alice

Millie Rose


----------



## Mummymoo_x

9/10

Lola


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 Lola used to be my fave girl name :)

Nora


----------



## .Shopaholic.

8/10

I really like Nora :)

Ella Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 absolutely beautiful :)

Theodora Rose (Teddie)


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 sorry hun its not really my taste :blush:

Emily Isobel


----------



## Lkg

6/10
Erin Elizabeth


----------



## Mummymoo_x

5/10

Lindsey


----------



## BlaireUK

6/10 - I think Lindsey is pretty. Lots of ways to spell it which I don't know the significance of but I would prefer shorter girlie spellings like Linsey & Lynsey. 

Farah Blair


----------



## Moolia

9/10 pretty and not too common :)

Seren Lillian


----------



## BethHx

7

Eliza Lily


----------



## bump#1

10/10

I want this for my little girl

Orla Grace


----------



## bananabump

6/10

Ava May


----------



## kbwebb

8/10

Lucy-Rose


----------



## bananabump

8/10

Maisy Iris


----------



## bump#1

5/10 Love Iris, not a Maisy fan

Ellie May


----------



## jenmcn1

9/10

Quinn Rose


----------



## bananabump

7/10

Millie Jayne


----------



## kbwebb

Love Millie, Jayne i aren't much for just because every girl at school used to have that as a middle name. It was rare if you didn't. 6/10

allyssa


----------



## LittleSesame

6/10 

Ellis Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Kerry Anne


----------



## Babybug

2/10
very common

Bronlyn


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10

Lydia Grace


----------



## kat_s

8/10 I LOVE Lydia! 

Eliza Rosalie


----------



## nic18

2

Melissa Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 

Sophie Ann


----------



## nic18

6

Emily Helene


----------



## SarahLou372

Emily 8/10 I quite like this 

Helene 5/10 im not so sure about this name

Olivia Grace :cloud9:


----------



## nic18

6

Charlotte Victoria


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I love Charlotte :cloud9: But OH not sure about it but he likes Victoria so maybe we can compromise :haha:

Lily Rose


----------



## nic18

10 if we were having a girl she would of been called Lily!

Lilianna


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## nic18

5

Ella Grace


----------



## bananabump

10 I love Ella Grace!

Ava Iris


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 very pretty.

Molly Rose


----------



## nic18

8

Robyn


----------



## bump#1

5/10 

Ava Jane


----------



## JeanJean

7/10 - just think ava is way over used name now.. 

Krista


----------



## bananabump

Ava Jayne is on our list Jade :) Jayne is my Mums name x


----------



## SarahLou372

:cloud9:

Brooke


----------



## bump#1

Gorgeous name isn't it Emma

9/10 - love Brooke

Orla


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 

Poppy Rose or Poppy Mae


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 for both :)

Phoebe Rose


----------



## BlaireUK

10/10 - I love Phoebe :thumbup: 

Heidi Grace


----------



## Babybug

9/10 love Heidi not sure about grace.
Beatrice Anne


----------



## nic18

2

Sarah Louise


----------



## BethHx

5

eliza lily


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10, love the sound of these together :)

Ruby Ella


----------



## BethHx

10 beautiful name!

Jasmine Lily


----------



## Babybug

10 very pretty
Beatrice Elizabeth


----------



## emyandpotato

10, I love it! Though I'd spell it Beatrix. 

Stolen my favourite name, I have nothing to put now :haha: Erm....

Lyra Frances


----------



## BethHx

i believe beatrix and and beatrice are two different names.

pretty but not my style 7

violet may


----------



## nic18

6

Anna Sophia


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Ava Catherine


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Isla Grace


----------



## BlaireUK

5/10 - Isla is a tad too popular for me where we are but I like Grace a lot, especially for a middle name. 

Phoebe Rose


----------



## bananabump

Love Isla Grace! 

6/10 

Millie Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Scarlett Rose


----------



## BethHx

2 

Annie Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Annabelle Elizabeth


----------



## pineapple91

Love rose my middle name so I give that a 10 annie a 5 so split the diffece for a total of 7.5

matilda lila ann


----------



## SarahLou372

This is different 9/10 :flower:

Holly May


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Harlow Winter


----------



## LittleSesame

7/10

Ariel


----------



## Kmb007

10. Love Ariel :)

Leliana (Lay-lee-Ana) Grace


----------



## nic18

10

Sofia Michelle


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Charlotte Olivia


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Leah


----------



## bananabump

8/10

Amelie Iris


----------



## BethHx

7 love iris as it's dd middle name

Phoebe Lily


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 - beautiful name 

Poppy Mae


----------



## bananabump

9/10 love it but I'd spell it May after my Grandma :)

Lylah Grace


----------



## BethHx

8 pretty 

Ella


----------



## LittleSesame

10 Ella is beautiful.


Shayne


----------



## bump#1

SarahLou372 said:


> 10/10 :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Leah

Yay thats what we're thinking of calling our little girl so glad it is approved :D


----------



## bump#1

2/10 I see it too much as a boys name


Emily Francis


----------



## BethHx

8
Francesca Lily


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Faith


----------



## BethHx

6
Olivia Lily


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 sweet :cloud9::cloud9:

Katie Marie


----------



## mysteriouseye

Katie Marie 9/10 this is my best friends name I love it :)

Bella Maria


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Katelyn Mia :cloud9:


----------



## katestar53

Nice! 7/10

Betsy Rae


----------



## bump#1

9/10 I really love that - so cute

Nora Jean


----------



## bananabump

4/10 not my taste x

Amelie Iris


----------



## BethHx

6

Phoebe Ella


----------



## LittleSesame

5/10 Too cutesy of a combo for me. Do love Ella though.

Shiloh Ariel


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Eliza Grace


----------



## Button#

10/10

Cordelia Ivy


----------



## Megloves

7/10

Marley Zo


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 - not something I would have thought of myself but I like it :thumbup: 

Amelie Lily


----------



## BethHx

7

Eliza Lily
Phoebe Lily


----------



## bananabump

6/10

Lilah May


----------



## Megloves

7/10

Zoey Logan


----------



## BethHx

2 sorry not my style

Annie Eliza


----------



## bump#1

2/10 not for me

Thalia Rose (Tar-lee-a)


----------



## BethHx

3

Olivia lily


----------



## nic18

6

Aurora


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 A bit too Disney princess for me lol

Temi Alessa


----------



## Megloves

6/10, even though its a short name it seems like a mouthful ifywim?

Zoey Camden


----------



## pippi_89

4/10 nothing wrong with it, just not my taste.

Helena Ivy


----------



## BethHx

7
Pretty and unique

Annie Elsie


----------



## Megloves

4/10, I really cant stand when both the first name and the middle name end with an "E" sound... but both names are nice on their own!

Arlo Grace


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10

Amelia grace


----------



## bump#1

3/10 pretty, but too popular for me


Cora Faith


----------



## pippi_89

10/10! So pretty

Lottie Domica (Dom-ee-ca)


----------



## BethHx

8 for Lottie not keen on other name

Eliza grace


----------



## Babybug

5
Heidi Anne


----------



## bump#1

5/10 Love Heidi but don't think it gels with Anne

Alice Joy


----------



## BethHx

5 
Not my style 

Ella Georgia


----------



## Babybug

5 I like both but dont flow well together.

Zara Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Lacey Mae


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

7/10; love Lacey but not keen on this spelling of Mae. 

Pearl Olivia


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Olivia its one of my favourites :cloud9: 8/10 for Pearl

Keira


----------



## BethHx

2
Really sislike that name sorry 

Sophia Lily


----------



## bananabump

7/10

Isla Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 sound good together 

Lily Ella


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

6/10
Darcie rose


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Amelie Rose


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 - beautiful and top of my girls list for now :thumbup: 

Phoebe Eva


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 for Phoebe :)
7/10 for Eva, just don't sound like they flow together to me??

Lilah Rose


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*2/10

Savannah*


----------



## Babybug

2 Not for me

Gabrielle/Gabriella


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Evelyn Victoria


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

5 for Victoria on its own

Dakota


----------



## bananabump

3/10 it's not my taste

Maisy Iris


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 for Iris
7/10 for maisy

Ruby Ella


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 for Ruby :flower:
8/10 for Ella 

Robyn


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

4/10

Tamsyn


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Andrea


----------



## BethHx

2
Sophia Lily


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Natalie


----------



## butterfly80

7/10 

Darcy Freya


----------



## BethHx

6
Phoebe Eve


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Emily


----------



## bananabump

7/10

Ava
Millie
Ella
Gracie

All with the middle name Iris


----------



## BethHx

Don't like Ava or Millie
Ella 10
Gracie 3 as prefer grace, if it was Grace nn Gracie 10
Love Iris it's dd middle name

Phoebe Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love it, gorgeous :)

Eliza lily


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6/10 love Darcie but not keen on Rose.

Amiera Lily


----------



## bump#1

4/10

Lillia Grace


----------



## bananabump

10/10 We're considering Liliah Iris! But I love Grace aswell :)

Edie Iris


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

7 for Iris

Esmae


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 for Esmae but I prefer it spelt Esme. 

Mollie


----------



## BethHx

8
But I prefer Molly 

Iris Elizabeth


----------



## bananabump

9/10

Ava Iris


----------



## BethHx

4
Not keen on Iris

Phoebe May


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

8/10 Phoebe
6/10 May

Marley


----------



## BethHx

Meant keen on Ava before

3
It's. Boys name IMO

Annie Eliza


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

BethHx said:


> Meant keen on Ava before
> 
> 3
> It's. Boys name IMO
> 
> Annie Eliza

8/10, love Annie!! 

Cora Danielle


----------



## Aimeewaymee

7.

Renesmee.


----------



## bump#1

0/10 too twilight 

Charlotte Alice


----------



## Aimeewaymee

I do lovr twilight :) x


----------



## MUMOF5

2/10, sorry, have bad associations with both of those names

Phoebe Ella


----------



## BethHx

8 for Charlotte Alice
10 for Phoebe Ella as we are considering that exact name :)

Phoebe Beth


----------



## ChubbyCheeks

*6/10 Phoebe 3/10 Beth

Freya*


----------



## BethHx

6 it's ok not my favourite

Eliza May


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 for both names, very pretty

Eliza Lily


----------



## bananabump

8/10 love it but it's a bit of a mouthful

Gracie Iris


----------



## pippi_89

7/10 it's ok just not my thing

Lowri Beth


----------



## Kiwilicious

6/10

Keturah Mary-Marie


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Aaliyah Rose


----------



## BethHx

5 not my style 

Eliza Rose


----------



## bump#1

6/10 its ok, but not for me

Orla Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Danielle Louise


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 - I like both these names and they go nicely together. :thumbup: 

Eva Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 this is cute :thumbup:

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## Megloves

9/10, cute!
Nova Zoey


----------



## Teeny

6/10

Everlyn Rose


----------



## bump#1

10/10

Charlotte Joy


----------



## BethHx

10 love it

Olivia Grace


----------



## MumToEva

10/10 lovely name

Lucy Rose


----------



## bananabump

10/10

Lily Iris


----------



## Disney1818

7/10
Love the two separately but two flower names is a bit much for my tastes.


Evangeline (Evie) Claire
Emmie Jane


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 sweet

Poppy May


----------



## BethHx

9
I like it

Freya Rose


----------



## Mum2threeboys

10/10

One of my top choices if I have a dd - Rose was my Nan's middle name so it has to be in there!

The others are

Florence Rose
Or
Macy Rose


----------



## mandy_grovie1

8/10. I like Macy Rose. Really cute! 

Isolde Elizabeth. 

I like it pronounced ih-SSOLD.


----------



## BethHx

6
Like Elizabeth but not keen on other 

Annie May


----------



## bananabump

8/10

Sophie Iris


----------



## BethHx

8
Prefer Sophia but still lovely

Daisy Eliza


----------



## Megloves

6/10, love daisy, not sure about eliza, and not sure it flows together. 

Zoey Charlotte


----------



## BethHx

4
Dislike Zoey but love Charlotte 

Iris Elizabeth


----------



## Nanninoo

2/10 I think iris sounds abit old fashioned and I'm not keen on Elizabeth!

Brooke


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6 someone i know has a little girk called Brooke :)

Ivyanne


----------



## bananabump

5/10 it's not really my taste

Gracie Iris


----------



## BethHx

9
Beautiful name

Imogen Rose


----------



## Nanninoo

6/10 I think it's a beautiful name but reminds me of that girl out of big brother!

Sienna


----------



## BethHx

8 I love It but it's a 'chavvy' name by me sorry xx

Holly Maria


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 for Holly
6/10 for Maria

Teagan Rose


----------



## BethHx

3
Really dislike teagun sorry

Violet Lily


----------



## MUMOF5

I don't like it either tbh, just heard it the other day . 

9/10

Elodie


----------



## BethHx

Haha!
2 not keen 

Annie Olivia


----------



## Megloves

5/10, nothing wrong with it, just nothing special about it either if you know what i mean?

Mercer Delilah


----------



## Nanninoo

3/10 not keen

Summer rose


----------



## BethHx

5 it's ok

Annabella Lily


----------



## bump#1

4/10 

Orla Rose


----------



## BlaireUK

3/10 - Orla or Orlagh just doesn't seem to gel well with me :shrug: but it looks pretty!

Penny Grace


----------



## BethHx

4

Polly Grace


----------



## Megloves

2/10, really not keen on Polly and Grace just feels like filler.

Mercer Olivia


----------



## Traveling mom

4/10 olivia is too common here.

Layla Skye


----------



## Teeny

6/10

Matilda Mae


----------



## BethHx

10
But prefer May
I love Matilda but oh won't allow it

Freya Elizabeth


----------



## bump#1

2/10

Charlotte Olivia


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6.

Im still loving Aurora Lily. Probably will go with this one for little lady who will be here in under 4 weeks.. hopefully! X


----------



## BethHx

8
It's pretty

Eliza May Lily (what we're using)


----------



## Aimeewaymee

8.

We were going to have another E for new baby but my Auntie has 4 children beginning with K's! Kellie, Kiya, Kaine and Keiran (twin boys) lol. So thought i wouldnt carry on the trend. ;) 

We were going to have Esme Rose but too many people have named their little girls Esme, Esmee or Esmae is the last 6 months and it put me off but its really pretty. 

X


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 for Esme Rose - I was going to put that down myself. It's not so common up here in Scotland. 

Heidi Ava


----------



## BethHx

I love Esme Rose it wAs a big contender for us but I find everyone pronounces it differently and id get annoyed lol as I like es-me 

2 sorry not keen on either

Lottie May


----------



## Aimeewaymee

I'd prounounce it as Es-may but my mum does it how you do. Haha never really thought of it like that tbf. Lol. 

4.

Edith Seraya


----------



## BethHx

6
I like Edith but not even sure how to pronounce other name

Evie Grace


----------



## Megloves

6/10, meh. I prefer Eve Grace.

Zoey Drew


----------



## BethHx

2 dislike Zoey and Drew is a boys name IMO 

Annabella Eliza


----------



## bananabump

6/10 I think Annabelle Eliza flows better and would give that 8/10

Maisie Iris


----------



## BethHx

9
I prefer Maisy though

Elizabeth Rose


----------



## bump#1

9/10 I do love a classic English name

Arielle


----------



## BethHx

5 it's okay but not for me.

Eliza Phoebe (not sure if they go?)


----------



## nic18

3, not for me1

Solia grace


----------



## bump#1

2/10 1st name is too out there for me

Sophia Marie


----------



## nic18

9 love it! 

Ella Mai


----------



## BethHx

10 if it was spelt May

May Elisabeth


----------



## nic18

5, very classic :) 

Eva Louise


----------



## BethHx

6 it's nice but doesn't thrill me

Eloise Lily


----------



## nic18

5, love lily :) 


Lilianna


----------



## BethHx

7
I love all variants of Lily

Lilia grace


----------



## nic18

10, love it :) 

Sofia Lousie


----------



## BethHx

9
Like it spelt like that too

Eliza Lily


----------



## nic18

7

Lisa Marie


----------



## BethHx

2

Ivy Beth


----------



## bump#1

7/10 very pretty

Aria Rose


----------



## BethHx

Love Rose not keen on Aria 
6
Molly Olivia


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 - I really like Molly but Olivia is a bit too common for me. 

Maya Skye


----------



## nic18

4

Kyla Rose


----------



## BethHx

3
Not keen on first name

Annie Eliza


----------



## Babybug

8
Annie is my name so im biased.

Danica Elizabeth


----------



## nic18

3

Ella Grace


----------



## bump#1

8/10


Cora Rae


----------



## nic18

5

Millie Rose


----------



## Mum2threeboys

9/10 - beautiful name Millie Rose!!! So feminine!!

Rosa Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

10
Love it!

Imogen Lily


----------



## nic18

8

Ariana Grace


----------



## BethHx

6
It's ok but doesn't wow me

Annie Iris


----------



## Rainbow gems

7 

Daisy


----------



## BethHx

8
Was nearly Isabelle's name, 

Phoebe


----------



## nic18

1, remind me of a dog

Carly


----------



## BethHx

1
The Carly I knew was horrible lol

Annie - Eliza

Not a double barrelled fan but torn between these ywo


----------



## Mum2threeboys

9/10 both beautiful names :)

Darcie Rose


----------



## BethHx

7 
Olivia Lily


----------



## tryin4baby

6

Mia-Grace


----------



## BethHx

7
Pretty but very popular names

Annie Elsie.


----------



## bump#1

5/10 Like elsie but not a fan of Annie


Charlotte Ivy


----------



## tryin4baby

5 
Love Ivy, not a fan on Charlotte. 

Scarlett Marie


----------



## BethHx

4
I really dislike scarlet sorry.

Daisy Olivia


----------



## Lunachick

5/10 - don't love it but don't hate it

Abigail Dawn Vanessa


----------



## BethHx

2
Bit too old fashioned for me, I love old fashioned names but this feels like a name of my generation. Hope tgat makes sense

Eliza Lily Blosson


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Evelyn Ivy


----------



## BethHx

10
Love both

Olive Eliza


----------



## thosevibes

7/10

Emberlyn Jade


----------



## BlaireUK

5/10 - I'm not fussed by the first name but I do think it goes nicely with Meadow :thumbup: 

Amelie Darcy


----------



## Babybug

5 I like both but not sure they flow.

Olivia Anne


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6.

Laney Rae


----------



## BethHx

2
Annabella Eliza


----------



## lovelylaura

6 
I like it but it seems like a mouth full Bella would be nice

Sophie


----------



## BethHx

7
Prefer Sofia 

Annie May


----------



## jessicasmum

8

Daisy Ella


----------



## babydustfairy

7 love both but not sure about together

Ivy Belle &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 

Mollie Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

7

Imogen Lily


----------



## TTCabundle

8! Love it x

Ivy Lillian


----------



## jenmcn1

10/10 love it!!!

Lillian Deborah


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Grey Harlow


----------



## LynAnne

4/10 I don't really like either name to be honest.

Emilia Isabel Alice


----------



## BommaMomma

6/10

Elodie Meadow


----------



## dani_tinks

8/10

Eva Beatrice


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10 :)

Daphne Aurielle


----------



## Aimeewaymee

10.

Silver Rae


----------



## BommaMomma

1/10 sorry!

Rosalind Claire


----------



## BethHx

4
Eliza Rose


----------



## dani_tinks

9/10

Elsa May


----------



## bump#1

7/10 - mainly for Ivy


Aria Rose


----------



## nic18

5

Georgina Samantha


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 it's a little long for me :flower: but I do like both names separate. 

Kayley Rose


----------



## xnataliex21x

Natalie jane


----------



## BethHx

2 not keen sorry
Annie Eliza


----------



## jenmcn1

6/10

Lillian Deborah(family name)


----------



## Jennifaerie

6/10 

Alice Laura


----------



## BethHx

7 for Alice not keen on Laura

Phoebe Eliza


----------



## dani_tinks

6/10 Like Eliza but not keen on Phoebe.

Darcie Rose


----------



## bump#1

8/10

Ellia May


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Natasha jade 
Natasha Louise


----------



## BethHx

3
Not a big fan of Natasha

Jasmine Lily


----------



## nic18

5, love Lily

Gabrielle


----------



## BethHx

4 nice but prefer Gabriella 

Jasmine Eliza


----------



## nic18

6 I like Eliza :)

Michelle


----------



## bananabump

0/10 sounds like someone my Mums age!

Gracie Iris May


----------



## bump#1

8/10

Charlotte Evelyn


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Grey Nicole


----------



## Daisybelle

BommaMomma said:


> 7/10
> 
> Grey Nicole

8/10 ... think grey is nice and like the idea of having it with a more conventional middle name but nicole is almost too plain. 

Florence Polly


----------



## BethHx

10
Love both

Annie Iris


----------



## BommaMomma

Daisybelle said:


> BommaMomma said:
> 
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Grey Nicole
> 
> 8/10 ... think grey is nice and like the idea of having it with a more conventional middle name but nicole is almost too plain.
> 
> Florence PollyClick to expand...

I agree! I'm having trouble pairing it with a middle name lol! I even started a thread in hopes of finding some suggestions I'm not thinking of.

6/10 for Annie Iris

I really enjoy both names, just not together :)

Cerys (Care-Iss) Meadow


----------



## BethHx

6
Meadow is lovely but does make me think of cows. 

Lily Blossom


----------



## bump#1

3/10 sounds like a tree as appose to a persons name

Natalia Faye


----------



## xprincessx

Amelie Isabelle


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10! Very pretty !

Eden Deborah


----------



## bump#1

5/10 - love Eden

Ellis Ivy


----------



## BethHx

3
Ellis is a boys name IMO 

Matilda Lily


----------



## Aimeewaymee

2. Not keen on Matilda it reminds me of the film too much.


Laney May.


----------



## BethHx

6 
I love May not keen on laney 

Esmee Olivia


----------



## TTCabundle

10/10 I love it, soo pretty!

Elora Ivy


----------



## BethHx

8 it's different, nice 

Annabella Lily


----------



## babypeanut25

8/10

Malia Jayne


----------



## Megloves

6/10, not my cup of tea but has a nice ring to it. 

Emelia Lennon


----------



## bump#1

4/10

Charlotte Ivy


----------



## jessicasmum

7/10 I like Ivy better, this is one of our possible middle name choices if ours is a girl, Ivy is my husband's nana's name.

Ella Ivy


----------



## BethHx

9
Beautiful 

Eliza Rose


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 lovely names

Ava Lilliana


----------



## pippi_89

9/10 lovely!

Elizabeth Jasmine (nn Beth)


----------



## jessicasmum

9/10 I love Jasmine as a first name, this is on our name list :) Love the name Beth for first name too :)

Jasmine Ivy or Jasmine Ella (a bit of a cheat having 2 options :haha: )


----------



## pippi_89

Jasmine Ivy - 8/10 (a bit too nature-y for me lol)
Jasmine Ella - 10/10

Emily Ivy


----------



## BethHx

9
Beautiful name

Annie Rose or
Annabella Rose


----------



## Jessie1993

6/10 I love Rose!

Mary Rose or Mary Delilah


----------



## pippi_89

Mary Rose - 3/10 (sorry! it sounds more like a ship!)
Mary Delilah - 8/10

Christa Violet


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste at all 

Cara


----------



## pippi_89

2 although probably only because I knew a Cara. Put me off :)

Emily Elizabeth


----------



## nic18

7 love this 


Lily Jessica


----------



## jessicasmum

10/10 for Jessica (this is my daughter's name) 8/10 Lily

Scarlet Ella or Scarlet Ivy


----------



## BommaMomma

10/10 (I have a Scarlett lol!)

Maggie Eloise


----------



## Jessie1993

10/7 Angelica Rose


----------



## july2013

4/10. I always think of the rugrats character!

Willow Serena


----------



## BommaMomma

5/10

Love Willow, but not Serena

Coraline Winter


----------



## Disney1818

9/10 Love it! Coraline is so cute but dh vetoed it because of the Tim Burton movie. lol

Margaret (Maggie or Minnie) Jo


----------



## Disney1818

Disney1818 said:


> 9/10 Love it! Coraline is so cute but dh vetoed it because of the Tim Burton movie. lol
> 
> Margaret (Maggie or Minnie) Jo

Excuse me, it's not a Tim Burton movie but you know what I mean. :thumbup:


----------



## pippi_89

8/10

Catherine Ivy


----------



## Bushmumma

7/10
Zyneevah Ellesse


----------



## LadySlipper

7/10. It is definitely original.

Annika Cecilia


----------



## Jessie1993

7/10 love Cecilia. 

Alice Marcela
Joselyn Marcela

I need more mexican-american names :)


----------



## MUMOF5

2/10 makes me think of the crazy lady that used to dash around in the 80's - Anneka Rice. Quite like Cecelia though.

Grace Lilliana


----------



## Lunachick

MUMOF5 said:


> 2/10 makes me think of the crazy lady that used to dash around in the 80's - Anneka Rice. Quite like Cecelia though.
> 
> Grace Lilliana

5/10 -both names are pretty together but I think would flow better if reversed as Lilliana Grace

Kendra Annaliese


----------



## Jessie1993

7/10

Primrose gracie
Ruby Marlena


----------



## nic18

0 don't like either sorry! 

Macey


----------



## BlaireUK

4/10 - I don't think I mind Macey but prefer spelt Macy or Macie. 

Poppy Ava


----------



## BethHx

5 
Love Poppy dislike Ava


Violet Eliza


----------



## nic18

3

Alanna Grace


----------



## bump#1

5/10 don't really have an opinion on it either way

Ivy Rose


----------



## nic18

6, very pretty! 

Briony


----------



## Megloves

5/10, dont hate it but dont particularly like it

Charlotte Drew


----------



## LittleSesame

10/10

Love the soft girly first paired with the more masculine yet gentle middle name.

Agnes (Nicknamed Iggy or Aggie)


----------



## hopefulinwv

0

Adalyn Claire.


----------



## nic18

1

Ananda


----------



## BlaireUK

2/10 - do you mean Amanda? If so I'd give that 3/10...

Esme Rose


----------



## BethHx

8
Annabella Lily


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10

Beatrix Rosalie


----------



## BethHx

7
They're both lovely but abit much together 

Ruby Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 love both of them

Phoebe Lilliana


----------



## BethHx

9
Also love both of those!

Iris May


----------



## jessicasmum

6/10 for Iris and 10/10 for May


Bethany/Beth Ella 

(sorry all my middle name suggestions are either Ivy or Ella but that's our definite middle name choices)


----------



## BethHx

9
Bias but Bethany's my name and I love Ella but don't think they flow

Lily Eliza


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 :flower:

Natalie Grace 
Natalie Louise


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 - I prefer Natalie Grace together. :thumbup:

Phoebe Bella


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 :cloud9:

Emma Michelle


----------



## Luchimo

5/10

Gabriela Ines


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Jodie Louise


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Eden Gayle(family name)


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Abbie Leigh
Abbie Grace
Abbie Elizabeth 
Abbie Louise 

:flower:


----------



## BethHx

6/10
Abbie is ok.
Like It with Grace and Elizabeth

Daisy Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 love them both, Daisy is my daughters middle name :)

Lillia Grace


----------



## BethHx

10
Love both

Annie May


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 

Lacey May/Mae 
Lacey Rose :cloud9: that's actually a cute combernation


----------



## BethHx

2
Really dislike Lacey sorry

Isabelle Rose


----------



## Hollynesss

BethHx said:


> 2
> Really dislike Lacey sorry
> 
> Isabelle Rose

8/10 

Heidi Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

6/20

Annabell Rose


----------



## BethHx

8

Elizabeth Lily


----------



## klouise1993

9/10 love that name :thumbup: !

When i was pregnant we planned on using *Eva Georgina *(Georgina is my nans name) and will use it when we get our rainbow baby :flower:


----------



## BethHx

9
It's lovely but prefer if the other way round

Daisy Blossom


----------



## jessicasmum

10/10 for Daisy, this is 1 of our choices. Not sure about Blossom though, sorry.

Daisy Ella or Daisy Ivy


----------



## nic18

5

Taylor Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Amiee Rose


----------



## wannabemomy37

4/10 Amy Rose looks much better IMO.

Logan Alexis


----------



## Megloves

8/10, LOVE Logan for a girl, not sure about Alexis.

Zoey Amelia


----------



## dani_tinks

8/10 love both names, not together though :)

Emelia Grace


----------



## Kitters

10/10

Marnie (not really into the double name thing myself!)


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 it's different 

Layla Rose :cloud9:


----------



## LittleSesame

8/10

Emery


----------



## RubyRainbows

Emery - 7/10 (pretty, unique)


Skyleigh Gabriella


----------



## nic18

0 not my taste 


Lilly Louise


----------



## BethHx

7
Pretty but a mouthful

Eliza Daisy


----------



## nic18

7 :) very feminine

Ava Natasha


----------



## BethHx

3 not keen on either sorry

Tilly Rose


----------



## nic18

5 rose is cute:) 

Georgia Grace


----------



## BethHx

10
Lovely name

Daisy May


----------



## MUMOF5

My daughters middle names, so has to be 10/10 :)

Elodie Hope


----------



## BethHx

5
Not keen on Elodie but like Hope

Phoebe May


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 again! :)

Constance Iris (Connie)


----------



## BethHx

8
Love Iris and Connie not keen on Constance though

Georgia Lily


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Isabella


----------



## BethHx

10

Sofia Lily


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Florence Rose


----------



## Kiwiberry

7/10 

Sekiya
(pronounced Seh-kai-yah)


----------



## wellymad

0/10 Sorry!

Fearne Theodora


----------



## Kiwiberry

wellymad said:


> 0/10 Sorry!
> 
> Fearne Theodora

0/10


----------



## BommaMomma

Delaney Claire


----------



## Mrsturner

4/10 

Loren Amy


----------



## Yolly

keepthefaithx said:


> 5
> 
> milana rosalie

5/10 

Halcyon Lily
(hal-SY-on)


----------



## BethHx

1
Not my style sorry

Rosie Eliza


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 I prefer Rose to Rosie. Love Eliza

Elissa


----------



## KateNicola

3 (I have known too many mean girls with variations of that name)

Marisol/Marie Sol


----------



## BethHx

3
Marie is nice. Sol is a beer I believe?

Daisy Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 for Elizabeth this is a names me and my OH like as a middle name :cloud9:

But 3/10 for daisy as it's not my kind of name :blush:

This would be our top name at the moment...

Chloe Elizabeth :cloud9:


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

Evelyn Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks :) 

9/10

Olivia Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10 - Love the name Olivia - Would rate higher with a diff middle name


Angelina Sophia


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Evangeline


----------



## WDWJess

7/10

Emily Lydia


----------



## BethHx

8
Pretty :)

Eliza Georgia


----------



## bump#1

4/10


Charlotte Jessica


----------



## nic18

7

Lucy Lydia


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 I like Lucy but know a horrible Lydia!

Gabriella Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 

Katlyn Mia


----------



## DissySunshine

6/10 love it with a different spelling!

Kella Marie


----------



## KateNicola

7/10 depending on the pronunciation KEE-la or Killa

Aphrael Marie


----------



## BethHx

2
Phoebe Eliza


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - phoebe is in our top three :thumbup:


----------



## RandaPanda

BlaireUK - no name?! :) So I'll rate Beth's Phoebe Eliza also 8/10


Alexandra Elspeth


----------



## DissySunshine

8/10 Did you get Elspeth from a book!? Because I love her as a certain character from a certain book...! (Also, earlier, Kella is pronounced same as Kelly, just with the -uh sound instead of -ee at the end!)

Nora Jane


----------



## MumToEva

4/10 - Like Jane, but not Nora. 

Rose Elizabeth


----------



## jenmcn1

9/10 love Rose!!

Eden Deborah(family name)


----------



## BethHx

7
Edens nice

Phoebe Lily


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful

Georgia Rose


----------



## BommaMomma

10/10

Violet Grey


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10, love Violet, also like grey, but for a boy :)

Phoebe Lilliana


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - Love Phoebe, like Lilliana

Poppy Lia


----------



## KateNicola

5/10 I feel like it needs an extra syllable for the middle name :shrug:

Ivyanna Kori (kori is Quechua for gold)


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Darcy Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Florence Ivy


----------



## BommaMomma

3/10

London Harlow


----------



## RandaPanda

9/10

Annabeth Joy


----------



## RubyRainbows

4/10 - i like "AJ" names

Kayliana Sophia


----------



## jenmcn1

10/10 gorgeous name!!!!!!

Quinn


----------



## RandaPanda

9/10 - Nice name, and I like Quinn for a girl much more than I do for a boy!

Ella Kate (short, but we have a long last name!)


----------



## Kmb007

8/10

Lucy Margaret


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 lovely

Evelyn Ann


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Bethany Grace


----------



## BethHx

8
Daisy Eliza Blossom


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 that's different :flower:

Amelie Rose


----------



## KateNicola

9/10

Azalea Louise


----------



## RandaPanda

10/10

I know an adorable little girl named Azalea!!!

Dahlia Josephine


----------



## Arlandria

8/10

Marlie Grace


----------



## wannabemomy37

10/10 very cute!!

Harper Genevieve


----------



## Barbieann1123

10/10

Arjetta Rose


----------



## 021010

4/10 not my style, sorry!

Amelia Juliette


----------



## bump#1

5/10. I like them both separately, but not together.

Ivy Annabelle


----------



## BethHx

8
Pretty

Daisy Dianna


----------



## KateNicola

5/10 Not my style

Abigail Lillianne


----------



## Kmb007

7/10

Paisley Marie


----------



## 021010

7/10 not my style but it's pretty

Alice Cordelia


----------



## hale81

8/10

Vivienne Lyn


----------



## BethHx

2 sorry

Eliza Grace


----------



## BlaireUK

5/10

Amelie Poppy


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 Amelie but not a fan of poppy

Evangeline Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10

Connie Mae


----------



## BethHx

6

Daisy Grace


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Abigail Lily


----------



## BethHx

8
I'm not keen on Abigail but it's a classic name and sounds lovely with Lily 

Grace Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 love both names, but when I say it, i want to flip them round to Eliza Grace, just sounds better to me 

Lilah Joy


----------



## BethHx

8
Pretty and I love joy :)

Eliza Blossom


----------



## MUMOF5

BethHx said:


> 8
> Pretty and I love joy :)
> 
> Eliza Blossom

Thank you, it was my Nan's middle name, so a definite middle name possibility :)

9/10 love Eliza and blossom has really grown on me lately, very pretty :)

Theodora (Teddie) Iris


----------



## BethHx

10
Love it! 

Daisy Maggie


----------



## KateNicola

4/10 I can't like Daisy for some reason, sorry.

Laura Mari (MA-ree)


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Brielle Deborah


----------



## bump#1

1/10 not a fan

Nora Jean


----------



## BethHx

3
Not my style 

Phoebe Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 

Maya


----------



## bump#1

5/10

Charlotte Evelyn


----------



## jenmcn1

5/10

Malia


----------



## LeahJ7712

8/10

Zoey A'joi


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 very pretty

Aurelia Rose


----------



## BethHx

6
Love Rose but don't even know how to pronounce the first name. 

Elizabeth Daisy


----------



## WTT BubbaL

6/10 Love Daisy but Elizabeth isn't my cup of tea. 


Maeve Iris (Iris after my Grandmother)


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Mabel Rose


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Aurora Lee


----------



## BethHx

4
Eliza Georgia


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10

Charlotte Deborah(family name)


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 

Erin Louise


----------



## BethHx

5
Never been keen on Erin sorry

Daisy Georgia


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Freya Rose


----------



## BethHx

7
My partners favourite name

Phoebe May


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Emerson Rose


----------



## BethHx

2
I see Emerson as a boys name for some reason

Emily Grace


----------



## kealz

9/10

Love traditional names. :) 

Sophie Lilian


----------



## BethHx

8
Love Lilian but prefer Sophia 

Iris May


----------



## jenmcn1

9/10

Everley


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10, love this name :)

Not sure if I've said this one already, 

Theodora (Teddie) Iris


----------



## Kmb007

6/10

Aurora (nn Rory)


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgia Rose


----------



## jessicasmum

7/10

Jasmine Ella or Jasmine Ivy


(I've got a poll thread going over this name, if any of you ladies would like to vote here's the link https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-names/2174771-name-jasmine-different-middle-names-other.html )


----------



## KateNicola

I prefer Jasmine Ivy

Avery Lynn


----------



## BethHx

4

Georgie Eliza


----------



## bump#1

3/10 not my cup of tea

Ivy Belle


----------



## BethHx

10 beautiful

Ruby Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love it

Ava Belle


----------



## BethHx

9
Not keen on Ava but it sounds lovely

Ruby Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 I love both names, but not 100% on them together

Lilah Belle


----------



## BethHx

5

Anna Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10

Ruby Mae


----------



## BethHx

8
I love both but the combo is too common

Matilda Lily


----------



## AllyTiel

2/10 intensely dislike the name Matilda

Harper Wren


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 unusual, I like it :thumbup:

Arlyana


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10

Charlotte


----------



## BethHx

9
Classic name

Elsie Grace


----------



## AllyTiel

So cute!
9/10

Eliana


----------



## greenberry

AllyTiel said:


> So cute!
> 9/10
> 
> Eliana

I like it 9/10

Seren Mai


----------



## KateNicola

Seren is SER-en or Saw-ren? 5/10

Jorryn Gayle


----------



## Kmb007

3/10. Jorryn sounds more like a boy name, in my opinion. 


Zuri


----------



## KittyVentura

3/10 - Just not to my taste

Charlotte Noelle


----------



## Mum2threeboys

8/10 - I like it! Very traditional!

Darcie Rose :)


----------



## BethHx

5
don't like Darcie sorry 

Eliza Annie


----------



## bump#1

2/10 sounds like a character from a musical

Charlotte Ivy


----------



## wannabemomy37

4/10 
Aveyah :cloud9:


----------



## Kmb007

4/10, not sure how to pronounce that. 

Amberlynn Rose


----------



## jenmcn1

Kmb007 said:


> 4/10, not sure how to pronounce that.
> 
> Amberlynn Rose

10/10 I LOVE that name!!!!! Just beautiful!!!

Eden


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Ivy


----------



## BethHx

8

Elsie Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love it, but couldn't use it as I have an Evie &#128544;

Lillianna


----------



## BethHx

9
Love it and the nn possibilities of Lil,Lily or Annie are lovely.

Elsie May


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 Love Elsie, not keen on May

Pippa


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

7/10 not crazy over it but its still nice 
faith louise


----------



## WDWJess

Love Faith not so bothered about Louise so 7/10

Avaya


----------



## BethHx

3
Not my style but it's ok

Iris Elizabeth


----------



## Kmb007

7/10. 

Sadra (Say-drah) nn Sadie


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10 very pretty

Eden Gail


----------



## wannabemomy37

7/10 

The name I put earlier was Aveyah (uh-vey-uh) which I'm guessing is the same pronunciation as PPs name Avaya, just to clarify ;)

I have been toying with this name and different sounds, so what do people think about... 

Eiveya (eye-vey-uh)?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

8/10 - love the pronunciation, but spelling would be hard.

Ruby-Anne

Would it be a weird combination? Ruby is DH's grandmother that passed away and Anne is from my grandmother that passed away when I was 6 months old.


----------



## BethHx

8
I don't like double barreled but it's nice :)

Elsie Daisy


----------



## mjemma

7 

Imogen Summer


----------



## bump#1

6/10 - like them separately but don't think they compliment one another


Eliza Poppy


----------



## RubyRainbows

Eliza Poppy - 5/10 (Not a fan of either name - but they do sound nice together)


Shiloh Noelle


----------



## BethHx

2
Really not keen sorry

Elsie Elizabeth


----------



## KateNicola

4/10 Not my cup of tea :coffee:

Ainsley Rose


----------



## Citrine

4/10. Sorry Ainsley reminds me of a not so nice body part. The spelling and sound are similar....

Liked Noelle earlier. 


Casey Elizabeth


----------



## wishn2Bmom

7/10

Lorelai Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Olivia Grace


----------



## Kmb007

10/10 love the name Olivia, but I can't use it because I have a close cousin named Olivia. 

Leliani (Lay-lee-ah-knee)


----------



## bump#1

6/10

Norah Rae


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really pretty and not overly used

Alexandra


----------



## BethHx

8
I like it but dislike the nick name Lexi 

Jasmine Eliza


----------



## KateNicola

8/10

Hunter Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10 - Would give the name Hunter slightly higher for a boy, but i'm not a fan of it for a girl... sorry

Harlow Sophia


----------



## wannabemomy37

9/10 Very different, I like it!

Aerilyn (air-uh-lynn)


----------



## KateNicola

8/10

I have a female student named Hunter, it threw me for a loop.

Rochelle


----------



## DoubleLines

7/10 (my favorite baby sitter growing up was Rochelle!)

Gracelyn


----------



## Kmb007

9/10 Love it!

Avalynn


----------



## BethHx

Reminds me of sAvalon for some reason
4

Daisy Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10

Kirabella Rose


----------



## Kmb007

Wow, that's different. But I like it. 7/10

Lucy-Ann Margaret.


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 Very classic, I love it!

Aislin (Long a, slin) Jaxine


----------



## Kmb007

KateNicola said:


> Aislin (Long a, slin) Jaxine


I personally like that name. 8/10.

Evalee (eh-vuh-lee)


----------



## mjemma

7/10

Abigail


----------



## bump#1

6/10


Charlotte Belle


----------



## fandabby

8/10
Sounds nice together

Nikita Belle


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10 - Not my style (plus I've only known dogs with this name - sorry!) :flower:

Angelina Juliet


----------



## RandaPanda

6/10. Love Juliet, but not a fan of Angelina.

Annie Elizabeth (I know, pretty classic sounding, but both family names!)


----------



## BethHx

10
Beautiful

Phoebe Eliza


----------



## kealz

8/10 Not two names I would have thought of but still pretty. :) 

Abigail Rose


----------



## BethHx

7
Flows nicely but I'm not overly keen on Abigail 

Elsie Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful

Aerin Grace


----------



## BethHx

4
Not sure how to probounce the first name 

Ella Rose


----------



## Megloves

7/10

Rylan Charlotte


----------



## JumpingIn

5/10 Not a fan of Rylan but Charlotte is sweet.

Viola Serene


----------



## BethHx

5

Molly Eliza


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10 

Chloe Alexa


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10 - Sounds perfect together!


Ayla Giavana


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10 it's different 

Aubrey Lucy


----------



## RandaPanda

6/10
Not super keen on Aubrey (prefer Audrey) but Lucy is really nice! 
P.s. Love your previous one of Chloe Alexa!!!

Ruby Kate


----------



## BethHx

9
Love Ruby but not keen on Kate with it

Ruby Eliza


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10 (I like Ruby - cute! But not Eliza, sorry.)

Sienna Gabriella


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Layla Andrea


----------



## BethHx

4
Not my style sorry

Molly Iris


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Evelyn Faith


----------



## mjemma

8/10

Lucy Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Olivia Jasmine


----------



## BethHx

7

Eliza Daisy


----------



## KateNicola

5/10 I have known too many mean women with that name.

Zoila (ZOY-la)


----------



## BethHx

Haha I know what you mean I sometimes get that impression with Eliza!

1
Really not my style 

Daisy Eliza


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Addison Lucy


----------



## mandy_grovie1

5/10

Jannah Rae. You could pronounce it like Hanna with a J but I like to drag out the J and make it sound more Frenchy. Like the J in J'adore, Jjannah.


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10 Sorry hun its not my kind of name :blush:

Hannah Brooke


----------



## BethHx

3

Lily Eliza


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Zoe Jessica


----------



## KateNicola

ZeeJay :thumbup: 8/10

Susan Marie


----------



## heidi87814

5/10

Lily-Rose Melody


----------



## KateNicola

8/10 I really like Lily Rose

Ivy Anna


----------



## katestar53

9/10 Nice!

Betsy Rae


----------



## BethHx

6
Love betsy dislike Rae 

Lily Eliza


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Aubrey Lauren


----------



## BethHx

5

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10

Love Grace, never really been a fan of Elizabeth, but I think it works well as a middle name with Grace.

Grace Amelia


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 but would of give Amelia Grace 9 :flower:

Katelyn Mia


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Georgina Rose


----------



## BethHx

4
Ruby Lily


----------



## KateNicola

9/10

Tais Aldonza


----------



## cravemyheart

3/10
Im not even sure how to pronounce that. Not a big fan, sorry.

Lilliana Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10 (I love Lilliana, not a fan of Grace though.)


Ariella Juliet


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10
beautiful name

Annika Rae


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 I like it, but I would spell it Anneke

Shannon Aria


----------



## Shakeitout

6/10 Aria is beautiful!

Evelyn Ocean


----------



## BlaireUK

7/10 - I prefer shortened versions of Evelyn but that's maybe because it's my MIL's name! Ocean is a beautiful middle name with it :thumbup: 

Amelie Rose


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Poppy Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Samantha


----------



## xx Emily xx

4/10 not my cuppa tea

Annabelle Faye


----------



## BethHx

7

Eliza Ruby


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Aria Jade


----------



## Arlandria

9/10 LOVE Aria! (Not overly keen on Jade)

India Rose


----------



## harlantr1

7/10

Poppy Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

8

Phoebe Iris


----------



## BlaireUK

9/10 - Beautiful.

Poppy Elsa


----------



## BethHx

9
Love both 

May Eliza


----------



## Angelbaby_01

6/10

Nina-Vinay


----------



## KateNicola

6/10 I don't know how the second name would be pronounced :shrug:

Lunete Ariel


----------



## AllyTiel

3/10 never heard of that first name and it sounds odd to me

Lilah Wren


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

I got it from a random name generator :haha:

Melody Ava


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10

Arielle Rose


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10 (I love rose!)

Anneke Rose


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Raina Abigail


----------



## Kmb007

7/10. 

Lilly Belle


----------



## BethHx

8

Daisy Eliza


----------



## bump#1

8/10


Charlotte Ivy


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10

Winter Annabel


----------



## KateNicola

5/10 Love Annabel but I am not fond of season names

Abby Marie


----------



## BethHx

5
It's ok but I find it abit plain

Violet May


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10 - really like Violet.

Caitlin Margaret


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I like this :flower:

Natalie Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

7
Not keen on natalie but a lovely traditional name

Violet Eliza


----------



## cravemyheart

10/10 I love Violet

Annabella Marie


----------



## BethHx

10
It's a name we have considered

Eliza Lily


----------



## wannabemomy37

10/10 Very lovely

Rhielyn (Rylan) Nicole :cloud9:


----------



## BethHx

3

Grace Elizabeth


----------



## bump#1

7/10 prefer Elizabeth Grace


Orla Jade


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 love Orla &#128516;

Dolly Mae


----------



## CanadianMaple

4

Anna Claire


----------



## cravemyheart

10 beautiful

Anneke Claire


----------



## Angelbaby_01

8/10

Ameri Rose


----------



## KateNicola

8/10

Lilah (LIE-lah) Melody


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 Love Lilah &#10084;&#65039;

Grace Iris


----------



## BethHx

10
Perfect name

Poppy Diana


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Elissa Grace


----------



## BethHx

7

Eliza Grace


----------



## Fallacy

8/10 Love Eliza. :flower:

Elena Claire


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 Very classic!

Rose Jaxine


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10

Ophelia Rose


----------



## BethHx

3

Grace-Eliza


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10 I dont like Eliza

Olivia Rose


----------



## BethHx

9
Beautiful but very popular combo 

Grace Olivia


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Kori Michelle


----------



## Fallacy

6/10, like Michelle but not Kori.

Elena Claire.


----------



## BethHx

8
Lovely name

Elspeth Rose


----------



## bump#1

4/10


Evelyn Violet


----------



## BethHx

10
Love it

Annie Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Charlotte


----------



## cravemyheart

10. adore the name charlotte

Ophelia Grace


----------



## maisie78

9/10 Very pretty

Nora Belle


----------



## BethHx

8
Lovely flow

Grace-Eliza


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10 I like Grace, but not Eliza

Amy Rose


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 Short and sweet

Shoshanna


----------



## hmommy219

7/10

Paige Louise


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Elosha Jizel


----------



## MissyLissy

4/10

Isla Irene


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Alix Cassandra


----------



## sheldonsmommy

8/10 Love the spelling of Alix, not keen on the middle name :)

Audrey Jaqueline


----------



## steph.

7/10

Alyssa Faith


----------



## Jungleland

7/10
Elba


----------



## KateNicola

4/10

Aurora Mishel


----------



## Megloves

2/10 not fond, sorry. :(

Delilah Zoey


----------



## KateNicola

7/10 I love Delilah but I've never liked Zoey :shrug:

Aspen Lily


----------



## emyandpotato

7/10 I like Aspen and Lily but not certain they work together.

Nola Fleur... Okay I know it's weird but have to ask!


----------



## KateNicola

8/10 Very pretty!

Lily Marie


----------



## BethHx

7
Eliza Blossom


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10 - like Eliza but not so keen on Blossom! 

Caitlin Lauren


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10

Ava Rose Quinn


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10 I dont like Ava. But Rose Quinn is nice. or Quinn Rose.

Ashley Marie


----------



## USAFWife319

5/10 I'm not a fan of Ashley but I like Marie

Vera Audrey


----------



## BethHx

2
Not my style sorry

Grace Maria


----------



## cravemyheart

8 I like Grace

Amy Leigh


----------



## Angelbaby_01

8/10

Amanda


----------



## jessie1303

5/10
Too 1980s for me

Evie rose


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 beautiful

Rose Lilliana


----------



## BethHx

10

Arabella Rose


----------



## kealz

10/10 - gorgeous! I would call her Bella for short too.

Sophie Lilian


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Rayelle


----------



## BethHx

2
Ruby Eliza


----------



## Rosered52

9/10 I love Ruby and Eliza both, and they work well together.

Alma Jolenta


----------



## karalou

2/10-sorry, it's the name of a nearby town so that's where my brain goes 

Charlotte May


----------



## Mum2threeboys

8/10 traditional - I love traditional names :)

Florence Rose


----------



## BethHx

10
Love it but I could never use Florence due to the nickname flo 

Ruby Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10

Rose Amelia


----------



## BethHx

9
Very pretty but I'm not keen on Amelia as it's so popular by me

Violet Rose


----------



## babyno.two

9/10 I love Violet

Adelyn Amanda


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 Very unique!

Helena Nicole


----------



## BethHx

5

Jasmine Eliza


----------



## stiletto_mom

7

I think Jasmine is very "pretty". Not so much Eliza.

Symphony Grace


----------



## karalou

8/10-I had to say it a few times before I realized how much I liked it!

Parker Jane


----------



## jessie1303

5/10 i thought parker was a boys name lol

daisy may


----------



## LunaRose

6/10 - Sweet, but a little bit too cutsey for my taste.


Robyn Olivia


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Charlotte Sophia Grace


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Shiloh (SHY-lo)


----------



## BethHx

2 
Not my style

Daisy Grace


----------



## karalou

5/10-like it but don't love it

Finley Kay


----------



## BethHx

2
Boys name in my opinion 

Freya Lily


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10 Dont like Freya, but Lily is wonderful.

Charlotte Rosylyn


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 My favourite cousin-in-law is a Roz

Marion Linnea (lynn-long a-ah)


----------



## BethHx

2
Lily Eliza


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10

Lily-Ella


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgina Rose


----------



## BethHx

7
Georgia Grace


----------



## BethHx

7
Georgia Grace


----------



## proxy bump

2/10

Lillith Rose


----------



## cravemyheart

Katy Rosemary


----------



## BethHx

4

Ella Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 beautiful name &#128149;

Maya Joy


----------



## BethHx

6
Elena Lily


----------



## cravemyheart

4
Claire Anna


----------



## NellyLou

5

Sadie Elizabeth


----------



## mermaid1019

NellyLou said:


> 5
> 
> Sadie Elizabeth

8/10

Dylan Marie


----------



## bump#1

4/10

Charlotte Olivia


----------



## Fallacy

10/10, gorgeous! :flower:

Elena Rose


----------



## mermaid1019

Fallacy said:


> 10/10, gorgeous! :flower:
> 
> Elena Rose

6/10

Hadley Rae


----------



## emyandpotato

5/10 Hadley is okay but I hate Rae, sorry!


Nyla Oliviè


----------



## cravemyheart

8/10 Its pretty, but Im not huge of Nyla

Lilliana Charlotte


(I think this is what we're going with)


----------



## marinaf

cravemyheart said:


> 8/10 Its pretty, but Im not huge of Nyla
> 
> Lilliana Charlotte
> 
> 
> (I think this is what we're going with)



8/10

Roby (speak Ruuby) Paige


----------



## NellyLou

9/10

Emmeline Kate


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely

Annabelle Grace


----------



## cravemyheart

10! LOVE IT!

Lilliana Aisling

(Aisling is pronounced Ash-lynn)


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Kylee Rose


----------



## bump#1

3/10


Sophia Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

4/10

Skyleigh Giavana


----------



## BethHx

2
Rosie Eliza


----------



## NellyLou

9/10

Kallianna Maria


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10 I've never heard Kalliana before

Amy Charlotte


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10

Violet Kiara


----------



## BethHx

6
Like Violet

Matilda Lily


----------



## ThatGirl

4/10

Alexa Marie


----------



## kealz

8/10 - I like the way it flows.

Rosie Lilian


----------



## RubyRainbows

5/10

Arabella Juliet


----------



## BethHx

8

Eliza Rosie


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - very pretty. 

We eventually decided on Phoebe Ava after much deliberation and months of suggestions on this thread!


----------



## KateNicola

Paisley (overheard at a coffee shop)


----------



## kealz

6/10

Ella Rose


----------



## Rhio92

4

Effie Miranda


----------



## KateNicola

9/10 Is Effie short for anything?

Tais Amada (Spanish for beloved)


----------



## LadySlipper

8/10

Eliana (Pronounced eh-lee-ah-nah) Cecilia


----------



## RubyRainbows

9/10

Giavana Sapphire


----------



## Megloves

5/10, dont think it flows quite right. 

Delilah Zoey


----------



## NellyLou

6/10 Love Zoey, Not a huge fan of Delilah

Eleni Kate


----------



## cravemyheart

I like Kate but not the first name. Im not sure how to pronounce it either. 5/10

Aisling Delilah


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 sorry hun just not not taste :blush:

Abbie Grace 
Abbie Leigh


----------



## RubyRainbows

5/10 (I like the name Abby, but not with those middle name choices)

Cierra Violet


----------



## Dwee

8/10 I did consider the name violet for my daughter :) 

Florence Ada


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 love the grandmotherly names!

Stella Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 Stella is not my taste sorry Hun 

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## emyandpotato

Ermmm 6/10 - I like the sound of Chloe but the name itself has weird connotations for me?! Sorry :dohh: Elizabeth is beautiful. 

Oliviè Hera (I am aware this one will not be popular :blush: )


----------



## RubyRainbows

3/10 - The 1st name sounds nice - but it seems like a boy's name to me (kind of like pierre in my mind)

Molly Gabriella


----------



## cravemyheart

5. I love Molly

Bess Olivia


----------



## NellyLou

3/10 Sorry, not liking Bess....

Penelope Alexandra


----------



## x Helen x

10/10 - love it!! That's my middle name too so a bit biased ;)

Scarlett Katherine


----------



## Rhio92

4/10

Bella Anais


----------



## NellyLou

1/10.... So sorry, I just see Belle Anus (pretty anus) and can't get passed it...

Bridgette Adelle


----------



## MnGmakes3

8/10 

Koalie Hanna


----------



## cravemyheart

3/10 Not big on the first name, but I do like Hannah

Arabella


----------



## nickyb

3/10 
Wouldn't like it shortened to Arab 

Eden Nicole


----------



## x Helen x

9/10 - I really like it!

Harmony Grace


----------



## molly86

9 lovely
Millie joy


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

7

Love Millie but not to keen on Joy.

Isabella Marie


----------



## BethHx

8

Olivia Grace


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Delen (Helen with a D) Thea


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Never heard it before. It soubds quite masculine? Though could grow on me 4/10 

Lucy Helena


----------



## Rhio92

5, I love Lucy, but not Helena :)

Felicity Miranda


----------



## smiler123

4/10 not my cup of tea but can see the appeal....

Violet Rose


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 Love both names, but together is quite flowery :) Stealing your Rose!

Amelia Rose


----------



## mazndave

7 - I like Amelia but it's really popular where I am which puts me off it a bit

Elsie Alice Rose


----------



## molly86

8 although personally I find 2 middle names a bit much but that has a nice flow


Holly anne


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Nice classic name.

Georgia eve


----------



## Rhio92

5, both beautiful names but they don't go great together imo :)

Ivy Maria


----------



## BethHx

8
Lovely

Georgia Lily


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 Georgia is our first choice if we have a girl :)

Ada Kathryn


----------



## BethHx

Not my usual style but sounds lovely 
8

Eliza Poppy


----------



## bump#1

7/10

Charlotte Sophia


----------



## BethHx

7

Freya Rose


----------



## molly86

6/10

Annabel


----------



## BethHx

9

Liliana Grace


----------



## cravemyheart

10. That was the name we chose!

Abygael


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 I love this name.

Lilah (Lie-lah) Charity


----------



## BethHx

3
Not my style but it's ok 

Elsie Grace


----------



## mazndave

10/10 - We're going with Elsie for our little girl!

Erin Alice


----------



## KenzMichelle

8/10



Elizabeth Michelle Francis


----------



## Rhio92

10, love it!

Lottie Miranda x


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 Lottie is so adorable!!!!

Eleanor Maria


----------



## chelsealynnb

Eleanor Maria 6-7/10. I know I would end up using the nick name Elli, cute!

Our girl name is Harper Faith :flower: I've had people either love it or hate it, hehe


----------



## Jaycee33

Really like Harper Faith - 9/10

Macey Louise


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10 (I really like the name Maci - would give that an 8)


Ava Lily


----------



## katestar53

10, thats gorgeous :)

Willow Mae


----------



## Rhio92

8, very sweet :)

Ffion Miranda


----------



## NellyLou

I'm going to say 7/10, but I don't really know how to pronounce Ffion!

Lucie Adelle


----------



## pippi_89

Ffion = fee-on!

Lucie Adelle - 4/10

Elena Jasmine (Ella)


----------



## KateNicola

5/10 I know a nasty Elena.

Maribel Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Cora Quinn


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 - Love Cora, Quinn's ok but don't know if they go together.

Pippa Lou


----------



## MUMOF5

3/10 not keen on pippa sorry.

Constance Iris (Connie)


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10

Willow Louise


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Ashleigh Rhiannon


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Janelle


----------



## KittyVentura

5/10 - Not a name I've heard before and seemed like 2 names stuck together badly.

Norah-Jane Florence


----------



## MUMOF5

Would be a 10/10 if Jane wasn't in the middle. Norah Florence is beautiful &#10084;&#65039;

Cora Lily


----------



## grace10209

Annalise


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10 

Maggie Arabella


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Jennifer Lucy


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Sophie Elizabeth


----------



## Bevziibubble

10/10 love it :)


Bethany Anne


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10 (only because where we live people tend to pronounce it "Beffany", which I really dislike &#128544;)

Annie


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Daisy Charlotte


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10

Harlow Noelle


----------



## katestar53

8/10 Nice!

Willow Mae


----------



## BethHx

6
Eliza Poppy


----------



## MumMumMum

7/10

Caitlin Grace


----------



## Hay

9/10 
Caitlin used to be one of my favourite names

What do you think of 

1. charlotte rose (lottie)
2.elizabeth rose (Libby) 
(Rose after my grandma)


----------



## littlelily

7/10
Leila Sian


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Willow Isabella


----------



## Kirsty3051

bumblebeexo said:


> 6/10
> 
> Willow Isabella

Prefer them the other way around 5/10

Ivy


----------



## KateNicola

9/10 

Kennli


----------



## cravemyheart

5/10

Kenzy


----------



## minties

1/10

Tamsin


----------



## NellyLou

5/10 

Eleanor Kate


----------



## littlelily

6/10
Sienna Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 beautiful

Cora Ivy


----------



## cravemyheart

8/10 cute

Rosemary Leigh


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 prefer Rose on its own

Constance (Connie) Hope


----------



## NellyLou

2/10 

Everly Virginia


----------



## MUMOF5

NellyLou said:


> Everly Virginia

10/10 for Everly 1/10 for Virginia

Ava Lilliana


----------



## Rhio92

6

Jasmine Ivy


----------



## NellyLou

3 for Jasmine, 10 for Ivy!

Isla Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 lovely

Lilliana Ivy


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Esperanca (Essie) Gisela


----------



## littlelily

7/10
Amaya Kate


----------



## jessicasmum

Rhio92 said:


> 6
> 
> Jasmine Ivy

This is what we are calling our baby :D :thumbup:


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Mary Beth


----------



## TexasCharlee

7/10

Harper Rose


----------



## BethHx

5

Eliza Lily


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Hannah Margaret


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Regan Shannon


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 overall

9/10 for Reagan - always toyed with this name, like it a lot but prefer spelling Raegan

5/10 for Shannon, I used to like it, but feels a bit dated, and became quite popular with the chav culture where I'm from about 18 years ago, plus I'm not sure they go too well together??

Phoebe Iris


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 Love Phoebe Iris!

Stella Elise


----------



## Kiki1993

Rhio92 said:


> 6
> 
> Jasmine Ivy

5, jasmine is nice but i'm not a fan of ivy

I have 2 

Lacey Ann
and
Lacey Grace


----------



## Kirsty3051

Rhio92 said:


> 6
> 
> Jasmine Ivy

7/10

Love Jasmine just don't like when it's shortened to Jazz. 

Isla Jane


----------



## JumpingIn

Stella Elise - 9/10
Isla Jane - 7/10

Josephine Amelie


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Lacie Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

10/10 love it

Azalea Hope


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Angela Iris


----------



## ladders

7/10

Etta Olivia


----------



## NellyLou

9/10. Love Etta- 10/10 for that name :)

Nora Jane


----------



## viii

8/10

Penelope Jane


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Ava Rain


----------



## MUMOF5

Midnight_Fairy said:


> Ava Rain

9/10 Pretty, really love Ava

Ivy Lilliana


----------



## Rhio92

MUMOF5 said:


> Midnight_Fairy said:
> 
> 
> Ava Rain
> 
> 9/10 Pretty, really love Ava
> 
> Ivy LillianaClick to expand...

9, love it!



Ivy belle


----------



## mammy2oaklen

9/10 
It's so pretty

This is the name we r using if bump is pink 

Lullah (pronounced lula) faith


----------



## Kirsty3051

mammy2oaklen said:


> 9/10
> It's so pretty
> 
> This is the name we r using if bump is pink
> 
> Lullah (pronounced lula) faith

8/10 
Didn't think I was a fan of either name but they sound really cute when used together!

Oakley Rae


----------



## NellyLou

2/10... I have known too many dogs named Oakley and can't get passed it, sorry!

Vivienne Alice


----------



## KittyVentura

7/10, I like it. Classy.

Eleanor Noelle


----------



## KateNicola

9/10

Margot Elizabeth


----------



## viii

8/10

Penelope Plum


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 so adorable!

Rowan Elizabeth


----------



## Kirsty3051

2/10 

Don't like either name. 

Isabella Darcy


----------



## KateNicola

8/10 I would switch them personally.

Gwendolyn


----------



## Kirsty3051

0/10 - not for me.

Harriet


----------



## NellyLou

1/10 Sorry, not for me.

Molly Katelyn


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 Love Molly, not so keen on katelyn

Cora Mae


----------



## grace10209

Eva Alice


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Aria Grace


----------



## MumMumMum

8/10

Amelia Hope


----------



## kealz

7/10



Kirsty3051 said:


> 0/10 - not for me.
> 
> Harriet

I love this name and it's on our shortlist! :)


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 for Amelia Hope. Love Amelia but dislike Hope with a passion!
10/10 for Harriet. I've always loved the name.

Sophia


----------



## emyandpotato

8/10 Lovely name but I prefer Sophie.

Luna Ophèlie


----------



## grace1029

Keira Alice


----------



## Rhio92

emyandpotato said:


> 8/10 Lovely name but I prefer Sophie.
> 
> Luna Ophèlie

8


Love Luna!


----------



## Rhio92

grace1029 said:


> Keira Alice

5

Amelie Grace


----------



## tinkerbelle93

10/10 one of our top choices if we have a girl next 

Abigail Daisy


----------



## Carly.C

tinkerbelle93 said:


> 10/10 one of our top choices if we have a girl next
> 
> Abigail Daisy

8/10
Mollie Rae


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10

Cora Mae


----------



## emyandpotato

7/10 Love Cora dislike Mae


I know this won't be popular but... 


Oliviè Vesper


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 for Olivie.. 1/10 for Vesper (makes me think of church camp and our vespers at the end of every day...)

Lexi Elena


----------



## viii

3/10... I love Elena but not a fan of Lexi

Luna Elizabeth


----------



## Buffyx

7/10

Juliette Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10 Not so keen on Juliette, but adore Rose.

Lilliana/Lilyana Ivy


----------



## littlelily

6/10. Love Ivy but not Lilyana

Esme Soleil


----------



## Kirsty3051

littlelily said:


> 6/10. Love Ivy but not Lilyana
> 
> Esme Soleil

5/10 like Esme but don't think I'm pronouncing Soleil correctly

Isla Jane


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 Adorable!

Elora Kate


----------



## SarahLouisiee

7/10 I like Elora but I don't like Kate

Alexis Kassidy


----------



## Kirsty3051

SarahLouisiee said:


> 7/10 I like Elora but I don't like Kate
> 
> Alexis Kassidy

0/10 Not for me!

Adalyn Rose


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Shoshanna


----------



## Kirsty3051

KateNicola said:


> 7/10
> 
> Shoshanna


0/10 - Not for me. Had to Google the pronunciation too haha.

Penelope Lilliana


----------



## SarahLouisiee

2/10 

Kiarah Elyse


----------



## grace10209

4/10

Madison


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10

Helena lucy


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 love the name Lucy :)

Jacqueline


----------



## MumMumMum

3/10 - not my taste

Addison Rose


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 not a fan of Addison for a girl. 

Noah (yep, for a girl!)


----------



## grace10209

2/10


Isabelle


----------



## viii

7/10 - I think it's a pretty name but it is far too trendy right now for my tastes 

Nola Rose


----------



## NellyLou

1/10 sorry, cannot get past Nola - knew one and she was not nice lol...

Heidi Jane


----------



## JJL86

2/10 Heidi is nice, but seems to old.

Alivia


----------



## Buffyx

6/10

Elise


----------



## Kirsty3051

3/10 not terrible, just not something I'd use. 

Ava Marie


----------



## Kiki1993

I did post these names before but i got blanked lol, 2 of us posted at the same time!

Ava marie - 7/10 ... I love the name ava but marie I knew someone i did not like with that name but if i hadn't i probably would have scored it 9/10.
I have 2 names -

Lacey Ann

Lacey Grace


----------



## Kirsty3051

Lacey Ann - 5/10 Love Lacey but never been a fan of the name Ann.

Lacey Grace - 8/10 Like both names individually but not together

I do however love Macey Grace?!

...

Macey Grace


----------



## Kiki1993

Kirsty3051 said:


> Lacey Ann - 5/10 Love Lacey but never been a fan of the name Ann.
> 
> Lacey Grace - 8/10 Like both names individually but not together
> 
> I do however love Macey Grace?!
> 
> ...
> 
> Macey Grace

Aww that is really pretty!! Well Grace is my surname so that is how i'm honoring my family in the name as baby will have OH surname .. Ann is OH mum .. 

Macey grace 9/10 

Callie Chevonne


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 for Callie (my dd is Kallie), 1/10 for Chevonne

Sadie Elouise


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10 - Not a fan, sorry :flower:


Isla Bella


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10

Ayla Belle


----------



## tinkerbelle93

4/10 love Belle but not Ayla 


Nella Rose


----------



## viii

8/10 

I really like the name Nella. I would never use it personally, but I'm glad to see other people liking it! And Rose is always classic. 

Elizabeth Jane Louise


----------



## SarahLouisiee

9/10

Felicity Eloise


----------



## KateNicola

5/10 Felicity irks me for some reason

Shaelah (Shay-lah) Marion


----------



## RubyRainbows

5/10 (much prefer Shaelyn)


Ava Juliet


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 love Ava as you know :)

Cora Skye


----------



## Kirsty3051

0/10 Cora reminds me of a grumpy old lady and Skye comes across as really chavvy.

Winter Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

Kirsty3051 said:


> 0/10 Cora reminds me of a grumpy old lady and Skye comes across as really chavvy.
> 
> Winter Rose

Lol, fair enough

6/10, it's cute but not really a fan of season names

Ava Lily


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 love Ava Lily!

I'm running out of names. 

Khaleesi


----------



## KateNicola

7/10 Nice but not for me

Kassandra (Kasey for short) Raye


----------



## NellyLou

6/10, like Kasey, but not really Kassandra or Raye

Addie Maria


----------



## Buffyx

7/10 I like Addie, but more as a nickname. 

Jada Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Jennifer Lucy


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgina Rose (nn Georgie)


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 would be 10/10 for Georgia Rose :)

Rose Valentina


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 (I do like Georgia but I've heard a few people name their baby Jorja pronounced the same and it's made it seem a bit "chavvy" :( )

Olivia Rose


----------



## Buffyx

10/10 LOVE

Liana Brielle


----------



## AngelofTroy

Buffyx said:


> Liana Brielle

9/10
I love this, i don't know either name but it flows really well!

Rosalie Joyce


----------



## Hay

8/10
I like the fact that it's unusual, but for some reason It makes me think of gypsies- 

1. Poppy
2. Charlotte (lottie)


----------



## KateNicola

8/10 for Poppy 2/10 for Charlotte

Talia (TA-lea) Hannah


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Florence Anne


----------



## MUMOF5

KateNicola said:


> Talia (TA-lea) Hannah

8/10 Really like both names, not sure they go together particularly well though??

Rose Anna


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Florence Anne


----------



## viii

6/10

Meredith June


----------



## NellyLou

8/10

Ruth (ruthie) Margaret


----------



## SarahLouisiee

6/10 not sure about Margaret... Like Ruth though :)

Amélie Rosa


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Caitlin May


----------



## NellyLou

7/10

Bridgette Maria


----------



## AngelofTroy

2/10 sorry I just think Bridget Jones! 

Cecily Ann


----------



## NellyLou

5/10 - I need to ask, because you also posted Felix in the boys' section, have you seen 'Road to Avonlea'? Both Cecily and Felix are characters :)

Alexandra Kate


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 flows beautifully

Hannah Grace


----------



## AngelofTroy

NellyLou said:


> 5/10 - I need to ask, because you also posted Felix in the boys' section, have you seen 'Road to Avonlea'? Both Cecily and Felix are characters :)
> 
> Alexandra Kate

Haha no complete coincidence actually! Is it related to Anne of Green gables? I loved the books as a kid so maybe they're names I've got stuck in my head from then? I got Cecily from 'what Katy did' and Felix from Battlestar galactica!


----------



## NellyLou

AngelofTroy said:


> NellyLou said:
> 
> 
> 5/10 - I need to ask, because you also posted Felix in the boys' section, have you seen 'Road to Avonlea'? Both Cecily and Felix are characters :)
> 
> Alexandra Kate
> 
> Haha no complete coincidence actually! Is it related to Anne of Green gables? I loved the books as a kid so maybe they're names I've got stuck in my head from then? I got Cecily from 'what Katy did' and Felix from Battlestar galactica!Click to expand...

Yes, it is related to Anne of Green Gables :)


----------



## BethHx

xx Emily xx said:


> 10/10 flows beautifully
> 
> Hannah Grace

8/10

Isabelle Rose


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Ila (EYE-la) Shannon


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Hannah Jade


----------



## BethHx

7/10

Eliza Poppy


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful

Elissa Rose


----------



## BethHx

10
We considered that name :) 

Eliza Daisy


----------



## Jungleland

8 (although those names work perfect reversed too) :)

Alice Willow


----------



## BethHx

9
She was Daisy Eliza for a while so funny you say that! 

Francesca Grace


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Melody May


----------



## cravemyheart

I like melody. 9/10

Ava Delilah


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 Love Ava!

Nora Jane


----------



## Pielette

8/10, really like Nora.

Francesca Kate


----------



## littlelily

6/10 - not a fan of Francesca

Alaia Florence


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Molly Grace


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Arryn Melody


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgie Anne


----------



## SarahLouisiee

6/10

Esmee Grace
Ava May


----------



## KateNicola

10/10 Esmee Grace
6/10 Ava May

Egypt (I actually knew girl with this name)


----------



## MUMOF5

0/10 sorry, some place names I really like, but not this one.

Rose


----------



## mummy2o

4/10

Tabitha Morgan


----------



## littlelily

6/10 like Morgan but not Tabitha

Nyota - means star in Swahili


----------



## jademack

7/10 pretty & unique! I like the meaning

Jasmine Pearl


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Georgina Rose


----------



## Iria

xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Georgina Rose

6 for Georgina
9 for Rose


Nina Nolwenn


----------



## KateNicola

8/10

Amada (beloved in Spanish)


----------



## jademack

8/10 pretty!

Serafina Rose (nickname Fia)


----------



## viii

7/10; I like Fia as a nickname 

Meredith Jane


----------



## NellyLou

8/10

Violette Aria


----------



## littlelily

8/10 really like it

Lexie Camille


----------



## Andypanda6570

Of course I love Ava :cloud9:

I also really like Valentina and Giselle.. <3


----------



## littlelily

You need to rate the previous name :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

8/10 it's adorable <3


----------



## littlemisscie

8/10 for Giselle:)

Kinsley Elizabeth


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Lily Skye


----------



## Jungleland

7/10
Lois Meadow


----------



## littlelily

7/10 don't like Meadow

Otille Anais


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10 not keen on otille, like anais though

Ruby Mae


----------



## momofonegirl

3/10
Addison paige


----------



## KateNicola

8/10

Naomi Dinah


----------



## Angelbaby_01

7/10 Like Naomi

Jana (pronunciation Ya-n-ah)


----------



## dani_tinks

5/10

Eva Beatrice


----------



## NellyLou

10/10! Love both!

Samantha Kate


----------



## MollyNorwood

7/10 - Kate is pretty and Samantha is ok but name association puts me off it a little sorry
I can't decide on a middle name yet so here is a couple of options please rate :)

Sophia Grace
Sophia Ivy
Sophia Edith


----------



## MUMOF5

MollyNorwood said:


> Sophia Grace
> Sophia Ivy
> Sophia Edith

10/10
10/10
6/10

Ruby Joy


----------



## Buffyx

9/10 very cute!

Ella Jayne


----------



## NellyLou

10/10, adorable!

Lena Alexandra


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Myrtle Lily


----------



## NellyLou

3/10... Sorry, all I can think is that other kids will make fun and call her Myrtle the Turtle... I like Lily though

Eliza Maria


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Matilda Katherine (A friend just named her daughter this)


----------



## tayl0r

9/10

Teagan Leigh


----------



## Vampire Mom

2/10 - pretty but way too modern sounding to me

Annaliese Grace


----------



## tayl0r

10/10 SOO pretty!

Ophelia


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Mary Diane


----------



## StillPraying

6/10 love the name Mary, very classy. but dislike Diane. 

Madeleana MaryEllen


----------



## littlelily

7/10
Like Madeleana but not second name.

Esme Florence


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 really pretty &#128077;

Ruby Constance


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Leah Marie


----------



## StillPraying

7/10
Katie Maryellen (DHs grandma was Maryellen so that's our middle name for sure)


----------



## KateNicola

8/10 As someone named Kate, people often assume it is short for something.

Vanessa Josephine


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Evie Margaret


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 Love it!

Audrey Mae


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10 - not something I'd have come up with, but actually it's really nice!

Bella (as a name, not a nickname)


----------



## littlelily

9/10 love Bella and was top of my list but way too popular.

Saskia


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 I like this name a lot! :)

Ella Rose


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Rebecca Jasmine


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10 

Anna Joy


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 love both these names

Anna Mae


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Chloe Elizabeth :cloud9:


----------



## MUMOF5

4/10

Ava Lily


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Emilia Snow


----------



## StillPraying

6/10 snow as a middle or last?

Eloise Elizabeth


----------



## JumpingIn

8/10, love Eloise, not a fan of Elizabeth

Josephine Amelie


----------



## KateNicola

8/10

Olwyn Amanda


----------



## LoolaXx

5/10, I guess it's pretty but i'm not too sure how to feel about it since i've never heard of Olwyn before :} 

Bella May <3


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10 this sound so cute! :cloud9:

Sienna May


----------



## minties

6/10 (looks like May is a popular middle name?)

Hmm...Melody Ann


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Tais Maria


----------



## StillPraying

KateNicola said:


> 10/10
> 
> Tais Maria

How do you pronounce Tais?


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 :) I love Lily, not keen on Ava! 

Jada Lily <3


----------



## LynAnne

6/10

Arianna Violet


----------



## StillPraying

5/10 love violet, not a fan of Arianna

Caroline Amanda (Be nice it's my LOs name:flower:)


----------



## KateNicola

StillPraying said:


> KateNicola said:
> 
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Tais Maria
> 
> How do you pronounce Tais?Click to expand...

Tie-Long e s (like east without the t)


9/10 Caroline Amanda 

Marnie Abigail


----------



## NellyLou

I was wondering about Tais too!

Tais Maria 7/10

Marnie Abigail 10/10


Charlotte (Lottie) Grace


----------



## StillPraying

6/10 love Charlotte really hate how overdone Grace is. 
Leah Milagros (Nieces name means Miracle, she wasn't supposed to be alive )


----------



## molly86

6/10.
Autumn Joy


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10 

Alanna May


----------



## LoolaXx

Really like that actually! 8/10.

Layla Rose


----------



## THart

Layla rose 8/10

Sounds beautiful!

Mae kathleen. 

Not a common name, but has meaning for dh.


----------



## KateNicola

6/10

Shelby Violet


----------



## NellyLou

5 for Shelby, 10 for Violet!

Elouise Kate


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Ivy Amelia


----------



## StillPraying

7/10
Love the name Ivy (although celebrities are making it popular-boo) Amelia seems to be everywhere!

Audrey Lynette


----------



## NellyLou

10 for Audrey! 7 for Lynette.

Evelyn Jane


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Mary Rose


----------



## StillPraying

9/10
Love Mary (so classy!) Rose is just so overdone these days. seems like every middle name is May/Rose/Grace:dohh:

Chloe Selena


----------



## kayandjayplus

StillPraying said:


> 9/10
> Love Mary (so classy!) Rose is just so overdone these days. seems like every middle name is May/Rose/Grace:dohh:
> 
> Chloe Selena

5/10 

If this baby is a girl (fingers crossed!!) I want to name her Kennedy or Kylie


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 Kennedy 5/10 Kylie

Georgia Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Zoe


----------



## THart

4/10

Quinn Marie


----------



## KateNicola

8/10 I would switch them myself

Merrilee Jean


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10

Skyla-Mai


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10

Eva Alice


----------



## NoneInTheOven

5/10

Peyton Rayne


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Elissa Grace


----------



## Sunshine Star

6/10
Shiloh Isabel


----------



## Mommy De Dos

Re'Niyah Reign


----------



## StillPraying

3/10 sorry not my style.

Tracy Lynette


----------



## JessicaMarie

3/10, just not my style.

Iris Mae


----------



## StillPraying

7/10 Love love Iris, just tired of the Mae as a middle.

Sasha Nicole


----------



## JessicaMarie

8/10, I like Sasha a lot, the other middle name I've been thinking of (sorry for a repeat of first name):
Iris Lydia


----------



## StillPraying

10/10 I really like that. It would sound just as pretty reversed also!

Maria Cecilia


----------



## bumblebeexo

Ava Margaret


----------



## bumblebeexo

Oops, and 5/10!


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 for the Shiloh Grace that was missed on the previous page. Shiloh is adorable and one I hadn't thought of!

10/10 for Ava Margaret. Love that one!

Eleanor Charlotte


----------



## Suser

9/10

Maria Inessa


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Florence Anne


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10
Like it


Eleanor Grace


----------



## THart

7/10 I really like Eleanor, not overly sold on grace

Trieka dawn (tree-ka)


----------



## KateNicola

5/10

Naomi Hope


----------



## StillPraying

8/10 really like them paired together :thumbup:

Tasia Lillian (pronounced like the continent Asia, with a T in front of it)


----------



## LynAnne

6/10 they're pretty names but not to my taste :)

Keeva Violet Laine


----------



## StillPraying

LynAnne said:


> 6/10 they're pretty names but not to my taste :)
> 
> Keeva Violet Laine

Hahahahaha it's my name! :)

6/10 love violet and Laine sounds very pretty with it, not a fan of Keeva

Robyn Suzette


----------



## KateNicola

2/10 Can't do Robin

Mary Alice


----------



## Jungleland

10 for Alice which is our #1 girls name, but only 2 for Mary, it's not to my taste

Lois Alena


----------



## mrsowens

Arabella Noel


----------



## charlie15

Arabella 3/10 Noël 1/10 ( sorry! )

Zoe Alexandra.


----------



## NellyLou

10/10

Both were on our list for girls!

Nobody commented for Lois Alena.... 1 for Lois (sorry!), 10 for Alena

Hillary Kate


----------



## SAmummy

7/10

Love Kate, not so much Hillary but it is nice ! 

Stella Kate


----------



## THart

Stella 1/10 Kate 8/10

All I can think of is "Stella! Stella!" being hollered

But I do really like kate.

Lillian Faye


----------



## LaurenH2B

8/10 those go really well!

Ariana Rose


----------



## JessicaMarie

4/10 (sorry, just not my taste.)


Amaryllis Lydia


----------



## sheldonsmommy

JessicaMarie said:


> 4/10 (sorry, just not my taste.)
> 
> 
> Amaryllis Lydia

7/10- initially didn't like it, but when I said it out loud it kinda flows :)

Audrey Jaqueline


----------



## ladders

Audrey 10/10 jacueline 5/10
I absolutely love Audrey but dh knows someone at work called Audrey that he hates so that was out! 

Etta Olivia


----------



## NellyLou

7/10 Cute!

Madeleine Ava


----------



## StillPraying

10 for Madeleine, totally love but 4 for Ava because it's just too popular for me.

Brielle Elizabeth


----------



## thereallolo

9/10
I like Brielle and it flows well with Elizabeth.

I'm going to post two. One I love and one OH loves

Wailynn Marie
Adelaide Rose


----------



## NellyLou

Wailynn Marie - 2/10... makes me think whaling or waling (crying)
Adelaide Rose - 10/10 Love it

Violette Marie


----------



## StillPraying

9/10 love Violette but prefer the original spelling "Violet". 

Jenifer Michelle


----------



## cdex67

4/10 for Jenifer although I do like the spelling
10/10 for Michelle, that's my choice for middle name.

Adrienne Michelle


----------



## MUMOF5

2/10 sorry just seems really dated...

Ruby Valentine


----------



## dani_tinks

7/10 - Like Ruby not so keen on Valentine

Violet Joyce


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 (would be 10 if it was Violey Joy :))

Elodie Joy


----------



## NellyLou

7/10

Emily Anne


----------



## Kiki1993

8/10 Emily is adorable
Mirren Grace


----------



## kat_s

7/10 Pretty :)

Amelie Faith


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10

Molly Olivia


----------



## minties

8/10, I like Molly!

Katrina ... can't think of a middle name


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Olivia Sage


----------



## StillPraying

6/10 Really like Sage, but I'm hearing Olivia everywhere, plus DD loves the Olivia the pig books so now I think of a pig lol

Kambree Jean


----------



## Squiggy

5/10, I like Kimber better, and Jean is nice


*Nikita Raine*


----------



## stiletto_mom

Squiggy said:


> 5/10, I like Kimber better, and Jean is nice
> 
> 
> *Nikita Raine*

6/10

Nikita Grace would get an 8/10 for me.

.
.
.
.
Symphony Grace


----------



## JeanJean

5/10 for Symphony Grace .. 


krista jean


----------



## 40isnotold

7/10 - love Krista, not so crazy about Jean

Ryann (pronounced Ryan) Elizabeth


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 

Layla Grace


----------



## NellyLou

8/10 Cute!

Georgia Elizabeth


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 

Classic but not common, I like it

Olivia Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

10/10!! :cloud9:

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## JeanJean

9/10 - really like it!!

Madison Emily


----------



## xprincessx

8/10 Love the name Madison and Emily is classic and unusual for a middle name so I like it

Isabella Sophie


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10, love both names

Emilia Alice


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Fern Joanne


----------



## Baby_brain

6/10

Love Fern, not sure about Joanne with it

Isabelle Rose


----------



## bumblebeexo

10/10

I love both those names, but OH doesn't :nope:

Lucy Amelia


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 :)

Gracie Amber


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Olivia Grace


----------



## luckytobemama

10/10
LOVE Olivia grace! Absolutely beautiful name!

Aubrey Ann


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10

Lily-Mae


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 very pretty

Lillianna Iris


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Elodie Grace


----------



## threebirds

8/10, good names :)

Sadie Amber


----------



## KateNicola

4/10 Can't do Amber

Mariel (MARY-elle) Charlotte


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Cara Margaret


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Poppy Rose


----------



## KateNicola

10/10

Tarika Ruby


----------



## littlelily

4/10
Not a fan

Phoebe Iris


----------



## MUMOF5

littlelily said:


> Phoebe Iris

10/10 :)

It's a nsme I suggested not long ago, love it and I keep coming back to it x

Ella Rae


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

Sophie


----------



## Sunshine Star

Saffron flora


----------



## JumpingIn

8/10 pretty unique and I like Saffy

Rhiannon Amara


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Katelyn Mia


----------



## KateNicola

5/10

Raina Olive


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Adelaide Grace


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 love Grace but I don't like place names much

Evangeline Marie


----------



## LoolaXx

7/10 cute! 

Laila Brooke


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgia Belle


----------



## mod19

6/10

Laken (Lay-kin) Rae


----------



## kat_s

7/10

Amelie Matilda


----------



## NellyLou

9/10 adorable!

Hillary Kate


----------



## LoolaXx

Sweet but I'm not keen on Hillary, Kate is a nice MN. 5/10 

Lucia Jade :flow:
(Using the pronunciation loo-sha not loo-see-uh)


----------



## KateNicola

7/10

Laura Marie


----------



## pippi_89

6/10

Florence Emily (nn Florrie)


----------



## NellyLou

10/10 that is perfect!

Ada Margaret


----------



## Kiki1993

1/10 
Sorry 

Macie Grace


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10, pretty! 
Lacey Rose


----------



## Kiki1993

10/10 
One of my names in shortlist is Lacey Ann :haha: ( I'm not keen on Ann but my OH mums name is Ann but may change it)

Mirren Grace


----------



## Jenny Bean

Mya Margaret


----------



## Gwen77

5/10

Gwendolyn Willow
Julia Claire


----------



## Jenny Bean

I don't like the rating system in this post.
Everyone's names are beautiful and picked for a reason.
Someone's like or dislike of a name is personal and a matter of opinion.


----------



## Kiki1993

it's a name game, fun. 

Gwendolyn Willow 3/10
Julia Claire 8/10

Mirren Grace....


----------



## NellyLou

8/10 really like it!

Abbigail Jane


----------



## Erin_Nicole

7/10

Logyn Alexis


----------



## StillPraying

6/10 Not a big fan of unisex names, but I like how they sound together. Prefer traditional Logan though :)

Enderlie Cheyenne


----------



## mwah_xx

KateNicola said:


> 7/10
> 
> Laura Marie

Ahh that's my name!


----------



## Arohanui

5/10 for Enderlie Cheyenne

Ophelia Moira?


----------



## JumpingIn

4/10 not a fan of Moira, and the fact that Ophelia is a character who went nuts and drowned puts me off even though it's beautiful.

Coralie Elaina


----------



## Arohanui

He he - fair enough! 

Not sure if Moira works outside of Scotland (DH is a Kiwi so we will need to find something that works both sides of the world)

6/10 Coralie Elaina (LOVE Coralie, not keen on Elaina)

Delilah Crimson


----------



## mjemma

4/10 Sounds too much like a character from a racy novel to me! Sorry x

Sophie Isabella


----------



## NellyLou

6/10 Cute, but too popular right now for me.

Louisa Kate


----------



## Button#

8/10 pretty

Cordelia Agnes


----------



## Droplette

5/10 Love Cordelia, hate Agnes

Hazel Evelyn


----------



## tankel

9/10 I like Hazel

Nausicaa Lili


----------



## xprincessx

3/10 don't like it...reminds me of nauseous for some reason

Aurora Rose


----------



## tankel

quick aside 10/10 Aurora Rose is my niece's name


----------



## mjemma

Abigail Grace


----------



## BommaMomma

7/10

Delaney Grey


----------



## NellyLou

4/10 Delaney is ok, don't like Grey for a girl. Both sound more like last names to me, but together they go well.

Annalise Kate


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Georgina Rose


----------



## mjemma

8/10

Imogen Kate


----------



## Pregosaur

8/10

Sabrina Kate


----------



## sunshine2014

7/10

Lily Annabella.


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

8/10

I like Lily :)

Samantha Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Natalie Rose


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

9/10
That's another one of my favourites but dH isn't too fond 

Elizabeth Francis


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 for Elizabeth, Frances is my middle name and ive always hated it!

Lauren Mae


----------



## charlie15

7/10 love Lauren, not so much Mae though.

Zoe Gabrielle


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10

Lola Grace :pink:


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Isabella Alice


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

7/10

Erin Elizabeth


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10

Fern Isabelle


----------



## Sunshine Star

9/10 love Fern

Poppy bella


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 pretty! 

Lilia Sky


----------



## babydustcass

10 for lilia but not keen on sky


Marley anne


----------



## LoolaXx

5/10, I know a few boy marleys so struggle to think of it as a girls name and never been a fan of Anne. That's a name I know my mum would love though!!

Bella Mai


----------



## bumblebeexo

10/10 - I love Bella!

Emily Louise


----------



## Chelle26

6/10 

Very pretty just not my cup of tea 


Scarlett rose


----------



## LoolaXx

9/10 I love that! <3 

Jayda Bella


----------



## butterflywolf

5/10 Jayda is okay but can't stand Bella so popular around here!

Claire Samantha


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Isabella Kate


----------



## LoolaXx

7/10 

Grace Lilliana-Rose


----------



## wishingalways

8/10 for grace. X

Soraya.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Emilina Hope


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10 


Amy Rebecca


----------



## ellahopesky

6/10
Tallulah Skye


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10

Isabella Rose


----------



## shreesoni

Tanya


----------



## ellahopesky

4/10

Luna Iris


----------



## MUMOF5

ellahopesky said:


> Luna Iris

9/10 love it

Ava Lily


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10

Georgia Emilia


----------



## Kiki1993

8/10 love both names but not keen on the E spelling for Amelia 

Aria Ann


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10 love Aria, not keen on Ann though but I do prefer it spelt Anne

Calliope Margaret


----------



## xprincessx

6/10

Calliope is just a little too out there for me. I tend to stick to names that are more well known and not as adventurous. I like Margaret though as it balances the name well rather than have two names that aren't as well known.

Isla Florence


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful!

Mabel Rose


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

10/10 :)

Sophia Nicole


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10 nice name :)

Eleanor Primrose


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10


Alexa Maisie


----------



## LoolaXx

9/10 love that

Kayla Rose


----------



## emyandpotato

3/10 Sorry I really dislike Kayla although Rose is nice.

Olivie Luma


----------



## mandy_grovie1

6/10 - not sure how to pronounce Olivie? Interesting name, never heard it before! 

Everly Rose


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10


Cheska Seraphina


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 sorry not my style :) 

Lyla Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

LoolaXx said:


> 6/10 sorry not my style :)
> 
> Lyla Grace

10/10 Gorgeous, love Lyla but it doesn't go with my surname :(

Lyra Sofia


----------



## emyandpotato

8/10 I love Lyra and I like Sofia.

Posy (can't think of a middle name!)


----------



## ellahopesky

4/10 not keen, like Rosie/Rosy though? 



Wyatt Chloe


----------



## LoolaXx

5/10, I love Chloe but I went to school with someone called Wyatt (a boy!) :nope: lol.

Amber Daisy


----------



## ellahopesky

7/10, nice but prefer it other way round :)

Ocean Alexa


----------



## LoolaXx

Beautiful 9/10 

Gracie Jade


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Isabella Rose


----------



## mjemma

10/10

Beatrice Grace


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10, not my style but v pretty!



Indie Scarlett


----------



## LoolaXx

Love it, my god daughter is called indie-rose! :D 

Summer Lilly


----------



## Amy1123

LoolaXx said:


> Love it, my god daughter is called indie-rose! :D
> 
> Summer Lilly

5- Summer is OK Lily is pretty but way to over used

Nori (don't have a middle name yet)


----------



## ellahopesky

4/10 reminds me of kim kardashians daughter.

Emily Florence:flower:


----------



## LoolaXx

Sofia Gracelynn


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Emily Isabelle


----------



## ellahopesky

10/10 love it


Amelie Freya


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 pretty 

Rosey May


----------



## Wnt2beAMom

5/10 I like it...but my SIL's dog is named Rosey...

Effie Ellen


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Elissa Rose


----------



## xprincessx

9/10

love it!

Emma Olivie


----------



## LoolaXx

7/10 

Lola Danielle


----------



## Amy1123

4/10 for emma olivie


----------



## Amy1123

10/10 for Lola Danyelle (I like it with a y)

Vale Novella 
Vera Novella


----------



## LoolaXx

I'm not keen on v names but I love novella! How unusual :D 8/10 for novella. 

Bella May


----------



## jessicasmum

8/10

Chloe daisy


----------



## Amy1123

LoolaXx said:


> I'm not keen on v names but I love novella! How unusual :D 8/10 for novella.
> 
> Bella May

Novella was my late grandma.
May is my middle name ;)

5/10 although pretty
Bell is way over used

3/10 for chloe daisy they don't flow and the repeating ee sound doesn't sound good


----------



## ellahopesky

Aimee Kadence


----------



## LoolaXx

9/10 like it 

Lilia Jasmine


----------



## jessicasmum

3/10 Lilia 10/10 jasmine this is my daughter's name

Amber daisy


----------



## kealz

9/10 - Amber is on our shortlist too! :) 

Sophie Lillian


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Lily Louise


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10 sweet!! 

Isla Grace


----------



## LoolaXx

10/10 gorgeous!! <3 

Ella rose


----------



## Kirsty3051

8/10 love them both separately but not together. 

Sophia Isobel


----------



## LoolaXx

9/10 love it but prefer it spelt Sofia Isabel  

Kayla Brooke


----------



## littlelily

5/10 not a fan of either, sorry.
Orla Jade


----------



## BethHx

6
Eliza Poppy


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7 I like it :)

Matilda Grace


----------



## tryinNHouston

6/10 not a fan of Matilda 

Skylar Rayne


----------



## jessicasmum

5/10

River daisy 
(this is a bit out there for me but my husband said to put it on)


----------



## LoolaXx

4/10 love daisy but not river 

Lyla Summer


----------



## jessicasmum

LoolaXx said:


> 4/10 love daisy but not river
> 
> Lyla Summer

I'm not keen on river either it was my husbands pick. I love daisy but want to have it as a middle name just can't think of a first name that goes right with it.

4/10 for lyla summer I like layla better than lyla

Lola daisy


----------



## LoolaXx

10/10 love it!! I prefer Lola Grace but love this aswell. 

Gracie May


----------



## Kirsty3051

9/10! Love! Just not something I'd use. 

Leela Rose


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Willow Isabella


----------



## jessicasmum

3/10 for willow sorry not that keen but 10/10 for Isabella love this but sadly hubby doesn't :(

Isabella daisy


----------



## SarahLou372

9/10 I love Isabella But 2/10 for Daisy im not keen on it 

Maddie


----------



## babydustcass

8/10 

Marley Bell


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10

Lyla Rose


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Hannah Jo


----------



## LoolaXx

4/10 not keen on either 

Layla Rose (the name I had for last pregnancy before it ended, if it was a girl) :thumbup:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Emelina Hope


----------



## Amy1123

3/10 not a fan of Hannah and I think Jo as a second name for a girl makes the whole name sound hillbilly-ish...sorry
8/10 for Emelina Hope


Ttc...If it turns out to be a she, this will be her name.( I don't think any rating will sway me but am curious to see what you think)

Vera Novella


----------



## JessP

9/10 Vera Novella... I really like that!

Peyton Brenda?


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10

Louisa Rose


----------



## LoolaXx

Don't like Louisa as its my name lol love rose as a MN though. 

Grace Danielle


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Gabriella Rose


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10 - I really like Gabriella!

Lucy Isabelle


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 Isabelle is one of my favourites but i'm not keen on Lucy 

Harper Rose


----------



## xLottiex

8/10 - I really like that!!

Matilda Eloise


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10

Natalie Belle


----------



## littlelily

8/10 like it but prefer Natalia.

Florence Audrey


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10

Etta Jade


----------



## Kiwiberry

5/10

Riya Lynn
pronounced Rye-ah

It's my baby girls name!


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 never heard Riya before, it's sweet!

Molly Rose


----------



## NellyLou

8/10 Very cute! 

Zoe Kate


----------



## bump#1

6/10 - I like Zoe

Aria Jade


----------



## xLottiex

Madeleine Emilia


----------



## xLottiex

Sorry forgot to rate Aria Jade! - 7/10 I like Jade 

Madeleine Emilia


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 for Madeleine Emilia - love! Might even suggest it to DH for our next one.

Rosie Elizabeth


----------



## Loozle

8/10 - beautiful classic names! 

Ava Lily


----------



## 40isnotold

8/10 - Love Ava but think Lilian rolls better than Lilly with it


Ryanne Abigail


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 

Lilliana May


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Katie Belle


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10

Lucy


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Katie Elise


----------



## jessicasmum

8/10 Katie use to be my favourite girls name when I was little

Bethany daisy


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Bella Margaret


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 love Bella but not Margaret although it's my grandmothers name lol. 

Jada Scarlett


----------



## bumblebeexo

It is mine, my Mum's and my grandmothers middle name so I feel like I have to use it! :haha: I'm not actually overly keen on it myself though I must admit!

9/10

Felicity Jade


----------



## wannabemomy37

10/10 Love both names!!

Neveyah Jade


----------



## LoolaXx

Love jade but not neveyah :nope: although that spelling is better than the whole heaven spelt backwards thing nevaeh. 

Daisy Grace


----------



## jessicasmum

10/10 daisy, grace not so keen on though

Ruby daisy


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 love both names but don't think they flow very well together :thumbup: 

Sofia Jade


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Thats my girls name backwards haha she is Jade. I like it 10/10

Elsie Olivia


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 really elegant

Martha Rose


----------



## LoolaXx

Use to know a Martha that was an absolute cow so I really don't like the name because of that lol, but I love rose <3 5/10 

Amber Scarlett


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like Amber but not so muxh scarlett. 7/10

Ivy Florance.


----------



## LoolaXx

Not my type of name but pretty 6/10

Kayla May


----------



## BlaireUK

I LOVE Amber! Not sold on Scarlett alongside it.
Also really like Ivy and Florence individually but think they are too 'old' together? Prefer Ivy Flo as more of a modern twist. 

Kayla May - this is my nieces actual name! Lovely 8/10.

Phoebe Ava


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

8/10 I like it

Poppy Grace

(throwing out random names not generally ones I like :))


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 I like grace but not a fan of poppy

Georgia Rose


----------



## SweetPea3200

7/10 not the biggest fan of Rose but I love Georgia! 

Aurelia Marie


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Gabriella Eve


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 love Gabrielle but not eve. 

Elena Brooke


----------



## kerryannee

9/10 really like that name, very unusual. 

Eliza(beth) Ann


----------



## jessicasmum

I love the name Elizabeth/beth 10/10 don't really like Ann though

Elizabeth daisy


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 

Georgia Lily


----------



## kealz

10/10 Love it! :) 

Rosie Lilian


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10! Love Rosie and Lillian is a family name for us.

Isabella Darcy


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 very pretty 

Jayda Chloe


----------



## nmpjcp2015

LoolaXx said:


> 8/10 very pretty
> 
> Jayda Chloe

Jayda Chloe 7/10

Jayda 9/10

Chloe 5/10

------------------------------------------------

Anaya Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Florence Grace


----------



## CandiceSj

xx Emily xx said:


> 8/10
> 
> Florence Grace

7/10

Nora Lillian


----------



## LoolaXx

Not my cup of tea 4/10 :thumbup: 

Layla Jade :pink:


----------



## bunnyhop

LoolaXx said:


> Not my cup of tea 4/10 :thumbup:
> 
> Layla Jade :pink:

6/10 Love Jade but not keen on Layla


Amber Lily


----------



## kiwilove

6/10, Love Lily, not fond of amber

Montana Skye


----------



## JoyofMyLife

5/10

Cora Victoria


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Jennifer Lucy


----------



## LoolaXx

Lucy is ok but not a fan of Jennifer 4/10 

Gracie Skye


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10 love Gracie but not Skye

Ella Constance


----------



## MnGmakes3

6/10. Not a fan of Constance, sorry. 

Aleksandra Hanna


----------



## CandiceSj

MnGmakes3 said:


> Aleksandra Hanna

8/10 Both really beautiful names that work well in English despite being more of a Polish/other? spelling. 

Lily Sage


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 I love lily but not a fan of sage. It reminds me of the sage and onion stuffing :( 

Acacia Grace :pink:


----------



## bumblebeexo

6/10

Emily Isabelle


----------



## JoyofMyLife

7/10

Lilah Victoria


----------



## MnGmakes3

CandiceSj said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Aleksandra Hanna
> 
> 8/10 Both really beautiful names that work well in English despite being more of a Polish/other? spelling.
> 
> Lily SageClick to expand...

It actually is a Polish spelling :) Im 100% and plan on paying down what i can, its the name I'm strugglingmost with :/


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Bella Daisy


----------



## CandiceSj

bumblebeexo said:


> Bella Daisy

6/10 I actually like the names individually but together they both remind me of pets I know named Bella (our office fish) and another Daisy (friend's dog) as well as reminding me of characters Bella of Twilight and Daisy Duck so the combo of these two names is not working for me as a person name. 


Magnolia Jade (nickname Maggie)


----------



## Abigailly

CandiceSj said:


> bumblebeexo said:
> 
> 
> Bella Daisy
> 
> 6/10 I actually like the names individually but together they both remind me of pets I know named Bella (our office fish) and another Daisy (friend's dog) as well as reminding me of characters Bella of Twilight and Daisy Duck so the combo of these two names is not working for me as a person name.
> 
> 
> Magnolia Jade (nickname Maggie)Click to expand...

2/10

The 2 is for Maggie. I can't take Magnolia seriously... to me it's a paint that should never be used and I don't particularly like Jade either.

Tabitha Jane


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

4/10 Its a cat name (Tabitha) but not terrible

Evelyn Rebekah


----------



## Kristalebear1

Midnight_Fairy said:


> 4/10 Its a cat name (Tabitha) but not terrible
> 
> Evelyn Rebekah

6/10 not my cup of tea. Evelyn is pretty, not a big fan of Rebekah.

Isobel Laura Mae


----------



## LoolaXx

Prefer Isobel May :) 7/10 

Jayda Belle :pink:


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 like Belle but Jayda isn't my taste.

Darcy


----------



## MnGmakes3

2/10 just reminds me too much of Mr Darcy. Sorry, not my taste.

Aria Grace


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like it but Aria is not my taste but its nice

6/10

Sienna Rose


----------



## PinkPokaDots

2/10 I love Rose, not a fan of Sienna

Eloise Hope


----------



## LoolaXx

7/10 

Ruby Grace


----------



## agonzalez218

LoolaXx said:


> 7/10
> 
> Ruby Grace

6/10 I like Grace but not Ruby

Adaline Sophia


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10

Bella Rose


----------



## LoolaXx

10/10 gorgeous <3 

Lucia Jade (pronounced lou-sha not loo-ci-uh) :pink:


----------



## Serenjay

how rude


----------



## LoolaXx

3/10 just because it doesn't appeal to me in Welsh :( cute otherwise and a nice meaning! 

Layla Jade  :pink:


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Molly Anne


----------



## LoolaXx

Serenjay said:


> how rude

What was???

7/10 very cute. 

Bella Grace


----------



## k4th

bumblebeexo said:


> 9/10
> 
> Bella Rose

8/10 I love the name but would choose Isabella & use Bella as a nickname personally. Rose is dd's middle name :)

Lorna Mae


----------



## xLottiex

8/10

Eliza Violet


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

7/10

Alice Penelope


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 

Sofia Jade


----------



## tinkerbelle93

5/10 really like jade as a middle name but not Sofia 

Isabella jasmine


----------



## m2010

9/10 beautiful

Aria Phoebe


----------



## LoolaXx

7/10 cute 

Alyssa Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 very pretty

Georgina Mae


----------



## mjemma

8/10

Darcey Illiana


----------



## Jesssica

5/10 
Grace Scarlett x


----------



## LoolaXx

I can't dis my own sisters name can I jess :rofl: haha plus it was going to be Sofia's name .. And I loved it then and still do!! <3 

Jada Chloe


----------



## AnnieB82

8/10 - love Jada but here in Ireland several years back nearly every baby was called Chloe for a while so I've a bit of an aversion to it ;)


Evelyn Louisa


----------



## LoolaXx

7/10 - my ex's mum who I despise is called Evelyn but my name is louisa! ;) 

Kaitlyn Summer


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Sophie Belle


----------



## LoolaXx

5/10 reallt like belle but not keen on Sophie at all. Sofia belle would be 10/10 though

Bella Mai


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Eden Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 beautiful &#127801;

Rose Ella


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 lovely 

Ruby May:pink:


----------



## k4th

9/10 love it!

Isla Mae


----------



## bumblebeexo

10/10

Willow May


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 like that a lot 

Lacey Rose


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10

Lexi Anne


----------



## m2010

7/10

Amelie Georgiana


----------



## LoolaXx

Unusual but very pretty 8/10 

Eliza Grace :pink:


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it

Elissa Rose


----------



## LoolaXx

Love it I posted alyssa rose the other day :D 10/10 

Lola May


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 Lola is cute but not a fan of May 

Sofia Ivy


----------



## LoolaXx

Sofia is my nieces name love it, not a fan of ivy. 7/10 

Kayla Gabrielle :pink:


----------



## LoolaXx

LoolaXx said:


> Sofia is my nieces name love it, not a fan of ivy. 7/10
> 
> Kayla Gabrielle :pink:

Just seen the newest addition to your sig aswell, congrats on your valentines bfp, hun! What a lovely present :hugs:


----------



## fuzzymom

Evelyn Annelise


----------



## fuzzymom

fuzzymom said:


> Evelyn Annelise

Forgot to rate! 7/10


----------



## Mommy_DK

Altheda Michelle

Atheena Jewel


----------



## xx Emily xx

Evelyn Annelise 10/10 beautiful 
Altheda Michelle 5/10
Atheena Jewel 2/10 sorry not my cuppa tea

Annabelle Mae


----------



## LoolaXx

Verry pretty 8/10

Jaida May :pink:


----------



## Mommy_DK

xx Emily xx said:


> Evelyn Annelise 10/10 beautiful
> Altheda Michelle 5/10
> Atheena Jewel 2/10 sorry not my cuppa tea
> 
> Annabelle Mae



Lol it's ok dh didn't like it either 

My other favorite is Isabella Leanne


----------



## sahithya

Wow,this is interesting...
Isabella Leanne - 9/10

*Sathya*


----------



## Jesssica

4/10 

Ella Jade


----------



## cupcakekate

8/10

Ariella Rae


----------



## LoolaXx

Very pretty 8/10

Grace Elise


----------



## k4th

6/10 - both very pretty names - just not sure they go together

Lyra may


----------



## m2010

9/10 I love Lyra!!

Selah Phoebe (Say-lah)


----------



## Amy1123

7/10 
I like Selah but not with Phoebe

Rogue Elowen


----------



## LoolaXx

2/10 only because it reminds me of rogan from ex on the beach! (an english program if you don't know) :)

Karlia Rose (like Carly but with an 'uh' on the end)


----------



## Amy1123

LoolaXx said:


> 2/10 only because it reminds me of rogan from ex on the beach! (an english program if you don't know) :)
> 
> Karlia Rose (like Carly but with an 'uh' on the end)

Never heard of it


----------



## wantmore

LoolaXx said:


> Karlia Rose (like Carly but with an 'uh' on the end)

7/10 (Karlia sounds pretty, but I don't really care for the name Rose.)

Susanna Jane


----------



## LoolaXx

Not my taste 2/10 :( 

Skye Bella :pink:


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10

Anastasia Iris


----------



## k4th

ellahopesky said:


> 9/10
> 
> Anastasia Iris

9/10

Love these together!! I'd just worry that Anastasia would be shortened to Stacey - & I'm not such a fan of that. 

Ella sienna


----------



## LoolaXx

They're both so pretty but not sure if they go together 6/10 

Sofia Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10

Connie Ella


----------



## LoolaXx

9/10 pretty 

Grace Lilliana


----------



## MUMOF5

LoolaXx said:


> 9/10 pretty
> 
> Grace Lilliana

10/10 beautiful 

Rose Ella


----------



## k4th

MUMOF5 said:


> LoolaXx said:
> 
> 
> 9/10 pretty
> 
> Grace Lilliana
> 
> 10/10 beautiful
> 
> Rose EllaClick to expand...

7/10 lovely names separately - not sure if they match?

Lauren grace


----------



## LoolaXx

6/10 not a fan of Lauren 

Lilia Mae


----------



## k4th

8/10 very nice :thumbup:

Jenna May


----------



## LoolaXx

Sweet 8/10!! :) 

Jada Rose


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 Jada isn't my taste at all.

Sophia Violet. Would be Sophia Grace but our surname is a noun.


----------



## LoolaXx

8/10 love Sophia but prefer it spelt sofia and violet is pretty but I'd never use it! 

Elsie Jade


----------



## kayleigh_jane

9/10

Elsie is soooo cute <3

Our girl will be Elodie Mabel


----------



## xprincessx

8/10 Elodie is beautiful but Mabel is a tad old fashioned for me

Imogen Rose


----------



## m2010

10/10 gorgeous!

Amelie Caitlin


----------



## LoolaXx

Really pretty 8/10 :) 

Aaliyah May


----------



## jkb11

LoolaXx said:


> Really pretty 8/10 :)
> 
> Aaliyah May

9/10 for May. 6/10 for Aaliyah


Ella Gail


----------



## LoolaXx

Ella 10/10 Gail 1/10 - my ex's mums name lol :nope: 7/10 overall! Jkb11- just seen your siggy, congratulations :D just wondered though, how was it possible to find out her gender so early? :) 

Kayla Lily :pink:


----------



## jkb11

LoolaXx said:


> Ella 10/10 Gail 1/10 - my ex's mums name lol :nope: 7/10 overall! Jkb11- just seen your siggy, congratulations :D just wondered though, how was it possible to find out her gender so early? :)
> 
> Kayla Lily :pink:


Kayla lily- 8/10 pretty!

I did IVF with pregenetic screening. I had had a lot of miscarriages and dr thought it was a genetic issue with the baby. May have been but after many prayers all embryos came back perfect.:

Ellie Mae


----------



## LoolaXx

Aww bless you that's fab! 

Love Ellie Mae <3 9/10 

Lyla Scarlett


----------



## jkb11

Lyla Scarlett 7/10 

Thanks!

Remy Grace. Hubby vetoed;) I love


----------



## m2010

4/10 not really my style, sorry!

Amelie Ciara (pronounced like Kira)


----------



## LoolaXx

Both pretty names although not my cup of tea 6/10 :) 

Lola Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 lovely :)

Sofia Grace


----------



## jkb11

Sofia grace 10/10 :)

Annistyn grace (nn: Annie grace)


----------



## cupcakekate

jkb11 said:


> Sofia grace 10/10 :)
> 
> Annistyn grace (nn: Annie grace)

6/10
love Annie not keen on Annistyn


----------



## LoolaXx

I like Annie grace but also not too keen on Annistyn, 7/10 

Isla Grace


----------



## littlelily

10. My best friend's little one has this name

Evangeline (evi) Florence


----------



## m1411

10/10 so pretty

Alice Elizabeth


----------



## jkb11

Alice Elizabeth 6/10. Pretty just not my liking.

Charli Ella


----------



## LoolaXx

3 for charli, 9 for Ella :) 6/10 overall 

Lacey Jade &#128151;


----------



## mjemma

Not my style but I quite like it 6/10

Amalia Grace


----------



## marielou11

8/10 cute!

Harriet Evelyn


----------



## jkb11

Harriet Evelyn 6/10- I love Evelyn but don't like Harriet 

Larsyn Mae


----------



## Rhio92

jkb11 said:


> Harriet Evelyn 6/10- I love Evelyn but don't like Harriet
> 
> Larsyn Mae

4, not a fan, sorry!



Saskia Elise


----------



## LoolaXx

One of my horses is called saskia lol, I love those together though 9/10 <3 

Kayla Mai


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10

Violet Iris Pearl


----------



## cupcakekate

9/10 really pretty!

Brianna Emily


----------



## LoolaXx

I know a Brianna Valentine. I like this combo 7/10 

Layla Jade


----------



## cupcakekate

7/10

Natalie Rose


----------



## AngelofTroy

6/10

Tabitha Ann


----------



## LoolaXx

Not my style 4/10 sorry ):

Novalee Grace


----------



## DoodleDoo

4/10, don't like Novalee, do like Grace :)

Marigold Grace


----------



## LoolaXx

Love grace really don't like marigold it reminds me of the gloves! :nope: 2/10 

Ellianna Rose


----------



## nmpjcp2015

4/10 - Rose is pretty, but the first name is too much for me.

Victoria Gabrielle


----------



## jamiemcbride1

6/10 don't really like Victoria but Gabrielle is beautiful &#128513;&#128150;

Aubree skye or Aleera rose &#127801; x


----------



## LoolaXx

We definitely have the same sort of taste lol love them all and love your boys names! <3

Kayla Rose


----------



## star25

8/10 lovely name

Everleigh / Everly Hope


----------



## ellahopesky

10/10, but I'm biased because we have an Evie Hope :haha:

Luna Violet


----------



## LoolaXx

Would never use it but do really like it :) 8/10.

Jayla Grace


----------



## hopeful_ttc

If my baby turns out to be a girl I'm naming her Joey Olivia :flower:


----------



## cupcakekate

7/10

Maisie Michelle


----------



## LoolaXx

Love Maisie but not keen on Michelle 6/10 

Lily Brooke


----------



## jkb11

Lily Brooke 8/10 - super cute!

I saw the name brooks and I'm loving it too. But it doesn't flow with other name choices.

Ellie Mae


----------



## jamiemcbride1

9/10 &#128525;

Abs love that wee name 

Mckenna grace &#128118;


----------



## LoolaXx

9/10 so pretty&#128158;

Lilia Jade


----------



## Kiki1993

3/10 
i like the names before that you suggessted as 10/10 but not keen on that one.

Mirren Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10 :flower: sorry

Ella Skye


----------



## LoolaXx

10/10 right up my street! Gorgeous :) 

Ruby Gracelynn


----------



## RubyRainbows

9/10 (LoolaXx - We def have similar taste! I LOVE some of the names you suggested - Eliana Rose, Lilia Jade, Lily Brooke - All gorgeous!)

Kiara Noelle


----------



## jkb11

Kiara noelle 6/10

Charlestyn Ella (nn: Charli ella)


----------



## RubyRainbows

Charli Ella = 7 (Charlestyn = 2)

Aaliyah Juliet


----------



## Mommy_DK

6/10 They are both pretty but common names 

Kaylani Larain <3


----------



## Rach87

3/10

Delilah(Lily) Nadine


----------



## Mommy_DK

Delilah 9/10 Nadine 1/10 I know an overbearing older lady named Nadine so it throws me lol 

Vaida Noel


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 flows nicely but not keen on the names

Madelyn Rose


----------



## cupcakekate

8/10 pretty!

Noeline Marie


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 never heard Noeline before but think it will grow on me! Love Marie as a middle name

Annabelle Rose


----------



## cupcakekate

9/10!

Cora Sophia


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love both names, I have a Sofia and Cora was on my short list until dh vetoed it &#55357;&#56864;. 

Phoebe Ella


----------



## Mommy_DK

Phobe 9/10 Cora 5/10 it reminds me of Cora brown 


Ava'Rose / Ava Rose


----------



## 40isnotold

9/10 I like the Ava Rose variation better. It's pretty and sounds good together.


Ryanne Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Georgie Rose


----------



## jamiemcbride1

9/10 I prefer Georgia

Georgia mae &#128081;


----------



## MrsBenz

6/10

Breya Rose


----------



## bumblebeexo

8/10

Francesca May


----------



## Iria

Francesca 7/10 May 9/10 ..

Serena Nolwenn


----------



## LynAnne

7/10 It's nice but just not my style!

Lena Isabel Alice


----------



## cupcakekate

LynAnne said:


> 7/10 It's nice but just not my style!
> 
> Lena Isabel Alice

7/10 love Isabelle and Alice

Phoebe Gemma


----------



## LadyAnne

4/10 I like both names but, to me, they don't flow together

Clara Lee Madeline


----------



## wannabemomy37

6/10 it's nice and old fashioned, which isn't my style 

Neveyah Jaide


----------



## Kittique

2/10 (sorry !) Don't mind the names, but not a fan of names mis spelt or spelt in a funny way than the norm

Sadie Primrose


----------



## k4th

7/10 very pretty

Paige Amber


----------



## jessmke

5/10

Isla Wren


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10 (Love Isla, not a fan of Wren)


Eliana Skye


----------



## Emma23

8/10 very pretty

Evelyn Hope


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 beautiful name


Jennifer Lucy


----------



## Caitie44

Jennifer Lucy - 6/10

I love both the names separately, but they don't really work well together for me.

Penelope Belle


----------



## RubyRainbows

7/10 - very cute!!

Kiara Bella


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Erin Annabelle


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10 very pretty name


Chloe Anne


----------



## Caitie44

8/10
Love the name Chloe! That was in our top three. 

Hazel Madelyn


----------



## RubyRainbows

8/10 - Great name! 


Ava Willow


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10

Georgiana Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10


Ivy Leigh


----------



## mazndave

8/10 love Ivy

Elsie Rae


----------



## Caitie44

8/10 Elsie Rae
Super cute!

Aurora Rosalie


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10 love both names, just not sure on them together.

Georgiana Chloe


----------



## froggyfrog

6/10

Blythe Kailynn


----------



## Caitie44

Blythe Kailynn - 5/10
Not terribly fond of either. :-(

Arwen Claire


----------



## ellahopesky

6/10

Alice Luna


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgina Rose


----------



## DoubleTFun

7/10

Julienne Elizabeth


----------



## mazndave

7/10

Martha Rose


----------



## Emma23

9/10 I love Martha!

Iris Ondine (On-deen)


----------



## littlelily

Iris Ondine 8/10

Ariliya May


----------



## ellahopesky

6/10

Ivy Isabelle


----------



## pippi_89

9/10!

Ilena Nicole


----------



## Kmb007

pippi_89 said:


> 9/10!
> 
> Ilena Nicole

: 8/10


Zara Marie


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10

Isabelle Alice


----------



## nmpjcp2015

8/10 - love Isabelle, don't really like Alice, the variations of Alice are prettier

Charlotte Anastasia


----------



## nicb26

7/10

Poppy Elizabeth


----------



## mom and ttc

not a fan of poppy 5/10

Inara (In-are-a)


----------



## RubyRainbows

3/10

Aaliyah Juliet


----------



## Eleanor ace

5/10, I'm not keen on Ailiyah but I love Juliet :)

Darcie Rose


----------



## cupcakekate

Eleanor ace said:


> 5/10, I'm not keen on Ailiyah but I love Juliet :)
> 
> Darcie Rose

7/10 not keen on Darcie but love Rose

Nancy Jasmine


----------



## pippi_89

6/10 Love both names, they just don't work together for me

Margot Eloise


----------



## Lucy139

6/10 

Indy Elise


----------



## GingerPanda

7/10, I like Indy! Unique!


Lucina Jade


----------



## pippi_89

5/10 hmmm not keen, couldn't tell you why though!

Eti Elise


----------



## mysteriouseye

9/10

Isla Neiva


----------



## MnGmakes3

7/10

Lyndie Hanna


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Pippa Rose


----------



## laura109

6/10 
Sienna kate


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely

Molly Anne


----------



## Luckybug

8/10

Sparrow Raine


----------



## Lauren999

5/10. Love Raine

Jayde Charlotte


----------



## SarahLou372

8/10

And 10/10 for Charlotte one of our favourites :cloud9:

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## Babyvoisey

3/10 I don't mind Chloe but not keen on Elizabeth

Olivia bluebell


----------



## Amy1123

8/10
Not a huge fan of Olivia but one of my favorite guilty pleasure names is bluebell! Over all it sounds nice

Vera Lane


----------



## Lauren999

2/10 not my taste. Sorry :(

Laurelle


----------



## hope4babe

Lauren999 said:


> 2/10 not my taste. Sorry :(
> 
> Laurelle

2/10 sorry, i find that it looks good, but sounds bad

LUANA MAY
LUANA MAYA
LUANA IRIS


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Lily Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Martha Anne


----------



## gracy12

Amya Perla..


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 Love Harriet (not at all biased!!)

Elise Margaret


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10 not my kind of name really 

Lexi


----------



## mazndave

6, goes up to 7 if spelt Lexie!

Cora Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Summer


----------



## Pinkee

/10

Julianna Rae


----------



## mazndave

7/10 Julianna not really my style, but Rae is also my DD's middle name so bumps the score up

Orlaith Rose (pron Orla)


----------



## naturluvr

Not sure about that one like Rose for a middle name so 5/10

Jemma Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

2/10

Skyleigh Willow


----------



## littlelily

4/10
Skyleigh sounds like Kylie which I really don't like but really like Willow.

Arielle Hannah


----------



## BethHx

7
Ita pretty. 

Matilda Daisy


----------



## Radiance

1

Elena Rosalie


----------



## k4th

2/10 - both very pretty but make me think 50 shades & twilight &#55357;&#56853;

Paige Maria


----------



## BethHx

1 not my cup of tea

Annie Charlotte


----------



## jamiemcbride1

5/10 don't like Annie love charlotte tho xx

Jorja grace &#128081;


----------



## BethHx

6
Would be 10 if spelt Georgia 

Phoebe Annabella


----------



## Caitie44

Phoebe Annabella - 7/10

I like the names individually, but they don't sound right together.

Ella Emilia


----------



## jamiemcbride1

9 &#128525;

Aaliyah rose &#128081;&#127872;


----------



## naturluvr

7/10

Holly Elizabeth


----------



## BethHx

9 
Prettt name

Alice Louisa


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10
Evelyn Anne


----------



## BethHx

9

Annie Elsie


----------



## Caitie44

6/10

Eva Joan


----------



## BethHx

6
Its ok but doesnt wow me 

Alice Olivia


----------



## bananabump

5/10

I like Alice but I think it's a bit of a mouthful with Olivia.

Isla Jayne


----------



## PocoHR

9/10 - Love it, but I prefer the traditional spelling of Jane

Norah June


----------



## ellahopesky

5/10, really dislike nora (nitty nora comes to mind!) but i like June as a middle name.

Shelby Alexa


----------



## NavyLadybug

4/10, just not my style. 


Sophie Ellen


----------



## bumblebeexo

9/10 - love it!

Amelia Alice


----------



## RubyRainbows

6/10

Brooklyn Ella


----------



## NavyLadybug

5/10 Pretty but not my style

Remilia Carole-Eve


----------



## PocoHR

7/10 It's interesting, I think it could grow on me, but I'm not sure :) 

Neve Aline


----------



## ellahopesky

7/10, not my style but flows well and could suit a child or an adult :)

Iris Georgia


----------



## RubyRainbows

5/10

Briella Skye


----------



## dani_tinks

4/10 Interesting name but not really to my liking.

Eva Joyce


----------



## BethHx

7 pretty

Matilda Daisy


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Alice Elizabeth


----------



## PocoHR

8/10

Bridgette Renee


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Georgina Anne


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10

Delilah Cadence


----------



## Lauren999

5/10 Sounds very pretty but too old fashioned for my liking. 

Laurelle Robyn


----------



## Caitie44

2/10 Laurelle reminds me of L'Oreal, and just not a fan of the spelling of Robyn. Sorry. :/

Annabelle Grace


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10

Ottilie Willow


----------



## Kiki1993

1/10 ottilee doesn't sound like a name at all to me, willow not keen on either, sorry :flower:

Mirren Grace (Grace is middle name as it is my maiden name)


----------



## RubyRainbows

1/10 - Sorry not a fan of Mirren or Grace, but I do think it's cool to use Grace since it's your maiden name!

Lillian Kiara


----------



## PocoHR

RubyRainbows said:


> 1/10 - Sorry not a fan of Mirren or Grace, but I do think it's cool to use Grace since it's your maiden name!
> 
> Lillian Kiara

5/10 I like Lillian, but not Kiara :)

Aurelie Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 beautiful!

Georgina Rose


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Love It. Classical

Josephine Lily


----------



## mammywannabee

8/10

bobbi


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10 cute &#128149;

Ella Florence


----------



## bumblebeexo

5/10 - really like Florence but Ella is extremely popular here!

Lucy Alice


----------



## Caitie44

6/10 I like the names individually, but not together.

Stella Quinn


----------



## PocoHR

8/10, its very cute :)

Mariette Shea


----------



## lesh07

Gracie-Lou Xx


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10, but i prefer Gracie Louise :flower:

Penelope Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 really elegant

Annabelle Rose


----------



## BethHx

10 beautiful

Matilda Daisy


----------



## ellahopesky

10/10

Lyra Penelope


----------



## Rafferty

7/10 

Katelyn Clover


----------



## PocoHR

3/10 Not my style

Annette Elise


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 love Elise

Lilah Rose


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10 - very pretty

Maisie Seraphine


----------



## mazndave

7/10

Maisie isn't really my cup of tea (due to a horrible old lady I knew!) but Seraphine is so pretty. I actually really like it as a first name.

Thora Rose.


----------



## BethHx

5 not my style

Daisy Annabella


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 

Beatrice Rose


----------



## BethHx

10

Maisy Annabella


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 for Maisie 10/10 for Annabella
(I think Maisie only suits babies and old ladies but not in between!)

Evelyn Anne


----------



## wannabemomy37

10/10, gorgeous! 

Keilani (kay.lon.ee) Michelle


----------



## ellahopesky

7/10

Georgiana Lyra


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Jessica Rose


----------



## mazndave

8/10 

Edie (Edith) Rose


----------



## PocoHR

8/10 Love Edith :)

Hillary Laine


----------



## BethHx

2 not my style sorry 

Daisy Olivia


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10

Bethany Eloise


----------



## pippi_89

6/10

Pretty name just not my taste

Emily Lorelai


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10 - lots of "L's" but v pretty!

Freya May


----------



## mazndave

8/10

Ivy Grace


----------



## Kirsty3051

10/10 

Polly Elizabeth


----------



## bombshellmom

Kirsty3051 said:


> 10/10
> 
> Polly Elizabeth

7/10 Polly is actually a guilty pleasure name for me, I love it but wouldn't use it!


Vada Elise


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10, love Vada, reminds me of 'My Girl' &#128149;

Violet Rae


----------



## lilia

8/10

Isabella Rose


----------



## ellahopesky

8/10 very pretty but very popular!

Florence Isabelle


----------



## ksilme

8/10 

Nya Jane


----------



## ellahopesky

7/10

Willow Iris


----------



## babydustcass

7/ 10

Ella Elyse


----------



## MrsJones1986

6/10

Molly Evelyn


----------



## cupcakekate

8/10 cute!

Connie Alice


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Florence Anne


----------



## LoolaXx

Not my taste but sweet 5/10 

Grace Sofia


----------



## jessiebella86

LoolaXx said:


> Not my taste but sweet 5/10
> 
> Grace Sofia

8/10

Hollie Ava Louise


----------



## k4th

8/10 - prefer it with a "y" (holly) but it sounds beautiful

Phoebe May


----------



## ellahopesky

9/10 :flower: love Phoebe!

Delilah Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Eden Rose


----------



## cupcakekate

7/10

Alice Emma


----------



## Milalacht

7/10: i really love Emma but I think "Alice" is kind of boring.

Philomena


----------



## kcenn

6/10

Abelle


----------



## mammywannabee

8/10

Edie Jane


----------



## keepthefaithx

5
Olivia Susanne


----------



## Caitie44

5/10 - Really not fond of Susannah.

Stella Olivia


----------



## Hopethisyear

7/10

Siobhan Malia


----------



## mazndave

6/10 not really my cup of tea.

Edith Grace (Edie)


----------



## Milalacht

4/10 it sounds pretty harsh in my opinion.

Marta Sophie


----------



## BethHx

3
Not keen on Marta. Unless you meant Martha? 

Matilda Daisy


----------



## jjbubbles28

5
Not a fan of Matilda, but love Daisy

Noelle Angelina


----------



## Milalacht

1/10 
sorry to say but it sounds like a troublemaker in a school class.
did you ever heard about kevinism? :)

Mieke Sophie
[pronounced mee-kuh zofee]


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Sienna Anne


----------



## littlelily

8/10
Love Siena, but find Anne too plain

Seren Rose


----------



## winterbabies3

8/10

Kenzley


----------



## Milalacht

3/10 sorry don't like it. :(

Gioconda


----------



## Kirsty3051

Milalacht said:


> 3/10 sorry don't like it. :(
> 
> Gioconda

0/10 for me, sorry. Reminds me of that Nicki Minaj song. 

Sienna Grace


----------



## Caitie44

10/10 - Beautiful names, and it sounds nice out loud!

Hadley Roseanne


----------



## lesh07

6/10 Love Hadley not to keen on Roseanne. 

Gracie-Alyssa. Xx


----------



## _Meep_

5/10 - love Gracie but might flow better with a single syllable name afterwards?

Coralie Faye


----------



## littlelily

,8/10, like Coralie but prefer Cora

Aaliyah Jasmine


----------



## Caitie44

9/10 - Love both of them!

Hadley Belle


----------



## Hopethisyear

9/10

Makena Joy


----------



## BethHx

2
Evelyn Daisy


----------



## _Meep_

7, it's nice.

Eirfinna (Effie) May


----------



## Caitie44

7/10 - I'm undecided on Eirfinna, mostly because I'm not sure how to pronounce it. However I love the nn Effie, and Effie May sounds lovely.

Lilia Eden


----------



## MUMOF5

Lillia Eden

9/10 both very pretty names &#128149;

Cora Joy


----------



## Kirsty3051

6. Not my taste but they sound good together.

Fiadh (Fee-a) Jade


----------



## MUMOF5

4/10

I know it's not exactly the same but I prefer Thea Jade &#128077;&#127995;

Constance Ella (Connie)


----------



## love.peace

8/10 beautiful name 

Meadow Lily


----------



## hanni

7/10 - is pretty but I'm not sure it would work for an adult. "Hello, meadow speaking"

Franchesca


----------



## Caitie44

10/10 - Absolutely ADORE this name. Although I prefer the spelling Francesca.

Cambria Noelle


----------



## MUMOF5

4/10

Dolcie Iris


----------



## bumblebeexo

4/10 - sorry not too keen! 

Leah Catherine


----------



## amielh

5/10

Bella


----------



## hanni

8/10 
I love it.

Francis


----------



## love.peace

5/10 sorry not my cup of tea. 

Autumn Lily


----------



## Lucy3

Very pretty and feminine 8/10

Mila Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Annabelle Rose


----------



## Hopethisyear

8
Meadow Joy


----------



## hanni

5/10
No so keen sorry

Danika ella


----------



## pippi_89

6
I like both names, they just don't flow together for me.

Marcella Jasmine


----------



## _Meep_

6/10

Xanthe ('Zan-thee') Marie


----------



## hanni

8/10 I like it! Not sure I'd ever be brave enough to use it but it's pretty 

Zara


----------



## xx Emily xx

8

Erin Rose


----------



## Caitie44

5/10 - I think it sounds nice, but I hate how plain Erin is.

Ella Emilia


----------



## Kiki1993

Ella Emilia 10/10 I absolutely love the name Ella, very girly but also works for an adult, so pretty. 

Mirren Grace


----------



## NZAussie86

Amarlie-Rose. 
Pronounced ah-Marlie. Like bob Marly with the aaa sound. Or some say it like ar-Marlie. 

8/10 such a cute name. Full of personality! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bumpy_j

7/10. I think Amarlie is adorable on its own, but Marlie-Rose sounds better as a combo. Not a huge fan of Rose being added on the end of names though.

Emmeline Beatrix (or Emmeline Lyra Beatrix).


----------



## BethHx

8
Like both names

Ruby Matilda


----------



## dani_tinks

7 - not such a fan of Matilda 

Rosabella Beatrice


----------



## SarahLou372

4/10

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10

Rose Theodora


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10

Layla


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10

Cora


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 love it!

Florence Anne


----------



## SarahLou372

3/10

Lucy


----------



## Lauren999

6/10

Jade Rachel


----------



## Twinks

8/10 Really like the name Jade 

Felicity Roseanne (Roseanne is a family name so will definitely be used regardless of first name


----------



## _Meep_

7/10 - Felicity is my niece's middle name. :)

Elora Belle


----------



## Twinks

9/10! Really pretty name! Gosh now I have to think up another name lol I just wanted to comment that I really love Elora Belle lol! 

Sophie Roseanne


----------



## Laroawan

7/10 love sophie not big on roseanne

Rowan Elizabeth


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Zoe


----------



## mazndave

6/10

Nancy Grace


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10 

Sienna Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Annabelle Grace


----------



## StrawBerry2

9/10

Michaela Kiara


----------



## mazndave

6/10

Martha Grace


----------



## dani_tinks

7/10 Like it, don't love it

Rosalie


----------



## BethHx

6 
It's nice

Matilda Lily


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Olivia Rose


----------



## BethHx

7
I love primrose not overly keen on Isla

Annabella Lily


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Sophie Belle


----------



## cupcakekate

7/10

love Belle not overly keen on Sophie

Alice Bella


----------



## blakesmummy09

6/10 not keen on Alice love bella


Anabelle rose


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Zoe Nicole


----------



## Caitie44

10/10 - That's my daughter's name, lol!

Aurora Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 I love it, such a fairytale name &#128149;

Theodora


----------



## Lucy3

Holly Grace


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10

Aubrey Gail


----------



## SarahLou372

Caitie44 - How strange is that!! :haha: Zoe is one of our favourites which is why I put it up here, and Nicole was one I had generated by bounty.

Lucy3 - Holly Grace 9/10 :cloud9: Holly is one of my top favourites 

jenmcn1 - Aubrey Gail 8/10 Aubrey is really cute but not too keen on Gail :shrug:

Leah


----------



## Kirsty3051

7/10 nice name but not something I'd use. 

Sienna


----------



## SarahLou372

7/10

Kira


----------



## BethHx

3
Violet Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

9/10 Love Violet &#128149;

Ivy


----------



## BethHx

10
I love Ivy but I could never use it as it reminds me of IV fluids and I had loads of those during my pregnancy lol.

Lily Matilda


----------



## MUMOF5

BethHx said:


> 10
> I love Ivy but I could never use it as it reminds me of IV fluids and I had loads of those during my pregnancy lol.
> 
> Lily Matilda

&#128518;
8/10 I like them both but not sure they fit well together?, but I do think they sound better round the other way.

Lily Ella


----------



## amielh

7/10 not keen on Josephine 

Freya Olivia


----------



## AngelofTroy

6/10 - not bad but nothing special to me 

Tabitha Rosemary


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love Nora &#128149;

Cora


----------



## NinjaPanda

5/10 - Cora is a little too much of an old sounding name for me

DH and I like this one:
Jaesa (pronounced Jay-sah)


----------



## Caitie44

Jaesa - 2/10 Really not my taste, sorry, and not a fan of made up (*sounding) names. :/

Molly Serena


----------



## NinjaPanda

Haha, it's actually not a made up name. Just a rare welsh name. I met a girl with that name while living overseas


----------



## _Meep_

5/10 (Molly Serena).

I love Jaesa!

Ida ('eye-da') Corisande ('co-ris-AHnd').


----------



## NinjaPanda

9/10 - Ida Corisande

I love Corisande! On it's own I wouldn't normally be a fan of Ida but I really really like those two together.

Satele (Sah-tell) Nyrie (Nigh-ree)


----------



## BethHx

1
Really not my style

Violet Lily


----------



## NinjaPanda

7/10 Violet Lily

Love Violet, not a fan of Lily

Taiya Elizabeth


----------



## keepthefaithx

4 like elizabeth

Shea olivia


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 love Olivia but not keen on Shea

Olivia Noelle


----------



## NinjaPanda

5/10 Olivia noelle ..... I like noelle. Olivia was ruined for me when I had an annoying parent of a student named Olivia.

Joelle Amelie (I went to school with a girl named Joelle, always thought it was pretty)


----------



## SarahLou372

Joelle 4/10 But Amelie 8/10 

Faith


----------



## iakyri

5/10 -- no strong feelings either way

Daisy


----------



## mazndave

7/10

Edith Grace (nn Edie)


----------



## Caitie44

Edith Grace - 10/10 Love this name!!

Stella Olivia


----------



## NinjaPanda

8/10 Stella Olivia.... I had a friend in uni who named her daughter that!

Serena


----------



## TTCnum2

5/10
Tessa Shea [Tess for short]


----------



## NinjaPanda

5/10

Ireland Rose


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

I'm really not very good at thinking of names or putting first and middle names together.. well will have to try soon :haha:

Rebecca


----------



## cupcakekate

8/10 lovely classic girls name!

Alice Daisy


----------



## babydustcass

8/10 love both names but not sure I'd use them together. 


Monroe Lily


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Rose Annabelle


----------



## SarahLou372

6/10

Sounds good the other way round too :thumbup:

Chloe Elizabeth


----------



## Caitie44

8/10 Chloe Elizabeth

Arabella Violet


----------



## JessyG

10/10 gorgeous

Meadow

Cant think of a good enough middle name!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

6-7 I really like unusual unique names & Meadow is very individual :flower:


* Orla Jasmine *


----------



## cupcakekate

9/10 love both those names!

Madeleine Fearne


----------



## BethHx

7 
I don't feel they go together

Daisy Matilda


----------



## Kirsty3051

5/10 don't like them together. 

Thea Violet


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 really pretty

Florence Anne


----------



## JessyG

8/10 love it however I detest the nn Flo so didn't use it last time. (surprisingly it was the first girl name we agreed on)

Olive Amae


----------



## dani_tinks

8/10 very pretty

Isabella Joy


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 Love Isabella but Joy is too old fashioned for my liking

Olivia Noelle


----------



## jasminemarie

Olivia Noelle -- 8/10
Love it, something seems a tiny bit weird with the flow to me otherwise would be a 10!

Allison Marie


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 I like Marie as a middle name but not too keen on Allison

Rebecca Noelle


----------



## BethHx

6
Not keen on Rebecca

Daisy Annabella


----------



## xprincessx

8/10 Love that but prefer Daisy Annabelle

Evie Rose


----------



## jasminemarie

Evie Rose - 7/10 
Love Rose, not huge on Evie

Autumn Anne


----------



## JessyG

6/10 love Noelle but Rebecca has the nn Becky which I don't like.

Alice Jane


----------



## JessyG

Sorry my post was sooo delayed for some reason

9/10 love Autumn. Ann is nice as well I would prefer Anne or Anna though.


----------



## cupcakekate

8/10 Alice is my favourite girls name but not keen on Jane!

Alice Eva


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 I like both names but feel they don't go well together

Evelyn


----------



## BethHx

10 love Evelyn 

Annie Olivia


----------



## JessyG

7/10 Annie is cute Olivia is a little too popular now for my liking but still a lovely name.

Aubrey Eve


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 lovely

Imogen Anne


----------



## jasminemarie

Annie Olivia - 8/10
I actually really like this but it reminds me of a little girl so once she's grownup it would be weird, although I suppose she could just go by Ann .

Gordon
(My 3 year old chose it lmao)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Haha don't think much of Gordon for a girl sorry XD

Tabitha Rosemary Ann


----------



## cupcakekate

7/10 cute :)

Luna Jasmine


----------



## JessyG

8/10 super cute. 

Polly Anne


----------



## gingajewel

6/10 cute for a little girl but perhaps wouldn't work on an adult?

Mila isobella


----------



## lottie_2007

8/10

Elsie Poppy


----------



## Caitie44

5/10 Elsie Poppy - I think it's a super cute name, but definitely more for a little one vs an adult. I definitely picture a doe-eyed Zooey Deschanel-esque adult with this name, lol!

Madelyn Rosalie


----------



## jasminemarie

Madelyn Rosalie - 10/10 beautiful, I love it!

Allison Amanda Marie


----------



## JessyG

7/10 not big on Amanda but I find middle names are quite often family names so based on Allison I like it and think Allie is super cute nn.

Elodie Opal


----------



## BethHx

4
Not my taste 

Alice Evelyn


----------



## MollyNorwood

Alice Evelyn 9/10- I loooove this, not 100% on Evelyn but still sounds lovely together.

Lucy Eve


----------



## Lucy3

Lovely name, especially with a longer last name. 9/10

Mia Grace &#127800;


----------



## jasminemarie

Mia Grace 9/10 almost 100% in love with it haha!

Caitlyn Cora Lynn


----------



## xprincessx

3/10 Caitlyn Cora is a bit of a mouthful in terms of both beginning with the same "C" sound...and Lynn seems a bit pointless as it is already present in the name Caitlyn

Ivy Sophia


----------



## jasminemarie

xprincessx said:


> 3/10 Caitlyn Cora is a bit of a mouthful in terms of both beginning with the same "C" sound...and Lynn seems a bit pointless as it is already present in the name Caitlyn
> 
> Ivy Sophia

Wow, I didn't even realize all the things you mentioned. I saw the 3/10 score and was like why then saw the explaination and realized that it all made perfect sense and seems silly now.


----------



## BommaMomma

Vada Lucille


----------



## gaiagirl

8/10 Very cool unique choice! Never heard Vada but am intrigued.

Odette Elyse


----------



## JessyG

6/10 

Olive Penelope


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10


Ruby Elizabeth


----------



## hotpinklily84

7/10



Madrian Lannae


----------



## Lucy3

Sounds like quite a unique name? Hard for me to say as I'm not exactly sure how to I'd say them. 6/10 :) 

Annabel Mary-Grace


----------



## jasminemarie

8/10 I really like it. :) 

Abigail Marine


----------



## BethHx

5
Never been a fan of Abigail but it's ok. 

Lydia Daisy


----------



## salamander91

8/10 beautiful name

Cora-Lily


----------



## jenmcn1

So pretty 8/10

Adeline Grace


----------



## gaiagirl

9/10

Love Adeline and Adelaide as well.

Elyse Catherine


----------



## MrsAmk

Cute!! 8/10

Montgomery (Monty) Mae


----------



## jenmcn1

Love it! 8/10

Ailish (pronounced Ay-lish)


----------



## LilacPetal

Lovely! 8/10

Eleanor Olivia


----------



## dani_tinks

7/10 I love both names but not together

Isabella Beatrice


----------



## xprincessx

7/10

I like Isabelle but not keen on Beatrice

Tillie-Rose


----------



## cupcakekate

5/10

Ruby Alice


----------



## xprincessx

6/10 Ruby is Ok but I don't like Alice much, I do think it flows nicely though.

Olivia Rose


----------



## xx Emily xx

10 beautiful

Annabelle Rose


----------



## EmmySocks

9/10 lovely ring to it.

Emilia Willow


----------



## xprincessx

9/10

I love that name but prefer Amelia to Emilia 

Aaliyah Mae


----------



## Eleanor ace

4/10

Tabitha Wren


----------



## Laroawan

6/10

Cora Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10 for Cora but not keen on Elizabeth (they do flow though!)

Sienna Rose


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 Flows very nicely

Scarlett Olivia (what DH wants to call bubble if it's a girl)


----------



## Caitie44

Scarlett Olivia - 10/10 I love this name!! If it's what you want to name your LO, I feel it goes really well with Callum and Amelie too. :flower:

Adelaide Pearl


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Martha Daisy


----------



## xprincessx

5/10 Love Daisy but not crazy on Martha

Darcie Noelle (DH's back up name incase Scarlett Olivia doesn't work)


----------



## Kirsty3051

9/10 - lovely! prefer the spelling Darcy though.

Penelope Alice


----------



## MrsAmk

Kirsty3051 said:


> 9/10 - lovely! prefer the spelling Darcy though.
> 
> Penelope Alice

8/10 

Kory Elizabeth


----------



## xprincessx

4/10 I prefer Kory spelt Cory and also prefer it for a boy over a girl

Amy Jennifer


----------



## bumblebeexo

7/10 - I really like the name Amy.

Evie Alice


----------



## xprincessx

7/10 Love Evie, not too keen on Alice but think it flows nicely!

Francesca Elizabeth


----------



## MrsAmk

xprincessx said:


> 7/10 Love Evie, not too keen on Alice but think it flows nicely!
> 
> Francesca Elizabeth

4/10

Not too keen on Francesca but love Elizabeth

Aurora "Rory" Mae


----------



## Kirsty3051

7/10 love Aurora and the nickname Rory. Dislike Mae. 

Aria


----------



## sn0wbunnie

Kirsty3051 said:


> 7/10 love Aurora and the nickname Rory. Dislike Mae.
> 
> Aria


7/10

Emalynn Victoria


----------



## xprincessx

4/10 Not keen on either name but think it flows nicely

Molly-Rose Christine


----------



## Caitie44

7/10 - Normally not a fan of hyphenated names, but Molly-Rose sounds really cute! Not a huge fan of Christine, however.

Tallulah Riley


----------



## ssarahh

Caitie44 said:


> 7/10 - Normally not a fan of hyphenated names, but Molly-Rose sounds really cute! Not a huge fan of Christine, however.
> 
> Tallulah Riley

9/10. Love it.

I'm thinking about ...

Poppy Lila


----------



## xprincessx

9/10 Love the names just not sure if they go together too well

Lily Faye


----------



## threebirds

9/10
Juno Bay


----------



## Bumblebee117

threebirds said:


> 9/10
> Juno Bay

8/10

Loooove Juno, not too keen on Bay.

Maya Irene


----------



## xprincessx

5/10 I like Maya but don't like Irene 

Esmeralda


----------



## froggyfrog

7/10

Teagan Marie


----------



## cupcakekate

5/10

Annie Emilia


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 

Molly Anne


----------



## BommaMomma

xx Emily xx said:


> 5/10
> 
> Molly Anne

8/10

Avery Snow


----------



## gaiagirl

6/10 Reminds me of Aldous Snow from Forgetting Sarah Marshall lol. Avery is pretty though! 

Cora Adeline


----------



## chelsealynnb

7/10
Maisie Lynn


----------



## mommyhopeful2

7/10

Isabella Trinity F.


----------



## chelsealynnb

7/10

Aubree Brielle


----------



## blakesmummy09

7/10
Love Aubree 


Mila rose


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10

Adaline Winter


----------



## chelsealynnb

6/10

Charlee Brielle


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## sn0wbunnie

chelsealynnb said:


> 6/10
> 
> Charlee Brielle

Chelsea I remember you from the Marchmallows 2015 group! Congrats on being pregnant again! We are currently trying for #3! :happydance:




xx Emily xx said:


> 6/10
> 
> Evelyn Rose


9/10


Aerilee Anne


----------



## Mrsmac02

Ooh Aerilee is pretty, I've not heard it before 8/10

Emily Charlotte


----------



## chelsealynnb

8/10 (cute!) 

Olivia Brielle


----------



## babydust818

10/10 I am actually torn between those names myself!

Iris Eloise


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10 pretty

Florence Ivy


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10, love both names :)

Iris Annabel


----------



## Dime Cuando

9/10 very pretty and feminine

Arianna Eve


----------



## maria43

9/10 very pretty

Eva Juliette


----------



## weepolly

Lovely 9/10

Millie Rose


----------



## xjessibabyx

9/10
Very cute

Lottie Elizabeth Ivy


----------



## chelsealynnb

1/10 (I don't like Lottie but we're from different countries, too, maybe it's more common over there)

Scarlett Brielle


----------



## Kirsty3051

7/10 Love Scarlett. Not a fan of Brielle but it's not terrible. 

Amelie Jane


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10, Really pretty :).

Lucia Rose


----------



## maria43

10/10 love it. Lucia is on our list and Rose is a family name that we're considering for the middle name. So Lucia Rose is a possible combo for our baby! It's gorgeous :)

Liliana Elizabeth


----------



## sn0wbunnie

maria43 said:
 

> 10/10 love it. Lucia is on our list and Rose is a family name that we're considering for the middle name. So Lucia Rose is a possible combo for our baby! It's gorgeous :)
> 
> Liliana Elizabeth

5/10
I LOOOVE Liliana but hate Elizabeth


Piper Rose


----------



## Laroawan

5/10 Not a fan of Piper but like Rose especially for a middle name.

Hazel Elizabeth


----------



## FayDanielle

1/10 - sorry, I dislike both names. 

*Elsie Rae *


----------



## sn0wbunnie

FayDanielle said:


> 1/10 - sorry, I dislike both names.
> 
> *Elsie Rae *


8/10 LOVE Rae... & Elsie is cute!!!


Lovena Rae


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10 not keen on Lovena but like Rae

Georgia Mae


----------



## Just1more2

4/10

Hazel Faye


----------



## mum22ttc#3

2/10 sorry not keen on either

Piper Grace


----------



## GeralynB

6/10

Juliette Anne


----------



## sn0wbunnie

8/10 very pretty!

Mia Grace


----------



## hundredage

LunaRose said:


> 5/10
> 
> Eva Amelie

Amelie sounds great. Eva not so much 

Mine is Stefani Aerielle


----------



## hundredage

Sorry, forgot the figure...thats 6/10


----------



## corgankidd

6/10 not crazy about the spelling of the middle name

Jolene Grace


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Sophia Marie


----------



## MrsAmk

7/10

Elizabeth "Eliza" Mae


----------



## gaiagirl

6/10 There's a local politician by that name here! May though, as last name. I like her but I'm not crazy about the name Elizabeth :)

Cora Leigh


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

India Rae


----------



## corgankidd

10/10 - love it!

Gaia Rose


----------



## pippi_89

9/10

Eleanor Jasmine


----------



## Eleanor ace

7/10, I love Eleanor and Jasmine is pretty but I'm not so keen on them together.

Alice Rose


----------



## GeralynB

6/10

Juliette Anne


----------



## mum22ttc#3

4/10

Layla Grace


----------



## MrsAmk

Libby Mae


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 not keen on Libby as a first name, prefer it as a nn for Elizabeth 

Matilda Anne


----------



## j1405

9/10 - I like Matilda Anne, it has a lovely ring to it.

Mine is : Hayley Skye


----------



## Wishing_well

5/10 Not keen on Hayley 

Dahlia Wren


----------



## OhHappyZ

7 I think Dahlias are beautiful flowers, but wren reminds me of the renaissance faire.

Hazel


----------



## Wishing_well

7/10

Vana Ramona


----------



## mac1979

7/10

Sabine Alexandria


----------



## mum22ttc#3

5/10

Maisie Grace


----------



## sn0wbunnie

mum22ttc#3 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Maisie Grace


5/10

Mia Ruth


----------



## OhHappyZ

6/10

Seraphina Wilde


----------



## gaiagirl

6/10

Cora Elise


----------



## weepolly

gaiagirl said:


> 6/10
> 
> Cora Elise

9/10 love both names


Nuala Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Elora Aspen


----------



## OhHappyZ

9/10 I love Aspen!!

Willow Dixon


----------



## napamermaid

Rylee faith
Willow hope


----------



## pam1532

Willow Dixon 8/10

Rylee Faith 5/10
Willow Hope 7/10


Valerie


----------



## Kiki1993

Valerie - 7/10 - haven't heard any valeries in a while :)

Macie Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Evangeline Rose


----------



## OhHappyZ

8/10

Summer Aspen


----------



## george83

OhHappyZ said:


> 8/10
> 
> Summer Aspen

9/10, am loving the name summer at the minute

Ebony Grace


----------



## Tasha

8/10 I adore Ebony but Grace is very common now.


Tansey Oriana.


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 flows but not my cuppa tea

Nancy Rose


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10

Adeline Grace


----------



## HappyAnjeL

7/10

Ariana Skye


----------



## Laroawan

9/10 I love it.

Imogen Mae


----------



## OhHappyZ

10/10!!!! But my OH would never approve.

Liliette Wilde


----------



## isabella92

7/10 not my style but pretty

Amelie Skye


----------



## Carrie13

9/10 very pretty

Vivian Ophelia


----------



## OhHappyZ

2/10 Reminds me of an awful baby sitter I had as a kid haha

Harper Adelia


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Elena Rose


----------



## chelsealynnb

6/10

Aubree Madelyn


----------



## OhHappyZ

9/10 So adorable and sweet

Sparrow Dixon


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not sure about sparrow

Ella Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

xx Emily xx said:


> Ella Rose

10/10 beautiful names &#128149;
Elsie


----------



## FayDanielle

12/10 :haha: Naming my daughter Elsie Rose! So..

Elsie Rose


----------



## corgankidd

9/10 I think it is a very pretty name!

Mabel Ann (my deceased mom's middle name) Sounds pretty old fashioned, but that's kind of what I like about it....
Or...
Juna Rae


----------



## xx Emily xx

Not keen on Juna Rae 5/10
But Mabel Ann is lovely 9/10

Bethany Rose


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10. Where I'm from Ive heard quite a few people pronounce the name "Beffany", which I really dislike

Ruby Iris


----------



## corgankidd

9/10 Ruby was on my list but my husband vetoed :(

My husband just told me his name choice and I really like it! Our last name is Zak so he suggested:
Zoe Lynn Zak


----------



## FayDanielle

8/10

I love how Zoe Lynn flows so well! 

Elodie Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 love it

Connie Ella


----------



## OhHappyZ

4/10

Sterling Clarity


----------



## MissYogi

6/10 (I think I would like it more if one of my students wasn't called Sterling) 
Kamryn Elizabeth


----------



## HappyAnjeL

6/10.. I like Elizabeth but am not in love with Kamryn ( I know 4 boys named Cameron/ Kamron so associate it too much with boys I think)

Kathryn Elizabeth


----------



## AngelofTroy

7/10 I prefer the spelling Catherine. 

Juniper Rosemary


----------



## OhHappyZ

8/10 Rosemary is my most favorite herb!! 

Ember Wilde


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Jovi Anara


----------



## OhHappyZ

5/10

Rita Camarina


----------



## MissYogi

7/10

Abigail Lynn


----------



## Wishing_well

1/10 sorry!

Sorrel Mila


----------



## AnnCook158

Emily Moore


----------



## xx Emily xx

Sorrel Mila 7/10

Emily Moore 6/10 not keen on Moore


Sienna Mae


----------



## Jezika

7/10

Leomie


----------



## AngelofTroy

2/10 

Ethel Rose


----------



## Jezika

3/10 I'm not a fan of Ethel but Rose is pretty.

Along the lines of older names...

Athenia (Attie)


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Erin Mae


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Blair Fallon


----------



## OhHappyZ

3/10

Hazel Anna


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10
Florence Rose


----------



## Wishing_well

4/10

Nya Haven


----------



## minties

I like Nya but Haven is a little cheesy. 4/10. 

Aisling.


----------



## Jezika

7/10

Reesa Mae


----------



## jenmcn1

7/10 cute name!

Magnolia Grace (Maggie for nickname)


----------



## OhHappyZ

7/10, love the name, hate the nickname.

Summer Sage


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Martha Rose


----------



## jenmcn1

9/10 love it!!!

Everly Grace


----------



## MUMOF5

10/10 beautiful &#128149;

Delilah


----------



## Wishing_well

2/10

Ramona Fawn


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not sure about Ramona but it flows nicely

Molly Anne


----------



## Jezika

8/10

Lily Victoria


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Florence Mae


----------



## jenmcn1

9/10

Everly Grace
Or 
Audrey Grace


----------



## DaisyDreamer

8/10 Audrey Grace. Seen your other post, it's grown on me!

Tara (short-a sound) Valentine


----------



## malia

2/10 sorry I'm really not keen on Tara!

Thea Charlotte


----------



## DaisyDreamer

It's my SIL's name :haha:

4/10 love charlotte don't really get Thea.. (Thee-uh? Tay-uh? Tea-uh?)

Nora Kaily


----------



## malia

Haha, thee-ah!

7/10. Love Nora, but not keen on Kaily!

Cora Charlotte


----------



## DaisyDreamer

6/10 like the names just not together

Robin Leigh


----------



## MUMOF5

7/10

Ava Constance


----------



## +tivethoughts

8/10 - love Constance 

Eliza Florence Simone


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10 love Eliza Florence but not a fan if someone

Ella Mae


----------



## Wishing_well

3/10 Not a fan of Mae

Jovi Olive


----------



## LoraLoo

6/10

Love Olive, not keen on Jovi!

Ada Rosemary


----------



## Jezika

6/10

Myla Rose


----------



## jenmcn1

10/10 LOVE that name. Absolutely beautiful!!

Everly Grace


----------



## Jezika

Aww thanks, and I genuinely love THAT name, so 10/10!

Penny Mae


----------



## LoraLoo

9/10

May Elizabeth


----------



## DaisyDreamer

7/10 don't like elizabeth

Lily Mae


----------



## LoraLoo

8/10

Willow Rose


----------



## DaisyDreamer

9/10
Frieda Jade


----------



## jenmcn1

Jezika said:


> Aww thanks, and I genuinely love THAT name, so 10/10!
> 
> Penny Mae

Awe thank you...I've actually come across a lot of people who hate the name which makes me kinda sad lol. Ah well


----------



## jenmcn1

DaisyDreamer said:


> 9/10
> Frieda Jade

8/10 very pretty

Hadley Grace


----------



## LoraLoo

7/10

Evelyn Rose


----------



## Johnpet

LoraLoo said:


> 9/10
> 
> May Elizabeth

9/10

India Scarlett


----------



## DaisyDreamer

4/10

Mazzy Lynn


----------



## jenmcn1

8/10 pretty!

Adeline Grace


----------



## DaisyDreamer

8/10

Kiera Reed


----------



## OhHappyZ

6/10

Seraphina Wilde


----------



## DaisyDreamer

1/10

Hadley Julia


----------



## jenmcn1

9/10 love Hadley!

Everly Quinn


----------



## DaisyDreamer

8/10 I really like Quinn and Everly sure is growing on me :)

Ayla McKenzie


----------



## malia

9/10, I like it :)

Nora Charley


----------



## jenmcn1

Love Nora!!! 10/10

Everly SAGE(thoughts on middle name?)


----------



## OhHappyZ

10/10 LOVE that nature inspired middle name and both together are amazing!

Summer Sage


----------



## DaisyDreamer

6/10 I like both the names not together, sounds like a spice :)

Stella Vivian


----------



## jenmcn1

OhHappyZ said:


> 10/10 LOVE that nature inspired middle name and both together are amazing!
> 
> Summer Sage

Ohhhh I love that name!!!!! Seriously! 10/10


----------



## OhHappyZ

Thank you! It has been on my list for years!!

Stella Vivian is a 5/10 love the first name, not keen on the middle.

Another one from my list:
Summer Hazel


----------



## DaisyDreamer

9/10 I like the appeal to that esp Hazel. Have you considered the spelling Somer?

Hazel Quinn


----------



## OhHappyZ

8/10 - I love Hazel but Quinn changes sides on the daily for me. Some days I love it, some days nah.

No I love Summer as is, not a fan of Somer, too close to somber haha.

Summer Lilliette


----------



## DaisyDreamer

9/10 good flow

Luna Soleil (so-lay)


----------



## littlejenx

Luna soleil-4/10 I really want to like Luna but I just hear Luna-tick. Such a shame. The middle name makes me think of ice lollies (just saying) 

Bethany Arabella


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ice lollies interesting

6/10 I like Bethany not so much Arabella

Misha Jordan


----------



## Jezika

6/10 - love Misha a lot, not sure about Jordan

Eva Rae


----------



## DaisyDreamer

7/10

Owlynn Kay


----------



## corgankidd

8/10 I think Owlynn is such a unique name! 

Zoe Katolina


----------



## MUMOF5

5/10, sorry never been a fan of Zoe, katolina is cute tho. 

Darcie Ella


----------



## threebirds

Grania Heather


----------



## MUMOF5

threebirds said:


> Grania Heather

2/10

Darcie Ella


----------



## DaisyDreamer

6/10 like the names not together though

Zena June


----------



## Angusplusone

DaisyDreamer said:


> 6/10 like the names not together though
> 
> Zena June

7/10
I went to school with a girl named Zena (pronounced Zayna) and think it's beautiful. I'm not really a big fan of June though.

Bowie Estelle


----------



## DaisyDreamer

7/0 classic but misses the mark with the double e sound

Ashley Wren


----------



## LoraLoo

DaisyDreamer said:


> 7/0 classic but misses the mark with the double e sound
> 
> Ashley Wren

9/10.. Love!

May Evelyn


----------



## OhHappyZ

6/10

Cookie May


----------



## LoraLoo

5/10 love May but cookie is a biscuit! 

Anna Rose


----------



## OhHappyZ

4/10 too simple.

I love cookies though! Ok lets do this then...

Claire Cookie


----------



## DaisyDreamer

0/10 hate both names 

Valerie Meadow


----------



## LoraLoo

DaisyDreamer said:


> 0/10 hate both names
> 
> Valerie Meadow

&#128514;&#128514; that made me laugh I don't think ive seen a 0 before lol!

6/10

Nancy Eleanor


----------



## OhHappyZ

5/10 don't like Valerie but love meadow. (ouch, hate is such a strong word! Cookies are delicious)

Lilliette May


----------



## DaisyDreamer

Ok yes it is a strong word I _*strongly dislike*_ those names but 8/10 love lilliette may

Lyla Serenity


----------



## malia

6/10

Like Lyla, not keen on Serenity. It's a bit corny.

Rhea Fay


----------



## LoraLoo

6/10

Annabel Jane


----------



## DaisyDreamer

7/10 not a fan of Jane

Kiera Pearl


----------



## Angusplusone

7/10 I'm nit a huge fan of Kiera but I like Pearl!

Sayla Ellen


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10 not sure about sayla but Ellen is a sweet middle name

Sophia Rose


----------



## FaithyJ

Almost used this name myself, 8/10

Jonelle Rose


----------



## DaisyDreamer

5/10 not keen on Jonelle and there are Roses everywhere but sounds nice together

Mila Noelle


----------



## true_believer

9/10 I love the name Mila  

April Nicole


----------



## Jezika

6/10

Ella Sofia


----------



## MUMOF5

Jezika said:


> Ella Sofia

10/10, very pretty &#128149;

Gracie Iris


----------



## LoraLoo

8/10 love both names individually but together a bit too much I think. Grace Iris goes perfect I think.

Hannah Ivy


----------



## leigh5774

Love Hannah! 10/10 Ivy is pretty too. I don't love them together though.
Sophia Paige or
Aubrey Catherine


----------



## MLK

I love Adalyn Kate


----------



## LoraLoo

Adalyn Kate 9/10

Ellen Elizabeth


----------



## MUMOF5

Ellen Elizabeth 8/10 both classics &#128149;
Rosa


----------



## Jezika

9/10

Matilda Mae


----------



## ljminer

8/10

Sophia Penelope


----------



## xjessibabyx

6/10 

Paisley Elizabeth


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Florence Mae


----------



## Lucasmum

10/10 I just love both names would love Florence but OH was dead against it 

Skylar Rose


----------



## BlaireUK

8/10 - very pretty.

Poppy Jayne


----------



## MissYogi

5/10 

Peyton Elizabeth


----------



## katie12

6/10 NMS but it's cute.

Charlotte Ophelia


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Amelia Irene


----------



## Stategirl

8/10

Adaline Katherine


----------



## xx Emily xx

6/10

Isabelle Anne


----------



## MKaykes

10/10 very pretty name! 

Carly Christine


----------



## xprincessx

5/10 I am not too keen on either name but they are not 'bad' names iykwim

Sophia Marie


----------



## MUMOF5

8/10

Rosa Lily


----------



## MUMOF5

*bump


----------



## xprincessx

5/10 I like Lily but I am not keen on Rosa

Poppy Olivia


----------



## MUMOF5

6/10

Lyla Primrose


----------



## Eleanor ace

6/10- Love Primrose, not keen on Lyla

Lyra Eve


----------



## xprincessx

9/10 I think it's really pretty!

Annabella Rose


----------



## LoraLoo

9/10 love it

Elizabeth Mary


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10


Daisy Charlotte


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

6/10
Halle Belle


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10


Emily Lucy


----------



## NinjaPanda

6/10.... I like both names seperately but I have a weird thing about first name and middle name ending with the same sound.

Jaesa Ryan (first name is pronounced jay-sah)


----------



## ikaria

4/10 
I like the name Ryan as a middle name, but I'm not too fond of Jaesa

Magnolia Anne


----------



## Bevziibubble

6/10

Naomi Elizabeth


----------



## LoraLoo

5/10 love Elizabeth but not fussed in Naomi. 

Elodie Autumn


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Evie Jennifer


----------



## brandij1097

Bevziibubble said:


> 9/10
> 
> Evie Jennifer

5/10

Ivy Kay


----------



## ikaria

4/10

Dahlia Grace


----------



## Jezika

8.5/10

Keeley Mae (just made that up)


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Felicity Lauren


----------



## Hope83

6/10

Ella June


----------



## MUMOF5

Hope83 said:


> Ella June

10 for Ella &#128149;

3 for June&#128078;&#127995;

Rosa Lilly


----------



## jessicasmum

Hope83 said:


> 6/10
> 
> Ella June

Sorry I know someone already rated this name but had to post, 10/10 love this as both names after my late grandma's and I used both names for my daughter's middle names :D


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> Hope83 said:
> 
> 
> Ella June
> 
> 10 for Ella &#128149;
> 
> 3 for June&#128078;&#127995;
> 
> Rosa LillyClick to expand...

Reposted


----------



## ikaria

5/10

Ariana Beth


----------



## MKaykes

7/10

Brianna Grace

*I have to note, it is kind of fun to see the difference of opinions between the U.S. and European commenters :)


----------



## Lucy3

7/10 &#128522;

Hailey Mia &#128149;


----------



## SarahP13

Lucy3 said:


> 7/10 &#128522;
> 
> Hailey Mia &#128149;

7/10

Like both names a lot but not sure I like them together! 


Beatrice Jane


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10 for Beatrice but not as keen on Jane

Florence Anne


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Hannah Julia


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Alysha Jayne


----------



## LoraLoo

6/10

Harriet Everly


----------



## xx Emily xx

10/10!!! Although prefer Harriet Eve!! 

Martha Rose


----------



## ikaria

7/10

Penelope Jade


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10


Jessica Anne


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10

Laura Rose


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Sofia eve


----------



## LoraLoo

8/10 obviously love Eve!

Robyn Rosemary


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

6/10 love both names...just not together

Felicity Grace


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Kimberley Louise


----------



## Lucy3

Hi Bev :) 

Love Louise but not a huge fan of Kimberley 7/10

Sophie Grace


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Esme Rebecca


----------



## ikaria

6/10
Not a fan of Esme


Isabella Jade


----------



## LoraLoo

6/10

Isabella's lovely but every other child where I live is called it now

Ave Louisa


----------



## Loneco13

7/10
Imogen Quinn


----------



## Lucy3

7/10

Sarah Charlotte &#128150;


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Amelia Jade


----------



## jasminemarie

9/10 for Amelia Jade I love it!

Abigail Marie


----------



## ikaria

7/10
Not a fan of Marie.

Sarah Juliet


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Amelia Pippa


----------



## LoraLoo

8/10 love both but prefer Phillipa and pippa as Nn

Heidi Victoria


----------



## ikaria

6/10
Not a fan of Heidi, but Victoria is wonderful!

Eden James


----------



## LoraLoo

10/10 love it!

Matilda May


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Esme Louise


----------



## Eleanor ace

8/10

Ophelia Wren


----------



## LoraLoo

7/10 love Ophelia not keen on Wren

Tilly Eleanor


----------



## Eleanor ace

9/10

Juliet Eva


----------



## ikaria

10/10
Two of my favourite names!

Alexis Faith


----------



## jasminemarie

9/10, I love faith as a middle name!

Abigail Lynn


----------



## Jezika

8/10 - unexpectedly cute!

Niah Mae


----------



## jessmke

6/10. I like Mae but not so keen on Niah.

Elsie Brin


----------



## OhHappyZ

7/10 Love the rustic feel, but I'm not sure if they fit well together.

Hazel Mae


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Charlotte Daisy


----------



## LoraLoo

7/10 Daisy is a bit frilly for me

Ebony Jay


----------



## ikaria

9/10

Noka Elise


----------



## LoraLoo

4/10 don't like Noka at all but Elise is pretty

Eloise Nova


----------



## ikaria

6/10

Monica Joan


----------



## LoraLoo

5/10

Isla Emmaline


----------



## BecksBabyB

Eliza Jade


----------



## ikaria

10/10

I love it!

Adalie Rose


----------



## Jlh05

9/10 

Adelynn Rose


----------



## george83

9/10, like that it's something slightly different.

Matilda May?


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Ariel Paige


----------



## LoraLoo

5/10

Lucy Anna


----------



## Mystarlight

9/10

Fiona May


----------



## Mystarlight

9/10

Fiona May


----------



## Twag

8/10

Isabella Aileen


----------



## ikaria

8/10

Astra Louise


----------



## LoraLoo

3/10- astra is a car in the uk. Love Louise though!

Louise Olivia


----------



## BlueChameleon

8/10 

Lola Francesca


----------



## ikaria

LoraLoo said:


> astra is a car in the uk.

:haha: Did not know that! It means 'star' in Latin.

Lola Francesca - 5/10 - I'm not a fan of Lola. I don't know why, but it seems like a stripper name to me :blush:

Magnolia Jade


----------



## PrettyInInk42

9.2/10

Emma Lynn Morgen


----------



## LoraLoo

8/10

Anna Faith


----------



## BlueChameleon

8/10 

Caitlin Mae


----------



## LoraLoo

9/10

Abigail Neve


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Alana Rose


----------



## ikaria

7/10

Violet Aileen


----------



## LoraLoo

7/10

Orla Elizabeth


----------



## ikaria

9/10

A really wonderful name! I've never heard of Orla before!


Nora Lee


----------



## clynn393

8/10

Nova Serenity


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Zoe Amelia


----------



## ikaria

9/10

Serena Paige


----------



## Jezika

8/10

Isla Rae


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Lois Elizabeth


----------



## JessyG

5/10 

Edith Alice


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Martha Rose


----------



## Sarahcake

8/10 :)

Harley Ann


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Helena Rose


----------



## JessyG

6/10

Penelope Jane


----------



## Sarahcake

9/10 very pretty

Ruby Rae


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Hannah Elizabeth


----------



## JessyG

8/10 

Alice Margaret


----------



## Eleanor ace

10/10 (this was my Grandma's name :))

Lyra Blythe


----------



## Dream143r

6/10

Tyler Elizabeth


----------



## JessyG

3/10 not a fan of Tyler sorry

Elodie Jane


----------



## ikaria

6/10

Elodie isn't my favourite...

Fiona Lee


----------



## WackyMumof2

I love Quinn but it just doesn't fit with our surname or any middle name. So our chosen girl's name is Kairi Nicole. Kairi after hubby first heard it while playing Kingdom Hearts, Nicole after my youngest sister and niece.


----------



## ladders

7/10

Ivy Autumn


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Aleysha Jade


----------



## WackyMumof2

7/10

Jade is too common. Nice but very common here.

Mikhaela Hope.


----------



## xx Emily xx

7/10

Sienna Rose


----------



## sarah34

6/10 like rose but not sienna sorry! 

Isla Grace


----------



## xx Emily xx

9/10

Elle


----------



## JessyG

7/10 nice

Audrey Alice


----------



## Bevziibubble

9/10

Elouise Mae


----------



## Dream143r

5/10

Summer Rain


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like them seperate but not together. 4/10

Grace Louise


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Olivia Rose


----------



## tashalyct

Daisy or Natasha :)


----------



## Aimeewaymee

6/10 for Daisy and 2/10 Natasha, it's too traditional for me.

Willow Elizabeth


----------



## WackyMumof2

Aimeewaymee said:


> 2/10 Natasha, it's too traditional for me.
> 
> Willow Elizabeth

Natasha. *blurp* But that's my name and I HATE it. 

Ooh, now that is pretty. Modern and traditional mixed together. Going to have to go 8/10 for that!!

Amelia Rae.


----------



## xx Emily xx

8/10

Sienna Rose


----------



## LynAnne

6/10

Aurora Sailor Raine


----------



## xx Emily xx

5/10 like aurora raine but not keen on sailor

Madeline Rose


----------



## JessyG

4/10 not a fan of Madeline. Rose is beautiful though.

Audrey


----------



## mazndave

Audrey Rose is the name I was going to comment so 10/10 from me!

Edith Grace


----------



## JessyG

10/10 love Edith too. Its on our list! 

Sylvia (most likely Sylvie day to day)


----------



## Babybump2017

6/10 - my nans name who I love dearly but cannot imagine it on a baby

Layla Mai


----------



## Bevziibubble

7/10

Bethany Ann


----------



## love.peace

1/10 
Sorry really not keen on Layla or the spelling of Mai 

Autumn Daisy


----------



## LoraLoo

5/5 bit flowery together.

Anna Grace


----------



## george83

Anna Grace - 7/10, I have a friend with this name 

Ebony-May?


----------



## SarahLou372

5/10

Chloe grace


----------



## StrawBerry2

6/10 I like both names, but maybe not together? Something like Mia Grace flows a bit more? ...hey just my opinion - they are cute names though. 


I really like:

Eliana Rose


----------



## Nootles

8/10

Stephanie Elisabeth


----------



## OhHappyZ

2/10 My name is Stephanie, and I'm not very keen on it. It feels uninventive.

Summer Hazel


----------



## StrawBerry2

5/10

Summer is cute, but not with Hazel. I’d like it more with something that flows better.

Milena


----------



## Tishybabe

6/10, it’s interesting and unusual but people may have trouble pronouncing it

Louisa Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Erin Amelia


----------



## MamaByrd

I love Amelia, but all erins I know are men that spell it Aaron. And tbh I’ve never liked any of those guys lol 7/10

Madilyn Loren (pronounced Lah-ren)


----------



## Tishybabe

Where are you from? I would pronounce that (Loh-ren)

7/10

Susannah Leigh


----------



## MamaByrd

Tishybabe said:


> Where are you from? I would pronounce that (Loh-ren)
> 
> 7/10
> 
> Susannah Leigh

I think I’m attempting to pronounce it like you :lol:like not Lauren, Loh-ren, you’re right! It’s my middle name too haha


----------



## Bevziibubble

Heidi Marie


----------



## Tishybabe

8/10 very cute

Annelise Jane


----------



## Beccaboo828

7/10 Annelise is lovely 

Megan Grace (my first born hehe)


----------



## Tishybabe

8/10 very cute! 

Louisa Faith


----------



## Bevziibubble

8/10

Milly Mae


----------



## MiissMuffet

7/10

Sadie Grace


----------



## ShayK

5/10
Savannah Everly


----------



## Tishybabe

7/10

Clara Madelyn


----------



## star25

7/10

Evelyn Faith


----------

